# March Munchkins 2017 - calling all March Mummy's to be:)



## PrincessTaz

Hi Ladies,

So I've been waiting for a group for March due datedate 2017 but haven't seen one so far so thought if just take the plunge and make one.

Really hoping to be able to share this blessing with all you lovely March mums to be. 

I'm so nervous as I've been trying for 27 months and we've had 3 early losses and 1 missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. I'm trying to think positively and praying this is my rainbow baby.

My edd based on my ovulation date is 6th March and I'm booked in for an early scan at 7 weeks as we were using fertility medication to conceive.

*Below I've made a list everyone's due dates and whether you're team yellow, pink or blue which I can update as we go along. I've also added a little questionnaire so we can all get to know each other a little better *


----------



## PrincessTaz

*Mummies to be March 2017

1st March
Sepia

2nd March
hhimayy 

3rd March
Princesstaz 

4th March
Shan4609 

5th March
harrietpurkis

6th March
broodymrs 

8th March
Cleckner04

9th March
pb921124 
Sarah0108  
Kaylab22  

10th March
EllissMummy
katestar53 
Arrow 

11th March
ttc bubby no2 
Pne1985 

12th March
Mel102 
MiBabyHopes 
salamander91 
Butterfly2 

13th March
Palpouch 
SweetV 
Tattyhead  
03babysquish  

14th March
Esmemuppet
Sarah2211 
Sarah233 

15th March
sewing_mama 
bicornbump 

17th March
elliecain 

18th March
KittieB
Sunnie1984 
Jadza 

21st March
PeppersCastle
 
ttc126 
katie12 
Livvy 

22nd March
Button05
lucky15 

23rd March
Ellivort 
Mirandaprice 
Oxygen7880 

25th March
klabro
justplay91 

26th March
amc90 
xSamantha 
Kmpreston 


27th March
PeppersCastle 
Ro168 
Ltweety 
Mattsgirl 

28th March
flipporama1 

30th March
Still hopping 

31st March
Mrs. Tigger 
​*


*Name (just first)? 

How old are you? 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 

What # child is this for you? 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 

Are you finding out the gender?

How many months were you TTC?

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 

*


----------



## mel102

Hey I've been waiting for someone to start a March thread. Going from my ovulation date am due 12th March.

Sorry you've suffered losses in the past I really hope this little beans sticks


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Mel.

Great to have you, was beginning to think I was the only person due in March lol.

How are you feeling so far, any symptoms?

I'm not really having any at all, can't wait to get some x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Name: Tara

How old are you: 29

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date: 6th March bases on ovulation date confirmed by charting.

What # child is this for you: This will be my second.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl: Not sure at all, I think possibly boy.

Are you finding out the gender: No we'll stay :yellow: again.

How many months were you TTC: 27 months TTC + 14 months NTNP

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy: I'm taking baby aspirin as I've had 3 early losses, metformin to help with my pcos, folic acid and vit B6.


----------



## mel102

Name (just first)? Melanie 

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th of March going by ovulation 

What # child is this for you? Number 3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea will guess girl 

Are you finding out the gender? No staying team yellow as this will be my last

How many months were you TTC? 3 months 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just my prenatal


----------



## mel102

Hey no symptoms yet thinking about it I never had any symptoms with my last two pregnancies either. Have you booked your appointment with your doc yet?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel I have an appointment booked for an early scan at 7 weeks, that's with my assisted conception unit thought because of fertility drugs there's a higher chance of multiples and also so they can discharge you from the service once they've confirmed a pregnancy.

I also have an appointment with my gp today so I can let them know and arrange getting in with the midwife x


----------



## mel102

Multiples wow that would prob worry me lol one at a time is enough for me :haha: saying that I have had really dark positives since 9dpo and have worried myself if there was more than one little bub in there. 

I have to wait until at least 8 weeks until I see my gp it feels like forever


----------



## AngelWings215

If pregnant I would be due on March 6th as well. I'm scared to test. Dont want to get my hopes up. I have PCOS as well @PrincessTaz. AF was due on 7/2 or 7/3. I'll get a $1 store cheapie today and test in the morning


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel me and my OH have been joking about triplets lol, I'd rather 1 but at this point I'll take anything lol. I booked in with midwife now at 9 weeks, it seems like a lifetime away though!

Angelwings it sounds promising to me, I can't wait to see what your test says tomorrow. Keep us updated and lots of luck for testing :)


----------



## hhimayy

Hello :) 


Name (just first)?* Jamie

How old are you?*27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?*March 2nd 

What # child is this for you?*2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure, predicting girl since we would like a boy lol

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 8 months with 2 losses

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?*No


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Jamie and congratulations :) I'll get you added to the list now.
I'm sorry for your losses, I feel that Mrach is gonna be a lucky month for us all.

How you feeling so far?


----------



## mel102

Good luck Angelwings 


Hi Jamie and congrats x


----------



## esmemuppet

Hello! I'm Esme, 1-2 weeks on clear blue digital today so v v early...edd 14th March...eeekkk! Have a gorgeous 4 year old daughter. I'm 39 so even more nervous! Hope we can support each other during the sometimes scary first tri!!x


----------



## Shan4609

Hello 


Name (just first)?* Shannon

How old are you?*25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?*March 4nd 

What # child is this for you?*2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 0 complete shock but happy! MAP didn't work as I think I was most fertile when I took it! 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?*No


----------



## hhimayy

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Jamie and congratulations :) I'll get you added to the list now.
> I'm sorry for your losses, I feel that Mrach is gonna be a lucky month for us all.
> 
> How you feeling so far?

I had nausea last week but it subsided so I'm nervous about that. The exhaustion also subsided for the most part. Today I've been have muscle pains down there so I'm hoping it's just ligament stuff.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Hi all! i just got my bfp this morning and we are super excited!

Name (just first)? Milessa

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 12th ff calculated

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? doesn't matter as long as the baby is healthy!

Are you finding out the gender? we would like to do a gender reveal party

How many months were you TTC? 5

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? just prenatal


----------



## PrincessTaz

Esme congratulations hun, and welcome to the group. Really nice to have you andn I'm sure this group will be a great place of support and to share everything x

Shannon wow congratulations, can't get a better surprise than a baby lol. Great to have you x

Milessa so gladon't to see you here, congratulations. I was following the June group and your charts and I always had a good feeling for you this cycle. So pleased for you x

Jamie I'm the same, I'd had sore boobs for a little bit and a metallic taste but now everything has gone and I'm so worried. I keep telling myself to stay positive but it's hard. I'm still testing I'm that nervous but it makes it worse sometimes. I've had a 1-2 and 2-3 on a digi and I have one left but I'm sout scared to take it in case it's not gone up to 2-3 or moved back to 1-2. I'll feel much better once I've had my scan but then I'm so nervous for that too lol. X


----------



## pb921124

Hi all expecting mamas!

So happy to see that there's a March group!

Name (just first)? Rita

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 9th based on LMC which is what I'm going by since that is what my Dr. goes by last time. But based on ovulation, my due date March 14th.

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? We're hoping for a boy, but I have a feeling it's going to be a girl again.

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? Only 1. Last time it took us 7 months so we were REALLY surprised to be pregnant so early

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prenatals


Wishing everyone a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Rita, glad to have you. Massive congratulations to you :)

Can't wait to get to know you all better over these next 9 months.

Going to add everyone to the list now x


----------



## PrincessTaz

So I have a new symptom as of today... heartburn. Didn't even think it was an early pregnancy thing, I've only ever had it when I was pregnant with DS but not until afterror 20 weeks. Also been bit constipated x


----------



## pb921124

Yay, Tara! I know it sounds weird to get excited about things like heart burn and morning sickness, but I feel like these things can give you a little piece of mind that baby is sticking.

So yay for heartburn!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Rita I was so happy lol, it's gone this morning and I'm gutted. These little symptoms are the only thing that makes it feel real. I honestly can't wait for more x


----------



## sarah2211

Hello! New here. A little scared to be anywhere by the TTC boards. Got my BFP yesterday!


Name (just first)? Sarah

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14th March. FF based on O date. 

What # child is this for you? First!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea! Boy maybe? 

Are you finding out the gender? Not sure. When we talked about it we were undecided. 

How many months were you TTC? 9

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Yup, doctor put me on aspirin until 36 weeks because I have lupus. No known clotting issues but just as a precaution. I'm on Metformin too but when my GP spoke with the OB they said there's no benefit to staying on it. So I'm not planning to.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Sarah, congratulations hunny :)

I'm in metformin too and I'm thinking about stopping, it's never really seemed to help much anyway and as I'm rubbish at remembering to take it seems pointless. I only have a pack left so will finish them x


----------



## pb921124

Welcome, Sarah! and congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## mel102

Hi to all the new ladies :flower:

Yay for symptoms Tara I have nothing but sore breasts but it's early


----------



## hhimayy

I am stepping away from the tests. They weren't getting any darker even though they weren't as dark as the control line so it's been freaking me out. I am going to try and hold out until next Monday to do another one and hopefully it'll be as dark as the control line then. 

My first MMC they said may have been twins so I'm slightly nervous about that being the case. Would welcome them with open arms but hubby is in school so daycare for Two newborns would be a hefty bill.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel I've got nothing today so now I'm worrying, keep pinching my boobs so see if they hurt but nope. I looked back in my journal from when I was pregnant with my DS and I mention on there symptoms coming and going and feeling totally normal some days so trying not to stress x

Jamie I'd definitely suggest stepping away from the tests, I've had to do the same. Mine haven't been darker or exactly as dark as the control line and they even got a bit lighter but they're the really really cheap cheap strips so telling myself that's why. I dipped 4 into same urine and everyone had a different shade line. I have one digi left that I'm hoping to see a 3+ on bit I'm so nervous it willooks still say 2-3 or worse be back at 1-2 x


----------



## EllissMummy

Name (just first)? Lia

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 10th March going by first day of cycle

What # child is this for you? Number 3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea 

Are you finding out the gender? Yes as my first 2 we stayed team yellow

How many months were you TTC? None, this was a surprise 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just my prenatal


----------



## MiBabyHopes

I wouldn't worry too much about tests not getting darker just yet (hgc doubles within 2 days anyhow) or not having too many/any symptoms considering it is really early for us still.

my boobs were sore but now it's not as much (still hurts when my little man elbows me there) and i have some heartburn but nothing else really. i know from the first pregnancy i had no morning sickness, some nausea from smells, heightened sense of smell, and heartburn.


----------



## mel102

I know it's hard but try not to worry I had no symptoms at all with my last pregnancy and had a healthy baby girl.


----------



## cleckner04

Ok I think I'll nose my way into here. :shy:


Name (just first)? Samantha

How old are you? 29

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Going from my cycle length and LMP I'm due March 8th. 

What # child is this for you? 3 biological but 5 if you include my 2 step kids. 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea. 

Are you finding out the gender? Yes. I'm a planner so I could never wait for the surprise. 

How many months were you TTC? Zero. We weren't preventing but definitely weren't trying either. :haha: we are extremely happy though!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatals!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Lia, congratulations on your special surprise x

Hi Samantha, welcome to you too and also congratulations x

I'm so happy this group keeps growing, I'll add you both to the list now x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel and Milessa you're both right, I definitely need to try and relax. I couldn't hold off doing that last digi much longer so I've just done it and I'm so happy. I know it's not 100% accurate but at least I know my levels are rising as you'd expect. I think I'm definitely done testing now, can't get more confirmation that that haha.


----------



## mel102

PrincessTaz said:


> Mel and Milessa you're both right, I definitely need to try and relax. I couldn't hold off doing that last digi much longer so I've just done it and I'm so happy. I know it's not 100% accurate but at least I know my levels are rising as you'd expect. I think I'm definitely done testing now, can't get more confirmation that that haha.
> 
> View attachment 955664

Yay :happydance: it always makes it feel more real to see it in words like that


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks Mel, it definitely does help. I tell you something as much as I want to enjoy every last minute of this pregnancy I can not wait to be out of the 1st trimester, it's so scary lol x


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Yay!!! :happydance: happy to see that your levels are increasing! i hope that lets you relax a little cuz stressing isn't good for the little one or for the mama. :hugs:


----------



## KittieB

Hi everyone! I got my BFP today so guess I am tentatively joining you!

Name (just first)? Beth

How old are you? 25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? According to ovulation date 18th March

What # child is this for you? 2 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea!

Are you finding out the gender? No we will have a surprise :) 

How many months were you TTC? 6 months 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No just pregnancy vitamins


----------



## Palpouch

Name: Paris

How old are you: 25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date: 13th March - worked out by first day of last period.

What # child is this for you: my second.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl: Not sure.

Are you finding out the gender: No Team Yellow :)

How many months were you TTC: first month trying 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy: Prenatal vitamins


----------



## sarah2211

I started bleeding today, very very heavy. Good luck to you all


----------



## pb921124

I'm so sorry Sarah. Sending you my biggest hug. Your rainbow baby will come. How are you feeling?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi Paris and Beth, welcome to the group guys. It's fab to have you, wishing you a H&H 9 months. I'll get you both added to the list now :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sarah once again I am so sorry for your loss, please take the time you need and be kind to yourself :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mel102

Sarah I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KittieB

I'm so sorry Sarah :( 

Thank you PrincessTaz looking forward to getting to know everyone over the next 9 months :)


----------



## hhimayy

Bloated to the max bleh. 

That's about my only symptom right now and it stinks.


----------



## hhimayy

Sarah I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cleckner04

sarah2211 said:


> I started bleeding today, very very heavy. Good luck to you all

:hugs::cry: I'm sorry. I lost my first pregnancy. The girls over in the MC section got me through it. But it was rough for a long time, I still get sad sometimes but than remind myself without that loss I wouldn't have my first daughter so it was meant to be. You will get that rainbow baby too. :flower:


----------



## hhimayy

Sorry if TMI, does anyone have sharp pains while pooping? It's been that way for me for about a week. Its on the left side and pretty sharp during bowel movements. I've had the pain before and thought it was cysts so Im wondering if its like the corpus luteum cyst or if I should worry about ectopic.


----------



## salamander91

Name (just first)? Sally

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th March based on last period

What # child is this for you? 3 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? I don't think so

How many months were you TTC? 0 very much an accident!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## harrietpurkis

Name (just first)? 

Harriet

How old are you? 

22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?

5th March. First day of last period. 

What # child is this for you?

No.2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 

I've got a little girl and my symptoms this time round are completely different, so we're thinking boy. 

Are you finding out the gender?

Yes!! 

How many months were you TTC?

We're weren't actively trying but stopped using contraception, if it happened it happened. We're both very excited now.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 

Just prenatal vitamins.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sally and Harriet congratulations guys and welcome to the March group. It's lovely to have you both, adding you to the list now x

Jamie I've had a bit of pain but mainly because I've been a bit constipated. It could just be a cyst though, try not to worry too much. Maybe if it continues speak to your gp though x

All my symptoms have disappeared today except slight boob tenderness and sore nipples. Not worrying about it though as it's early days, I'm just so impatient for my scan already. 12 sleeps to go!


----------



## hhimayy

PrincessTaz said:


> Sally and Harriet congratulations guys and welcome to the March group. It's lovely to have you both, adding you to the list now x
> 
> Jamie I've had a bit of pain but mainly because I've been a bit constipated. It could just be a cyst though, try not to worry too much. Maybe if it continues speak to your gp though x
> 
> All my symptoms have disappeared today except slight boob tenderness and sore nipples. Not worrying about it though as it's early days, I'm just so impatient for my scan already. 12 sleeps to go!

I think I was just looking for a reason to get in for an early scan lol. I'm jealous you have yours so soon. Mine isn't for another 3 1/2 weeks. I'm debating on calling next week and asking if they have had anything open up earlier.


----------



## PrincessTaz

It's definitely worth a try Jamie, they might have had some cancellations or something. I feel like time is moving so slowly, when I think we still have 35 weeks+ to go!! I don't want to wish all the time away though, just the first 12 weeks lol. I love it once you start to feel the baby move etc, I absolutely loved every minute of being pregnant with my son and missed my bump so much once he was born. Hopefully these next few weeks will go fast x


----------



## mel102

My scan is ages away :nope: I won't get offered a scan until at least 12 weeks although as my cycles are long my due date from lmp puts me 2 weeks ahead and I know from experience my midwife won't listen to my dates so she will have me booked in for my 12 week scan at 10 weeks.


----------



## PrincessTaz

If you have one at 10 weeks isn't that too early for the NT scan, wouldn't you then need another between 11+2 and 14 weeks?

If I weren't getting this scan due to fertility drugs and mc history I think I'd definitely get a private one. I'll probably get a private one anyway about 10 weeks x


----------



## mel102

If my scan is before 11 weeks they will prob ask me to come back again at 12 weeks and then 20 weeks.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Sarah sorry to hear about your loss! :cry::hugs:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Not sure when i get to have a scan but my first two appointments are set, the first (July 20th) is the long one to talk about history and stuff and then i get to see the dr. on Aug. 11th. but the blood test i did yesterday came back positive today so at least that step is taken.


----------



## KittieB

With my first pregnancy, I went for my 12 week scan when I thought I was 12 weeks but I was put back to 10 weeks. As I declined the NT they didn't need to rearrange another scan for me.

This time I'll hopefully get a 12 week scan but I might be 11 weeks if my MW doesn't listen to my dates, as I know I ovulated on CD21 and she would base my dates on CD14.


----------



## mel102

Kittie Was your scan at 10 weeks a clear pict of baby? It's really frustrating when your midwife doesn't listen to your dates especially when your charting etc and know when you ovulated


----------



## KittieB

This was my 10 week scan pic :cloud9:

So clearly a baby but not as clear as 12 week pics. 

Can't believe he's starting school in September :cry:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm dreading my DS starting school, luckily due to an early September birthday he misses this year so goes next year just before his 5th birthday. I'm sure he'll love it but it just seems like a big step. 

How is everyone feeling today?

Every single one of my symptoms has disappeared so I'm worrying a bit now. I know they can come and go but I just feel totally normal this morning. 

Milessa glad you've got your appointments booked, I thinks it's more real after your first one x


----------



## mel102

Thanks Kittie it is clear for 10 weeks.

Am feeling a bit crampy today, I know it's normal but I still worry about it


----------



## hhimayy

Feeling fine today again. Still having some slight pain on left side but nothing horrible and mostly with movement.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I just called around and found an OB/GYN this morning. :haha: I moved to a new state a year ago and I haven't been to a doctor in that time so I had to do some searching and reading to find someone good. Fingers crossed I like him. :rofl: my first appointment is August 1 so I'll be nearly 9 weeks than. I'm not sure what their first appointments entail so it'll be interesting. I'm wishing I could've been seen sooner at least just to know all is ok but I guess I have something to be nervously excited about for the next few weeks. :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel and Jamie I've been a bit crampy too, thinking it's stretching and baby making room. Been tired today but I did stay up rather late last night so not sure it's pregnancy related. I did spray some perfume today and it just didn't sit well, it smelt so strong.

Samantha glad you got your first appointment booked, hopefully time will go quickly and you'll like your dr x


----------



## mel102

That's one symptom I do have tiredness!!! I am exhausted every day no matter how many hours sleep I get.


----------



## KittieB

I don't feel that pregnant either yet. This first trimester is soo worrying. I had a little bit of nausea this morning and before each meal but that's it really. I'm so worried all the time even though it's super early days :(


----------



## cleckner04

I worry a lot too. I think it's only natural at this point. We already care so much about these little beans growing. 

I also lack symptoms. I mean, my breasts are slightly tender but not a lot. And I've always been the type to need a nap in the middle of the day. :haha: I wish I had more symptoms as well.


----------



## pb921124

Starting to think I might be having a boy this time around as my symptoms are completely different than with my DD. The nausea comes and goes but it is definitely not the all day misery that I had last time. 

I am sooooo tired all the time with this pregnancy which I'm sure has a lot to do with the insomnia I have a night. I get so hot a night, I just toss and turn and throw the covers off and on. 

I was worried about the first trimester symptoms and having to take care of a toddler and unfortunately it is not turning out to be easier than I imagined. The last few nights I have been finally falling asleep around 3/4am and then having to get up at 6am with my DD. I'm definitely struggling at this point.


----------



## Livvy

Hi everyone. I'm nervous to post as I only just found out today and I lost a little bean in April :cry: but I'm hopeful and praying this one is a take-home baby. <3

Name (just first)? Olivia

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 22, based solely off ov pains. I'm sure the doctor will change it, they did last time. 

What # child is this for you? Second :) still bfing my little guy who turns one on Tuesday!!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I dont know yet, last time my dreams were correct so we'll see what I dream ;) if I had to guess I'd say another boy. 

Are you finding out the gender? No! Being team yellow last time was the best!!

How many months were you TTC? Since our miscarriage, which was an unplanned pregnancy. So... Around 3. 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No, but if I do miscarry again I'm going to ask to be put on progesterone. I know mine is lower than normal, and I've heard bfing can cause it to be lower still. Or I may just wean my son and see what happens.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Olivia.

Welcome and congratulations. Pregnancy after a loss is so scary but you just have to try and be as positive as you can be. I know it's easier said than done. I was worried about my progesterone and nobody would listen so I just bought some natural progesterone cream that I use morning and night and touch wood everything is going okay so far. 

I'm hating my lack of symptoms, I cried loads last night because I'd convinced myself something is wrong. I'm still worried today but trying not to stress. Maybe I'll just be one of those lucky ones who doesn't have any or mild ones.


----------



## hhimayy

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Olivia.
> 
> Welcome and congratulations. Pregnancy after a loss is so scary but you just have to try and be as positive as you can be. I know it's easier said than done. I was worried about my progesterone and nobody would listen so I just bought some natural progesterone cream that I use morning and night and touch wood everything is going okay so far.
> 
> I'm hating my lack of symptoms, I cried loads last night because I'd convinced myself something is wrong. I'm still worried today but trying not to stress. Maybe I'll just be one of those lucky ones who doesn't have any or mild ones.

I know how it feels but you have to remember that if everything is gping the way it should, the stress is not the best so try to not worry. 

I was having some decent sciatic pain today which I was shocked already started. I have a retroverted uterus so I wonder if that's what makes mine kick in so early.


----------



## sarah0108

*Name (just first)? * Sarah

*How old are you? * 23

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *About the 9th March i think! 

*What # child is this for you? * Third

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? * absolutely no inkling!

*Are you finding out the gender?* Undecided, i said i wouldnt last time but did :wacko:

*How many months were you TTC?* none! :blush:

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* So far, no. Only found out friday night, need to get to see a GP


----------



## hhimayy

So I stopped testing everyday, yay for improvement! But I did test on Friday and then again this morning to see if there was any progression still. The tests are definitely getting to a certain darkness faster than they used to. I'm pretty sure I still see progression in this.
 



Attached Files:







2016-07-11 09.17.22.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MiBabyHopes

The only thing that lets me know i'm pg is that i'm tired all the time, a little heartburn but both are kinda normal for me in general (got a lo and heartburn occurs at bed time for me even not pg) i can't wait to feel the baby move and hear the heart beat! that will make it a little more real for me.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Sarah, welcome and congratulations your lovely surprise bfp. I'll add you to the list now x

Jamie your tests look great to me, they're super dark x

Milessa I have zero symptoms except being tired too x

Afm I have a scan tomorrow for reassurance as I'd been having some very bad cramps that have had be doubled in pain. I'm so nervous and praying all is well, scan is at 9.40am so I'll update as soon as I can x


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies... Would love to join :flower:

Just found out a few hours ago that I am expecting again.. Very shocked as we had only starting trying this month but completely over the moon :cloud9:

I have two boys aged 3 & 1 who keep me busy but have always wanted a big family! 

I find early pregnancy very stressful as have suffered 5 miscarriages over the last few years but hoping & praying this little one sticks! 

Name (just first)? Kate

How old are you? 34

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 20th March

What # child is this for you? 3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Ermmm maybe a girl this time as symptoms seem stronger! 

Are you finding out the gender? I will try to sustain this time! 

How many months were you TTC? 1

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Baby aspirin


----------



## hhimayy

Welcome kate!

Getsing bloods drawn tomorrow. Called earlier today to see if I could get an earlier appointment rather than waiting 3 more weeks. Doc apparently wasn't up to date about my miscarriage last month as I saw her nurse practitioner when she was out of town. No one gave her the memo when they put me through. So she wants to have bloods done. 

At least hopefully this will show something one way or another and give me some reassurance for the time being.


----------



## mel102

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Sarah, welcome and congratulations your lovely surprise bfp. I'll add you to the list now x
> 
> Jamie your tests look great to me, they're super dark x
> 
> Milessa I have zero symptoms except being tired too x
> 
> Afm I have a scan tomorrow for reassurance as I'd been having some very bad cramps that have had be doubled in pain. I'm so nervous and praying all is well, scan is at 9.40am so I'll update as soon as I can x

Good luck I really hope it goes well x


----------



## pb921124

Welcome and congrats to all the new March Munchkin members!

Jaime - Definitely darker lines! So happy to hear that you get to have the blood tests. I completely understand wanting the reassurance.

Milessa - I'm right there with you. I'm sooooo tired all the time. I feel like I just want to sleep through my whole first trimester. Have you made your appt for your scan?

Tara- Yay!!! I'm so happy to hear that you're getting an early scan. I know how worried you been by the lack of symptoms but hopefully seeing you're little bean will help ease your mind. Since we can't feel any movement going on this early, the first trimester is so nerve racking! Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

I just polished off three pickles so I think my cravings might already be kicking in. I rarely had cravings with DD, so again this is leading me to believe we might be having a boy this time around. anyone else already experiencing cravings?


----------



## Livvy

No cravings here, just an upset stomach anytime I eat!


----------



## sepia

Name (just first)? Gemma

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 1st of March based on last period but I expect it will be moved later and/or the baby will be late

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl because I am having all day nausea and craving and I only had sickness in the morning and food aversions with my son

Are you finding out the gender? Unlikely but not definitely

How many months were you TTC? 1! (Not quite sure how that happened we expected it to take awhile again)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No apart from prenatals


----------



## klabro

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join :) Found out at 10dpo, have my first blood work this morning, second draw in 48 hours and assuming the results are good will have my first U/S between 6-8 weeks :) Symptom wise, I am feeling mildly crampy, tired, on and off sore boobs and random waves of nausea that don't last very long! 
Name? Kim

How old are you? 28 (29 tomorrow hehe)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 21, I took femara and was monitored so I knew within a 2 day window of when OV would occur. 

What # child is this for you? I have a 4 year old DD and delivered twins last year at 21 weeks who did not make it.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Feeling pretty positive its a girl

Are you finding out the gender? As soon as I can! 

How many months were you TTC? Technically this was my first medicated cycle, but I have been off of BC for 6 months.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## Livvy

Welcome ladies, so so sorry for your loss klabro. Hope this one is a take-home baby. <3


----------



## sarah0108

Evening ladies, how is everyone today?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kate, Gemma and Kim congratulations to you all and welcome to the group, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Going to add you all to the list now :)

Kate it's so hard to relax after losses but hope you can manage to enjoy this pregnancy x

Jamie good luck for you bloods x

Rita I've had no cravings or aversions yet, hope if I do get any it's healthy cause I need to lose some weight or the midwife will be lecturing me x

Olivia hope you tummy settles x

AFM - I had my scan today. I was an absolute wreak and I was in tears before they even started the scan, thank god everything was okay. We got to see our beautiful little peanut and the little heartbeat flickering away and then the tears came even more because I was so happy. Measured 6 weeks exactly which is close enough and it's hard to date accurately so early. I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Yay so happy for your princesstaz!!! :dance: also very jealous you got to see your little one already. Lol it's amazing that these little blobs are getting heartbeats already. So neat!!


----------



## katestar53

Look at your gorgeous little bean princesstaz!! Bet you are over the moon :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Not sure when I'll get a scan but first 2 appointments are scheduled so maybe the 2nd one but prob just the dopler not an us. No cravings but like last time a little susceptible to foods seen on tv, if I see piazza, salad, or pretzels etc then I kinda want it :blush:

Yay taz it's so nice to know things are going good for you!


----------



## sepia

I love that scan picture! 
I went to the gp today so I can be registered with the midwife. Pointless appointment and almost an hour wait but I have filled out the form. Hopefully I will get a phone call soon arranging my booking in appointment.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Gemma how annoying. I just asked the receptionist to book me in with a midwife, didn't even need to see a gp. Least it's done now though and hopefully not long until your booking appointment.

Milessa I hope they do let you have a scan, will you ask or just go with the flow?

I have another scan on Tuesday, can't wait x


----------



## klabro

Love seeing that scan PrincessTaz!! I can't wait until I'm at that point :) Right now the days are just crawling by.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kim it does go so slowly doesn't it, I got my bfp at 3+4 and I hoesntly feel like I have been pregnant months already lol x


----------



## mel102

Yay taz am so glad your scan went well x


----------



## hhimayy

That's great taz!

Got my first beta back today at 10,000 and she said my progesterone was good too. Hoping by Friday it doubles.


----------



## klabro

I feel like I've been pregnant months too and I haven't known for a whole week yet. I'm so tired all the time already. Anyone else having mild stomach cramps/pains? I feel like I have a constant mild cramp in my stomach. Feels like stretching already. I guess this is my third pregnancy so my body just may be doing what it knows to do.


----------



## Livvy

I haven't known for a week yet either and time is craaaaaaawling.


----------



## button05

Sooo excited to join you all!!

Name (just first)? Karen

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 22nd March based on LMP and opks.

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea yet!

Are you finding out the gender? Definitely

How many months were you TTC? 2

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatals and thyroxine as I have hypothyroidism.


----------



## mel102

So the sickness has begun :nope: I constantly feel nauseous It's horrible I never had this with my last two pregnancies so it's new to me.


----------



## salamander91

Hi ladies! I went to my GP yesterday and he's referred me to the hospital (I'm consultant led because of diabetes) so hopefully my appointment will come through soon! I'm still pretty much symptom-less except excessive drool! Eurgh!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jamie you beta numbers are great, sure they'll be doubling beautifully x

Kim I've had really bad cramps and pains that have sometimes had me doubled over, the midwife at epu said it was normal and just stretching x

Mel sorry to hear nausea has set in, hopefully it won't get too bad x

Sally hope your appointment comes through quickly x

Karen welcome to the group and a massive congratulations to you, seems like there's a lot of us with no symtoms so far. I'll add you to the list now x


----------



## Livvy

Button we have the same EDD... Till the doctor changes it of course :)


----------



## Sarah233

Name (just first)? Sarah

How old are you? 23

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14th March - last period

What # child is this for you? 1st

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Predicting a girl 

Are you finding out the gender? Yes !

How many months were you TTC? 2 months had a Mmc in May

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatal vitamins 

Hey ladies ! 
congrats to you all hoping this time around I will have a perfect lil bundle in March 
Had a Mmc in May sadley so obsessed right now with " oh is this normal oh is that ment to hurt " 

Symptoms wise hot flashes galore occasional queesiness but nothing terrible , heavy bobs ,lots of stretching in my belly and back ache which makes me nervous as I'm only 5 weeks ?? 

Good luck to you all


----------



## mirandaprice

Can I join ladies?

EDD is March 20


----------



## mirandaprice

Name (just first)? Miranda

How old are you? 25 (will be 26 next month)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 20

What # child is this for you? Second

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Haven't decided yet

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 4 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## sarah0108

So i had an emergency scan today, they think im about 5 weeks maybe slightly less, was estimated at 6, showed TWO sacs, both currently looking empty but high HCG they took yesterday. They've told me its normal and im going back tomorrow for more HCG and possible another scan in 10-14 days if blood test comes back ok.

Shocked doesn't really cover it, but im just more worried about them being empty even though they reassured us plenty of times that its normal for gestation.

Just praying for higher HCG again tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Sarah and Miranda, congratulations to you both and welcome x

Sarah233 back ache and pain is normal due to hormones and stretching. It's early but there's a lot going on behind the scenes x

Sarah0108 wow 2 sacs, imagine having twins. I'm sure for being so early it's very normal to only see sacs, it's great your hcg is a good level. Hope your next bloods and scan go well x


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you PrincessTaz! Im praying for things to be ok! xx


----------



## Sarah233

Oh wow twins ! That's epic !! I'm sure you'll be fine it is only early days I'm sure the next scan you'll see two little cuties filling them sacs up &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't think you normally see anything until at least 6 weeks, but wow, twins!


----------



## klabro

Had my second blood draw today and the results are that my HCG was 52 48 hours ago and 150 today. So things look good there. Have my first ultrasound scheduled in a little less than 3 weeks from now on August 2nd. I'm sure it'll be the longest 2 1/2 weeks ever.


----------



## mel102

Wow twins congratulations xx


----------



## button05

Livvy said:


> Button we have the same EDD... Till the doctor changes it of course :)

Exciting! I think my date may get changed too :)


----------



## button05

Welcome Miranda!

Sarah; twins, wow!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks so much, I'm praying so much that everything is ok! I can't relax because I'm so worried, if all is well tomorrow with HCG results the next two weeks waiting for a scan will drag xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kim great blood results and yay for having a scan booked. I'd love to say time will go fast but nope, it does drag while you're wait for it but when it arrived it's like oh it's time arrest lol x

Sarah0108 it's hard to not to worry isn't it, I'm sure all will be okay though. Can't wait to start seeing everyone's scans etc x


----------



## katestar53

Wow Sarah... Twins :) How exciting, I'm sure you will see two beautiful heartbeats at your next scan X


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I hope you're all feeling ok today x


----------



## cleckner04

Sarah wow that's amazing!! Fingers crossed everything goes great that's so exciting to have twins!! :dance:


I've been overly crampy lately as well. It's never really unbearable but it's been feeling like my hips are already having ligament pain. Is that normal so early? It's my 4th pregnancy but 3rd live birth if it's a sticky bean so I'm hoping it's just happening earlier than normal bc my body has done it a few times. I still keep checking every time I wipe for blood.


----------



## hhimayy

I was having sharper pains with movements for the past couple weeks but they have been subtle the past few days. 

Super tired in the evenings. Usually take a nap or fall asleep early. Had some nausea yesterday and a dizzy spell. Blood draw again tomorrow, fx'd they have gone up decently.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wow Sarah, twins!!! super exciting, fx all goes well with hgc levels and future scans!

like many have said the days seem to be stretching into eternity, i only got my definitive bfp on the 4th (11 days ago) and it feels like forever ago!

afm: still tired and sore boobs, i have been noticing what i think are some round ligament pains when i stand sometimes, but not like the doubling over pain/cramping others have talked about, just a little stretching feeling for a few seconds and i've also noticed my abdominal muscles feel sore like they are bruised but they aren't.


----------



## salamander91

Wow exciting Sarah! Xx


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you everyone, i am dreading getting my bloods done again today! My arms are still sore and bruised from my canula and bloods they did they other day as they did 3 failed attempts in each side :(!

Hows everyone feeling today?


----------



## katestar53

Hope they get bloods from you a little easier today Sarah! X

I'm feeling very tired & always hungry! I had two dinners last night.. I ate with the boys then ate again with my husband, lol! X


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Katestar and LOL sometimes i am like that too! Then other times i dont want to eat at all.. blame it on baby ;) xxx


----------



## mel102

Good luck today Sarah hopefully it's easier for you today 

I still feel ill but also very hungry at the same time it's not much fun but at least I know am definitely pregnant :haha:


----------



## salamander91

I'm constantly starving! I woke up last night with really bad hunger pains! I still haven't lost my baby weight from my 4 month old so I'm going to be seriously huge by the end of this :/


----------



## mel102

salamander91 said:


> I'm constantly starving! I woke up last night with really bad hunger pains! I still haven't lost my baby weight from my 4 month old so I'm going to be seriously huge by the end of this :/

I haven't lost my baby weight from my three year old :haha: I am eating every hour and a half I've read about it and they advice to eat small every 3 hours but I can't last that long or I am left feeling so ill!!!! I will be be looking like am 20 weeks if I keep this eating up lol x


----------



## Livvy

Oh can't wait to hear the update Sarah. SO exciting about twins. 

I've been having the worst migraines the past week or so. Anyone else? Is this a pregnancy symptom? I haven't had headaches this bad since before my son was born.


----------



## mirandaprice

Goodluck today Sarah, hope they get the blood first attempt!

I'm always hungry too...I can stuff my face and 5 minutes later I'm looking for more food. Trying not to gain too much though as I'm about 25 lbs heavier now then I was at the beginning of my first pregnancy.

Feeling really paranoid too, keep checking the toilet paper everytime I use the bathroom, I'll feel so much better once I see this baby on an u/s


----------



## mirandaprice

Livvy - headaches can be normal, with the huge influx of hormones some bodies deal differently. I had a headache all day yesterday, seems to be gone today


----------



## hhimayy

Anyone have vertigo or feel dizziness occasionally?


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks guys, had my test done. Turns out my Wednesday test was 9354 and today's was 14,050. Have to go back Sunday again as they've not quite gone as high as they hoped. 
I'm nervous now, relieved it's gone up but scared too x


----------



## hhimayy

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks guys, had my test done. Turns out my Wednesday test was 9354 and today's was 14,050. Have to go back Sunday again as they've not quite gone as high as they hoped.
> I'm nervous now, relieved it's gone up but scared too x

I thought I had read that after 6000 they do not double as fast. The number may be wrong but I know it does happen at some point.


----------



## sarah0108

I'm not sure, I've never had to do any hcg stuff previously, she said they expected at least 15-16,000. X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sarah 0108 I think your numbers seem okay, I also heard they slow down as they get higher.

Livvy I suffer with migraine and have already had one, it's due to the hormonal change.

I am also soooo tired, I felt like a walking zombie today. Also can't stop eating, it's like it's the only thing that stops me feeling nauseous so I just eat everything in my sight lol. Also haven't lost the baby weight from my 3 year old, dreading how much weight in going to put on x


----------



## mirandaprice

Hhimay, I'm feeling a bit of vertigo the last few days. It's not bad, but noticeable- yesterday I thought it was due to the headache


----------



## katestar53

I'm the same, felt really dizzy today and faint. Think the symptoms are really starting to kick in now, feel as sick as a dog & am in bed already! I've forgotten how bad the first few weeks are! Roll on 12 weeks X


----------



## katestar53

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks guys, had my test done. Turns out my Wednesday test was 9354 and today's was 14,050. Have to go back Sunday again as they've not quite gone as high as they hoped.
> I'm nervous now, relieved it's gone up but scared too x

Try not & worry sweetie even though it's hard not too. I know that hcg takes longer to double once it's in higher figures so I'm sure you are bang on track. Are you getting another scan soon? X


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Kate star, it depends how the results are Sunday. If they've not risen as much as they expect again she said it's likely I'll have another scan Monday x


----------



## sarah0108

Morning how is everyone today?
I've never had 'morning sickness' previously but was throwing up the whole time I was out last night so I'm hoping this is a good sign with regards to hormone levels.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## mel102

I was sick last night after eating a packet of jelly babies will never eat them again lol

I have been looking at baby stuff and I am now very tempted to find out the gender but as its my last baby wanted to stay team yellow am so torn!!


----------



## Livvy

Stay team yellow Mel!! It's be best feeling ever finding out once you can hold them. <3

Weird question... If you're estimating your due date by when you think you conceived (my periods have been wonky since having my son), do you go by when the sex occurred or when you think you implanted?


----------



## Livvy

Also, am I the only weirdo still POAS? :haha: I like seeing the progression. Although... It's not quite as reassuring now, because with my miscarriage in April I had really great progression and lost the baby anyway at 5+3. :cry:


----------



## klabro

Livvy- I'm still POAS too. I'll probably stop once I have a scan haha! Can't help myself it's like my morning routine. I only have the Internet cheapies though and my line is as dark as the control line now so I'm not sure why I keep going.


----------



## sarah0108

*yawn* has anyone got any spare energy they want to send my way?! 

I am exhausted. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## SweetV

Hi Ladies may I join you? 

Name (just first)? Veronica

How old are you? 32

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Between March 2nd (LMP)- March 12 (When I think I O'd)

What # child is this for you? 3rd living

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hubby and I have already guessed boy as I've always wanted a girl

Are you finding out the gender? yes! I have no patience lol

How many months were you TTC? none, I have an 8 month old at home and this came as a huge surprise.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? not yet but was on aspirin and progesterone last pregnancy.


----------



## mel102

Livvy unless you where temping it's really hard to know when you implanted but if you have an idea I would go with that date. I also still poas but I only have two tests left so will stop when they run out.

Hi Veronica welcome to the group x


----------



## sarah0108

Welcome xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome!

I had bad nausea with my son from 6 wks until 18 wks, so hoping this pregnancy is different in that regard.

Feeling exhausted today, and would love a nap, but being it's already almost 5pm, I guess an early bedtime will have to do.

I was telling my husband last night that being around these forums has really made me paranoid...I'm constantly checking my toilet paper and I'm so scared I'll go in for my scan and there will be no heart beat, I so wish I had a way to peak into my uterus and make sure this baby is growing and thriving! It's like you have one loss and suddenly everything is tainted.


----------



## button05

Welcome Veronica!

Still POAS here too. And constantly checking toilet paper etc.

No real symptoms here other than slightly sore boobs and a few cramps. Sickness hit around 6.5 weeks with my daughter, and quickly developed into HG...really hoping it doesn't go that way this time.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi Veronica, congratulations on your lovely surprise and welcome to the group. I'll add you to the list now x

I'm also so tired all the time, it's ridiculous. Have started feeling a little nauseous but nothing too bad yet. Other than that no symptoms really. 

Also still testing here, even after scan lol, not often now but every few days. Think I've easily taken about 60 tests so far.

I've had a lovely day at a close friend's baby shower, my first ever one actually. Her bump is so big and felt baby kicking loads, I can't wait for the stage x


----------



## Livvy

Aww sounds like a lovely time princesstaz :flower: 

I'm 95% sure when I implanted because my back KILLED me that day. I thought I had a bladder infection, because I NEVER get back aches. It was just that one day, gone the next.


----------



## SweetV

The first trimester is so hard with wanting to feel like everything is ok but yet hating all the symptoms as they come. At least the second tri you can start feeling little one and feel more reassured. I'm exhausted. Can barely lift my head up for most of the day and then when it's time for bed I find all the energy I didn't have all day.


----------



## klabro

Yes, during the day I feel so fun down and tired and then when it comes time to go to bed at night I'm awake and somewhat restless at night. I was.just thinking today how time is just crawling. First trimester nerves are no fun.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm at that stage now, it's 10 pm and I just finished off three loads of laundry plus folded the two baskets I've left sitting in my room all week...as well as sweeping. I should be in bed haha. 

I can't wait until I start feeling kicks


----------



## sepia

Hi all and welcome to everyone new.

Veronica- I also have an 8 month old and I'm wondering how I am going to cope.

Mm. As for me I have had very light bleeding Thursday and Friday, it has stopped now but I am still worried. My gp has booked me an early scan Monday morning. I am getting really nervous and I will have to go in on my own as they don't allow children in the room so my husband will be with my son in the waiting room. I never had any bleeding with my son so this is all new to me. Still have nausea and exhaustion so I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sepia hope you scan goes well, lots of women do have spotting in rely pregnancy though. Totally understand it makes your nervous though. Oh and when I went for an scan in a previous pregnancy I brought myou mum to watch my love and presumed they wouldn't let them in but they did as long as long wasn't being distracting so mayne he'll be able to go in with you.

I'm sure once baby is here you'll find new routine through works well and with them.being so close once baby is a bit olier they'll be able to play and keep each other stimulated x


----------



## salamander91

SweetV said:


> Hi Ladies may I join you?
> 
> Name (just first)? Veronica
> 
> How old are you? 32
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Between March 2nd (LMP)- March 12 (When I think I O'd)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 3rd living
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hubby and I have already guessed boy as I've always wanted a girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? yes! I have no patience lol
> 
> How many months were you TTC? none, I have an 8 month old at home and this came as a huge surprise.
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? not yet but was on aspirin and progesterone last pregnancy.

Welcome! I have a 4month old. This pregnancy was a big surprise to us too! Xx


----------



## katestar53

Sepia, I had spotting with my first pregnancy, very common & not always anything to worry about :) These first few weeks are so worrisome aren't they :( I'm a nervous wreck, googling everything little thing & checking for bleeding but I always find after 12 weeks the time flies by & before we know it our gorgeous babies are here :) Let us know how your scan goes, thinking of you X 

I've woken up today with a sticking cold & have to travel down to London on the train with two cheeky toddlers! I'm going to visit my Dad for a few days & to see old school friends. Just hope I don't puke on the train! Anyone else finding that food/drink tastes really bitter? I've completely gone off coffee which is very unlike me! X


----------



## cleckner04

I'm fairly certain I'm out. Started bleeding lightly with no cramping yesterday. Went to ER and they couldn't find a sac but bloods measuring at 5 weeks so that would be normal to not see anything yet and though maybe I just ovulated late bc I wasn't tracking. Bleeding stopped so I had hope but in the night it started back up and now today it's basically a normal period with cramps and all. I will call my Dr tomorrow to see what he wants me to do next. I'm devestated but clinging to the fact that I already had two take home babies and I have two step kids that I love. My OH has said we can try again even though we weren't trying for this one so that's helping me to have something to look forward to. When I lost my first pregnancy I thought I'd never have a baby of my own so this one doesn't hurt quite as bad.


----------



## katestar53

cleckner04 said:


> I'm fairly certain I'm out. Started bleeding lightly with no cramping yesterday. Went to ER and they couldn't find a sac but bloods measuring at 5 weeks so that would be normal to not see anything yet and though maybe I just ovulated late bc I wasn't tracking. Bleeding stopped so I had hope but in the night it started back up and now today it's basically a normal period with cramps and all. I will call my Dr tomorrow to see what he wants me to do next. I'm devestated but clinging to the fact that I already had two take home babies and I have two step kids that I love. My OH has said we can try again even though we weren't trying for this one so that's helping me to have something to look forward to. When I lost my first pregnancy I thought I'd never have a baby of my own so this one doesn't hurt quite as bad.

Oh no my lovely, sending you lots of hugs! I hope all will be ok X


----------



## SweetV

I'm so glad I'm not the only one on a journey to 2 under 2. How are you ladies handling early pregnancy with an infant? Do any of you happen to still be breastfeeding? I'm not ready to stop as of yet but wondering what will happen with pregnancy. 

cleckner I'm so sorry you are going through this. With my lo I had bleeding at the beginning of the pregnancy as well but it turned out to be a SCH and baby was ok. I've also had a few losses so I know what you mean about it not hurting as bad but you still need to take care of yourself.


----------



## sarah0108

Hugs cleckner xxx


I've just had my third lot of HCG levels back, the doctors booked me in for a scan Friday to confirm what's going on with baby/babies. 

Nervous scared and excited all at once


----------



## katestar53

sarah0108 said:


> Hugs cleckner xxx
> 
> 
> I've just had my third lot of HCG levels back, the doctors booked me in for a scan Friday to confirm what's going on with baby/babies.
> 
> Nervous scared and excited all at once

What were they Hun? Bet you can't wait till Friday?! Xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Nervous and excited katestar! So my Friday results were 14,050 and today's were 22,250 doctor said not as high as he hoped so has booked me in for Friday. Bit scared as my other half is on holiday from Wednesday, but I'm taking my close friend so I'm not alone.

I'm so glad *something* is clearly going on in there I'm just desperate to see what! Xx


----------



## Livvy

I'm so sorry cleckner. I just went through that in April. You will get your 3rd take home baby soon xx

SweetV, I'm still bfing. He's just over a year now. He has definitely started nursing less, I think it must taste different to him. We're down to 3 nursings a day, but as long as he keeps taking the boob I'll offer :) he was 8 months in March when I got pregnant with our mc. That was rough, because he was distressed at my lack of milk supply and nursing every 2 hours pretty much around the clock. I know other moms who have kept nursing young babies though. Do what works for you and don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## SweetV

sarah0108 - I hope the time passes quickly until your scan on Friday! 

Livvy - I think my supply has definitely gone down. He seems frustrated and hungry all the time. I'm worried that I'll have to stop before either of us are ready but I'm going to keep offering. At least he is on solids. 

I think I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow and see if i can get a dating scan so I know for sure how far along I am. My symptoms are definitely worse today.


----------



## mirandaprice

Big :hugs: cleckner, so so sorry!


----------



## Livvy

SweetV, maybe you could offer some thawed frozen breastmilk after nursing? I did a couple times and he gobbled it up. It's hard cuz we don't want them to go hungry. But we also want to keep up supply :/ I think with pregnancy though there's really nothing you can do regarding milk supply, the hormones literally war with each other. Good luck Hun, let me know how it's going.


----------



## katestar53

Sarah just found this info regarding hcg doubling time & looks like that after 6,000 the doubling rate slows down X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Kate star!! I'm back at work today after being off since Wednesday, hoping it helps pas the time until Friday! X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Samantha I am so sorry darling, I know after suffering a loss especially after having kids it may seem easier to deal with but it can still hit you after so please take the time you need and be kind to yourself. I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sarah0108 I think your bloods sounds good, sending lots of luck for Friday. Hope the week goes quickly x

No experience with nursing while pregnant but I'd say do what works for you and lo x

Anyone else have any scans or appointments coming up? 
I have another scan tomorrow and them my first midwife appointment is 2 weeks today x


----------



## katestar53

No scans booked but first midwife on the 04th Aug which seems like ages away :( 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Taz! Did you ask the midwife or are you going private? I'm thinking of going to the walk in Early Pregnancy Unit once I'm 6 weeks to try & get a scan as I'm so anxious :( With my last pregnancy I was under the miscarriage clinic consultant so she scanned me every two weeks up to 16 weeks so don't think I can wait til 12 weeks :( 

How's everything feeling today? My cramping has died down so am worrying about that plus my boobs aren't as sore... I hate all this worrying, it's causing me not to sleep & im beyond exhausted X


----------



## salamander91

So sorry cleckner xx

I'm still waiting for my appointment letter. I hope it comes this week. I'm so anxious to find out when my scan is! They scanned me at 6+1 last time so hopefully its soon! 

I'm feeling OK. A lot of indigestion and gas pains. I looked full term by the end of the day yesterday I was so bloated! Also can't stop peeing lol


----------



## sarah0108

Today is dragging! I thought work would speed my day up but it hasn't lol

I have zero pregnancy symptoms again today :/


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kate no its not private, it's booked through my assisted conception unit as we had fertility drugs. Just to check all is well before the discharge me from the service. 

I would definitely try get an early one if you can, even if you have to tell a little white lie. It's no good being so anxious xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sarah0108 same here today, just feel normal x


----------



## sepia

I had my early scan this morning and all is well. Saw a tiny little baby with a heartbeat! So relived now. It was measuring a week and a bit behind but I have always suspected I am not as far along as my dates.

I am currently combination feeding my son but he seems to be having more formula and less breast milk now. I am trying not to feel guilty as he was exclusively breastfed for 6 months and he is thriving.

Sarah-I thought waiting over the weekend was hard so I feel your pain. Try and keep busy easier said then done I know


----------



## katestar53

sepia said:


> I had my early scan this morning and all is well. Saw a tiny little baby with a heartbeat! So relived now. It was measuring a week and a bit behind but I have always suspected I am not as far along as my dates.
> 
> I am currently combination feeding my son but he seems to be having more formula and less breast milk now. I am trying not to feel guilty as he was exclusively breastfed for 6 months and he is thriving.
> 
> Sarah-I thought waiting over the weekend was hard so I feel your pain. Try and keep busy easier said then done I know

Congrats Sepia :dance: Bet you are so relieved! X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sepia so glad everything went well, that's great x


----------



## SweetV

katestar53- the first trimester is so hard when the symptoms come and go. I have no symptoms in the morning and then I'm exhausted and then nothing
sepia - congrats on a good scan!


----------



## hhimayy

Katestar53- I know how you feel about symptoms. I have been bloated this entire time and the past couple of days it's died down almost completely. Was super gassy (sorry tmi) and not constipated the past two days as well. Haven't been gassy at all and was super constipated since bfp. Ugh I just wish it was time for my scan. Still 2 weeks away. Hopefully they call with my second blood results today.


----------



## klabro

I'm still really on and off with my symptoms too. I woke up this morning feeling way less bloated. The tiredness seems to really come and go. The first few days after I found out I was exhausted and now for the last 2 days I feel tired, but not overly exhausted. It can be so frustrating how symptoms can come and go on any given day. It is much easier to relax when you can feel movement and actually look pregnant. 2 weeks and 1 day until my scan and it couldn't go any slower!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Cleckner - oh no, i hope all is well and you update us on the bleeding.

Sepia - that must be so relieving for you! so glad you had such a great scan and i'm with you they tend to make you further along, i don't get the whole you were pregnant even before you conceived thing that drs love to talk about. (i get it's hard to pinpoint for all esp if they aren't tracking but still going from lmp is at least 2 weeks off)

salamander and hhimayy - i'm there with you on the gassy/bloated thing, i've been looking in the mirror at the end of the day and i tell my dh (almost every day for a few days now:blush:) that i look like i'm showing. ik you show earlier in subsequent pregnancies but this would be far too early (i figured by like 11 or 12 weeks or so).

We are currently waiting for the 20th to come so we can get the first ob appointment with the nurse taking medical history and all that "fun" stuff they like to talk/ask at the first one. i'm hoping they will set me up for a scan soon cuz they know i had a mc but will have to see what they do. only symptoms still are fatigue and some breast soreness. i so want to see this little one and hear the heartbeat.:D


----------



## mel102

so sorry cleckner :hugs:I really hope everything is ok for you

Yeah for seeing the heartbeat sepia

Good luck at your scan tomorrow taz keep us updated 

I have my first midwive appointment next Wednesday And will hopefully get booked in for my first scan.


----------



## SweetV

I finally called and made an appt for tomorrow to have bloods drawn. Eeek! Starting to feel real!


----------



## hhimayy

Feel like I've convinced myself I've lost this one. Sore breasts and bloat disappeared for the past few days and I have been super gassy like I am right before I get my period. Also not having to pee in the middle of the night anymore. Only thing going is that I had a vivid dream last night. 

Wonder if its because my second missed period would be due this week.


----------



## katestar53

Ladies, spent all morning at EPU, I've managed to convince myself that it was game over as my cramps had stopped & my boobs weren't sore anymore... Anyway I had a scan & it showed a tiny little bean with a HEARTBEAT &#10084;&#65039; 

Im so happy & relieved so now maybe I can get some sleep, lol X


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies can I join! Got my bfp this morning.
Due March 27th going by lmp. This will be baby number 3 and will probably find out gender because I'm a crazy planner.


----------



## mel102

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies can I join! Got my bfp this morning.
> Due March 27th going by lmp. This will be baby number 3 and will probably find out gender because I'm a crazy planner.

:happydance: congratulations mattsgirl I am so happy you are joining us x


----------



## mel102

Katestar am so glad your little bean is doing well first tri is a worrying time x


----------



## sarah0108

Amazing news KAteStar!

I hope i see some heartbeats on friday xx


----------



## kmpreston

Hi I'm hoping I can join you?

Tentatively pregnant after two 4 week losses. I'm still only 4 weeks and a day but my tests this time have been super dark from the off - much darker than any of my previous got to. So I'm going for the keeping postive approach 

Due date based on LMP is 28th March, but as I ovulated on day 16 30th March seems more likely.

Here are my 11 and 13 dpo tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## salamander91

Congrats katestar!

Welcome mattsgirl and kmpreston!

My appointment letter came! Will be on Thursday at 1.30PM bit nervous I wont see a heartbeat as I'll be 6+4 by lmp but not sure I'm quite that far on x


----------



## kmpreston

Name (just first)? Kirsty

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 28th March - FF based on LMP (I assume)

What # child is this for you? 1 but pregnancy #3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl

Are you finding out the gender? Don't think hubby will let me

How many months were you TTC? 24 months exactly

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Not yet but I was taking clomid. Need to see a doctor really


----------



## PeppersCastle

Name (just first)? Emily

How old are you? 22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 21st March 2016. Had an early scan today that said I was "around 5 weeks" so just added 35 weeks to it! 

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? Yep! 

How many months were you TTC? We weren't really.. it happened right after the implant came out

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just folic acid!


----------



## katestar53

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies can I join! Got my bfp this morning.
> Due March 27th going by lmp. This will be baby number 3 and will probably find out gender because I'm a crazy planner.

Congrats my lovely & welcome X


----------



## katestar53

kmpreston said:


> Hi I'm hoping I can join you?
> 
> Tentatively pregnant after two 4 week losses. I'm still only 4 weeks and a day but my tests this time have been super dark from the off - much darker than any of my previous got to. So I'm going for the keeping postive approach
> 
> Due date based on LMP is 28th March, but as I ovulated on day 16 30th March seems more likely.
> 
> Here are my 11 and 13 dpo tests

Welcome! So sorry for your losses but congrats on your BFP! All my miscarriages were the same with horrible faint tests but they are looking good X


----------



## SweetV

:hi: to all the new March ladies!!

Katestar glad your scan went well. A few more (loooooonnnng) weeks and we will be in the second trimester and complaining that all the kicks keep us up at night. 

Finally had blood drawn today and ultrasound booked for tomorrow afternoon. I don't think they will let me see anything so will have to wait for the results on Friday.


----------



## hhimayy

Levels were 10732 last Tuesday around 4pm and only 14777 on Friday at 12pm so they want me to come in for another draw and scan tomorrow. Trying not to get my hopes up in case of the worst.


----------



## kmpreston

I've just done another test this morning (15dpo) and it's not as dark as 13dpo. Should I be concerned do you thing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## button05

Welcome ladies!

There's so much waiting around in first tri isn't there! I feel like time is dragging even though I have a 16 month old to keep me on my toes!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel102 hope it goes quickly to you midwife appointment, let us all know how it goes x

SweetV hope you're not waiting too long for your results, good luck x

hhimayy my symptoms definitely come and go and overall I haven't had loads. This last 5 days other than being tired and very occasional nausea I've had nothing at all. I have also heard that around the time your af would be due that some women still get the symptoms plus breakthrough bleeding every month. I know it's easy to worry and I understand not wanting to get your hopes up. I really hope all is well at our next appointment x

Katestar53 yay so happy your scan went well, congratulations :) Oh and good luck sleeping in this heat, last night was awful x

Sarah0108 got everything crossed for your next appointment on Friday, good luck x

Salamander91 good luck for your appointment, really hope it all goes well and see a heartbeat, I was so nervous too x

SweetV I honestly can't wait to be kicked all night, feeling baby move is my favourite part of pregnancy. Good luck for your scan today hun x

Button05 I know it really is dragging. I have a 3 year old and I work full time but I still feel like time just isn't moving x

I had my scan yesterday and all was well. Peanut is still growing and had a lovely little heartbeat and I am now officially discharged from assisted conception. Have my booking in appointment in just under 2 weeks too, I'll be 9 weeks exactly x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mattsgirl, Kmpreston and PeppersCastle congratulations to you all and welcome. I'm going to get you all on the list now :)

kmpreston your tests look fab, I know it can be worrying after a loss but that's great progression. So is this baby a clomid one? My son was and this baby is too, love that stuff x


----------



## kmpreston

PrincessTaz said:


> Mattsgirl, Kmpreston and PeppersCastle congratulations to you all and welcome. I'm going to get you all on the list now :)
> 
> kmpreston your tests look fab, I know it can be worrying after a loss but that's great progression. So is this baby a clomid one? My son was and this baby is too, love that stuff x

Ye clomid baby :) all three pregnancies have been but I'm hoping this is the one!

I see you're in Yorkshire so maybe you can advise me - I have an appointment with my fertility specialist on Friday. The plan was he would either give me more clomid or refer me for IVF. So. Do I tell them I'm pregnant or let them refer me so that if I have another loss I'm not back to square one?


----------



## PrincessTaz

kmpreston personally so early on and after losses I would not mention it and let them start the referral process. Hopefully it won't come to that though x


----------



## kmpreston

PrincessTaz said:


> kmpreston personally so early on and after losses I would not mention it and let them start the referral process. Hopefully it won't come to that though x

Ye that's my thought on the matter too :) I'd rather tell them I don't need it after all rather than have to chase it all again


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome new ladies! Congrats on the bfps!

Happy to see good scans are happening!


----------



## sarah0108

Feel so sick today but not sure if it's the heat or the pregnancy!


----------



## Livvy

5 weeks today. Only 5 weeks. Gahhhhh


----------



## sarah0108

First trimester seems to drag doesnt it Livvy!


----------



## mirandaprice

I can't wait to be out of first tri, it seems so much less scary to me once that milestone is passed.

Anyone not getting a scan until around 12 weeks?


----------



## kmpreston

mirandaprice said:


> I can't wait to be out of first tri, it seems so much less scary to me once that milestone is passed.
> 
> Anyone not getting a scan until around 12 weeks?

I wouldn't be if I wasn't paying for a private one, no way I can wait that long!!


----------



## kmpreston

And dragging - tell me about it! I've known for 5 days and it feels like a month. Still 5 days off being 5 weeks - it's going to slowly kill me!!


----------



## sarah0108

I wouldn't have had any of it weren't for going in for suspected ectopic and then them finding two sacs. To be honest it's made me more worried and I've barely slept in a week x


----------



## Mattsgirl

So I wrote out this big long post and then my phone pooped out and lost it all. Basically glad peope are having great scans. Super jealous. I can't even call my doctor to schedule anything yet because we might be moving.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can I join? 

Due roughly 18 March. 

I still have a bad gut feeling about this pregnancy. Next scan in two weeks, so fingers.m crossed for a heartbeat x


----------



## kmpreston

Sunnie1984 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Due roughly 18 March.
> 
> I still have a bad gut feeling about this pregnancy. Next scan in two weeks, so fingers.m crossed for a heartbeat x

Why do you have a bad gut feeling? 
How far are you? 

Also I'm curious - how do you pronounce your daughters name?


----------



## sarah0108

I'm driving myself crazy with how emotional I am!


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> I'm driving myself crazy with how emotional I am!

I held my friends tiny 6 week old for about 20 mins today and was fighting back tears the whole time! It's not even close to the first time I've held her! Hormonal wreck!!!


----------



## button05

.


----------



## SweetV

hhimayy - I'm pretty sure levels are suppose to stop climbing as quickly at that point. When I went to fertility specialist they stopped taking blood after about 6 weeks and an ultrasound as it was no longer a good indicator. At least you are being followed closely though! Good luck for your next draw. 

kmpreston - i think your tests look fine. I also didn't tell them i was pregnant when i booked with the specialist 2 years ago. 

Taz - yay for a strong heartbeat! It was a great feeling in my last pregnancy to graduate from the fertility clinic too. 

Sara0108 - sorry you're not well

Livvy - yay 5 weeks!

mirandaprice - i also can not wait to be out of the first tri!

Sunnie1984 - :hi: they gave me the same EDD today and i also have a bad feeling but promised myself no stress

afm - had my scan today. She dated me at 5+4 which is not what I was expecting. Based on LMP I should be 7 weeks and knowing that my hubby and I dtd after my fertile window and not at all before I figured I'd be about 6+3. I know that scans can be off by about a week and it was a quick abdominal scan but it still was enough that I'm now worried. I will call the doctor tomorrow and see if she will let me do a repeat scan in a week or two. The waiting is going to be brutal!


----------



## Livvy

Sweetv they moved me back 5 days in my last pregnancy and I was certain of when I o'd. Baby could have just implanted later. :flower:


----------



## klabro

Welcome to all of the new ladies!

SweetV-They dated me back by a week in my pregnancy with my daughter and I was on clomid, had monitoring and had a regular cycle so there was no way I o'ed late. And she is 4 now :) 

So I've noticed that I am SO hungry all the time lately...anyone else? That is so not a typical early pregnancy thing for me, feels weird. I've just noticed that I'm constantly snacking. I've somehow managed to lose 3 pounds in the midst of all of this.


----------



## ttc126

Can I join? 

This is my 5th pregnancy! It's a rainbow following 2 losses this year. I'm anxious but optimistic. 

Think I'm due March 21 but may change after scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## katestar53

SweetV said:


> hhimayy - I'm pretty sure levels are suppose to stop climbing as quickly at that point. When I went to fertility specialist they stopped taking blood after about 6 weeks and an ultrasound as it was no longer a good indicator. At least you are being followed closely though! Good luck for your next draw.
> 
> kmpreston - i think your tests look fine. I also didn't tell them i was pregnant when i booked with the specialist 2 years ago.
> 
> Taz - yay for a strong heartbeat! It was a great feeling in my last pregnancy to graduate from the fertility clinic too.
> 
> Sara0108 - sorry you're not well
> 
> Livvy - yay 5 weeks!
> 
> mirandaprice - i also can not wait to be out of the first tri!
> 
> Sunnie1984 - :hi: they gave me the same EDD today and i also have a bad feeling but promised myself no stress
> 
> afm - had my scan today. She dated me at 5+4 which is not what I was expecting. Based on LMP I should be 7 weeks and knowing that my hubby and I dtd after my fertile window and not at all before I figured I'd be about 6+3. I know that scans can be off by about a week and it was a quick abdominal scan but it still was enough that I'm now worried. I will call the doctor tomorrow and see if she will let me do a repeat scan in a week or two. The waiting is going to be brutal!

Try not to worry, the baby is so tiny that it's so hard to get the exact date this early on. When I had my scan on Wed she said I was somewhere between 5-6 weeks X 

Welcome to the new ladies, congrats on your :bfp: :dance:

I'm so emotional also, crying at any little thing! Plus I am always so hungry but as soon as I have food I don't fancy it!


----------



## sarah0108

Me too katestar I keep crying and buying random food to eat but either not actually eating it or starting to eat then feeling sick :dohh:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome ttc, I hope this is your take home baby! I had a mc in April so I understand the worry. :hugs:

I'm glad I'm not the only emotional one. Last night I got irrationally upset with DH and cried for a long time. At least I can admit it's hormonal, right? Haha


----------



## SweetV

thanks so much for the reassurance! Im feeling a little better about everything this morning. I will ask for another scan over the next few weeks and perhaps when i speak to the doctor today I will ask for another beta to see that the numbers are rising. That should tide me over until I see the little heart beat.

I can't eat at all! Even dinner yesterday I had two bites and felt so full and bloated. Im forcing myself though as Im now supporting 2 extra humans on my intake. Other than that still just EXHAUSTED.


----------



## hhimayy

Ultrasound went okay yesterday. Baby had heartbeat. No one said anything but I know the sac is small. My doc originally told me my progesterone was great but I guess 12.6 is great to her. I asked to be put on supplements. Time will only tell.
 



Attached Files:







2016-07-21 07.44.12.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10









2016-07-21 07.30.29.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SweetV

hhimayy said:


> Ultrasound went okay yesterday. Baby had heartbeat. No one said anything but I know the sac is small. My doc originally told me my progesterone was great but I guess 12.6 is great to her. I asked to be put on supplements. Time will only tell.

I'm glad your scan went well. Why do you think baby is small? The american pregnancy website says progesterone over 9 is good for first trimester but if it would make you feel better hopefully the doctor listens and puts you on supplements.


----------



## hhimayy

Doctor did pit me on supplements so that eases my mind that I am doing all I can.

The gestational sac seems small to me. Research says a gestational sac that is less than 5mm bigger than crl there is an 80% chance of miscarriage. 

I am just going to try and relax and wait for my next scan in 2 weeks. I really try not to look at the negatives but it feels like they just keep coming my way.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm very crampy today. With back ache to match. I'm hoping this is normal :/


----------



## salamander91

As expected I had my scan today and I'm not as far on as lmp put me. I knew this would happen because I didn't get even the faintest of lines until 4+5 from lmp. Gestational sac measuring 7mm in the right please and a scan again in 2 weeks. I expected it but was still horrible not seeing a wee bean and heartbeat :(


----------



## kmpreston

Feeling a bit more positive in spite of the back ache and cramps because yay 2-3 weeks! Never this far before :happydance: keep sticking little bean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarah0108

hugs salamander, sending good vibes your way for the next scan!


I'm so so so nervous for my scan tomorrow, even more so that my partner is out of the country until wednesday so ill be going alone.


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> hugs salamander, sending good vibes your way for the next scan!
> 
> 
> I'm so so so nervous for my scan tomorrow, even more so that my partner is out of the country until wednesday so ill be going alone.


Got everything crossed that it will be double good news for you x


----------



## salamander91

sarah0108 said:


> hugs salamander, sending good vibes your way for the next scan!
> 
> 
> I'm so so so nervous for my scan tomorrow, even more so that my partner is out of the country until wednesday so ill be going alone.

Thank you! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hubs had to work today so I had to go alone too xx


----------



## Livvy

I'm sorry salamander, I hope the next scan is better. I just wish I had a scan in the near future... As far as I know, I don't. I'm going to try to get one in the first week of August but don't know if my doctor will let me. 

Sarah keep us updated, will be thinking of you! Xx


----------



## SweetV

hhimayy - I'm glad the supplements are easing your mind a little. I know what you mean about looking for the negatives. I do it too. 

kmpreston - symptoms sound pretty typical. congrats on 2-3 weeks!

salamander91 - I know exactly what you mean. I expected to be put back but still expected something. Not seeing a heartbeat is driving me nuts. In 2 weeks you will see much, much more!

sarah0108 - good luck for your scan!

Livvy - I hope they let you get a scan too!


----------



## hhimayy

Doctors office called and said my hcg rose to 30000 since Friday when it was 14777. Puts it at 116 hours doubling time. Everything I've found online shows after 10000 their expected to take 4 or more days to double. Think that puts it right on track right now.

Asked about gestational sac and nurse said it was not mentioned on the ultrasound report. 

Hopefully it all on the up and up. Indigestion has returned with the progesterone....woot!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Hey ladies, sorry i haven't been posting in a little while but not much is going on here, i have been reading the posts everyday, checking in to see how everyone is doing! hello to all who are new! yay for the scans! (looking forward to when i get to have one of my own, not sure when that is yet)

I think i had a smell aversion to the lotion we put on my son, the powdery smell just over powered me and made me a little nauseated for a few mins, last pregnancy that only happened with frying onions, oh well. not many symptoms to report just tired like all the time no matter how much i sleep. i did have the first appointment but it was the one with the nurse to get medical history and tell me about some new blood work that can check for different genetic conditions and gender by 9 weeks. i don't want to know the gender that early and if there is a genetic problem, so be it, i will love and care for the baby no matter what.<3


----------



## elliecain

Hi girls. I joined another March 2017 group and then saw this one! I've not read the thread yet, but will do. Congratulations to all of you!

Name (just first)? Ellie

How old are you? 39

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 21st March 2017 - I did IVF

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? At the moment, I don't even know how many (we put back 2 embies)! I don't have a strong feeling yet, but I've always wanted a little girl and DH wants a son and heir. We will both be delighted with whatever we get! This baby has been a long time coming.

Are you finding out the gender? I'd love to stay team yellow, but I know I won't!

How many months were you TTC? 19 (with about 6 months NTNP before that)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Progesterone pessaries and prednisolone until 12w (I have NK cells) and thyroxine to level out my TSH. Folic acid, obviously.


Edit: I've caught up on this thread. Great to read your stories and start to get to know you. I recognise a few names from other threads I've been on.
I've seen lots of us are feeling really emotional in these early days. I have the best word for that:

https://i65.tinypic.com/2vwd1ra.png


----------



## sarah0108

Scan day, I've woken up with the worst nerves! I'm off to work for a few hours which will hopefully keep me distracted 

Hope you all have a nice day


----------



## PrincessTaz

Welcome to all the newbies, so glad to have you all. Sorry I've been quiet in here but I've been on late shifts are work and they really take it out of me. I finish at 7pm tonight though and then off over the weekend so I'll have a proper catch up and add everyone to the list. 


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## katestar53

hhimayy - So glad your got to see the heartbeat! Try not worry as everything seems on track for you :flower: And after a certain number it takes much longer for hcg to double so your numbers seem fantastic :happydance:

kmpreston - Yay for your 2-3 on the digital! Are you going to test till you get a 3+? Cramping is totally normal, it feels like my period is coming. I have been having quite severe cramping on and off, its just baby snuggling in :thumbup:

salamander91 - oh sweetie :( Could you off ovulated later than you thought? I'm sure all is ok, big hugs :hugs:

elliecain - Welcome & congrats on your :bfp: Like you I am planning on staying team yellow! I found out with both my boys but fancy a surprise this time round :winkwink:

sarah0108 - Thinking of you sweetie, update as soon as you can :hugs:

AFM - This first trimester is certainly dragging right!? I cant believe I have another SIX weeks of this! Blahhhhhhhhh, roll on 12 weeks!


----------



## salamander91

Thanks katestar. I'm only 4 months pp so I think theres a good chance my cycles aren't regular and I ovulated late! I didn't get a bfp until 4+5 either and it was very faint so I think its likely I'm just not as far on as expected. The wait is horrible though! Xx


----------



## Livvy

Give us an update as soon as you can Sarah, thinking of you xx


----------



## katie12

I am a newbie, hello!
I was a member of this site briefly when I was pregnant with my (now) 3 year old but didn't post much as our internet was awful back then. 
I have 4 kids, 3 with us (our oldest son died Nov 2014) and now expecting #5. Our girls are 6, 3, and 1. 

I am due March 21st which is my husbands birthday so he's pretty happy


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Katie, I'm sorry about your son. 

I have kind of a funny story.. I just had to announce to my best friend because of a slip my husband made. Granted he was just trying to look out for me. We were with our house church Wednesday night and they decided to do communion with real wine... DH asked for a juice option but I quickly told him it was ok and just pretended to drink it. He's not that great at being subtle :shrug: so I thought everything was fine but turns out my best friend's husband heard him and got suspicious. She texted me just now telling me "he thinks you're pregnant" so of course I couldn't lie to her. Ugh wasn't going to tell anyone yet but what can you do?


----------



## kmpreston

I just had to announce to one of my friends too - oooops!

She knew I was at a consultant appointment for IVF today and asked how it went - but because I saw her in person I struggled to lie and say I had been referred with a straight face so I just blurted out that I am pregnant :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks for the well wishes girls! I'm pleased to confirm that the scan went brilliantly :cloud9:

Have seen two babies and two heartbeats! I am so relieved, everything looks perfect currently.

I've uploaded pictures but they're in my journal!

I hope you're all well xx


----------



## katestar53

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes girls! I'm pleased to confirm that the scan went brilliantly :cloud9:
> 
> Have seen two babies and two heartbeats! I am so relieved, everything looks perfect currently.
> 
> I've uploaded pictures but they're in my journal!
> 
> I hope you're all well xx

So pleased for you Sarah :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you KAtestar! after seeing the last scan being empty sacs i was so scared there would be nothing there, i am SO relieved x


----------



## lucky15

Hi all, I've only just found this thread (& had to make a new account after my 2012 one seems to have expired!)

Here's my details :flower:


Name (just first)? *Sian*

How old are you? *32*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *22nd March, from my LMP*

What # child is this for you? *Second, I have a 4 year old daughter, Neve*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I learned last time not to predict! I felt pang of disappointment when I was wrong *

Are you finding out the gender? *Yes, definitely. If I can wait until the 20 week scan, I'll be surprised!*

How many months were you TTC? *I was more of a "let's see what happens" rather than trying this time. We've been "not not trying" since January, but hubby works away so definitely missed a month or two in there.*

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Just been started on thyroxine. I've had my thyroid monitored since my last pregnancy and haven't ever had to go on medication, but obviously pregnancy has stressed my system a little.*


Nice to meet everyone :hi:


----------



## kmpreston

katestar53 said:


> hhimayy - So glad your got to see the heartbeat! Try not worry as everything seems on track for you :flower: And after a certain number it takes much longer for hcg to double so your numbers seem fantastic :happydance:
> 
> kmpreston - Yay for your 2-3 on the digital! Are you going to test till you get a 3+? Cramping is totally normal, it feels like my period is coming. I have been having quite severe cramping on and off, its just baby snuggling in :thumbup:
> 
> salamander91 - oh sweetie :( Could you off ovulated later than you thought? I'm sure all is ok, big hugs :hugs:
> 
> elliecain - Welcome & congrats on your :bfp: Like you I am planning on staying team yellow! I found out with both my boys but fancy a surprise this time round :winkwink:
> 
> sarah0108 - Thinking of you sweetie, update as soon as you can :hugs:
> 
> AFM - This first trimester is certainly dragging right!? I cant believe I have another SIX weeks of this! Blahhhhhhhhh, roll on 12 weeks!

Yes I'm testing til I get a 3+! Which with a bit of luck will be Monday or Tuesday. I've got great progression on FRER now - test line is now slightly darker than the control line


----------



## salamander91

Great news Sarah! Xx


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes girls! I'm pleased to confirm that the scan went brilliantly :cloud9:
> 
> Have seen two babies and two heartbeats! I am so relieved, everything looks perfect currently.
> 
> I've uploaded pictures but they're in my journal!
> 
> I hope you're all well xx

Congratulations, what brilliant news!!


----------



## katestar53

lucky15 said:


> Hi all, I've only just found this thread (& had to make a new account after my 2012 one seems to have expired!)
> 
> Here's my details :flower:
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? *Sian*
> 
> How old are you? *32*
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *22nd March, from my LMP*
> 
> What # child is this for you? *Second, I have a 4 year old daughter, Neve*
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I learned last time not to predict! I felt pang of disappointment when I was wrong *
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? *Yes, definitely. If I can wait until the 20 week scan, I'll be surprised!*
> 
> How many months were you TTC? *I was more of a "let's see what happens" rather than trying this time. We've been "not not trying" since January, but hubby works away so definitely missed a month or two in there.*
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Just been started on thyroxine. I've had my thyroid monitored since my last pregnancy and haven't ever had to go on medication, but obviously pregnancy has stressed my system a little.*
> 
> 
> Nice to meet everyone :hi:

Welcome Sian! Congrats on your :bfp: X


----------



## mirandaprice

Excellent news Sarah!

Welcome new ladies!

I've been so crampy today, but I think it's gas. I don't remember being this gassy with my son's pregnancy


----------



## Livvy

Yay Sarah!!! I'm sooo excited for you! :) 

Welcome sian!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

that's fantastic sarah!!! two beautiful heartbeats you must be over the moon!

welcome sian!


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you! I feel so blessed right now x


----------



## katestar53

It's very quiet on here today! How is everyone feeling? I've got my worried head on again... Symptoms have eased off a little :( 

Anyone got any scans coming up this week? I've got the midwife on the 4th Aug but might try & get a scan at the EPU at 8 weeks :) Anybody use a home Doppler? I found the heartbeat at 9 weeks in my last pregnancy & I pretty much used it everyday until j felt movements as its so reassuring X


----------



## katestar53

Anybody know how we can get a signature pic? X


----------



## salamander91

I'm feeling super anxious today as well. I must have sat on a wet patch before because my trousers were wet. I thought for sure I was bleeding but must have been juice or something! 

I have a doppler but I'm not sure when I'll start using it. I think I was around 12 weeks when I found the hb last time x


----------



## kmpreston

I'm feeling a bit anxious today as 4 weeks 5 days is the furthest I have got and I've been convinced all day I will start bleeding any minute. Feeling a bit more positive now the days over 

Symptoms wise still only a touch of nausea when I wake up and if I eat too quickly. Still cramping on and off. Sore boobs constantly now. And unusually for me (tmi) but I'm a bit constipated. I'm taking them all to be good signs :)


----------



## sarah0108

Been ok today but really crampy tonight on one side :/ ! x


----------



## salamander91

Urgh just been to the loo and teeny bits of blood on the tissue. I think I may have a cut because its a bit sore but I'm not 100% hopefully it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## kmpreston

salamander91 said:


> Urgh just been to the loo and teeny bits of blood on the tissue. I think I may have a cut because its a bit sore but I'm not 100% hopefully it doesn't get any worse!

Oh I so hope you just have a cut!


----------



## salamander91

kmpreston said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh just been to the loo and teeny bits of blood on the tissue. I think I may have a cut because its a bit sore but I'm not 100% hopefully it doesn't get any worse!
> 
> Oh I so hope you just have a cut!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm pretty sure thats what it was. There hasn't been anymore anyway :) I did another IC today to reassure myself and it was darker than the control line. Yay! I'm guessing I'm around 5.5/6 weeks based on the scan last week rather than 7 which I should be from lmp x


----------



## kmpreston

salamander91 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh just been to the loo and teeny bits of blood on the tissue. I think I may have a cut because its a bit sore but I'm not 100% hopefully it doesn't get any worse!
> 
> Oh I so hope you just have a cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm pretty sure thats what it was. There hasn't been anymore anyway :) I did another IC today to reassure myself and it was darker than the control line. Yay! I'm guessing I'm around 5.5/6 weeks based on the scan last week rather than 7 which I should be from lmp xClick to expand...

Glad to hear I'm not the only one still testing
4 weeks 6 days. Darker than the control line but no longer seeing much of a difference between tests!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnie1984

kmpreston said:


> Sunnie1984 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Due roughly 18 March.
> 
> I still have a bad gut feeling about this pregnancy. Next scan in two weeks, so fingers.m crossed for a heartbeat x
> 
> Why do you have a bad gut feeling?
> How far are you?
> 
> Also I'm curious - how do you pronounce your daughters name?Click to expand...


I have no idea, my cycle was weird, I got an early positive test, which I never get, and something just feels off. 

Starting to feel sick though, so hopefully a good side! 

It's Ser-en - it's Welsh x


----------



## Sunnie1984

Sarah glad you got two heartbeats, it's a great sign! 

Welcome to the newbies, I'm on my phone so can't scroll back to name people! 

I'm ok just counting down to 3 August for next scan, crossing fingers for a heartbeat x


----------



## kmpreston

Sunnie1984 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnie1984 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Due roughly 18 March.
> 
> I still have a bad gut feeling about this pregnancy. Next scan in two weeks, so fingers.m crossed for a heartbeat x
> 
> Why do you have a bad gut feeling?
> How far are you?
> 
> Also I'm curious - how do you pronounce your daughters name?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea, my cycle was weird, I got an early positive test, which I never get, and something just feels off.
> 
> Starting to feel sick though, so hopefully a good side!
> 
> It's Ser-en - it's Welsh xClick to expand...

Ye my colleague has a daughter called Seren but I thought she pronounced it differently the other day. Can't remember how mind. I love Welsh names, Irish names too but the pronunciation of Irish names floors me!


----------



## elliecain

Like the French word for mermaid, beautiful.


----------



## mirandaprice

I've had my first bought of morning sickness, and although I've felt alright all afternoon I just tried to eat and feel sick again...this is not something I'll ever be glad to have.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ttc126

mirandaprice said:


> I've had my first bought of morning sickness, and although I've felt alright all afternoon I just tried to eat and feel sick again...this is not something I'll ever be glad to have.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

I'm sorry! Sickness is no fun! I've started the past couple of days too! Sea bands are helping a little bit! Have you ever tried them?


----------



## ttc126

I only briefly introduced myself the other day. I was wondering if anyone is planning a repeat c section?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

salamander - glad to hear you think it's just a cut and there hasn't been anything else since!:happydance:

kmpreston - i hope you have a sticky bean, you are probably so worried at this point, i'm glad that you have gotten farther than before and hope you keep going! :hugs: (oh and i'm slightly constipated too, it's due to pregnancy hormones, it can go from diarrhea to constipation too! fun fun right?)

miranda and ttc - don't really know much about morning sickness but some smells can make me nauseous and that is no fun.

afm: not much going on tired, warm, sore boobs, and some constipation :blush: waiting now for my first ob visit with the dr. which is Aug 11th and seems so far away, hopefully she will do the handheld ultrasound and i'll see or hear the heartbeat and the lo flipping around in there.


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry to those suffering from ms. I've been wondering when mine would kick in.

I am on prednisolone for elevated Natural Killer cells and I was just googling its use in pregnancy (checking the facts). I discovered it can be used to treat morning sickness, so I may get away without experiencing that as another side effect of my meds! It also has stopped my eczema/allergic skin flare ups. I've had them for years - red, itchy skin around my mouth and on one hand. I've never found anything effective to prevent them until this. Not one flare up in the 4 weeks I've been on pred so far!


----------



## kmpreston

I'm finding it impossible to sleep beyond 6am for some reason

Woke up today with super sore boobs. Still constipated. Did a digi and still not 3+ but now I realise my maths is rubbish and it shouldn't change til like Saturday :haha: also started to feel more sickly 

5 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## elliecain

Kmpreston, it's annoying, isn't it?
I've had that sleep thing since I got my bfp. I wake up between 4 and 5 every morning. I put it down to hormones and excitement. I'm lucky that I'm teacher on summer holidays, so little sleep isn't a major problem, but it is annoying to wake up so early. I am feeling exhausted in the afternoons/evenings, so maybe my body is getting its rest by slowing me down later in the day.


----------



## salamander91

ttc126 said:


> I only briefly introduced myself the other day. I was wondering if anyone is planning a repeat c section?

I am. I've had an emergency and an elective so I'll be having another xx


----------



## salamander91

kmpreston said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh just been to the loo and teeny bits of blood on the tissue. I think I may have a cut because its a bit sore but I'm not 100% hopefully it doesn't get any worse!
> 
> Oh I so hope you just have a cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm pretty sure thats what it was. There hasn't been anymore anyway :) I did another IC today to reassure myself and it was darker than the control line. Yay! I'm guessing I'm around 5.5/6 weeks based on the scan last week rather than 7 which I should be from lmp xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one still testing
> 4 weeks 6 days. Darker than the control line but no longer seeing much of a difference between tests!Click to expand...

Lol I'm not taking them too often now just when I have a bit of a panic. I had a load of cheapies that needed used up anyway ;) there probably wont be much difference now and they actually might start getting lighter! Its called the hook effect xx


----------



## kmpreston

elliecain said:


> Kmpreston, it's annoying, isn't it?
> I've had that sleep thing since I got my bfp. I wake up between 4 and 5 every morning. I put it down to hormones and excitement. I'm lucky that I'm teacher on summer holidays, so little sleep isn't a major problem, but it is annoying to wake up so early. I am feeling exhausted in the afternoons/evenings, so maybe my body is getting its rest by slowing me down later in the day.

I'm a teacher too but sadly we don't finish for summer until end of tomorrow!! 
We have timed this well for the first tri being in the summer haven't we


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya everyone, once again please let me apologise for being so rubbish on here. I'd planned to have a good catch up over the weekend but I have been so ill! The nausea and exhaustion has pretty much had me bedridden all weekend, I'm glad of the symptoms or I'd just worry but it's taken it's toll.

I now have all the newbies added to the list, if I've missed anyone please let me know. 

Welcome Sunnie1984, lucky15, ttc126, elliecain and katie12, so nice to have you all. Congratulations :flower:

It's looks like the 21st Match is the most popular EDD so far :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Himayy glad your scan went well and you saw a HB, try not to worry too much about the sac size, there's plenty of time for it to grow with baby.

Salamander91 sorry you didn't get to see the hb but glad your scan went well. Least you can look forward to seeing it next time, hope time goes quickly for you. Can't wait for the next scan update.

Kmpreston yay for your 2/3 on the digi, your symptoms sound great too. I think I'd of end up blurting it out too, I've told so many people already because I just can't keep it in lol. 

MiBabyHopes Glad your appointment went well, it's so crazy they can find out the gender so early these days. I've had some smell aversions to things I normally love too, especially coffee.
Livvy I've had to announce early to people too, the weekend after I found out I was going on an all day ale trail so they would have definitely guessed by my dodgy behaviour at the bar try to discretely order non alcoholic drinks lol. 

Sarah0108 so glad your scan went well, that's great news :)

Katestar53 I was worried towards last week because nearly all my symptoms had gone but by the end of the week and weekend they were back with avengeance! They seemed to have died down a bit again today now, after how crap I felt this weekend don't think I'll be moaning at lack of symtoms again haha. I probaly will really lol. I have no appointments now until my booking in one with the midwife on the 1st, loking forward to that as it always seems more real once you have all your pregnancy notes. I do have a doppler but my friend is currently borrowing itm going to hold off getting it back until after 15 weeks. Don't wanna stress myself out and I have a lot of layers of fat on my tummy so guessing it may be hard to find while so tiny lol.

Salamander91 I've been wet down there because I've been having loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi) but I was constantly panicking and running to the toilet to check. I still have a little panic attack every time I go to the toilet just in case there is when I wipe.

If I've missed anyone post I'm really sorry, there was so much to catch up one :flower:


----------



## mirandaprice

Ttc126- I'm most likely having a repeat c-section, I've been told my obgyn won't do vbacs, I'll find out for sure at my first appointment


----------



## katestar53

ttc126 said:


> I only briefly introduced myself the other day. I was wondering if anyone is planning a repeat c section?

I am, I've had two sections & am not looking forward to this one at all. The first one was great but had a slight complication with the last one. Nothing life threatening but I carried on bleeding after they had stitched me up & it wasn't noticed till quite a few hours later... I had to be put to sleep & then got a nasty infection :( The midwife said it was very uncommon so I'm sure it won't happen again! X


----------



## ttc126

I had my first vaginally then my second c section due to him being breech! I can't decide my preference this time as my section was a lot better than my first birth.


----------



## sepia

Hi all,

I've been really busy lately with finishing maternity leave, then finishing work for the summer (im a teacher as well) then I've had family staying all weekend. 

Hello and congratulations to any new! And so many good scans. I can't believe it has been a week since I have had mine. I still dont have my first midwife appointment booked so I need to chase that. 

For those getting up at 6, that is what life is like with a young baby, my son is up anywhere from 4:30 until 6:30 every morning it is exhausting me at the moment. My husband gave me a lay in until 8 at the weekend it was so refreshing! 

I am suffering from nausea most the day but I have only actually been sick once, in the shower of all places since then I can't have a shower without gagging. I am also getting really bad lower back ache but I don't think my back completely recovered from the last pregnancy. 

I hope everyone is coping well and good luck to those with scans/appointments coming up


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. I haven't been on a while. Try to come and catch up when I can. Things are going mostly good here. Had a little scare last night with some red blood, but it was only one wipe and immediately turned to pink and haven't had anything since. I have had bleeding/spotting at least once in each of my pregnancies. Can't imagine anything more stressful. I have my first Ultrasound Tuesday August 2nd, so just waiting impatiently until then.


----------



## SweetV

Hello all! 
Trying to catch up after a weekend away. I hope everyone is well!
Afm - I'm exhausted. I feel this bone deep tiredness and I could sleep all day. I still have to chase around after a 9 month old all day so I'm trying to rest when I can....zzzzz.....


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hello Ladies :flower:

I'd like to join, if you don't mind.

*Name (just first)?* - Sasha

*How old are you?* - 31

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* - March 31st. I know exactly when I ovulated, as I was tracking carefully.

*What # child is this for you?* - 1

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* - No idea!

*Are you finding out the gender?* - Not sure yet. I think DH would like to stay team yellow, but I think I'd prefer to know.

*How many months were you TTC?* - 25 (PCOS and hypothyroidism took some time get sorted).

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* - I still take metformin and levothyroxin. And of course all my prenatals (and extra Vit. D and Vit. B12 as I've had low levels of these in the past).


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Sasha and congratulations! How amazing does it feel to finally have a baby growing after so long?! We had to do a lot to get here, but can truly enjoy it now xxx


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Sasha & big congratulations!!! X


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi, mind if I join.

Name (just first)? Claire

How old are you? 37

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 26 March based on when I ovulated. (Lmp puts me at 21st)

What # child is this for you? #2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea

Are you finding out the gender? Yep

How many months were you TTC? 1

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Claire :wave: Congrsts on your :bfp:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Sasha and Claire :) 

Just vacuumed and my back is really aching. Ugh, I never had backaches with my last pregnancy. This time around it's a daily thing. Hope all is all right.


----------



## kmpreston

Livvy said:


> Welcome Sasha and Claire :)
> 
> Just vacuumed and my back is really aching. Ugh, I never had backaches with my last pregnancy. This time around it's a daily thing. Hope all is all right.

I have awful back ache too


----------



## sarah0108

Hello and welcome to all the newbies in the group :)


----------



## Ro168

another newbie here due 27th March with #4. We have 2 year old triplets who were ivf, was a huge surprise to get pregnant naturally. Few months ago we decided to stop preventing to see what happened but we were never expecting for anything to happen!
We are over the moon :)


----------



## sewing_mama

Name (just first)? Sewing mama

How old are you? 34

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 15th March based on first day of lmp.

What # child is this for you? Second, I have a 3yo daughter.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea!

Are you finding out the gender? Yes it was such a special moment with my first pregnancy. Really keen to find out.

How many months were you TTC? 4 months following a miscarriage 18 months previously. 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No just vitamins!


----------



## Ro168

going to do this too lol x

Name: Rosanne but everyone calls me Ro or Rose

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 27th, from my lmp :)

What # child is this for you? 4, we have 2 yo triplets

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? gonna guess boy

Are you finding out the gender? Yes we most likely will!

How many months were you TTC? We weren't! We were ntnp but didnt expect this to happen because we tried for ages and our triplets were born through IVF. 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Not this time


----------



## SweetV

:hi: to all the new March ladies!!!

yes to the backaches! I've also had pains down my right side that I had much later in my other pregnancies. Dr tomorrow for my repeat blood draw! I won't have the results until Thursday but hopefully the numbers are rising as expected.


----------



## hhimayy

Spotting a little today. Hopefully it's just breakthrough bleeding as I would have expected my period anytime from end of last week through mid this week. Fingers crossed


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wow lots of new ladies! Welcome:happydance:

Hope all is well with everyone!

No update here just wanted to welcome the new ladies and read up on what's going on.


----------



## katestar53

hhimayy said:


> Spotting a little today. Hopefully it's just breakthrough bleeding as I would have expected my period anytime from end of last week through mid this week. Fingers crossed

Hhimayy, hope all is ok? I had spotting with both my two boys, it's very common X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sasha hiya and wecome to the group, wishing you a massive congratulations on your very long awaited pregnancy.

Claire welcome and congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 month.

Livvy I've not had much backache this time but with my son I had it loads. I've been really crampy but they are starting to die down now.

Rose welcome and congratulations on your very happy surprise, how exciting.

Sewing mama congratulations on your rainbow and welcome to the group.

hhimayy fingers crossed the spotting is just nothing, try and rest and relax as much as you can.

SweetV good luck foy your bloods. 

So happy to see this group keep growing, excited to start seeing all the scans and gender reveals and most importantly all the cute baby buys :happydance:


----------



## SweetV

hhimayy said:


> Spotting a little today. Hopefully it's just breakthrough bleeding as I would have expected my period anytime from end of last week through mid this week. Fingers crossed

I also had spotting my last pregnancy and everything was fine. It can be very common.


----------



## katestar53

Anybody else have the feeling that something is stuck in your throat? I feel like something is stuck there & it's driving me bonkers! X


----------



## Livvy

Kate I had pregnancy rhinitis bad last time and again this time! My nose and throat are always so stuffy! 

I just booked an appointment for tomorrow. They wanted me to come in as I'm not sure on my dates. I hope they do an ultrasound...


----------



## mel102

Hi to all the new ladies :flower:

How is everyone? I will have a proper catch up this evening haven't been on in a little while as I have been feeling ill. I hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## ttc126

Hi Mel!!!! 

I'm doing ok. Im crampy today and feel like my symptoms have gone. Thinking of calling the OB office later. I'm just worried sick about another miscarriage. My DH says he's not worried because I haven't spotted but he doesn't know that first the symptoms go then that starts many times.


----------



## mel102

Ttc126 I had cramps on and off during this pregnancy it's normal but i understand how worrying it must be for you :hugs: it won't do any harm to get checked even just to put your mind at rest x


----------



## katestar53

Livvy - Hope your appointment went well today, did they do a scan? 

Hhimayy - How are you doing sweetie? Hope the spotting has eased off X

Ttc126- Cramping scares me so much, even though I know it's normal it just reminds me of my period coming! Mine have eased a little but I'm feeling so sick instead :( But like Mels says if you are every anxious get checked out X 

AFM - I had another scan today... The little bean is growing perfectly & they dated me at 7+2 :) X


----------



## mel102

Am glad your scan went well katestar I can't wait to have my first scan 

I seen the midwive today she gave me a due date of Feb 23rd said I was 9 weeks would not listen to my dates but I am positive my dates are correct so we will see


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies. I called the ob office and the nurse reassured me everything is most likely fine. She said don't put too much stock in symptoms and just relax and don't worry unless the cramps get severe or I bleed. 

My first scan is next Wednesday at 8am! I can hardly wait! 

Mel that's crazy she won't listen to your dates. Typical I'm finding. They ONLY will go by lmp even if you know exactly when you conceived!

Kate, so happy your scan went so well! And thanks for the reassurance on cramping &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## button05

Hi everyone! It's still a worrying time isn't it.

I'm a bit worried about my lack of symptoms (just sore boobs and tiredness, but who isn't tired with a toddler!) but I just keep trying to remind myself that I had no symptoms with my LO until 7 weeks and BAM I got hyperemesis, but it's still scary!

Only another 6 weeks til I'm out of first tri, arghhh!


----------



## katestar53

Next Wednesdsy will soon be here Ttc126 then you get to see your little bean &#10084;&#65039;

I know button... 1st trimester drags doesn't it &#128549; I bet having hyperemesis was awful! Did it last your whole pregnancy? X

Mel some midwifes are so ignorant & never listen to us mums even though we know our bodies! X


----------



## button05

Kate my HG only lasted until 16 weeks last time but it was awful...dreading it this time! I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't happen this time, and taking lots of vitamins that I didn't last time (b6, ginger etc) to try and prevent it happening, but we'll see!


----------



## SweetV

livvy - how was your appt today? Did you have an ultrasound?

ttc126 - I find my symptoms come and go and I also stress on days that they are less or non existent. Yay for your us next week!

katestar53 - I had an ultrasound today as well that they dated me 7+2! So nice to see lo!

mel102 - it's silly when they won't listen as dates for important tests can be off. I just tell them I don't remember my lmp when I think my dates may be off. Then they have to go by ultrasound

button05 - I hope you don't get HG again!

afm - very happy to see the heartbeat today and my dates were moved forward exactly where I thought they should be (my first u/s last week showed a week behind which was scary). New EDD is March 13th.


----------



## Livvy

Katestar congrats on the ultrasound! Very exciting, hope you can relax a bit :)

Sweetv, congrats on your ultrasound too! You all are lucky, I had to pretty much beg for one! They scheduled me for next Thursday, and took blood today. Really hope my progesterone is all right as it was a bit of an issue last time. 

Mel, my ob did the same thing. Dated me at 9 weeks based on lmp even though I'm certain I'm only 6. I wasn't ovulating regularly as I'm still bfing. They'll see at the ultrasound I guess. :)


----------



## kmpreston

Finally got my beautiful 3+ at 23dpo. I so so hope that this indicates that this baby is the one &#128591; 

I'm at the midwife today. Will get all my paper work and be booking in for 12 weeks scan. Kinda hope she sends me for an early one with my history too but we will see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katestar53

kmpreston said:


> Finally got my beautiful 3+ at 23dpo. I so so hope that this indicates that this baby is the one &#128591;
> 
> I'm at the midwife today. Will get all my paper work and be booking in for 12 weeks scan. Kinda hope she sends me for an early one with my history too but we will see

:dance::dance::dance:
Such amazing news Kmpreston!! So happy for you & I know that I'm 7 months time you will have your rsinbow baby in your arms X


----------



## SweetV

Livvy - my progesterone was an issue last time as well but I've heard it can interfere with breastfeeding so I didn't want to ask for supplements. My doctor didn't bring it up so neither did I. Perhaps breastfeeding is the reason my dates are off too? I should also be closer to 9 weeks but I told them that didn't make sense as we weren't "active" until af was due. That's how I got the early ultrasound. Sure enough dated me at 7 weeks. Hopefully next Thursday comes quickly!


kmpreston - yay for 3+!! I hope you get your ultrasound early!


----------



## ttc126

Yay for that 3+ kmpreston!!!


----------



## kmpreston

Thanks guys. I know I'm not out of the woods yet and still worried about another loss but at least things are progressing as they should so far. No early scan from the midwife but I have a private one booked in for 7 weeks - Monday 8th. Part of me doesn't want to go in case there is no HB


----------



## mel102

Yay for the 3+ Kmpreston 2 weeks will fly in and am sure you will see a healthy little baby x


----------



## hhimayy

katestar53 said:


> Livvy - Hope your appointment went well today, did they do a scan?
> 
> Hhimayy - How are you doing sweetie? Hope the spotting has eased off X
> 
> Ttc126- Cramping scares me so much, even though I know it's normal it just reminds me of my period coming! Mine have eased a little but I'm feeling so sick instead :( But like Mels says if you are every anxious get checked out X
> 
> AFM - I had another scan today... The little bean is growing perfectly & they dated me at 7+2 :) X

I'm okay. Spotting was minimal and seems to have tepered off. Still no symtpoms other than the indigestion which I know is from the progesterone I am on. With my daughter my only symptom was the indigestion so I'm hoping that the low progesterone was the only issue I have. Scan on Tuesday so I've just been keeping my mind off things until then. Thanks for thinking of me :)


----------



## Livvy

Congrats kmpreston! I really hope you feel a bit better now. 

That could definitely be, sweetv. 

Got my labwork back and Hcg was 41,000 and progesterone was 12. :happydance: I feel super relieved as my Hcg at 6 weeks with my mc was only 300. Anyone know if 12 for progesterone is low? She told me it was normal but I think with Slade it was around there and she put me on supplements "just in case."


----------



## SweetV

kmpreston - I feel that way every scan. I think the worries are totally normal. 

hhimayy - I hope your scan goes smoothly and only having indigestion sounds amazing!

Livvy - 12 for progesterone is normal (I believe anything over 9 for first tri) but when I was at the fertility clinic they wanted to see it over 50 so I think it depends on circumstance. 

afm - I told work this morning. I'm suppose to be coming back from leave and taking a promotion when I will be 12 weeks so I wanted to be upfront with them. They told me they still wanted me to take the job and not to worry. What a huge relief. It has honestly been keeping me up at night so I feel so so much better. Even if they had of said no to the promotion I would have felt better knowing I had done the right thing.


----------



## mirandaprice

Hi new ladies, congrats and welcome! I will respond individually at some point, but wanted to pop in real quick to see how everyone is doing!

AFM- yesterday afternoon I had the tiniest amount of blood when I wiped, but I think it wasn't vaginal..just really freaked me out. Nothing right after or since, so I assume all is okay. I have an appt booked for Tues, hopefully they'll do a scan then or at least schedule me for one the same week


----------



## SweetV

I had some bleeding in my last pregnancy and it was nothing. It was still nice afterwards to have a peek at baby though and make sure everything was ok. Hopefully they give you a scan!


----------



## hhimayy

Livvy said:


> Congrats kmpreston! I really hope you feel a bit better now.
> 
> That could definitely be, sweetv.
> 
> Got my labwork back and Hcg was 41,000 and progesterone was 12. :happydance: I feel super relieved as my Hcg at 6 weeks with my mc was only 300. Anyone know if 12 for progesterone is low? She told me it was normal but I think with Slade it was around there and she put me on supplements "just in case."

Mine was at 12 my doctor didn't seem concerned. My symptoms had disappeared though and after we saw the heartbeat I asked to he put on them. Online I've read it needs bto be above 6, above 10, and I've seen above 15. She said it wouldnt hurt anything so I thought better safe than sorry.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

kmpreston - yay for 3+, i can't wait for you to get a scan and see your lo!

hhimayy - glad to hear the bleed was not significant! hope your scan goes well, keep us posted!

livvy - not sure what level progesterone is supposed to be at but by what all these ladies have posted 12 seems good and you hgc levels sound fantastic!

sweetv - i'm glad to hear they still want to promote you at work, while they aren't supposed to discriminate against pregnant women we all know it happens.

mirandaprice - it doesn't sound like anything to worry about but if you are tell them on tues and perhaps they will do a doppler at the least or like you said book you for a scan.

afm: nothing to report, still waiting for aug 11th to come so i can see my ob and get my other appointments lined up, not sure when she will set me up for an us but she does use the hand held doppler i think like every visit to check out the baby and heartbeat (at least at first) time is seeming to drag but at least it is passing and there are no concerns on my end.


----------



## Livvy

Glad all seems well mibabyhopes! 

I'm thinking about trying topical natural progesterone cream. Anyone have any experiences or advice? Is it worth it, or is getting the doctor to prescribe the pill better? I know it will probably affect my milk production. I just want to be cautious as I know 12 is a little borderline on the low side.


----------



## ttc126

So with progesterone, my ob will treat anything under 20 after 8 weeks or so. 12 is pretty normal and I was told anything below 5 indicates a failing pregnancy. So you're right in the good range it seems. However, I think I'd get a dr to prescribe the pills if you can rather than the over the counter creams. The ones I used in my last miscarriage were vaginal pills and I read they may not have as big an effect on breastfeeding as oral treatment or injection.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mel102 I'd good thank you, like you been feeling quite ill this last weeks or 2. So annoying they wouldn't listen to your dates, you think in that job they'd know not all cycles are the typical ovulate after 14 days! x

ttc126 I know after you've had a miscarriage it's scary and but cramping is totally normal and my symptoms come and go. From around 5 to 7 weeks I didn't really feel pregnant at all. Good luck for your scan x

katestar53 glad your scan went well :) x

button05 it does go slowly doesn't it, hope you don't get the hypermesis again x

SweetV lovely you got the see the heartbeat, I've changed you edd on the first page. Great that your work have been so understand too and you have one less thing to worry about x

kmpreston yay for your 3+ it is really reassuring seeing it, sorry they wouldn't offer am early scan but glad you managed to book one. I was so nervous before mine too but just try and have faith. Everything seems to be going really well so far x

hhimayy glad the spotting had stopped now, hope it stays away. Good luck for your scan x

Livvy glad your hcg levels were good. I'm not really sure on what progesterone levels should be but I was worried about it so I've been using natural progesterone cream. 

miababyhopes glad all is going well x

AFM - Been feeling really nauseous and exhausted again. I was so worried for so long about not having any symptoms and I'll take it as it's more than worth it but I can't wait to feel back to normal. It's my first midwife appointment on Monday so I'm looking forward to that and then hopefully I'll get my date for my 12 week scan pretty soon after. Also ended up going on a very unexpected baby shopping spree today. I know it's early but I couldn't resist, got some baby grows, bibs, vests and burping cloths.


----------



## SweetV

hhimayy - weird how there is such a big variation of normal for progesterone. It absolutely can't hurt. 

MiBabyHopes - I hope the time passes quickly for you

Livvy - I had them prescribe the pill last time. I heard it was more consistent that way but everybody has a different opinion. 

ttc126 - that's good to know regarding breastfeeding. I read that high progesterone doesn't allow the breasts to store milk (the ducts become "leaky") so I figured they all would?

PrincessTaz - It's crazy that we desperately want to have symptoms but then we do and they suck! I've felt so horrible the last few days too. Cramps and bloated and nauseous. I'm exhausted but couldn't sleep last night because I felt like I was going to be sick. That's awesome that you are buying stuff already. I love itty bitty baby stuff!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

SweetV there's been a few nights where I've felt so ill I can't sleep too, so frustrating when you're so tired. I can't remember ever being this tired in my life! Well that's probably a lie actually because I felt like the walking dead for the first few weeks after having my little boy lol. I just love buying baby stuff, especially the tiny little hats, booties etc, they're just so cute x


----------



## ttc126

Sweet V yes! I think it's about having bio-identical progesterone! The pills from my ob were bio-identical.


----------



## button05

Just waiting at home for my first midwife appointment (they come to us here)... She's only an hour and a half late!! Not impressed!


----------



## hhimayy

Spotting continues. Very light but still there. Still hoping it's the progesterone suppositories.

Told myself I'm going to get a home doppler if all is well on my scan tuesday.


----------



## ttc126

hhimayy said:


> Spotting continues. Very light but still there. Still hoping it's the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> Told myself I'm going to get a home doppler if all is well on my scan tuesday.

I hope everything is ok. But yes the progesterone can cause spotting and if it's light and not progressing and you aren't cramping I think it's ok.


----------



## PrincessTaz

hhimayy I think progesterone can cause spotting. I know it must be scary and you'd rather you weren't but as long as it's not heavy and painful all should be well. 

I've been trying to resist asking my friend for myou doppler back but I'm getting so tempted now. I worry I'll struggle though because I'm quite overweight right now so I'm guessing would be impossible to find so early on. I'm definitely booking a private scan for next week though x


----------



## SweetV

PrincessTaz - it's the worst and definitely preparing us for the newborn phase :sleep:

ttc126 - i will have to check that out. I had to have special suppositories made as they were made with peanut oil and I'm allergic to nuts. 

button05 - that is horrible. At least they come to you. I had to wait in an office for hours every appointment.

hhimayy - I hope the spotting stops soon. I love my doppler


----------



## elliecain

When I had spotting, I was told to put the pessary in rectally.


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies, hope all is well. Hope the spotting stops soon hhimmayy. They prescribed me prometruim today and I've been trying to figure out if it's ok to take while breastfeeding. I asked the pharmacist and she said to ask the pediatrician, but be was already gone for the weekend. Anyone know? It's the oral kind, 200.


----------



## ttc126

Livvy said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well. Hope the spotting stops soon hhimmayy. They prescribed me prometruim today and I've been trying to figure out if it's ok to take while breastfeeding. I asked the pharmacist and she said to ask the pediatrician, but be was already gone for the weekend. Anyone know? It's the oral kind, 200.

That's what I had but instead of orally I used it vaginally. Do you have a nurse hotline you can call?


----------



## ARROW

Hi Ladies , 

Name (just first)? Marya

How old are you? 38

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 8th March going by first day of cycle(on my first doc app. for confirmation) 

What # child is this for you? Number 1, had 1 MC December 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea 

Are you finding out the gender? Yes 

How many months were you TTC? 2 weeks, after the MC we took a break..

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? prenatal supplements


----------



## Livvy

Welcome arrow! Ttc I have no idea.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Arrow welcome to the group and congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Will add you to the list now.

Livvy I'm not sure, you'd think the pharmacist would know though x


----------



## sarah0108

I can't wait to get more energy , I feel like all I do is sleep! I planned to sort loads of things in the house today but instead I fell asleep for two hours :dohh:


----------



## mel102

Hhimayy I really hope your spotting stops it can be worrying to see 

Hi arrow and congratulations 

Sarah I feel the same my house is a mess and I've zero energy to clean :nope: I love your profile picture of your little twins x


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Arrow!! Congrats on your :bfp: 

I feel the same ladies... Zero energy, no motivation & am constantly feeling nauseous &#128513; Plus am tired but come bedtime I can't switch off! I cannot wait till 2nd tri! Just want to feel normal again &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Mel!


And same katestar i don't want to wish the days away but I'd give anything for a bit more energy! First tri is tough!


----------



## ttc126

I went to the emergency room last night after spotting and cramping during the day. They did a scan and although they didn't really let us see the baby had a heartbeat of 150 and was measuring about on dates. Relieved but it's a threatened miscarriage so I'm to stay off my feet and rest a lot to help my body hold on to baby.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry you had such a scare TTC. Take it really easy now, utter rest and plenty of healthy food and drink.


----------



## elliecain

I'll join you all on the exhausted front! DH and his friend went into town earlier, but I chose to stay at home. They left the house and I immediately fell asleep on the sofa! I was completely asleep too, not just napping. I've got away quite lightly so far, just minor cramping and slight nausea if I get hungry.

Can't remember if I updated here after my scan yesterday...? It was 6+3 and the CRL was 6.6mm, which is spot on. I saw the heartbeat and it was over 120bpm, didn't get an exact reading on the rather ancient machine! It was emotional and amazing and I still can't entirely believe I have a little tiny person growing here, with its own heartbeat.

This is a screenshot of the little video I took... I annotated it :) 
https://i68.tinypic.com/nys13l.jpg

I'm quite relieved it was only one, but I feel a bit sad that one of the embies didn't make it. Even more glad I had both transferred back though.


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttc126 sorry you've had such a scare but so glad your scan showed a healthy baby. Just try and rest as much as you possibly can x

elliecain yay, love your scan pic. It's lovely seeing the little heartbeat isn't it. I can understand why you'd be sad about the other embryo, I think know I'd be the same x

I'm with you all with the being constantly tired, all I ever wanna do is sleep. I normally function well of minimal sleep too, but if I don't have at least 9 hours I just can't cope x


----------



## mel102

Ttc126 am glad your little bean is ok make sure and rest up and let your other half look after you 

Yay for your scan Elliecain


----------



## MiBabyHopes

ttc - hope all is well in babyville and the spotting and cramping go away and stay away, it must have been nice to hear the heartbeat tho!

ellie - glad your scan went well! it is amazing to think that we are carrying around these growing little babies, just wait til the kicks and bumps start, then it's like well hello little person in there!

i can commiserate with all the ladies talking about being tired, i'm so there with you all, i get up in the morning after sleeping like 9 hours and it feels like i could just go straight back to bed!


----------



## button05

Yep, tiredness has hit here too! Team that with the start of MS which seems particularly worse at night, and the fact that my daughter is teething and up literally every hour at night at the moment, I'm EXHAUSTED!


----------



## ARROW

TTC you need to take it really slow... and just stay on bedrest its hard but you need to take care of your self and your little one... nothing else maters


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all for the encouragement and support! Love this group &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I really am just resting and not doing anything really. I was surprised the baby is in there ok! Especially since it seems like I have such mild mild morning sickness! With both my boys I was super sick by now. But I guess I shouldn't put too much stock in that since the heartbeat was good. I'm just terrified of something going wrong. It's been so long since I've seen that little heart beat in a baby and I just want to feel like everything is ok since I didn't see one the last few times.


----------



## ARROW

I dont know about you ladies but i have no morning sicknes what so ever had it only 1 time and that was because i could not stand the smell of garlic. The only symtoms i have is a small bump, i want to sleep all day,the peeing is killing me and my mood is all over the place... i cry and lol for crazy things.... :)


----------



## kmpreston

I've spent all of today super on edge. I'm convinced I'm going to see blood every time I go for a wee (which is constant). Not really had cramps, just feeling a bit more "wet" than usual (tmi sorry). Also had a really really upset stomach which I then read can be a sign of ecotopic and I've driven myself insane ever since :nope:

It's strange as I have felt really postive all week but I'm suddenly quite worried :(


----------



## ttc126

kmpreston said:


> I've spent all of today super on edge. I'm convinced I'm going to see blood every time I go for a wee (which is constant). Not really had cramps, just feeling a bit more "wet" than usual (tmi sorry). Also had a really really upset stomach which I then read can be a sign of ecotopic and I've driven myself insane ever since :nope:
> 
> It's strange as I have felt really postive all week but I'm suddenly quite worried :(

I'm sorry to hear you're so worried! I can tell you once a week I have a super upset stomach and diarrhea. And baby is ok for now.

Do you have any one sided pain? Any pain with bowel movements? Any severe cramping? If not, you're probably ok. I also felt super wet and tons of discharge around that time. 

I have had spotting but I don't feel like I have a discharge and wet feeling with it.

I'm sorry I know how hard it is to worry &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mirandaprice

I spent today on edge too, had bd with my husband this morning and how pink cm when I used the restroom right after.

Took a 4 hr nap, and shed a few years, I don't think it's anything but the fear of losing my baby has done my head in.

Glad you saw a heartbeat ttc, I hope it remains strong!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Arrow - no morning sickness for me either but that is the same as last time, some nausea but normally related to intense smells.

kmpreston - i think the wet feeling is just increase cm cuz that is what i've been feeling too. hopefully the upset stomach is just some morning sickness and nothing else.

mirandaprice - pink cm after bding can be normal cuz down there is super sensitive and can bleed slightly due to friction, i know that this may not help and you will still worry but you can always call your ob and ask.


----------



## ttc126

mirandaprice said:


> I spent today on edge too, had bd with my husband this morning and how pink cm when I used the restroom right after.
> 
> Took a 4 hr nap, and shed a few years, I don't think it's anything but the fear of losing my baby has done my head in.
> 
> Glad you saw a heartbeat ttc, I hope it remains strong!

Oh big hugs to you. I completely sympathize with feeling like your head in done in. :hug:

The good thing is you have a reason for the spotting? Perhaps your cervix is a bit irritated?


----------



## kmpreston

ttc126 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> I've spent all of today super on edge. I'm convinced I'm going to see blood every time I go for a wee (which is constant). Not really had cramps, just feeling a bit more "wet" than usual (tmi sorry). Also had a really really upset stomach which I then read can be a sign of ecotopic and I've driven myself insane ever since :nope:
> 
> It's strange as I have felt really postive all week but I'm suddenly quite worried :(
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're so worried! I can tell you once a week I have a super upset stomach and diarrhea. And baby is ok for now.
> 
> Do you have any one sided pain? Any pain with bowel movements? Any severe cramping? If not, you're probably ok. I also felt super wet and tons of discharge around that time.
> 
> I have had spotting but I don't feel like I have a discharge and wet feeling with it.
> 
> I'm sorry I know how hard it is to worry &#10084;&#65039;Click to expand...

I've had stomach ache that's moved from one side to the other over the course of the last two days but it seems to be in the run up to BM or having a wee. I think any pain that I have had has been higher up. 

Feeling a bit better and a bit more positive today


----------



## katestar53

button05 said:


> Yep, tiredness has hit here too! Team that with the start of MS which seems particularly worse at night, and the fact that my daughter is teething and up literally every hour at night at the moment, I'm EXHAUSTED!

Button, I thought I recognised your name... We were in the Marchmallows 2015 thread together! Crazy hey?!? X


----------



## katestar53

ttc126 said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement and support! Love this group &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I really am just resting and not doing anything really. I was surprised the baby is in there ok! Especially since it seems like I have such mild mild morning sickness! With both my boys I was super sick by now. But I guess I shouldn't put too much stock in that since the heartbeat was good. I'm just terrified of something going wrong. It's been so long since I've seen that little heart beat in a baby and I just want to feel like everything is ok since I didn't see one the last few times.

Sorry to hear about the spotting but yay for a heartbeat &#10084;&#65039; Put your feet up as much as you can X


----------



## button05

katestar53 said:


> button05 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, tiredness has hit here too! Team that with the start of MS which seems particularly worse at night, and the fact that my daughter is teething and up literally every hour at night at the moment, I'm EXHAUSTED!
> 
> Button, I thought I recognised your name... We were in the Marchmallows 2015 thread together! Crazy hey?!? XClick to expand...

Ah, how cool!! What date was your youngest born in March? My LO was the 16th but her due date was the 21st, and my due date with this one is the 22nd!


----------



## katestar53

button05 said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button05 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, tiredness has hit here too! Team that with the start of MS which seems particularly worse at night, and the fact that my daughter is teething and up literally every hour at night at the moment, I'm EXHAUSTED!
> 
> Button, I thought I recognised your name... We were in the Marchmallows 2015 thread together! Crazy hey?!? XClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, how cool!! What date was your youngest born in March? My LO was the 16th but her due date was the 21st, and my due date with this one is the 22nd!Click to expand...

My youngest was born on the 11th but his due date was the 16th. This one is due 18th :) I just hope I'm not in hospital for his birthday, that will be awful X


----------



## sarah0108

Private scan booked for Wednesday.. Suddenly nervous again!


----------



## katestar53

It's such a stressful time!! I hate the first trimester but then I always find something to worry about in each & every trimester :( I'm sure all will be fine Sarah & you'll see your two beautiful little beans &#128155;&#128155;


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Kate! It's true, first tri is quite stressful I find! X


----------



## SweetV

sorry to everyone that is going through a hard time (emotionally and physically) :hugs:

I'm so exhausted I can barely keep one foot infant of the other :sleep:. No other symptoms really except feeling constantly bloated.


----------



## pb921124

Hi All!!!

I haven't been on in a few weeks. Been struggling with trying to keep one foot in front of the other these days and just haven't really had the energy to even turn on the computer.

Great reading all your updates. I felt like I've haven't been on in 3 months instead of weeks. 

TTC I hope you're resting and so glad to hear you're little bean was just fine and had a strong heartbeat! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats on the twins, Sarah! How amazing! I'm not sure if that was new since the last time I was on; But just in case I didn't say it before. Both pregnancies I hoped I wasn't pregnant with twins (twins run in my husbands family) and then when it came time for my scan I was a little bummed that it wasn't twins... lol I don't try to pretend I make sense anymore. I think secretly I really want them.

It really seems like the first trimester is dragging for me this time around but then again I'm not trying to rush getting to the part when I'm as big as house and even getting my shoes on seems to be a two person task.

Can't wait to check back in and see how everyone is getting along and how all the scans are going!


----------



## elliecain

Being first time pregnant and ltttc, I'm going to buck the trend here and say I'm loving the first tri! It's taken me so long to get here and it's still not quite sunk in that I'm pregnant, so I'm not going to wish away a single day of the magic of my baby developing. 
I'm sure it's a different matter when you've already done this before or if it happened really easily for you, but I'm still blown away whenever I think about what is finally going on inside me!


----------



## button05

Hi all, I've booked an early scan for Mon. Then my midwife has booked me an early scan around 9 weeks, and has also booked in my 12 week scan for when I'll be 12+2 ish. 

Really struggling with the sickness and my LO going through a horrendous sleep regression! She was awake every hour from 8pm and then wide awake from midnight til 3:30am argh!


----------



## kmpreston

button05 said:


> Hi all, I've booked an early scan for Mon. Then my midwife has booked me an early scan around 9 weeks, and has also booked in my 12 week scan for when I'll be 12+2 ish.
> 
> Really struggling with the sickness and my LO going through a horrendous sleep regression! She was awake every hour from 8pm and then wide awake from midnight til 3:30am argh!

I have an early scan on Monday too at some private place "show your bump". Hoping all is well


----------



## hhimayy

Scan went well today. Baby's heartrate was 186. Go back in a few weeks for another checkup but no more scans until 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2016-08-02 11.32.55.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies. How is everyone. Some lovely scan pics on here.
Congrats to those who have had them and seen their little bundle(s)

Afm I'm currently 6wk 2 days and have my first app with midwife next week (they say I'm 7wk now even though I know when I ov'd). I won't be having my scan until early sept which feels forever away. 
Finding the wait tough. It's hard not knowing if everything is ok. As for symptoms, I am super exhausted and finding it so hard entertaining my 2.5 year old. She's not one for playing alone and I feel guilty that I just don't have the energy to take her out. Not great timing having first tri during her hols from nursery!
I'm having nausea and food aversions which is accompanied by crazy hunger. Problem is that after I eat (even if I enjoyed it), I feel sick a while after. 
I looked into having an early private scan but the ones local to me cost £100 and it's just too much since I am planning on having the harmony test after my 12 week scan if all is ok with baby.


----------



## button05

Kmpreston- an early scan will give you a lot of reassurance I'm sure.

Hhimayy- great scan piccie! Glad all is well.

Oxygen- I feel you on the waiting, and trying to entertain a toddler! Lucky for me my OH and I both work in education (HE/FE) so we're both off for summer. I don't know how I'd cope with my LO on my own. My private scan is £45 (I'm NW) so not too bad really.


----------



## ttc126

So I just have zero morning sickness. It's really doing my head in at the moment. With my healthy boys I had very bad sickness. With my losses had nothing. So it's very frightening. Instead of feeling glad I'm not hanging over the toilet all day, I worry that my munchkins heart has stopped. :cry: This morning I woke up to my breast soreness gone. I just am so concerned and worried. 
Scan tomorrow at 8am.


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies. How is everyone. Some lovely scan pics on here.
> Congrats to those who have had them and seen their little bundle(s)
> 
> Afm I'm currently 6wk 2 days and have my first app with midwife next week (they say I'm 7wk now even though I know when I ov'd). I won't be having my scan until early sept which feels forever away.
> Finding the wait tough. It's hard not knowing if everything is ok. As for symptoms, I am super exhausted and finding it so hard entertaining my 2.5 year old. She's not one for playing alone and I feel guilty that I just don't have the energy to take her out. Not great timing having first tri during her hols from nursery!
> I'm having nausea and food aversions which is accompanied by crazy hunger. Problem is that after I eat (even if I enjoyed it), I feel sick a while after.
> I looked into having an early private scan but the ones local to me cost £100 and it's just too much since I am planning on having the harmony test after my 12 week scan if all is ok with baby.

I see you're in Lancashire (me too) have you looked at show your bump in Wigan - it is £40


----------



## katestar53

elliecain said:


> Being first time pregnant and ltttc, I'm going to buck the trend here and say I'm loving the first tri! It's taken me so long to get here and it's still not quite sunk in that I'm pregnant, so I'm not going to wish away a single day of the magic of my baby developing.
> I'm sure it's a different matter when you've already done this before or if it happened really easily for you, but I'm still blown away whenever I think about what is finally going on inside me!

And so your should be sweetie, what a journey you have had :hug: 

Pregnancy is such a magical thing & having suffered from five losses I'm totally with you :) I think it's because I've got two wild boys 3 & under that run me ragged! But it's all worth it, that first moment you see your baby... Nothing beats it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## katestar53

hhimayy said:


> Scan went well today. Baby's heartrate was 186. Go back in a few weeks for another checkup but no more scans until 20 weeks.

Yay, so pleased all is well, gorgeous scan! X


----------



## katestar53

ttc126 said:


> So I just have zero morning sickness. It's really doing my head in at the moment. With my healthy boys I had very bad sickness. With my losses had nothing. So it's very frightening. Instead of feeling glad I'm not hanging over the toilet all day, I worry that my munchkins heart has stopped. :cry: This morning I woke up to my breast soreness gone. I just am so concerned and worried.
> Scan tomorrow at 8am.

Ttc, sending you big hugs! My symptoms come & go all the time & it's super stressful &#128513; Thinking of you tomorrow for your scan X


----------



## katestar53

AFM... Pjs are on & pizza ordered! Anyone find they are just craving junk? I'm usually quite a healthy eater but I just want bad food! Still feeling horrendously sick & exhausted & am really struggling keeping the two boys entertained. I tried to have a nap on the sofa today but the boys decided to start jumping on me! Oh well, I'll try & have an early night tonight :) 

Anybody tried their Doppler yet? I've tried the last few nights & no luck yet! I know it's far to early but here's hoping X


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. Haven't checked in here in a while. I've been trying to make the time pass faster by staying offline. Its not working so well. Time is crawling. Had my first ultrasound this morning and was bumped from 7 weeks back to 6 weeks 3 days (which was completely expected as I knew when I ov'd because I had ultrasound monitoring) saw a baby with a heart beat of 124. 

So if my date on the front page could get moved from March 21 to March 25 :)


----------



## sarah0108

katestar53 said:


> AFM... Pjs are on & pizza ordered! Anyone find they are just craving junk? I'm usually quite a healthy eater but I just want bad food! Still feeling horrendously sick & exhausted & am really struggling keeping the two boys entertained. I tried to have a nap on the sofa today but the boys decided to start jumping on me! Oh well, I'll try & have an early night tonight :)
> 
> Anybody tried their Doppler yet? I've tried the last few nights & no luck yet! I know it's far to early but here's hoping X

Me!! It is driving me mad. I usually love healthy foods and drink loads of water but currently all I want is sugary drink and crap like crisps and things :dohh:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Kmpreston: I'm in burnley and don't drive so it's a bit far to travel feeling as I do. Can't believe the difference in price though.

Ttc: I am really hoping your scan goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Oxygen7880

And yes ladies I am craving bad foods too. Half of it is the ease of getting a takeaway and not having to cook but I was the same with my first preg. I remember feeling guilty that I was eating such rubbish at a time when I was meant to be eating well. In the end I just go with if I fancy it then I eat it. My aversions and cravings change every day anyway.


----------



## sarah0108

I seem to be feeling less tired the last few days, which i am enjoying. But also slight worry that the symptom is disappearing! 
Ive only carried singletons and had very easy pregnancies ( luckily!) and no MS or extreme tiredness, so im new to all this stuff! lol


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Kmpreston: I'm in burnley and don't drive so it's a bit far to travel feeling as I do. Can't believe the difference in price though.
> 
> Ttc: I am really hoping your scan goes well tomorrow.

Ahh very near to me then. That's a shame cause it is a stupidly large difference in price. I'll have a chat with my friend and see where else she went for her private scans - one might be closer to here


----------



## mel102

Hiimayy lovely scan picture am glad it went well 

Ttc I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

Katestar I got rid of my Doppler after dd was born and so glad I did as I know I would be checking for baby's heartbeat all the time and be worrying when I can't get it. When do they say you should hear the heartbeat is it something like 12 weeks if I remember right?


----------



## ttc126

katestar53 said:


> AFM... Pjs are on & pizza ordered! Anyone find they are just craving junk? I'm usually quite a healthy eater but I just want bad food! Still feeling horrendously sick & exhausted & am really struggling keeping the two boys entertained. I tried to have a nap on the sofa today but the boys decided to start jumping on me! Oh well, I'll try & have an early night tonight :)
> 
> Anybody tried their Doppler yet? I've tried the last few nights & no luck yet! I know it's far to early but here's hoping X

Pjs and pizza sounds amazing &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ttc126

sarah0108 said:


> I seem to be feeling less tired the last few days, which i am enjoying. But also slight worry that the symptom is disappearing!
> Ive only carried singletons and had very easy pregnancies ( luckily!) and no MS or extreme tiredness, so im new to all this stuff! lol

When is your next scan Sarah?


----------



## sarah0108

It's today at 5pm TTC xxx


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> It's today at 5pm TTC xxx

Aww yay that's exciting and nice that they are monitoring you so closely


----------



## kmpreston

Afm my morning sickness has ramped it up a notch this week and I seem to spend until lunch time nauseous. At least it is contained to mornings atm and I'm taking its existence as a good sign


----------



## ttc126

3 hours till my scan. So nervous I can't sleep.


----------



## salamander91

Good luck for your scans Sarah and TTC! Mines tomorrow afternoon. I really hope we see baby and hb this time!


----------



## katestar53

Good luck ttc & Sarah for your scans Xxxx


----------



## SweetV

I seem to want all the junk too but it stems from being so exhausted I don't want to do anything especially cook. 
Good luck for the scans today!


----------



## mirandaprice

I swear I'll catch up with everyone soon, I've been reading all the new posts but can never remember who and what to respond to.

Those that are having scans, I hope they go well!

Those that are worrying about symptoms, I hope it's nothing to worry about.

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM- yesterday and today I've been feeling pretty nauseous when I wake up and into the afternoon. I had my first dr appt yesterday, he confirmed pregnancy and I have a scan set for next week on the 10th. I lied about my dates to get the early scan, this pregnancy has me so anxious. I think it's a lot to do with the pink cm I've had - I had minor bleeding after the exam, but my ob reassured me it was completely normal and everything looked good. 

What I'm most impressed by though is how accurately he guessed how far along I was, even after saying I didn't know my last period. While doing the exam he was pressing down on my uterus to find the height and was like "if I had to guess I'd say your about 7 weeks" - it just amazes me how accurate he was. I made a joke about how wed see how close his guess was after the scan, but wow


----------



## ARROW

Good luck on the scans ladies :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ARROW

Oh junk food is a must have the past 2 weeks now... i was :sad2::sad2: because the pizza guy was late! :pizza::rofl: well today i can officially say i joined the morning sicknes group... my luck has run out.... :wacko: :sick: i was hopping not to have any till end of next week since i will be :plane: on a plain for 16hours


----------



## sarah0108

Evening ladies! Hope you are all well :)

Scan was fine thank you for all that asked! Two heartbeats seen and both measuring the exact same and at 8w4days :cloud9:

Will update with pictures later x


----------



## katestar53

Great news Sarah! X


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> Evening ladies! Hope you are all well :)
> 
> Scan was fine thank you for all that asked! Two heartbeats seen and both measuring the exact same and at 8w4days :cloud9:
> 
> Will update with pictures later x[/QUOTE
> 
> That's great! So you're further than you thought?? What's your new due date?


----------



## mirandaprice

Great news Sarah!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks everyone! To be honest I'm not sure of my dates anyway as when I had the first scan showing empty sacs I thought I should be 6 weeks but she said 5 then at my scan with their heartbeats just over a week later she said dead on 6 weeks and now this one says 8+4 so I've never really been sure haha!

This was a private scan they're not given me an exact due date yet but I'm seeing the midwife Tuesday to be booked for my 12 week scan so hopefully they'll give me a more accurate date! X


----------



## elliecain

Great news Sarah! My fertility nurse told me not to worry too much about due dates yet. I'm just going to go by 14 days before egg collection. Actual babies are so rarely born on their due dates that a week or so makes little difference in the long run.


----------



## Livvy

Yay Sarah, so glad to hear that!! Mine is tomorrow. Nervous!! Especially cuz hubs won't be there.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so happy to hear that sarah! :happydance:


----------



## mel102

Glad your scan went well Sarah :happydance:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow livvy

Ttc126 how did your scan go today??


----------



## SweetV

sarah that's lovely news!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls and good luck livvy! X


----------



## salamander91

Lovely news Sarah!

Good luck livvy! My scans this afternoon :)


----------



## katestar53

Good luck Salamander & Livvy for your scans today :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Good luck too salamander x


----------



## Livvy

Good luck salamander, can't wait to see a pic of your bean :)

6 hours to go. Wish it could be done already..


----------



## Livvy

In the waiting room!! Eek


----------



## ttc126

Bad news for me. Baby measured nearly a week behind and heartbeat was 73bpm down from 150 at 6+3.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no ttc, big big :hugs:


----------



## ARROW

Positive thinking ttc you never know... it might turn out to be nothing... u still need to take care of your self and that baby did they tell you to do an other scan soon or something ?? :hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## sarah0108

Hugs TTC, what have they said xxx


----------



## salamander91

Hugs TTC!

My scan went well measuring about a week behind as expected so due date now March 19th but we saw bean and hb! 

https://i68.tinypic.com/e6w3vd.jpg


----------



## mel102

Ttc126 I am so sorry :hugs: what happens next will they scan you again x


----------



## mel102

Salamander am glad your scan went well 

I got my date for my first scan it's not to the 22nd and my sickness and sore breasts have gone so am really worried and not sure I can wait so long


----------



## ttc126

They've told me there's no hope since the heartbeat was good and now it's way too low. I get it. I don't feel right about it. I'm waiting to see my OB for next steps.


----------



## mel102

Am so sorry ttc:hugs:


----------



## Livvy

I'm really sorry ttc :hugs: nothing we say can make it better. Take care of yourself. 

My scan went well, new due date is March 21st if you could update it taz at some point :flower: I thought I was 7+1 and they put me as 7+2 so that's cool it was that close. Heartbeat of 141 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Livvy

Oh and congrats salamander!


----------



## ttc126

Rescan showed heartbeat is now 38bpm.


----------



## ARROW

So sorry ttc try to take care of your self and take your time to feel better :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you. I wish you all the best moving forward.


----------



## katestar53

Ttc, I am so so sorry... Sending big hugs, take care of yourself X


----------



## katestar53

Livvy & Salamander, pleased your scans went well X


----------



## ARROW

Salamander thats one nice scan you have there... :thumbup::thumbup::happydance: 

I am with you in the waiting Mel mine is on the 19th. Because they are on holidays :coffee: and i will not hear a heartbeat till then... its a long long time to wait...:-=:-k


----------



## sarah0108

Massive hugs TTC xxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats livvy and salamander!

Again, big big :hugs: ttc


----------



## mel102

It seems so long away arrow I just want to no everything is ok I said I wasn't using a Doppler this time but have just been searching on Amazon for one as I am so nervous


----------



## salamander91

So sorry TTC :( xx

Great scan livvy congrats!


----------



## Livvy

I'm so sorry ttc. Heartbroken for you.


----------



## SweetV

ttc - I'm so, so sorry. Take care of yourself.

Livvy & Salamander - congrats on the scans

mel - I love my doppler but I haven't used it this pregnancy yet. 

Arrow - I hope the 19th comes quickly!


----------



## SweetV

so after remembering how much I love my doppler I brought it out and found baby within a few minutes. Not enough for the display to read but that reassuring horse gallop that I do so love to listen to :cloud9:. After multiple mmc it is such a relief to be able to put anxiety aside when it comes after me.


----------



## katestar53

I've tried my Doppler a few time but nothing yet &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; Its really making me anxious, I'm going to give it another good go tonight X


----------



## mel102

That is fantastic sweetv I just ordered a new one can't wait to it arrives I hope I can find baby early


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'll have a good catch up on here tonight, I've had a really crap week and have a lot going on personally which is causing so much stress.

I've been trying to heartbeat on doppler for 3 days and nothing at all so far, also all my symptoms have vanished over night since Monday and today I've had spotting. This is exactly what happneded with my missed miscarriage last time so I'm so scared. I've been trying to get in touch with the community midwife team but they haven't returned any of my calls.


----------



## mel102

Princesstaz try not to stress to much hopefully everything is ok with your little bean :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I've got an appointment booked for Monday morning at epu but I just feel it that something isn't right. I've always had the feeling with my past losses and I've always been right so I've learnt to trust my instincts. I don't think I can another loss :cry:


----------



## kmpreston

PrincessTaz said:


> I've got an appointment booked for Monday morning at epu but I just feel it that something isn't right. I've always had the feeling with my past losses and I've always been right so I've learnt to trust my instincts. I don't think I can another loss :cry:


I'm so sorry you have to wait until Monday. That seems so unfair to make you wait so long. I hope over the weekend your symptoms come back and everything is ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## katestar53

Taz... Sending you big big hugs, I'm so sorry you have to wait so long, I've got everything crossed that it's all ok &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope all is okay Taz, big :hugs: Monday seems forever away, but it's already Friday...hope the weekend goes by quick


----------



## SweetV

PrincessTaz - hopefully it is everything else going on that is giving you a bad feeling and Monday brings good news. Even in my rainbow pregnancy I felt the worst and everything was ok. I really hope the time passes quickly for you.


----------



## salamander91

Hope everything's OK taz! Bug hugs xxx


----------



## mel102

This morning when I wiped I had blood on the tissue I was so worried with my loss of symptoms etc I went into hospital and they scanned me and evrything is fine the doctor said that spotting is common so I really hope this is the case for you princess it's not fair you have to worry all weekend x


----------



## katestar53

mel102 said:


> This morning when I wiped I had blood on the tissue I was so worried with my loss of symptoms etc I went into hospital and they scanned me and evrything is fine the doctor said that spotting is common so I really hope this is the case for you princess it's not fair you have to worry all weekend x

Glad all is ok Mel X


----------



## button05

Thinking of you Taz. First tri is such a worrying time, especially after loss. Big hugs.

Has anyone got anything planned for over the weekend? We haven't; feeling guilty that I can't spend much time with LO because I'm feeling rubbish, but hopefully it won't be for too long.


----------



## hhimayy

Taz so sorry you have to go through this. Monday cannot come soon enough. I have been spotting for almost 2 weeks now and my scan last week was good even when I thought I was doomed.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Tazz I really hope the weekend goes fast and that everything is ok for you.

Afm, I'm feeling pretty awful. Never felt this exhausted in my life. Struggling do anything beyond the very basics and I feel guilty that it's the summer (yeah right!) hols and I'm not doing anything with my lg. Shes spent most of the week at my sisters playing with her cousins. I'm feeling nauseous all day too but my body also wants food all the time too. It's crazy. Struggling to take enough fluids, the only thing that goes down well is flat coke, which is something I don't really drink. I know it has caffeine though so can't drink it too much. Seems to help with the nausea though.


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Tazz I really hope the weekend goes fast and that everything is ok for you.
> 
> Afm, I'm feeling pretty awful. Never felt this exhausted in my life. Struggling do anything beyond the very basics and I feel guilty that it's the summer (yeah right!) hols and I'm not doing anything with my lg. Shes spent most of the week at my sisters playing with her cousins. I'm feeling nauseous all day too but my body also wants food all the time too. It's crazy. Struggling to take enough fluids, the only thing that goes down well is flat coke, which is something I don't really drink. I know it has caffeine though so can't drink it too much. Seems to help with the nausea though.

I've found Coke helps with my nausea too so I e got the caffeine free Diet Coke on the go at the moment. And I feel you with the tiredness. I've got a to do list as long as my arm to get done before I go on holiday on Wednesday and I'm barely chipping away at it!


----------



## salamander91

button05 said:


> Thinking of you Taz. First tri is such a worrying time, especially after loss. Big hugs.
> 
> Has anyone got anything planned for over the weekend? We haven't; feeling guilty that I can't spend much time with LO because I'm feeling rubbish, but hopefully it won't be for too long.

We spend our weekend at MIL's. The whole family does so Flynn has his cousins to play with and theres lots of adults to help out if I need it. Especially helpful on weekends like this where hubby's working!


----------



## ARROW

Taz srry to hear you have to wait so long to find out whats going on...the wait takes long when you cant stop thinking about it... just relax and try to have possitive thinking ...


----------



## MiBabyHopes

ok there is too much bleeding and spotting going on with this thread and i demand all of you just stop it right now!!! :haha: but no, really all the ladies who are dealing with that i hope it stops for you soon and all is good in the babyhood! 

speaking of there hasn't been an update on cleckner's spotting. hope all is well with you too!

nothing much happening here, some slight nausea but not too bad, just sitting and waiting for the 11th to come along and hopefully see the lo and a hb on the doppler at the drs. (no i don't have one of my own and would probably be horrible at it)


----------



## hhimayy

Cant find baby on doppler:( just got a sonoline yesterday and tried then and today. I have everything against me though tilted uterus and chubby. 

Been having chest pains for a few days now too so I'll have to make a call into my GP or OB on monday.


----------



## sarah0108

Odd question but has anyone else got leaky boobs yet?!


----------



## ttc126

Just wanted to update you all... I had a d&c today after some severe pain and an ultrasound showing my wee one passed on. Thank you all for the support and kindness! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I am rooting for all of you and will be hoping and praying all goes well with your March Munchkins &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## button05

So sorry TTC, take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## katestar53

Big hugs Ttc, hope you can managed to move forward & try again soon. Take the time to heal &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## salamander91

So sorry TTC! Hugs xxx


----------



## ARROW

Ttc sorry you have to pass this again...take your time to heal and feel better:hugs:


----------



## ARROW

Sarah not yet boobs still hurt like crazy but no leaking of any kind.... :holly:

But i can say that night insomnia is still going strong for the past 3 days... and i will not get started on the scary dreams i am having... :sleep::argh:
So scary every time i use the wc i look to see if there is blood.. i got paranoid that somethings is wrong....](*,):confused::-k


----------



## mel102

Am so sorry your going through this ttc we are all here for you xx


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm so sorry ttc.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ttc126 I'm so sorry, it's not fair we have to suffer these losses. I'll be thinking of you, we're here if you need to talk or vent xx


----------



## kmpreston

PrincessTaz said:


> Ttc126 I'm so sorry, it's not fair we have to suffer these losses. I'll be thinking of you, we're here if you need to talk or vent xx

How are you getting on Taz?


----------



## mel102

Good luck for tomorrow princesstaz x


----------



## katestar53

Thinking of you tomorrow Taz &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livvy

Again, so sorry ttc. 

Sarah I've been breastfeeding all along so I'm not much help! ;)


----------



## button05

Nervous for my scan. Got to wait until 2:15pm argh.


----------



## mel102

Good luck button x


----------



## kmpreston

button05 said:


> Nervous for my scan. Got to wait until 2:15pm argh.

Mines at 2.30. Also super nervous. Not sure when I should start filling my bladder either!


----------



## katestar53

Good luck Button & Kmpreston &#128536;


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sheesh, I haven't been keeping up on this thread, and boy has a lot happened! It's amazing the number of ladies we have on this thread now!

*ttc:* I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this loss, and I hope you'll be back with another sticky BFP soon!

Last week I went in for my first doctor's appointment (where I got registered in the hospital and in the midwife system, etc, and got given a lot of information about what to expect through the pregnancy). Today I went in and had my first scan. Everything was perfect! I measured ahead 2 days ahead at 6w5d which bumps my due date up to March 29th. Baby was sitting there snugly, with a healthy heartbeat just thumping away. :cloud9:

I got registered for my nuchal scan at 12w5d. I'm already looking forward to seeing baby again.  It was so cool to see bubs there, with heartbeat, and could even see the umbilical cord going out from bubs' little tummy.

I was so nervous before this scan, as I have read just so many things on here about MC and in particular MMC (I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, so no reason to suspect MC, but you hear all these stories where bubs didn't ever get a heartbeat, or passed away, and it's just terrifying!) DH was so unconcerned; he was convinced everything would be totally fine, and he was right. Maybe I should just listen to him more often :haha:

Good luck with your scan Taz, and I'll def be checking in this thread more often now that I know everything's OK and I dare to get excited :thumbup: (of course I know we're not out of the woods yet, but something very reassuring about seeing bubs and a heartbeat).


----------



## salamander91

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today xx


----------



## button05

All fine at my scan &#128512; Put me at 7+3 which is what I expected, so EDD is 24th March &#128512; xx


----------



## katestar53

Brilliant news Button! X


----------



## kmpreston

All good at mine too but put me back to 6weeks5 days which i also expected as I thought I ovulated day 16 not 14. So new EDD is 29th March
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hhimayy

Great scans everyone! 

So doc is making me buy a more supportive sports bra for my chest pain. I do not know if I feel like that will help but worth a try. My pain comes on mostly after eating which makes me feel like it's not a muscle/breast issue but if it is that's a lot better than heart or gallbladder issues.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mrs. Tigger so glad your first appointment and scan went well, it's amazing seeing those little heartbeats. It can be worrying and miscarriage does seem more on here but it's only because on places like this people feel safer to talk or may not open up in real life. Plus a lot of ladies here find these forums after a loss. It is scary x



Button so glad your scan went well :) x

Kmpreston yay glad your scan went well too :) x


Hhimayy I guess it's worth a try and they'll come in handy as boobs do get more heavy and sore x

My scan was also great, baby was so cute waving his little hand around. I was so convinced it was bad news, so much I didn't let my OH come woth me. I feel so bad now I pushed him away and then he missed seeing baby again. I really thought we'd lost baby though. Now also they cancelled my original dating scan next week as they could date me today so he won't even get that. Think I'm going to book a private scan to make it up to him. Baby is measuring bigger at 10+4 but I sure I didn't ovulate until later than that. 



*Also as I missed quite a bit on here last week so could anyone new please check I've added them to the first page, don't want anyone missed out *


----------



## button05

Fantastic news princess Taz!! So happy for you &#128512;


----------



## ARROW

Well ms :sick::sick:had hit really bad and i was so happy that i did not have nausea till now... bad thing is tomorrow i will be flying long haul 16hr. :dohh: i wish i really wish :dust: that i will make the flight with no problems... and stop the ms till i get there...:wacko: 

Its so nice to see the scans .... all bad things fly out the window and u think possitive...


----------



## SweetV

That's amazing that everybody had great scans! 

Afm - I'm on vacation and really feeling the fatigue and gross and bloated. Home on Wednesday and will get properly caught up.


----------



## kmpreston

Morning sickness started properly this morning rather than just feeling nauseous I was properly sick :( hope it sticks to just the morning and just the once and doesn't start being all day every day!


----------



## sarah0108

Hey everyone hope all is well. Had my first MW appointment today, should get my 12 week scan date through in the next 2 weeks. Everything is ok, minus getting awful headaches lately.

How's things with everyone?

Also that's great news taz!!!


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well. Had my first MW appointment today, should get my 12 week scan date through in the next 2 weeks. Everything is ok, minus getting awful headaches lately.
> 
> How's things with everyone?
> 
> Also that's great news taz!!!

Go to boots and buy the 4head rub - that thing is a life saver

I've got my booking in appointment through for 30th August and they will book my 12 weeks scan then :)


----------



## sarah0108

Never tried that before actually! I'll give it a try :) thank you! Paracetamol are barely touching it X


----------



## kmpreston

sarah0108 said:


> Never tried that before actually! I'll give it a try :) thank you! Paracetamol are barely touching it X

Honestly it's the most amazing thing I've ever found, gets rid of my migraines within an hour and safe in pregnancy. You just rub it onto any bit of your head that hurts (though I recommend avoiding along your cheekbone/eye socket unless you can have your eye closed for a fair while - the vapour doesn't half sting the eyes!)


----------



## hhimayy

Taz such a great pic of your little one! Are you still trying your doppler? I think I might try again today but still haven't found it. 


So I'm convince my chest pain is not just my boobs growing. I cut out all fat from my breakfast this morning with no pain. Had a hot chocolate and the pain returned slightly. Very very low fat for lunch and no pain so far. Guess I am just going to stay away from as much fat as possible til my next appointment and hopefully doc will have some answers. I read that progesterone can increase gallbladder issues so I really hoping it is just that.

I feel like i am turning into a hypochondriac but I'm truly having the pain.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hhimayy I've put that doppler away and it isn't coming back out for at least another 6 weeks lol. We here baby was is exactly where I'd been trying and nothing at all. I don't want to worry myself again x


----------



## hhimayy

Yeah I tried yesterday and nothing so I'm going to stop. 

I also stopped my progesterone as I'm nearing 11 weeks and the placenta should have taken over or will soon and I have a feeling it is contributing to my chest pains. 

I can't ever seem to get enough sleep. The struggle was real getting up for work this morning.


----------



## hhimayy

Told myself after my next ultrasound as long as everything looks good we will start prepping for baby. 

That means only 12 days and I think I'll start getting super excited. Gotta prep cloth diapers, finish the basement so we can turn husband's office into baby room. Decide on carseats, do we get all in one's or infant carriers. Splurge on a new carrier, wanting to try ring slings. So much more.

Luckily I asked for gender neutral things with my daughter so we already have pack n play and swing.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies.
Taz: great news that baby is doing well.

I'm still feeling rubbish. I feel nauseous most of the day but haven't actually been sick. I get like 10 seconds when I wake up in a morning and then the nausea makes itself known. I'm soooo hungry though, like all day. The foods I can tolerate changes daily but my stomach feels empty so quickly after eating. I'm going to put on so much weight at this rate :dohh:

Midwife tomorrow for booking app.


----------



## mirandaprice

Measuring 7 wks 6 days, saw a heartbeat. My sweet little jellybean :cloud9:

I'm being referred to a specialist for high blood pressure, my bp has been higher then they'd like to see last week and this week and I had pregnancy related hypertension with my son, so they want to be cautious


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Taz - so happy to hear all is going well for you and the pic is lovely! :happydance::hugs:

hhimayy - if the low to no fat diet is helping why not give it a try and see what the dr thinks next visit. glad to hear you have found some relief! :thumbup:

oxygen - that stinks! :nope: i know that some ladies feel nauseous because their tummies are empty, so maybe try eating small amounts of whatever food you can keep down very often throughout the day, it may help with nausea and feeling hungry. when i had gd with my ds that is what i had to do to control it, thankfully it was diet controlled and no insulin was needed!

miranda - glad to hear you lo is doing well and hopefully their cautiousness is unneeded but still better safe than sorry, you definitely don't want preeclampsia (however you spell it)

afm - my first ob appointment is tom so looking forward to that and hoping she uses the doppler and all goes well. i so want to hear a heartbeat and see my growing lo tom. a little nervous as this is about the same time week wise that we had our mc the first time i was pg but trying not to think about it.


----------



## TattyHead

Hhimayy, it sounds like you could have acid reflux..low fat diet normally helps, you can get some serious chest pain with it :hugs: might be worth a doctor's visit to see if you need some tablets to stop it. 

These babies have a lot to answer for...!! :haha:


----------



## SweetV

MiBabyHopes - good luck today!

mirandaprice - I hope your blood pressure stays under control!

Oxygen7880 - I'm going to put on weight too but I always feel so full and bloated yet still hungry!!

hhimayy - I agree the low fat diet sounds like a good idea if it's helping


----------



## katestar53

I've just been catching up as haven't been on for a few days as I've been feeling really exhausted &#128549; 

Congrats to all the ladies that have had scans, am loving all the scan pictures! Taz, your little bean is starting to look like a little baby :) I'm so excited for my 12 week in 2.5 weeks, it can't come soon enough &#128513; 

Still can't find the HB in my sonoline B doppler & it's causing me far too much anxiety! I've decided to put it away for now... I think I was around 10 weeks when I found it with my last pregnancy so I'm going to try again in a week or so...


----------



## hhimayy

Went into the doctor yesterday to discuss stopping progesterone. She did a quick ultrasound when she couldn't hear baby on doppler. Baby's heartrate was 184bpm. Ultrasound was super fuzzy though (I think she used their older machine). I couldn't even make out the shape of baby. 

Had the harmony test drawn tho. Should now in 1 week if there's any chromosomal abnormalities and if baby is a boy or girl :)


----------



## SweetV

katestar53 - It's not easy to find it at this stage. I have the sonoline B as well and it won't show up on the display.

hhimayy - that's great!


----------



## katestar53

hhimayy said:


> Went into the doctor yesterday to discuss stopping progesterone. She did a quick ultrasound when she couldn't hear baby on doppler. Baby's heartrate was 184bpm. Ultrasound was super fuzzy though (I think she used their older machine). I couldn't even make out the shape of baby.
> 
> Had the harmony test drawn tho. Should now in 1 week if there's any chromosomal abnormalities and if baby is a boy or girl :)

Greats news! X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kmpreston hope your booking in appointment went well and you got your got your scan date x


Oxygen7880 sorry you're feeling so rubbish, hope it eases soon. I was the up till about 9 weeks, constantly nauseous but hungry all the time. It's eased off now and now I tend to be hungry up until lunch time and then I feel really full and bloated for the rest of the day. Hope your booking in appointment went well x 

Mirandaprice aww so glad your scan went well O:)
I do hope your BP goes down though and it's nothing serious x

MiBabyHopes how did you first ob appointment go? I really hope you get to have a scan and see your little baba or at least hear the heartbeat. I can understand the nerves, I hope your appointment helps ease the worry x

Katestar53 the exhaustion is so hard to deal with, hope you've been feeling better. Not long at all until your scan, really hope time goes fast for you to see little baby. I've put mine away now and I'm not trying again for a good while, it's too stressful. I was trying exactly where she found baby on the scan and could hear nothing, I have sonolineB too x

Hhimayy great you got to hear baby's heartbeat, they don't let you on scans here. Or at least not in my district. Sucks that the quality was poor though! Can't believe we'll start finding out what these little babies are soon, it's crazy! 

AFM - 11 weeks today :happydance: can't believe I only have 2 more weeks until 2nd trimester. I'm feeling pretty much back to normal now except very occasional nausea, only new symptom I have is insomnia which is a pain. I toss and turn all night and just can't turn off plus having really vivid dreams that wake me. 

I thought I felt like a popping sensation a could of times that could be baby but I'm thinking it was wishful thinking this early. 

*Think I'm going to put a poll up for babys' genders and we'll see if boys or girls are winning as we go along  I know a lot us won't able to vote for a while but I'll do it now anyway*


----------



## katestar53

Taz, I'm the same with crazy dreams... Me & my husband work at the same office & last night I dreamt that he was having an affair with one of the department managers... It was so vivid & real that I woke up so angry! My poor husband got a mouthful from me first thing, lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

katestar53 said:


> Taz, I'm the same with crazy dreams... Me & my husband work at the same office & last night I dreamt that he was having an affair with one of the department managers... It was so vivid & real that I woke up so angry! My poor husband got a mouthful from me first thing, lol

 :haha::haha::haha:

Hahaha so funny! I've had those dreams before and I've been so mad with OH the next day even though it was just a dream x


----------



## Livvy

Last night I dreamed my little sister died. It was terrifying and I was so distraught. 

Pray for me ladies. I'm on a family vacation and a couple days ago someone put my progesterone in the freezer. I have no clue why or who. I don't know how long they were in there but they were frozen when I finally realized. So I called the pharmacist but they never got back to me. I've been taking them still but no idea if they're working, and today I've been cramping a lot. So scared.


----------



## SweetV

PrincessTaz - I can't wait to feel a little more normal and your post gives me hope. Still very tired and so bloated. I love the poll idea. Last pregnancy I found out gender at 17 weeks so only 7 and a bit to go :happy dance:

Also I'm also having CRAZY dreams. Most I don't remember specifics but when I wake in the night I have to give my head a shake. 

Livvy - That's crazy that somebody would do that! Hopefully there are no ill effects and the cramping is just a regular symptom.


----------



## katestar53

Livvy said:


> Last night I dreamed my little sister died. It was terrifying and I was so distraught.
> 
> Pray for me ladies. I'm on a family vacation and a couple days ago someone put my progesterone in the freezer. I have no clue why or who. I don't know how long they were in there but they were frozen when I finally realized. So I called the pharmacist but they never got back to me. I've been taking them still but no idea if they're working, and today I've been cramping a lot. So scared.

I can't believe someone would do that Livvy! Are they tablets? Im sure they are still fine & cramping is normal... I cramp everyday & it's makes me think the little bean is stretching & growing in there &#128512; Try not to worry which I know is easier said than done! X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Livvy of course we'll be thinking of you. Hopefully your progesterone will still be working fine and plus cramps are normal. All the stretching making room for baby x

SweetV I promise you'll be feeling better soon, and then you get massive and fat and feel crap again lol. Not really, after 1st tri with my son I felt great right up until contractions started. 7 weeks is nothing when you think, do exciting. We'd planned on staying team yellow again but I don't know if I can say no again lol x


----------



## mel102

Livvy that is awful could someone of done it my mistake? I once put my purse in the freezer and was looking for it for ages :haha:

Am a bit nervous today got a letter from the hospital to tell me that they have to cancel my scan for the 22nd and want me in this Monday now am worried something might be wrong with the bloods or scan I had last weekend


----------



## Livvy

I'm sure it was an honest mistake but still frustrating!! Thanks ladies. Mel hope everything is fine and you'll just get to see baby sooner!


----------



## katestar53

Mel I'm sure all is fine & it might be that they just had to cancel your original appointment, good luck for Monday &#127808;


----------



## Oxygen7880

Urgh it's Saturday night and I'm in bed already. Feel horrible. Also started to have a real problem brushing my teeth. I literally stand over the sink gagging and retching. My 2 year old just keeps looking at me and asking if I'm alright, bless her. She keeps saying 'mummy poorly' 'mummy tired'. I feel so guilty. Her behaviour has been challenging to but I think she knows I'm not myself and she's unsettled and trying to get my attention by acting up. 

I just want to feel normal again!


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Urgh it's Saturday night and I'm in bed already. Feel horrible. Also started to have a real problem brushing my teeth. I literally stand over the sink gagging and retching. My 2 year old just keeps looking at me and asking if I'm alright, bless her. She keeps saying 'mummy poorly' 'mummy tired'. I feel so guilty. Her behaviour has been challenging to but I think she knows I'm not myself and she's unsettled and trying to get my attention by acting up.
> 
> I just want to feel normal again!

How many weeks are you now? I'm having a similar issue with teeth brushing


----------



## mirandaprice

Livvy - I hope the freezer didn't do any damage to the pills

I've been dealing with a sick toddler all week and I'm absolutely exhausted! Today was such a low point, I just felt like complete crap. 

When are you ladies telling work? I found out I was pregnant the week after I started a new job and I want to be upfront about it, but I'm so nervous about telling my new boss. She's a really nice lady, but I definitely cried Friday over my son being sick and having to leave to take care of him....any tips to help reign in the emotions?


----------



## mel102

I am 10 weeks today :happydance::happydance: my ticker is off I will change it after my scan tomorrow. 

How is everyone today??


----------



## button05

Anyone else feel like crap? All day nausea and sickness here, worried I'm getting hyperemesis again. I have 2 dogs and a toddler as an audience when I throw up lol.


----------



## SweetV

mirandaprice - I accepted a new position at work 3 days before BFP. i told them after a scan at 7 weeks showed a healthy baby. My concern was taking a new position and leaving again shortly after being trained. They were very understanding and I start in 2 weeks. 

mel102 - I'm 10 weeks too! 1/4 way there and double digits!!! :happydance:

button05 - I'm not great and I frequently feel nauseous but I haven't actually thrown up yet. I hope it's not hyperemesis and it settles for you soon.


----------



## mel102

I've felt like crap from the start can't wait for it to pass it's my poor kids I feel for I have no energy to do anything just feel drained


----------



## Livvy

I'm so sorry you all have been feeling poorly. I feel pretty good overall, just very tired, sometimes dizzy and gassy. I get stomach cramps almost every time after eating. 

Finally updated my siggy!


----------



## sarah0108

Yep I've gone back to feeling crappy and tired!


----------



## SweetV

so, so very tired.


----------



## mel102

Eeek my scan is in 5 hours time!! I feel so nervous the times going to go in so slow


----------



## katestar53

mel102 said:


> Eeek my scan is in 5 hours time!! I feel so nervous the times going to go in so slow

Good luck Mel, excited to hear back about you scan &#128512;


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck on your scan mel!! 

So I joined this group and then disappeared like 2 days later. Hubby got a new job and we only had 3 weeks to move across the state. So I've been crazy busy. I still have a ton of unpacking to do but we are all moved and things can start to calm down. Which is good because now we can get on a bette schedule. I get super nauseous if I take too long to eat and we made the mistake of packing our kitchen stuff so basically I've been really sick all week. And now that we're moved I can finally schedule a doctors appointmemt.


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope your scan went well Mel!

I'm beyond exhausted as well ladies, I can't wait to be out of first tri and have my energy pick up a bit!

Wow Mattsgirl, 3 weeks to pack and move seems like a real whirlwind! I get nauseous if I wait too long to eat as well, it sucks because at that point even if you eat you feel ill


----------



## mel102

Welcome back mattsgirl 

Scan went well but the baby was in a awkward position so they want me back in 3 weeks for another scan so they can date me accurately


----------



## Mattsgirl

mirandaprice said:


> Wow Mattsgirl, 3 weeks to pack and move seems like a real whirlwind! I get nauseous if I wait too long to eat as well, it sucks because at that point even if you eat you feel ill

Yea it was hard! So thankful to be done. I have to keep so Sprite or 7up in house. It helps when I get to that point that I'm so nauseous that the thought of food makes me puke. 

Glad your scan went well mel and that you get another one in a couple weeks! Thats exciting!!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome back Mattsgirl & well done with the move &#128077;&#127995;

Gorgeous scan Mel &#10084;&#65039;

I'm the same ladies, am beyond done with first tri! I can't wait to start feeling a little normal again... I'm so tired looking after my little scamps that come 9pm I'm in bed with my book! X


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad your scan went well Mel! Come 3 weeks your little bean will look so much more like a baby then it does already!

I found these ginger capsules at Walmart that help when my nausea is really bad, not sure if they make them overseas, but I'd recommend them to all the us ladies


----------



## Livvy

Beautiful scan Mel! Looks like a baby!! Mine just looked like a peanut :cloud9:

Welcome back mattsgirl, glad the move went relatively smoothly! I've moved a lot so I'm sympathetic.


----------



## Livvy

Made it to 9 weeks! The last couple have gone faster than the first couple, but time still seems to be dragging. 

So y'all are going to think I'm crazy... But I'm around 70-80% sure I felt the baby move this morning. Has anyone else experienced it that early? I know the baby is moving around by 9 weeks but also that it's way early to feel it. Maybe it was just a random muscle spasm!


----------



## hhimayy

I thought I felt summersalts the other night while I was sitting on the couch. That was the first I've felt. 

My friend who is super small said she has been feeling it since 10 weeks.


----------



## Mattsgirl

My sister said she felt her baby really super early. And considering this is your second it could be.


----------



## Livvy

I always thought people who said they felt their babies before 12 weeks were nutso. That'll show me, haha. I kept feeling it all morning. A light rhythmic tapping, just like with my first (except didn't feel him till 18 weeks). Who knows but I am convinced.


----------



## katestar53

I felt a few flutters as well, could be baby or gas but I have heard it is possible &#128512;

I've just found the heartbeat with my doppler, so happy right now... It's very faint & it's not giving me the bpm buts it's there. I can relax a little bit now... Countdown to my 12 weeks scan, two weeks today, yippeeee! 

Hope everyone is good? We had a lovely day playing in the sunshine in the garden &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## justplay91

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you a little late? I thought I belonged in the April group, but I had my dating scan today and it turns out I'm due March 25th!

Name: My name is Hayley
Age: I am 24, almost 25
EDD: March 25th, according to dating scan
Which # child is this?: This child is #3 for me
Predicting boy or girl?: I'm predicting girl, I think, based off of the similarity to my last pregnancy, with my daughter.
Will you find out the gender?: For the first time, we will be team yellow. We already have a boy and a girl, so we don't really need anything else.
How many months were you TTC?: We actually weren't TTC. I ovulated late and we weren't careful and... Oops! Of course, we had to try for six months with my daughter!
On any medications to support pregnancy?: Just on a prenatal vitamin

Thanks, ladies! I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Hayley&#128512;


----------



## salamander91

Hi hayley! We sound very similar. I just turned 25 and unexpectedly pregnant with #3. My youngest is 5 months :) xx


----------



## sewing_mama

So, week 10, I was hoping nausea would be going away soon but I've been feeling rotten, and today the pregnancy + app told me week 10 may be the worst week for nausea! Anyone starting to get to the end of it? When did it stop for you? I feel sorry for my little girl as we've been resting at home a lot!


----------



## katestar53

I'm feeling the same sewing_mama! I think we both my both my boys the sickness subsided about 12 weeks so not long! X


----------



## salamander91

Finally found the heartbeat on my Doppler! :happydance:


----------



## katestar53

salamander91 said:


> Finally found the heartbeat on my Doppler! :happydance:

Me too Salamander... Isn't it just the most beautiful sound in the world &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Hayley :) 

I tried to find the hb at 8+4 and haven't tried again since. I think I'll try again today xx


----------



## Livvy

Omg. I tried right after I posted that while my one year old looked on confused... And I found it right away!! *happysigh*


----------



## Livvy

Also I'm so so tired of this target ad that shows up every time I go somewhere on bnb!


----------



## mel102

It's great to hear you are all finding baby with your Doppler I think il try mine again tonight. 

Welcome Hayley :flower:

Sorry your still feeling ill sewing_mama thankfully I haven't felt ill at all this week and am 11 weeks today (going by my last scan) so hopefully it will stop for you soon also


----------



## hhimayy

Got halfway through my lunch and realized some of the tater tots were greyish on the inside. Really hoping it was just how the potatoes change color when skinned.


----------



## katestar53

Livvy said:


> Omg. I tried right after I posted that while my one year old looked on confused... And I found it right away!! *happysigh*

Yay Livvy! X


----------



## justplay91

I can't wait until I can find my baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! I haven't been able to find it until 10 weeks in either of my previous pregnancies, so I probably won't try until then this time either.

Hhimayy, I wouldn't worry about the grayish colored tater tots. That's pretty common with potatoes. It's never made me sick.

How is everyone feeling? I'm so so tired, and trying to run around after my 2 year old and 8.5 month old is getting crazy. I'm hoping my symptoms start to ease off soon like they did with my first pregnancy (around 9-10 weeks).


----------



## button05

I'm curious...what are tater tots?! They sound funny!


----------



## mirandaprice

Tator tots are just shredded potatoes mashed together like a meatball....I can't think of a different way to describe it haha.

So, last night was probably the scariest point of pregnancy so far, I started wiping blood, and I worked myself up into such a tizzy it made my stomach upset which made me think I was cramping....I was so scared I was gunna lose my baby (or already had). Called my drs nurse line this morning crying, they set me up an emergency u/s...thank God all is okay. Healthy baby with a hb of 174 measuring a little ahead now.

Apparently I have an sch, that was noted at my u/s last week- I get in there and the u/s tech is like "oh, that's probably from the small bleed you have in your uterus" um, thanks for letting me know last week when you saw it!!!

Hope everyone is well, sorry to hear ms has been rough on some of you ladies.

Welcome Hayley!


----------



## Mattsgirl

That seems so wrog tjat theu didnt tell you last week. Every person I've heard of having a sch they wanted them to take it a little easy until it healed. But glad baby is good and safe.

Finally got my firsr doctors appointment scheduled. Its September 2nd, so still like 2 weeks away but happy to finally have a date to look forward to.


----------



## button05

Tator tots sound interesting! Sorry about the bleed, how annoying that they didn't tell you, it could have saved a lot of worry.

Glad you've got your appt scheduled mattsgirl &#128512;


----------



## justplay91

Tater tots are so good, lol! I didn't realize they were an American thing, but now that i think about it that makes sense... We're notorious for unhealthy fried food! Great, now I want tater tots...

Yikes, that's so scary mirandaprice! I'm so relieved for you that everything is okay! I had a bleed like that in my last pregnancy. They never did find the source of it, but all was okay. Pregnancy is so weird... Off topic, but I think I remember you from the trimester boards when I was pregnant with my son in 2014. Good to see you again!

Is anyone else that's still breastfeeding having a hard time with it? I'm not making much milk, my nipples are sore, and I'm too exhausted to nurse much anymore. I do nurse her probably 3-4 times a day still, but the rest is bottles. I feel so bad that we didn't make it to a year. :( I have to keep reminding myself that at least we made it to 6 months exclusively breastfeeding. I will miss it, though. I definitely wasn't ready to wean. I'm hoping to keep her nursing enough that maybe, just maybe, she will remember how and want to nurse when the new baby is born and my milk comes back. 

Sorry for the ramble, ladies!


----------



## mirandaprice

Justplay, it looks like our boys are only a few weeks apart, it's totally possible we've run across each other before! 

As for the nursing, don't feel guilty about not making a year, sometimes it just doesn't work out that way. 

I think the u/s tech thought my dr told me, because she talked like I already knew...my dr is a bit old..like 30+ yrs in the business...and they recently updated their files to an online system so he may of missed the note. 

I'm just glad I know now...I'm still spotting, but I'm so much more calm about it now.


----------



## SweetV

justplay91 said:


> Tater tots are so good, lol! I didn't realize they were an American thing, but now that i think about it that makes sense... We're notorious for unhealthy fried food! Great, now I want tater tots...
> 
> Yikes, that's so scary mirandaprice! I'm so relieved for you that everything is okay! I had a bleed like that in my last pregnancy. They never did find the source of it, but all was okay. Pregnancy is so weird... Off topic, but I think I remember you from the trimester boards when I was pregnant with my son in 2014. Good to see you again!
> 
> Is anyone else that's still breastfeeding having a hard time with it? I'm not making much milk, my nipples are sore, and I'm too exhausted to nurse much anymore. I do nurse her probably 3-4 times a day still, but the rest is bottles. I feel so bad that we didn't make it to a year. :( I have to keep reminding myself that at least we made it to 6 months exclusively breastfeeding. I will miss it, though. I definitely wasn't ready to wean. I'm hoping to keep her nursing enough that maybe, just maybe, she will remember how and want to nurse when the new baby is born and my milk comes back.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, ladies!

Me! I think we may have been in a Nov 2015 group together lol. I find that sometimes breastfeeding still gives me a chance to sit and relax for a few minutes and not have to worry about what the baby is getting into. I did notice a steep decline in milk as I was pumping and now am not making enough to do that so we are also moving to some formula. 8 months is great and even if you keep up a little bit I'm sure she will want to when the new baby is here.


----------



## Livvy

Justplay I went through alllll the same emotions when I was pregnant when my LO was 8 months. I lost that pregnancy sadly, but I totally understand not being ready to wean and having your milk drop. Mine dropped IMMEDIATELY after implantation which is how I knew I was pregnant. It was crazy. Same for this time, but LO is over a year now so he doesn't care as much. In fact he's changed his suckle and it hurts, instead of going for a deep latch it's shallow. I think as he's not getting much milk he's mostly nursing for comfort. I feel a lot more ready to wean him now than I did before though, I think we're both a lot more ready. If I wasn't pregnant I probably wouldn't wean him yet, but it is where it is. It'll be nice to have a break between breastfeeding :) We're down to nursing once or twice a day, I'm only officially nursing him in the morning but sometimes he asks in the afternoon and I don't refuse. Just cut out the bedtime feed a couple days ago! I know I'll miss it too but we'll still have a strong bond I'm sure. I'll be glad to not have him on my sore nipples.


----------



## Livvy

Finally an appointment mattsgirl! Good! 

Miranda that is so so scary. Every time I've had a bleed it's ended in a mc, so I would have fainted or something. You're brave!! So glad the baby's ok!


----------



## Livvy

Sorry for posting multiple times, I keep thinking of other things :haha: Tonight at our friend's house she told me she's pregnant and due March 20! I'm due March 21!! I almost died with excitement. I don't think she was quite as excited, maybe she wanted to be the only one, haha.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Sorry to hear there is so much nausea and exhaustion in the group, let's hope it picks up soon. 

Yay for all the wonderful scans and Doppler findings! It's all very exciting! 

I feel like death. Mass nausea but the sickness tablets are keeping the vimiting under control - along with lots of deep breathing! 

I have a ovarian cyst which keeps growing so I may have to have it removed once I reach 20 weeks. 

I'm having such a weird pregnancy. Nausea started at 4 weeks, which is so early for me. Bloated like crazy and lots of pelvic pain from the cyst, 

I have no idea if boy or girl anymore, as it's so different from the other two pregnancies, so I'm completely stumped. 

I have my scan date through - 5 September. Cannot wait to get past the 12 week mark. 

I'm huge! Even OH said to me "you are really showing mow". Work will definitely have guessed! 

Oh to be one of those people who put no weight on and don't show until 24 weeks! &#128512;


----------



## sewing_mama

katestar53 said:


> I'm feeling the same sewing_mama! I think we both my both my boys the sickness subsided about 12 weeks so not long! X

I hope so! Just a couple more weeks! I can't wait for week 12, my scan and being able to tell my little girl! (and everyone else!) I managed to take her to the splash pad yesterday but uuuggghh i felt awful.


----------



## Ellivort

Still room for me to join this group!?

Name (just first)? Lindsey

How old are you? 36

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 30, 2017 (based on charting/LMP)

What # child is this for you? 2 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 7 years total - 2 years spent charting/making myself crazy - 5 years spent not NOT trying

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Metformin


----------



## Ellivort

My 1st scan is tomorrow, right at the 8 wk mark. My anxiety is through the roof and I can't wait for the u/s to come and go so we can confirm HB and DD!


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome Lindsay!

Sunnie - is there a chance the cyst could resolve itself? I'm not too familiar with those

Livvy- I was a wreck with the bleeding, my emotions were all over the place, by the time we got to my dr for the scan I was so numb. So glad it was good news, as I'm sure I'd still be in bed crying if it wasnt.

So I told my boss yesterday about the pregnancy, I had been feeling so guilty about the timing as I just started this job in July and found out I was pregnant a week later...she was so excited and happy for me. I feel the biggest weight lifted off my shoulders!

How is everyone today? I hope ms isn't being to hard on anyone!

I can't wait to start hearing about all the 12 week scans


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Lindsey! 

Good luck ellivort! 

miranda, so glad for you :hugs: agreed, I want to see some more baby pics up in here! My 12 week scan isn't for another 3 weeks... sigh.


----------



## Ellivort

Today is rough for me. Very, very tired. I have been having trouble with some insomnia, so not only am I pregnantly exhausted, but I'm not getting a restful nights sleep. Work is a challenge today! Nausea seems milder today, so that is a plus, i think!


----------



## hhimayy

12 weeks today :)

My genetic testing came back inconclusive though so I have to have another draw. Most of what I had read makes it seem like it's due to being overweight. Fingers crossed this one will come through.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So today 8+3 for me which is when my mc started in May. So I'll be so happy to get through the day. Man I want the next 2 weeks to go faster!!

I totally feel everyone on the exhaustion. Ive had really bad insomnia for the last couple weeks plus fatigue, so I'm consistently tired.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm definitely feeling the exhaustion. However my morning sickness has all but gone which concerns me a little. When I was feeling awful I was at least confident all was well with baby. Now I'm not so sure l. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just checking in. I had a scan today at 8w2d and everything measured perfectly. I was worried about the fact that I'd lost some of my symptoms, but I'm glad that it's just me being lucky and nothing is wrong :thumbup: I am still very tired and lethargic, and tend to get bloated, etc, but my nausea has let up some. I still have little appetite and strong food aversions, though.

Attached scan pic. We got to hear the heartbeat as well, thumping along at 178 bpm. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







19082016_6-name-removed.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## button05

Great scan Mrs tigger &#128512; I have my 9 week scan today at 12:30pm. Feeling worried even though we saw baby with heartbeat at 7 weeks, but I haven't been as sick this time compared to when I was pregnant with my LO (I had hyperemesis with her) so it's a nervy time.


----------



## mirandaprice

Mrs Tigger, that scan is so clear! 

I slept for the first time through the night last night in what feels like forever! I didn't even wake when my husband got up and showered and left this morning before 5 am. 

Still tired, but it feels good to have slept!

How many of you ladies have dopplers? I'm looking to get one, but wanting some feedback first...I asked my son's baby group on facebook and they all seem to agree the sonoline b is a good one to get


----------



## Ellivort

3 hours until i leave for my early scan at 8w. Butterflies in my stomach. Praying to see a HB!!! Will update when done! 

We are at a slight increased chance for twins, can they tell this early if there are 2?


----------



## Ellivort

Mrs. Tigger said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Just checking in. I had a scan today at 8w2d and everything measured perfectly. I was worried about the fact that I'd lost some of my symptoms, but I'm glad that it's just me being lucky and nothing is wrong :thumbup: I am still very tired and lethargic, and tend to get bloated, etc, but my nausea has let up some. I still have little appetite and strong food aversions, though.
> 
> Attached scan pic. We got to hear the heartbeat as well, thumping along at 178 bpm. :cloud9:

Beautiful bean and nice clear scan. So happy to hear there was a nice strong HB!


----------



## Livvy

Beautiful scan Mrs tigger! 

Elli yes they can, they told me for sure at my 7 week scan there was only one.


----------



## ARROW

hey ladies 

so i managed to fly the 16 hours trip with extra 5 hours delay with not a lot of problems just that i had to walk around every 1 hour on the airplane and have ginger ale or ginger toffees for the nausea so i do recommend them!! trusts me they HELP actually they stooped the nausea and i have not felt it since :thumbup::thumbup: :happydance: 

on a better note i went for my 2ed scan today FINALLY and heard the heartbeat for the first time.... OMG it was so amazing!! i could not belive that i had a little one in my belly moving and jumping like crazy :dance::yipee: the heartbeat was 150 and the size was bigger than expected for 11 weeks so all is good .... she did changed my due date... for the 10th of March but i still think she will change it again on the next ultrasound .... 

the Doc also informed us about the Harmony test :test: if i want to do it... i think i will next time i really want to know that everything is ok and fine with the little munchkin...

so now i will just go back and read all your post since its 7 pages!! :coffee::-k
 



Attached Files:







14089390_10153814299608176_366054442_n (2).jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## justplay91

I'm so jealous of you guys that get 12 week scans! My doctor likes to do early scans around 8-10 weeks for dating and then doesn't do another one until the 20 week anatomy ultrasound. 8 weeks to 20 weeks is a long time to go without seeing baby... Last time, we paid for a private scan to find out the sex at 15 weeks. But we don't want to know the sex this time, so I'm not sure I'm willing to pay for a private scan, plus I'm worried we'll accidentally find out the gender! But I know I'll worry and want to see my baby! Hahaha. Oh well, I'll probably just use my doppler to check in on baby. To answer someone's question, we use the sonoline B and i love it. I can usually find baby's hb around 10 weeks.


----------



## salamander91

mirandaprice said:


> How many of you ladies have dopplers? I'm looking to get one, but wanting some feedback first...I asked my son's baby group on facebook and they all seem to agree the sonoline b is a good one to get

I have the sonoline b. Found hb at 9+3 :)


----------



## salamander91

Great scan Mrs tigger!

Good luck ellivort xx


----------



## Ellivort

So my math was a little off but........ 

9w1d (as opposed to 8w0d)
due Date March 23, 2017!

HB 165!

Healthy bean! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







KeyImage02.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









KeyImage03.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









KeyImage01.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## button05

Fantastic news elli! Made up for you! 

My scan was great too &#128512; I'm dated at 9weeks today.


----------



## Ellivort

button05 said:


> Fantastic news elli! Made up for you!
> 
> My scan was great too &#128512; I'm dated at 9weeks today.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

to all the ladies who had scans - yay so happy everything looks good and heat beats are strong!

to all the morning sickness sufferers - sorry to hear that, i have some nausea but nothing like some ladies, i have noticed a drop off in nausea the past couple days, so hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel for you all too!

afm - sorry i left you all hanging about my dr visit but i'm just super tired all the time lately and going on the computer and forming complete sentences seemed an overwhelming task. :sleep: my appointment went well, dr said the baby looks good and on target for my due date but it was just the hand held doppler that she used. didn't get to hear heartbeat but saw the heart beat flutters. next appointment is 9/8 and she said we would see more then. not sure when my scan is (gonna call and check today) but all future appointments are scheduled and i'll have the list when i see her.


----------



## mel102

Wow lots of scans today fantastic news that they all went well 

Mirandaprice i have the sonoline b also and picked up baby very clearly at 10 weeks


----------



## Livvy

Great news Elli & button!!

I have sonoline b too and found baby at 9+1 :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Elli, we have the same due date :)

I went ahead and ordered the doppler, it should be here sometime next week, which is perfect since I'll be closer to 10 weeks


----------



## katestar53

Wow ladies... This thread is moving fast now &#128515;

So pleased for all the ladies that had scans &#128516; Such a relief to know everything is ok. My 12 week scan is a week on Tuesday & I can't wait to finally tell everybody. Even though most people can probably guess as I've got quite a bump already! 

I love my doppler, I use them with all my pregnancies as it eases my anxiety due to all my loses... I've got the Sonoline B & found the heartbeat at 10 weeks &#10084;&#65039; 

To the girls that have found the heartbeats, what bpm are you picking up? It said 182bpm & apparently the heartbeat is faster if the baby is a girl? X


----------



## mel102

Wow katestar 182 if what they say is true your definitely carrying a girl as mine is 156 bpm


----------



## katie12

not been on in ages
how exciting that everyone has had scans! glad everyone is doing well. 
my first scan is next week. :happydance:


----------



## Livvy

Kate mine was 179 today which made me think girl too! With my son it was always 140s.


----------



## mel102

I've just been looking it up and it's correct the faster the heartbeat means girl I didn't no this so now I think am having a
A boy! Will be interesting to see what we all have now


----------



## salamander91

160+ so I'm guessing girl! Flynn was always around 140 and Cora was always 160+


----------



## Ellivort

mirandaprice said:


> Elli, we have the same due date :)
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the doppler, it should be here sometime next week, which is perfect since I'll be closer to 10 weeks

:happydance: Race ya! Lol :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Ellivort said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Elli, we have the same due date :)
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the doppler, it should be here sometime next week, which is perfect since I'll be closer to 10 weeks
> 
> :happydance: Race ya! Lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha that cracked me up. With my son I was 41+1 when I delivered so I am hoping for NOT going overdue this time...


----------



## sarah0108

Im still waiting for my scan letter! Midwife said if its not here by monday, to give them a call.
Really anxious because i want to tell my kids :haha:


----------



## sewing_mama

sarah0108 said:


> Im still waiting for my scan letter! Midwife said if its not here by monday, to give them a call.
> Really anxious because i want to tell my kids :haha:

Hope you get it soon! I am waiting for scan to tell my little girl too and it feels like such a long wait!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks sewing mama! It came through today.. 1-09-16! Just under 2 weeks away xxx


----------



## kmpreston

I'm so desperate to get to 12 weeks and know all is well that I'm wishing my holidays away (both abroad and the rest of my time off work). I'm sure as soon as I get to my 12 weeks scan and all is well I'll be wishing for holidays!!

Got a slight niggling pain around my right ovary today. Reminds me of ovulation pain. Wondering if I have a cyst


----------



## mirandaprice

Elli- I'm most likely having a repeat c-section, so I'll probably win ;) haha

I had a bad case of low blood sugar before lunch today, was so shaky and took a while for the food I ate to help stop the shaky feeling. 

I have to do a 24 hr urine catch this weekend and so not looking forward to it


----------



## sewing_mama

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks sewing mama! It came through today.. 1-09-16! Just under 2 weeks away xxx

Hooray! Mine's 5/9/16!


----------



## SweetV

I can't get the heart rate to show up on the display of the sonoline doppler. If it is in mode 2 I can and it's about 150 but not in mode 1 where it doesn't fluctuate as much. I will try again today. It's hard as the kids are always around. Also not sure if it matters but I am using hand lotion instead of gel.


----------



## Livvy

SweetV said:


> I can't get the heart rate to show up on the display of the sonoline doppler. If it is in mode 2 I can and it's about 150 but not in mode 1 where it doesn't fluctuate as much. I will try again today. It's hard as the kids are always around. Also not sure if it matters but I am using hand lotion instead of gel.

Do you have aloe Vera? That works really well.


----------



## SweetV

Livvy said:


> SweetV said:
> 
> 
> I can't get the heart rate to show up on the display of the sonoline doppler. If it is in mode 2 I can and it's about 150 but not in mode 1 where it doesn't fluctuate as much. I will try again today. It's hard as the kids are always around. Also not sure if it matters but I am using hand lotion instead of gel.
> 
> Do you have aloe Vera? That works really well.Click to expand...

That's what I was using last time but my step daughter took it to summer camp and lost it :dohh:. I just haven't bothered to replace it yet. I looked online and it said I could use baby lotion so that's what I've been doing but I find it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Livvy

I used regular lotion, like body butter actually with my son and it was fine... but I do think the aloe vera is better.


----------



## justplay91

As for the heartbeat gender theory, it was totally wrong with my kids! My son's hb was always up in the 170's/180's and my daughter's usually hung around in the 140's/150's. This baby has been up in the 170's, but I have no idea what to think!

I can't wait until I can find baby on the doppler... I've been able to find the other two at 10 weeks exactly, so hopefully by a week from today!


----------



## sarah0108

Does anyone know if this is anything to worry about? 

Last night a random bruise appeared on the back of my calf, really dark bruise but nothing has caused it (it wasn't there a few hours earlier and I hadn't been doing anything) now this morning I've woken up and certain parts of the same leg feel bruised in places, hurts to touch, but no bruises in those parts?!

I've also got rib pain at the bottom of both of my ribs, feels as if I've done a huge gym work out. But I've done no heavy lifting or strenuous activity due to being told not to by the hospital. The rib pain I would understand if I was third trimester etc but im only 11 weeks and babies no where near that part of my body yet!


Is this something to worry about and should I call the midwife? Or do they seem like normal pregnancy things to you guys?! 

I've not been pregnant for 7/8 years and twins seem to be a whole different ball game so far :haha: any advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## mirandaprice

My dr made a comment about the heartbeat theory only works later in pregnancy - that in the beginning it's not always a good indicator. He's a little old fashioned so I dunno 

Sarah- I think I'd call the midwife, it's better to get it looked at and everything be okay then worry something is wrong


----------



## Sunnie1984

Sarah - call your midwife. I'm sure it's all totally fine but random bruising like that is odd, and always better to ask than worry.


----------



## button05

Ok ladies, I'm calling it. I am SICK of being sick! I know it's reassuring that things are going well, and for that I'm so thankful, but 4 weeks of nothing but throwing up all the time and not being able to spend any quality time with my daughter is just crap. I know I'm also lucky that I haven't got hyperemesis like I did with my LG (well not yet anyway) but I was sick until 18 weeks with my daughter and I'm only 9.5 weeks argh!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hiya Button. I'm not actually being sick but feel sick pretty much constantly. I'm like a shell of the person I am and my poor little girl has had her whole summer hols so far with mummy laying on the sofa feeling horrible. 
I know it's not nice 'complaining' when you are preg and how amazing it all is... BUT first tri is hell and I don't really like pregnancy too much as it is.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I completely agree buttons. I'm done with this first tri nonsense. Between being nauseous all day and these horrible headaches, my poor kids have been stuck inside all the time. They really want to go outside but all I want to do all day is lay down with a cold rag on my face. So really hoping this ends soon.


----------



## justplay91

Sorry you ladies are feeling so awful! I had been feeling like that, too. I was ready to make my OH quit his job so I could just lie in bed and feel horrific all day! But the last few days have been better. I'm not sure if it's just symptoms coming and going normally, or if they are actually starting to go away. The worst of the nausea with my son was gone by 9-10 weeks. With my daughter, I was sick until 15-16 weeks. So I'm thinking this might be another boy! I would be worried that my symptoms aren't as strong, but I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler today! TWICE! :happydance: The second time was so I could record it for OH. It's funny, no matter how many babies you've had previously, finding the heartbeat for the first time is always amazing. I can't believe I found it at just 9+2! I've never been able to find it until 10 weeks. I guess my doppler skills must have increased, three kids in :haha:

Hope the the rest of you start feeling better soon. It's awful when you feel like it's affecting the time you get to spend with your other kid(s).


----------



## justplay91

sarah0108, I would definitely call your doctor. It probably isn't anything to worry about, but just in case it's anemia or something, maybe your Dr. will want to run a prenatal blood test.


----------



## Livvy

I have no idea Sarah, but a blood test seems like it would make sense. 

So sorry those that aren't feeling well. I'm actually starting to feel better, which I'm very happy about. Had another appointment today and got my ultrasound scheduled for September 7th.


----------



## mirandaprice

I feel like I really lucked out this pregnancy - yes I've felt sick and even been sick on occasion...but with my son it was constant nausea for the first 18 weeks...I couldn't even function without anti-nausea medication.

My spotting is still come and go, but it's mostly lightened up. 

I got my doppler today! I'm so excited to get home and try it out, really hoping I find the heartbeat right away and don't have to wait any longer to hear it!


----------



## kmpreston

Hearing all your Doppler success stories has made me order one :haha:

It should arrive when I'm just about 10 weeks


----------



## Livvy

Good luck Miranda! Look up a YouTube video if you need to :) I know that helped me


----------



## justplay91

Yes, YouTube videos helped me a lot with figuring out how to find the heartbeat with the doppler!


----------



## Ellivort

My DD was born at 36wks. Although she was/is perfectly healthy I'd prefer to go full term! 



Livvy said:


> Ellivort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Elli, we have the same due date :)
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the doppler, it should be here sometime next week, which is perfect since I'll be closer to 10 weeks
> 
> :happydance: Race ya! Lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that cracked me up. With my son I was 41+1 when I delivered so I am hoping for NOT going overdue this time...Click to expand...


----------



## mirandaprice

I didn't have any luck finding the heartbeat...but, I also had a cranky toddler pestering me, so gunna try again today.

I found what I think is either the placenta or umbilical cord, it was a whooshing sound and around 134 on the screen.


----------



## salamander91

It took me a few days to find bubs. Good luck today :) x


----------



## Livvy

Took me two tries and I waited 4 days Inbetween. You'll get it :)


----------



## katestar53

Took me ages to find the HB, and it's still very faint at times now. Last night I couldn't find it for about 30 mins... Cue full in breakdown but I had a wee & did a little jig & found it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amc90

New to this thread, I'm due March 26 :baby:


----------



## Ellivort

Today is a good day! Slept decent last night and minimal nausea this morning. 

Potluck at work today. Potlucks were made for pregnant women!
Cheeesecake...!!! lol :headspin::yipee::dance:


----------



## flipporama1

Name (just first)? Audra

How old are you? 33

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 
March 28th. By ultrasound and ovulation
What # child is this for you? #5

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 
Girl
Are you finding out the gender?
Maybe
How many months were you TTC?
2 officially & taking Vitex
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? I start Progesterone shots @ 16 weeks, baby aspirin, prenatal vitamins


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wow this thread has been moving so so fast!

First of all welcome to all the newbies, so glad this thread has grown so much :)

Loved reading all the lovely updates, seeing the scan pics and that some of you have found the heartbeat. I've not been on here in over a week so way too much for me to reply to everyone but I've read all the posts.

I've had a really crappy week or so, sickness came back with vengeance and I've been getting the worst headaches. Also my cat died at the weekend, I've been in tears everyday since. I'm so heartbroken, he was the most beautiful cat and so playful and loving, everybody on my street loved him because he was just such a character. I'm gonna miss him so much and the pregnancy hormones seem to be making it worse, normally I can hold my feelings in but I'm crying everywhere and anywhere.

On a brighter note we went for a private scan on Friday as my OH missed our dating scan, we took our DS too and he was amazed. It was so lovely seeing him so excited and he just kept saying how much he loved the baby. Baby was bouncing all over the place and we got to hear the heartbeat which was great as I still can't find it on the doppler x


----------



## katestar53

I'm so sorry about your cat Taz &#128549; It's just heartbreaking when we lose our pets... They are such a huge part of our families, sending big hugs & I hope the sadness passes soon &#128536; But yay to your scan! I bet your little boy cannot wait to be a big brother X


----------



## katestar53

flipporama1 said:


> Name (just first)? Audra
> 
> How old are you? 33
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?
> March 28th. By ultrasound and ovulation
> What # child is this for you? #5
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> Girl
> Are you finding out the gender?
> Maybe
> How many months were you TTC?
> 2 officially & taking Vitex
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? I start Progesterone shots @ 16 weeks, baby aspirin, prenatal vitamins

Hello & welcome &#128512;


----------



## katestar53

mirandaprice said:


> I didn't have any luck finding the heartbeat...but, I also had a cranky toddler pestering me, so gunna try again today.
> 
> I found what I think is either the placenta or umbilical cord, it was a whooshing sound and around 134 on the screen.

It took me a few weeks until I found it... Try & not stress, it's still very early X


----------



## katestar53

amc90 said:


> New to this thread, I'm due March 26 :baby:

Welcome & congrats &#128512;


----------



## flipporama1

I've been trying to find baby's hb for over a week now. I know usually you can't until 10+ weeks but with my 10.5 month old I could listen everyday starting at 7w5d. I went for an elective scan on friday because I was getting worried and baby looked great, hb was 172 and was measuring right on time. I know I need to just relax but it's hard to!!! 

I also have a SCH this time around so that is making me super nervous. I don't have any bleeding, yet, but I'm terrified every time I go to the bathroom that I'll see blood :( 

Otherwise, I'm ok most days. The nausea is bad at times and not so bad at times.


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome new ladies!!

Taz - so sorry about your cat. Losing your pet is like losing a member of the family, big :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Taz - I'm so sorry. I lost a cat when I was pregnant with my eldest and the hormones definitely made it harder as I would cry all the time. :hugs:


----------



## flipporama1

Taz- I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## Ltweety

PrincessTaz said:


> *Mummies to be March 2017
> 
> 1st March
> Sepia
> 
> 2nd March
> hhimayy
> 
> 4th March
> Shan4609
> 
> 5th March
> harrietpurkis
> 
> 6th March
> PrincessTaz
> 
> 8th March
> Cleckner04
> Arrow
> 
> 9th March
> pb921124
> Sarah0108
> 
> 10th March
> EllissMummy
> 
> 12th March
> Mel102
> MiBabyHopes
> 
> 13th March
> Palpouch
> SweetV
> 
> 14th March
> Esmemuppet
> Sarah2211
> Sarah233
> 
> 15th March
> sewing_mama
> 
> 18th March
> KittieB
> Sunnie1984
> 
> 19th March
> salamander91
> 
> 20th March
> katestar53
> Mirandaprice
> 
> 21st March
> PeppersCastle
> 
> ttc126
> elliecain
> katie12
> Livvy
> 
> 22nd March
> Button05
> lucky15
> 
> 23rd March
> Ellivort
> 
> 25th March
> klabro
> justplay91
> 
> 26th March
> Oxygen7880
> amc90
> 
> 27th March
> PeppersCastle
> Ro168
> 
> 28th March
> Kmpreston
> flipporama1
> 
> 31st March
> Mrs. Tigger
> ​*
> 
> 
> *Name (just first)?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?
> 
> *

Hello! My name is Lindsey, I'm 33 and this is my first baby. We had two early losses, but have confirmed our March 27th due date with a 6 week and an 8 week ultra sound. We had been TTC for 22 months before conceiving this time. 

In June we went in for testing with a fertility specialist, I had an HSG and was looking into medicated cycles to release more eggs, and the day before our scheduled appointment to review our test results, I found out I was pregnant! 

I am currently taking progesterone suppositories as a precaution because my PG was only 14.7 at 5 weeks, which was on the low side of normal. It was offered as a choice and my RE felt it couldn't hurt.

I am not sure if I will find out the sex....I'm completely on the fence. The practical side says YES! be prepared! The rest of me says wait for the surprise!


----------



## mel102

Wow it's hard to keep up with this thread 

Am really sorry to hear about your cat taz :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome amc, flipporama and Ltweety :)

Flipporama you will find it, I found mine at 9+1 it just takes patience!! This baby is in a totally different place than my son was, with my son I was waking up at night to pee at 6 weeks so he was right on my bladder, with this one I'm not waking up yet but have the worst back pain. So that could have something to do with it too. 

Sorry about your kitty taz, that's so hard. 

Ltweety don't find out!! I didn't with my first and it was hard but the best thing ever at the birth. :cloud9: everyone on my husband's side was convinced girl because his siblings have 6 girls combined and so it was his parents' first grandson. Best surprise ever for everyone!!


----------



## salamander91

Sorry to hear about your cat taz xx

Welcome to all the new ladies! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I found the heartbeat last night!!

https://youtu.be/2-qbUWFtJ1c

I have to say it's the most beautiful sound after the scare I had with spotting last week


----------



## Livvy

mirandaprice said:


> I found the heartbeat last night!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/2-qbUWFtJ1c
> 
> I have to say it's the most beautiful sound after the scare I had with spotting last week

Beautiful!! And it's so loud!


----------



## flipporama1

mirandaprice said:


> I found the heartbeat last night!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/2-qbUWFtJ1c
> 
> I have to say it's the most beautiful sound after the scare I had with spotting last week

Livvy- I got up this morning, feeling good for once, and found baby's hb right away. I almost didn't even have to look! Crazy! I was about to schedule another elective ultrasound for Friday. :cloud9: :happydance:
Miranda- it is the most beautiful sound <3 There's nothing better, especially when you've had complications or scares! 

My next appointment is a whole 3 weeks away, but atleast I can listen to baby now to ease my mind. Once I hit 16 weeks i have weekly appointments until birth because I get progesterone shots. I also get more ultrasounds, yay! Lol


----------



## flipporama1

Ltweety said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> *Mummies to be March 2017
> 
> 1st March
> Sepia
> 
> 2nd March
> hhimayy
> 
> 4th March
> Shan4609
> 
> 5th March
> harrietpurkis
> 
> 6th March
> PrincessTaz
> 
> 8th March
> Cleckner04
> Arrow
> 
> 9th March
> pb921124
> Sarah0108
> 
> 10th March
> EllissMummy
> 
> 12th March
> Mel102
> MiBabyHopes
> 
> 13th March
> Palpouch
> SweetV
> 
> 14th March
> Esmemuppet
> Sarah2211
> Sarah233
> 
> 15th March
> sewing_mama
> 
> 18th March
> KittieB
> Sunnie1984
> 
> 19th March
> salamander91
> 
> 20th March
> katestar53
> Mirandaprice
> 
> 21st March
> PeppersCastle
> 
> ttc126
> elliecain
> katie12
> Livvy
> 
> 22nd March
> Button05
> lucky15
> 
> 23rd March
> Ellivort
> 
> 25th March
> klabro
> justplay91
> 
> 26th March
> Oxygen7880
> amc90
> 
> 27th March
> PeppersCastle
> Ro168
> 
> 28th March
> Kmpreston
> flipporama1
> 
> 31st March
> Mrs. Tigger
> ​*
> 
> 
> *Name (just first)?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?
> 
> *
> 
> Hello! My name is Lindsey, I'm 33 and this is my first baby. We had two early losses, but have confirmed our March 27th due date with a 6 week and an 8 week ultra sound. We had been TTC for 22 months before conceiving this time.
> 
> In June we went in for testing with a fertility specialist, I had an HSG and was looking into medicated cycles to release more eggs, and the day before our scheduled appointment to review our test results, I found out I was pregnant!
> 
> I am currently taking progesterone suppositories as a precaution because my PG was only 14.7 at 5 weeks, which was on the low side of normal. It was offered as a choice and my RE felt it couldn't hurt.
> 
> I am not sure if I will find out the sex....I'm completely on the fence. The practical side says YES! be prepared! The rest of me says wait for the surprise!Click to expand...

Congrats! I'm not sure if we will find out or not. Dh wants to but this is baby#5 for me, #2 for dh & I. I've always found out the sex before birth but considering this is probably my last baby I really want to be surprised. I think it would be the best surprise you can ever get!


----------



## hhimayy

Had a blob of white snotty discharge today (sorry tmi) was about the size of a US quarter. It was so weird. 

Is anyone else still exhausted? I thought I wouldve strated having more energy by now.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Seem like most of you ladies have had a scan and found babies heartbeat on a Doppler. I don't have my first scan until 12th sept! Feels so long away. I tried with my Doppler a couple of days ago (9 wk 1 day) but nothing :(


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Seem like most of you ladies have had a scan and found babies heartbeat on a Doppler. I don't have my first scan until 12th sept! Feels so long away. I tried with my Doppler a couple of days ago (9 wk 1 day) but nothing :(

That's when I'm hoping to have my 12 week scan. Also hoping my Doppler will arrive around 10 weeks and I'll be able to find HB by then


----------



## Livvy

Yay flipporama!! Congrats! 

Oxygen, my 12 week scan is on sep 7! two weeks from today but seems like an eternity. And after that we will announce!


----------



## mirandaprice

Oxygen - normally I wouldn't of had a scan until 12 weeks, but I had some complications that warranted an earlier one - it's so hard waiting though, with my son I though 12 weeks would never come!

Keep trying with the doppler - it took me a few times to find the HB, I was so surprised to find it last night...baby is still so low down, I found mine about 1/2" to an 1" above my hairline a little to the right of my bellybutton. And I pressed the doppler down a good amount of pressure, angling it pointing more down towards my pelvic


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Seem like most of you ladies have had a scan and found babies heartbeat on a Doppler. I don't have my first scan until 12th sept! Feels so long away. I tried with my Doppler a couple of days ago (9 wk 1 day) but nothing :(

That's when I'm hoping to have my 12 week scan. Also hoping my Doppler will arrive around 10 weeks and I'll be able to find HB by then


----------



## Mattsgirl

All you ladies talking about dopplers is making me want to buy one. But I think DH would think I was silly. Maybe I'll ask him aboiut it. A week and 2 days until my first appointment, which I'll get my scan at. I'm getting so excited/nervous about.


----------



## Livvy

What do you ladies with little ones do with them while you cook? Really been struggling with that lately. My husband is never home while I'm cooking as we eat right at 5.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sure its bad parenting, but I usually put in one of their educational shows on. They usually sit long enough for me to get dinner ready. But that doesn't always work for DD who is a year and a half. She still ends up at my feet asking for food.


----------



## mel102

I also put the tv on I know it's not ideal but honestly it's the only way to get dinner made! When dd was smaller I used to put her in the highchair in the kitchen with me with a snack or toy


----------



## hhimayy

Panorama tests came back inconclusive again. I have to see high risk on Monday due to increased risk of abnormalities. Hoping it's just my weight that's causing the teat to come back this way.


----------



## kmpreston

Anyone else finding sneezing and coughing very painful


----------



## Livvy

I may have to try tv. Honestly he hasn't watched tv much yet and hasn't seemed interested the couple times I've tried. 

Hhimmayy hope they find some answers for you!

Kmpreston YES. Sneezing makes me have round ligament pain!


----------



## SweetV

My lo isn't interested in the TV either. I usually bring him in the kitchen and give him a quick snack as well.


----------



## mirandaprice

My son doesn't really care for TV, but I found a few movies he'll watch in spurts...if I need to get dinner done and my husband's not home, I put one of those on. He likes to sit behind me and play with pots sometimes, or his toy cars.


----------



## Livvy

I'm so scared to have him underfoot if I'm using the stove or oven, he's fast and I'm afraid he'll pull something down on himself. He hates being locked out of the kitchen though. We have a baby gate up.


----------



## sewing_mama

Hey ladies, so I'm 11 weeks now, just came back from 3 days camping where I felt much better and thought the nausea was passing, but today I feel dreadful again. :( not sure if it's the hot weather or because I'm feeling anxious at the moment or both. Really struggling and got my little girl to look after and loads to do. Gah! Just needed a rant and maybe a sympathetic ear. Xxx


----------



## flipporama1

I put a baby gate up, for this reason. He used to watch "Bubble Guppies" pretty intensely but now he wants to be under my feet in the kitchen. So, I put him in his highchair with a snack. He doesn't always cooperate with that either but it keeps him safe. My SIL is staying with us right now (ugh, that's a whole other post) and sometimes I can get her to help keep him busy while I cook. 

Ladies, if you put them in front of the tv DON'T FEEL BAD. Please, it's not like it's going to harm them. Do what works for you and your family. :)


----------



## flipporama1

sewing_mama said:


> Hey ladies, so I'm 11 weeks now, just came back from 3 days camping where I felt much better and thought the nausea was passing, but today I feel dreadful again. :( not sure if it's the hot weather or because I'm feeling anxious at the moment or both. Really struggling and got my little girl to look after and loads to do. Gah! Just needed a rant and maybe a sympathetic ear. Xxx

 Hopefully it passes soon! <3


----------



## katestar53

We have the TV on quite a lot &#128513; My boys don't constinually watch it but every now & then (mainly when I cooking or do housework) I put it on. My three year old loves Paw Patrol but my one year doesn't show loads of interest in the TV just yet. 

Hhimmayy - Sorry to hear about the test X


----------



## katestar53

sewing_mama said:


> Hey ladies, so I'm 11 weeks now, just came back from 3 days camping where I felt much better and thought the nausea was passing, but today I feel dreadful again. :( not sure if it's the hot weather or because I'm feeling anxious at the moment or both. Really struggling and got my little girl to look after and loads to do. Gah! Just needed a rant and maybe a sympathetic ear. Xxx

I know how you feel sweetie, big hugs :hugs: I thought I was feeling better the last few days but the nausea came back today &#128546; When's your next scan? My 12 week scan is next Tuesdsy X


----------



## sewing_mama

katestar53 said:


> sewing_mama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so I'm 11 weeks now, just came back from 3 days camping where I felt much better and thought the nausea was passing, but today I feel dreadful again. :( not sure if it's the hot weather or because I'm feeling anxious at the moment or both. Really struggling and got my little girl to look after and loads to do. Gah! Just needed a rant and maybe a sympathetic ear. Xxx
> 
> I know how you feel sweetie, big hugs :hugs: I thought I was feeling better the last few days but the nausea came back today &#128546; When's your next scan? My 12 week scan is next Tuesdsy XClick to expand...

Thank you! It has been a miserable day as my little girl has a high temp too. Hope tomorrow is better for us both! My first scan is on 4th septdo a week and a half away x


----------



## Livvy

My 12 week scan is in 13 days! Seems like so long! Can't wait to see the pics from y'all's :)


----------



## flipporama1

My 12 week scan is the 15th of September. Ugh, I have a long wait!


----------



## hhimayy

I think I'm officially in the 2nd trimester! 

Soon enough we will all be feeling baby kicks and then holding our Itty bittys in our arms.


----------



## SweetV

NT scan tomorrow morning! I feel like this is all going by so quickly.


----------



## katestar53

Good luck SweetV for your scan X


----------



## sarah0108

6 days until 12 weeks scan... Nervous!!!


----------



## salamander91

Good luck sweetv! I think my scan is Sept 1st but depends on the mood of the consultant! It may be 2 weeks after x


----------



## mirandaprice

Good luck to all those having scans ! Pretty soon we'll of all had a peak at our little ones!

We had to put one of our dogs down yesterday, was a very emotional day. It's a cruel thing having hormones running havoc having to say goodbye to a pet.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry miranda! We've had to do that a couple times in the past. It is so hard without the hormones making it worse. 

My scan is in a week!! I'm so nervous. The last time we had an ultrasound was in may when we had our mc. We had a blighted ovum, so there was nothing there. It was the worst feeling just laying there while she searched and searched but found nothing. So praying we see a nice strong heartbeat with a wiggly littlw baby!


----------



## katestar53

mirandaprice said:


> Good luck to all those having scans ! Pretty soon we'll of all had a peak at our little ones!
> 
> We had to put one of our dogs down yesterday, was a very emotional day. It's a cruel thing having hormones running havoc having to say goodbye to a pet.

How heartbreaking Miranda &#128546; I'm so sorry, losing a family pet is just devastating... Big hugs X


----------



## katestar53

Mattsgirl said:


> I'm so sorry miranda! We've had to do that a couple times in the past. It is so hard without the hormones making it worse.
> 
> My scan is in a week!! I'm so nervous. The last time we had an ultrasound was in may when we had our mc. We had a blighted ovum, so there was nothing there. It was the worst feeling just laying there while she searched and searched but found nothing. So praying we see a nice strong heartbeat with a wiggly littlw baby!

That's must of been hard Mattsgirl, I'm sure this time you'll see a beautiful little baby &#10084;&#65039;&#128118;&#127996; xx


----------



## flipporama1

mirandaprice said:


> Good luck to all those having scans ! Pretty soon we'll of all had a peak at our little ones!
> 
> We had to put one of our dogs down yesterday, was a very emotional day. It's a cruel thing having hormones running havoc having to say goodbye to a pet.

:hugs: mama, that has to be one of the hardest things to do :(


----------



## SweetV

I'm so sorry! It hurts to say good bye to our furry friends. 

Scan went well but they didn't really say anything. I got to see baby quickly and I know that the NT measurement was 1.01 which was very low. I did get a picture but it's horrible.


----------



## kmpreston

Tried my Doppler today and couldn't find anything but not hugely surprised. Will try again when my bladder is full


----------



## flipporama1

kmpreston said:


> Tried my Doppler today and couldn't find anything but not hugely surprised. Will try again when my bladder is full

Did you look on youtube? The videos were really helpful. Don't panic if it takes a few days to find it. Just remember, most doctors & midwifes don't even .attempt using a doppler until 12 weeks. Good luck hun!


----------



## justplay91

So sorry, Miranda. It's so hard to lose a beloved member of the family. I hope you and your family are okay. :hugs:

10 weeks today. Wow, this pregnancy is flying by! 4 more weeks until 2nd tri. We still haven't told any family members yet... We have been waiting for the perfect time, but honestly I don't think there ever will be a good time! We already have a boy and a girl, so everyone expects that we'd be done. Little do they know! :winkwink:


----------



## kmpreston

justplay91 said:


> So sorry, Miranda. It's so hard to lose a beloved member of the family. I hope you and your family are okay. :hugs:
> 
> 10 weeks today. Wow, this pregnancy is flying by! 4 more weeks until 2nd tri. We still haven't told any family members yet... We have been waiting for the perfect time, but honestly I don't think there ever will be a good time! We already have a boy and a girl, so everyone expects that we'd be done. Little do they know! :winkwink:

I thought second tri started at 13 weeks? 
I'm sure your family will be over the moon when you tell them :)


----------



## kmpreston

justplay91 said:


> So sorry, Miranda. It's so hard to lose a beloved member of the family. I hope you and your family are okay. :hugs:
> 
> 10 weeks today. Wow, this pregnancy is flying by! 4 more weeks until 2nd tri. We still haven't told any family members yet... We have been waiting for the perfect time, but honestly I don't think there ever will be a good time! We already have a boy and a girl, so everyone expects that we'd be done. Little do they know! :winkwink:

I thought second tri started at 13 weeks? 
I'm sure your family will be over the moon when you tell them :)


----------



## kmpreston

I have no idea why it sometimes double posts for me:shrug:

Anyway in other news - I found the heart beat! It was very quiet at first so the Doppler was picking up my heart rate but then eventually it got up to 138-142 bpm:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## katestar53

Kmpreston - Yay!! Nothing more magical than that sound &#10084;&#65039; 

Justplay - I'm feel the same... The weeks are just flying by now!! I've kinda told close family & friends... I just can't keep my mouth shut &#128513; But I understand how you feel... People seem to think they can have an opinion on how many kids you can have, when & what gender they think you should have! This is why we aren't finding out the sex as we have two boys & I don't want all the comments! I'd be happy with a healthy baby! X


----------



## mirandaprice

Thanks ladies - it's so weird not having him here anymore and I still tear up thinking about him, but he's in a better place now. It's just so hard to say goodbye.

Sweetv- glad your scan went well! 

Kmpreston- yay for finding the heartbeat. I just love that sound, it's so magical! 

I think 2nd tri starts somewhere in the middle of week 12- it's weird how they count it. On this site first tri is up until 12 weeks, and end starts at 12 weeks...I guess just depends on who you ask? I count 12 weeks as going into 2nd tri.

I got my lab work back, the urine analysis and blood work my obgyn had me do...it's showing I'm dehydrated and have protein in my urine...which is probably from the higher bp and stress I've had the last few weeks. I guess I'll find out more of a game plan when I see the specialist on Sept 8th.


----------



## SweetV

justplay91 - It's amazing that people have a perspective on how many kids we should have. I have 2 boys so everybody expects that I'll try again. I got comments after my second boy that if he was a girl I could stop having babies.... what?!

kmpreston - my doppler will sometimes not display the heart rate but it is always a magical sound. Yay for finding it!!

katestar53 - it's because I have two boys that I'm going to find out the gender lol (although I did for the others too). I don't have to tell anybody though!

mirandaprice - I like the 12 weeks second tri... It means I'm there tomorrow! I think it depends on if you are going by lmp, conception or dividing it into 3 equal parts? I've seen a website give all three dates for trimesters.


----------



## flipporama1

SweetV said:


> justplay91 - It's amazing that people have a perspective on how many kids we should have. I have 2 boys so everybody expects that I'll try again. I got comments after my second boy that if he was a girl I could stop having babies.... what?!
> 
> kmpreston - my doppler will sometimes not display the heart rate but it is always a magical sound. Yay for finding it!!
> 
> katestar53 - it's because I have two boys that I'm going to find out the gender lol (although I did for the others too). I don't have to tell anybody though!
> 
> mirandaprice - I like the 12 weeks second tri... It means I'm there tomorrow! I think it depends on if you are going by lmp, conception or dividing it into 3 equal parts? I've seen a website give all three dates for trimesters.

Isn't that horrible when people try to put their two cents into your family size? I had a girl first then a boy and my exMIL " reminded" me every single time I saw her that my family was complete. Ugh... I'm going on #5, hahahaha!


----------



## SweetV

flipporama - my mom is the worst for this! She even said this pregnancy that "it better be a girl so you can be done". I have half a mind that even if it is a girl to have 3 more lol.


----------



## flipporama1

SweetV said:


> flipporama - my mom is the worst for this! She even said this pregnancy that "it better be a girl so you can be done". I have half a mind that even if it is a girl to have 3 more lol.

LOL, yesssss! 
I'm glad my mother doesn't even ask if I'm done having babies. I'm the 2nd of 6 though. She loves babies and I'm positive she would have had more but she almost bled out with my youngest brother & had to have an emergency hysterectomy at 33 years old (my age).


----------



## katestar53

Ladies, are your symptoms easing off at all? I'm almost 12 weeks & am still feeling rubbish &#128513;


----------



## Livvy

Congrats kmpreston!! 

It does depend on when you are counting from, but if you go by 40 weeks divided by 3 it's 13.3. So in the middle of the 13th week. Last time I waited till I was 14 weeks till I said I'm in second tri.


----------



## SweetV

flipporama1 - that's so scary! I'm 33 too and finding pregnancy harder as I age. 

katestar53 - my symptoms are not any better. 12 weeks today and still exhausted and feeling bloated and gross as I type. Last pregnancy I was on the mend by 9-10 weeks and feeling great by now. Hopefully soon. 

Livvy - I usually say 13-14 weeks is second tri as well. Not sure where 12 weeks became the magic number :shrug:


----------



## sewing_mama

katestar53 said:


> Ladies, are your symptoms easing off at all? I'm almost 12 weeks & am still feeling rubbish &#128513;

Week 11 has been the worst so far for me with nausea. Feeling slightly better today but still having to snack all the time or I feel sick. Crossing fingers and toes that it will ease off by the end of week 12! 

I was wondering when the end of 1st tri is too? I'm thinking the end of Week 12? I'm really looking forward to it, can't wait for my scan and sharing the news! Maternity clothes and baby kicks. 1st tri is definitely my least fave part of pregnancy. In my first pregnancy I felt much better in 2nd and 3rd tri. Only the last two weeks or so were mega uncomfortable with heartburn.


----------



## katestar53

I always count 2nd tri as week 13, not long now ladies! X


----------



## button05

Just checking in, hope everyone is ok. Big up to all the sicky mamas, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Livvy

Looking forward to the baby kicks too, and looking pregnant instead of fat!


----------



## katestar53

Me too Livvy... I hate that awful inbetween stage where your normal clothes are tight but maternity stuff is too big!


----------



## kmpreston

I'm still feeling tired all the time and sickness comes and goes

Has anyone else noticed they get pins and needles in their legs when they lie on their side in bed? Only happens on my left but it's driving me nuts :growlmad:


----------



## kmpreston

10 weeks today! (by LMP. Still 9+5 based on ovulation which is why I have two tickers)

Starting to get more and more excited now, although I imagine it will kick in a lot more after my 12 week scan. Got my booking in appointment tomorrow so then I will get my scan date :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

I was just complaining to my husband how I was at that stage of pregnancy that I just look fat instead of pregnant, I can't wait to start showing haha

I went out to celebrate my birthday last night and ended up throwing it all back up by 10 pm...great way to start my birthday :( 

Thankfully I'm not feeling super rough right now, but not how I was hoping to feel for my special day


----------



## Livvy

Aww, I'm sorry Miranda. I hope you feel better and better as the day goes on. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's a sucky way to spend your birthday, hopefully it gets better!!

Overall I think I'm feeling better. I still get nauseous when I get too hungry but it doesn't happen near as quickly. So yay!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

My nausea seems to have improved this last week or so but the exhaustion is still pretty overwhelming. I'm also feeling horrible with bad skin and clothes that don't fit properly. Heartburn is here too and I hate it. I had it bad with my lg but not until third tri.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ltweety congratulations and welcome to to the group :)

Mirandaprice yay for finding the heartbeat, that's lovely x


Hhimayy I've had bits of snotty discharge here and there, it's normal. Also still pretty exhausted, I've slept in so many time for a work as I've been so tired I haven't heard my alarm clock. I'm also classing myself as 2nd trimester too, I'm so excited to start feeling movements x

Oxygen I hope the time to your scan goes quickly, I hated waiting. Is a private scan possibly an option for you? Also I've only just been able to find the heartbeat for the first time this week at 12+6 and it was super faint and only for a few seconds x

Kmpreston also hoping it goes quickly yo your scan and you manage to find baby's heartbeat. Some people say a full bladder works best others say empty. It's just trial and error. The videos on youtube are quite good x

Livvy aww another person waiting for a scan, I think it's what makes the 1st trimester go so slowly. Hope it goes quick for you too x

Mattsgirl definitely ask him, it is nice. I also think it's a nice way for dad's to bond to be able to have quiet time listening to baby. I must sometimes feel so surreal for them because we feel the changes in our body everyday and soon we'll be feeling kicks etc. My OH used to like listening on an evening when we went to bed. Good luck at your appointment, hope you do get a scan x

Livvy my ds wasn't interested in the tv for a long time so I also used to out him in a high chair and give him a snack or he also had some mini cooking utensils so I'd let him play along cooking and preparing with me. I used to describe all the foods to him and let him smell things. He was happy with that most of the time. Some days it will just be a pain though x

Sewing_mama I feel ya, I had 2 weeks feeling great and then boom, feel worse than ever most days now. Hope it passes soon x

SweetV sorry you didn't get a good scan pic but glad bbay is doing well, I hate how rushed the scans are . Also wish it felt like it was going fast, I feel like it's going so slowly lol x

Mirandaprice I'm so so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: I lost my cat last week and I am still struggling with it and have a little cry most days. Our pets are like our babies, always so loving and innocent. Hope you managed to enjoy your birthday with the sickness and everything x

Justplay91 glad it's going quickly for you, I'm sure it will be a lovely surprise for everyone :)

Katestar53 I told everyone as soon as I had my scan at 10 weeks, I just couldn't wait any longer. We only have the 1 so no comments about how many kids we have. I want more though lol. We have had all the comments of people presuming we'll want a girl as we have a boy and saying we would be disjointed with a boy. NO we're both not bothered either way but both lean a little more towards a boy as out little one really wants a brother. I can't even imagine having girls lol. I hate when people say they want a specific sex too, like my baby won't be good enough if it's not the gender they want. Why can't people just say congratulations and then shut up lol x 

AFM - I finally found the heartbeat at 12+6 on Thursday, was so lovely hearing it and my ds got to hear it too. Was super faint and lost it after a around 1 minute. Tried again yesterday and was easier to hear with headphones in the doppler, made it loads louder. Been feeling rough still some days but have been having some good days too. Woke up today feeling great with loads of energy and then by lunchtime I felt like I hadn't slept for days. Had a nap and felt better though and enjoyed a little bbq this evening with some non-alcoholic beer to wash it down.

I'm a bit worried about work as I've had quite a bit of time off work and I'm still in probation until mid September. I'be had 2 occasions off for migraine as I get terrible ones when pregnant, I can't even lift my head. Then I was advised to have off when I was bleeding too. So that's 3 separate absences, plus I had to have a day off when my ds was sick x


----------



## mirandaprice

Does work know your pregnant, or have you not told them yet? After my bleeding scare I told my boss and she's been so accommodating...I have a 90 review in Oct, so was so worried she'd take the pregnancy poorly.

Yay for finding the heartbeat!


----------



## katestar53

Happy birthday Miranda, sorry you feel sicky &#128533;

Happy 10 weeks Kmpreston &#128077;&#127995;

Taz... Try not to worry, most workplaces are really understanding with pregnant women. I had loads of time off with my first then I was signed off for two weeks with my 2nd on bedrest but work were completely understanding. I hope yours are the same x 

Am so excited as its my scan tomorrow :dance: Looking forward to seeing this little bean & finding out how far along I am! I can't actually remember my LMP, I can narrow it down to a week but we were on holiday in France & my little boy had chicken pox! I'll update as soon as possible X


----------



## PrincessTaz

Miranda yes they do know it's pregnancy related and haven't said anything negative. I'm just a bit worried when it comes to my 6 month probation review that they will try and extend it which may interfere with maternity pay. I hadn't had any time off at all before being pregnant except the one time when my son was sick and I'm sure if I wasn't pregnant that would still be the case x


----------



## flipporama1

SweetV said:


> flipporama1 - that's so scary! I'm 33 too and finding pregnancy harder as I age.
> 
> katestar53 - my symptoms are not any better. 12 weeks today and still exhausted and feeling bloated and gross as I type. Last pregnancy I was on the mend by 9-10 weeks and feeling great by now. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Livvy - I usually say 13-14 weeks is second tri as well. Not sure where 12 weeks became the magic number :shrug:

Yes, the older I get the harder pregnancy is for me too. I had my first 3 before i was 25. I'm just more tired & achey.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Katestar I hole they're as understanding. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, can't wait for you to update x


----------



## hhimayy

Saw the high risk doc today. Sawnothing wrong with baby but you can't always tell on ultrasound. He said the only way we would know for sure would be amniocentisis. Statistics say that women in my shoes have a 20 percent chance of having a baby with issues. He said in his experience it was less than that amount.
 



Attached Files:







2016-08-29 12.23.47.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hhimayy yay glad all was well with baby x


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay for seeing baby hhimayy, maybe I missed it, but what sort of problems are they looking for? Sorry if you mentioned it before


----------



## Livvy

Aww what a sweet little bub in there hhimayy!! Hope you get some answers soon. 

Taz hope work continues to be understanding for you. I'm only working part time, subbing as a school nurse so they don't know/care that I'm pregnant as I can pick up shifts when I want.


----------



## hhimayy

mirandaprice said:


> Yay for seeing baby hhimayy, maybe I missed it, but what sort of problems are they looking for? Sorry if you mentioned it before

My panorama test came back inconclusive twice due to low baby dna in my blood which can be indicative of issues with baby. I've read a lot that maternal weight and gestational age can have an effect on it as well. I am definitely a fluffier lady so I am hoping that was the reason for my results. 

I'm so torn. I feel like I can't get excited for fear of there being something wrong but we don't want to do any invasive testing which is the only way we would know for sure. I just keep telling myself to leave it in God's hands and no matter what we love this baby. I'm not worried about trisomy 21, it would be 13 or 18 that I'm scra red about due to short life span. Just would want to be prepared.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh yes, now I remember. Big :hugs: that's a really hard situation to be in. I hope it's not anything wrong with the baby, how stressful.


----------



## sarah0108

Morning everyone how you're well. Haven't been on in a while. I've been poorly for a week or so now and off work the last few days, I can't eat or drink and they think I have (possibly) a bladder infection. On antibiotics now but still can't eat or drink or get out of bed without nearly collapsing! They've advised I may need a&e for dehydration. I have my 12 week scan tomorrow morning at the hospital anyway so I'm hoping I'm well enough to hold off any more visits until tomorrow. 

I'm also majorly paranoid as I kept getting comments about 'not showing' yet and the doctor I saw yesterday panicked me as felt all my stomach and also mentioned im not very big.. 'For twins' in hoping this doesn't mean anything is wrong and that I'm just not carrying very big currently!


----------



## broodymrs

Hi. Could I join? I've been waiting until after my 12 week scan to come on as I'd convinced myself something would be wrong but had that last week and all was good. Would love to join you all. 

I'm due 6th March but am having a scheduled section between 39-40 weeks. Looking like I'm on track for another big baby &#128512;


----------



## Oxygen7880

Sarah: I really hope everything is as it should be with your twins. How stressful for you. I don't think some doctors realise how their words can affect you :(.
Welcome Broody. :)


----------



## Oxygen7880

KateStar how was the scan?


----------



## salamander91

I hope everything is OK Sarah xx

Welcome broody! I'll be having an elective as well :)


----------



## Livvy

I'm sorry Sarah, I hope it's just because of their position in your uterus... I feel like this time around I must have a posterior placenta because I haven't had to pee nearly as much! Could definitely be something like that. 

Welcome broodymrs! 

Hhimayy, I hope all is fine. That's so stressful with not wanting to have invasive testing and all. I totally understand wanting to be prepared, my niece was born with a syndrome they had no idea she would have till they had her. She's 2 now but still has a trach and g-tube. She's learning sign language though and is the cutest thing. 

One week till my 12 week scan. Seems to be going so slowly right now...
When DS is 14 months i will be 14 weeks so thinking of announcing that way :) like with the two of us and him holding a chalk sign that says 14 months and me holding one that says 14 weeks.


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's a super cute idea Livy!! 

I hate it when doctors say things like that Sarah. There are so many thing that control that. I've only ever had singletons but I'm always way saller than they think I should be and both babies have been perfect 7 lb babies. So praying everything is perfect with your little ones.

2 more days until my scan!! Thankfully I have stuff to keep me busy until then. Today I got to finish unpacking a few boxes and clean like crazy. Because tomorrow my parents are comng to visit!! I'm so excited!! This is the longest I've ever been away from them. (Its only been 3 and a half weeks) I know thats probably pathetic but I'm super close to my parents and so are my kids. So we're going crazy. Plus they'll be able to watch the other munchkins while we're at the baby appointment.


----------



## kmpreston

Isn't it annoying that no matter how many times you get light, period like cramps (and it turns out totally fine the next day) you still blindly panic at the time :nope:


----------



## Livvy

Mattsgirl said:


> That's a super cute idea Livy!!
> 
> I hate it when doctors say things like that Sarah. There are so many thing that control that. I've only ever had singletons but I'm always way saller than they think I should be and both babies have been perfect 7 lb babies. So praying everything is perfect with your little ones.
> 
> 2 more days until my scan!! Thankfully I have stuff to keep me busy until then. Today I got to finish unpacking a few boxes and clean like crazy. Because tomorrow my parents are comng to visit!! I'm so excited!! This is the longest I've ever been away from them. (Its only been 3 and a half weeks) I know thats probably pathetic but I'm super close to my parents and so are my kids. So we're going crazy. Plus they'll be able to watch the other munchkins while we're at the baby appointment.

Ah! So jealous!! I'm tight with my family too but they live 6 hours away so only see them every few months. Enjoy your time!!


----------



## pb921124

Hi Ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I skimmed through to catch up and loved seeing all the US of growing babies. I love it! Glad to hear that first trimester blues are passing for some. 

Taz and Miranda, I'm sorry for the loss of your pets. It sounds like they were a big part of your families and well loved. 

hhimayy - What a great image of your little pea. :hugs: on the stress of all the testing you have been going through. 

Sarah- It doesn't sound fair for doctors to add extra stress to the loads of worry we already have by making comments like that. Bodies are different and show differently. I'm sure it would have been less worrying for you if they just do the scan and then address any concerns once they see baby is just fine. I hope your scan went well. xxxx:hugs:

AFM- We had our 12 week scan and loved seeing our little bean dancing around. I will try to post pics when I have more time. Also found out today that we're having a boy. I'm so excited to be having a little boy, although I also want another girl...good thing we're not done. My husband wasn't as excited which i didn't understand but he said all he wished for was a healthy baby and the sex didn't matter much, which of course made me feel guilty. But that only lasted for a minute and I was back to being on cloud 9 again about this little bean being a boy. I think I'm going team yellow for our next baby.

Hope everyone is doing well! Hopefully now that I'm feeling a little better I'll have the energy to be on more. I would love to be more updated on how you ladies are doing. I always feel like I'm playing catch up when I log on these days.


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations on your scan pb and on being team blue!! That's so exciting!


----------



## mirandaprice

So happy to see all these beautiful scans, can't wait to see more as they happen!

So exciting that were all either in 2nd tri or entering it soon! I can't wait for movement, I keep hoping I'll feel something soon. With my son I first felt something around 15 weeks, so maybe a little sooner with this one? ;)

Is anyone else just so tired? I get up several times a night just to pee...and some nights I wake up so hungry.


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks for all the comments guys! scan was perfect, they've put me at 13 weeks today :) two little babies wiggling away (twin 1 was a right pain in the bum and wouldn't stay still for measurements! Haha) twin 2 just laid there and was also a pain as wouldn't move for the measurements despite a lot of poking and prodding. We got there in the end though! 

Twin1 is currently the biggest, measuring 67.2mm CRL (I have a feeling it may be a boy) and twin2 is on the small end of the scale at 61.1mm CRL (instinct saying girl). Currently no concerns otherwise :) had traces of ketones, proteins and whatnot in the urine sample but I expected it since I've been poorly and not eating etc, but she gave me anti sickness tablets for a week to help me get back up and running again as I've also lost weight. 


Hope everyone else has had a nice day, it was such a relief knowing all was well today! And definitely no need for me to be worried about the no bump thing :dohh:


I'll be adding photos later but most likely be in my journal :) X


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on the scan Sarah! It's ridiculous for the dr to say that about the bump. Bumps come in all shapes and sizes! 

Pb how have you found out sex so early?! How lovely to be team blue. I love little boys &#128525; I'm sure I'd love a girl too but no experience of that, yet!


----------



## kmpreston

Congrats on all the scans guys :)

Yay for healthy twins Sarah

And yay for first official member of team blue!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so glad your twins are good and happy in there.


----------



## salamander91

Glad you're scan went well Sarah!
I had my scan today too. Baby measuring 12+4 so due date changed back to March 12th!https://i67.tinypic.com/1iltv7.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just so many lovely scans! I have another tomorrow at 10+2 and can't wait.

I wanted to ask a question. I am currently exploding around the middle -- it just happened in the last few days. But I am worried. I should not look like this at just over 10 weeks, right? I have gained 3kg in first tri so far which I know is probably too much. I was also overweight before my BFP but I had nothing of a stomach compares to this. I am scared -- how big am I going to be at the end!!! This is my first baby, so I don't know what to expect. Is it fat? What is going on? I am not getting bigger anywhere else on my body, other than boobs.
 



Attached Files:







20160901_205511.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 9


----------



## broodymrs

I've had a huge bump from 4 weeks! It's actually got smaller the last couple of weeks as proper bump has replaced bloat but I'm still pretty huge. I wouldn't worry. I put on loads of weight last time and I've put a fair bit on this time but it nearly all came straight off afterwards.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I wouldn't worry about it tiger. With all of my pregnancies I had crazy bloat all the way until it was replaced by a really bump between 16 and 20 weeks. 
As long as your eating well balanced meals don't worry about the amount of weight you put on. I mean if your eating fast food every day thats probably not good, cuz the weight won't just come off. For me I gain alot really fast then the second tri slowed down then speeds up again the last couple weeks. Basically gaining weight is good for you and baby.


----------



## pb921124

Miranda  Yes! I thought I was over the fatigue stage as I woke up with tons of energy for the first time in what seems like forever, but after a night of bathroom trips I was faced with another day of feeling like a zombie. I even tried not cutting out fluid close to bed time and still I was up what felt like every hour.

Sarah  Im so happy everything went great and your twin beans are looking good. Again I cant believe your doctor would put you through unneeded stress with such a comment. Cant wait to see your scan!

Broodymrs  I had the Harmony test. They collected blood at my 12 week appt and was able to tell the sex by the babys DNA in my blood. I love little boys too! I grew up with little step brothers over 10 years younger than me and I adore them. I always knew I wanted boys. I actually thought I wanted all boys until I had my little and it was love at first sight. She is so amazing and I LOVE shopping in the little girls sections. 
Salamander- What a gorgeous scan! 

Mrs. Tigger- I dont think its anything to worry about. Like the other ladies said, its probably mostly bloat. Its crazy how bloat can make you feel 8 months pregnant! Some days I have to pull out my maternity pants because no way will my bloated belly get into my regular jeans!
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Thanks guys! i am hoping it is just bloat and will get replaced with proper baby bump in the coming weeks. I'm already in maternity pants though, which just feels ridiculous.

Anyway, we had a scan today at 10+2 (I think baby measured at 10+1 today, but last scan it measured 1 day ahead, so I think they're not that accurate). Anyway, baby had a good little heartbeat, but was pretty quiet (tech thought that it was sleeping), but woke up once and waved it's little arms and legs around a bunch. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







02092016_5-name-removed.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on all the lovely scans!!

Bloat plays a huge factor is how early you "show" some nights I look like I'm already 20 weeks haha...also depending on the position of your uterus will determine how big your belly looks. A lady in my august baby group had a tilted uterus towards the front and she started showing really early on.

Do any of you ladies have suggestions for acne? It seems like my face is breaking out worse and worse as the weeks go on, I feel like I'm in middle school again


----------



## Livvy

I'm in the same boat acne wise. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Livvy

Also, shopping for maternity clothes is annoying. Online it's just frustrating and you don't know if anything will fit. In the store is expensive.


----------



## mirandaprice

I got lucky and between my sister and I we have quite the stock of maternity clothes. 

Her daughter is 9 month older then my son, so she got clothe for her, then when I was pregnant she gave the clothe to me and I added more, she got pregnant again and bought more clothe and added it to the pile. Maternity clothe can be so expensive for the short amount of time you actually wear it


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats on all the scans a good news. And for our first boy! 

I'm now terrified for my scan on Monday. Couldn't sleep last night. Convinced there will be something wrong. 

Feeling crappy too. Bad back which is starting to feel like a trapped nerve and terribly sick! 

Sorry feeling like a pity party at the moment.


----------



## pb921124

Good luck on your scan on Monday. It's so hard no to worry about everything being ok in there. If I could I would stay hooked up to an ultrasound machine throughout the whole pregnancy. xxx


----------



## pb921124

Ms. Tigger  So cute! Theyre so tiny but so active. Lovely scan!

Miranda  My acne gets terrible during pregnancy. Im already struggling this time around. Last pregnancy I went to my OB office for help and the medical assistant suggested using some time of exfoliating brush and going for facials. While I couldnt justify spending money on facials, I did get the exfoliating brush and it did seem to help some.


----------



## katestar53

Sorry I haven't been on for a while... Lots of stressy house problems (no hot water and a water leak) then my phone died! So much to catch up on ladies :coffee:

Well I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday, I was super nervous and they kept me waiting for nearly an hour and I thought I was going to pee my pants :wacko: Baby was just beautiful, waving their arms around and cooking nicely :cloud9: My new due date is the 10th March (day before my youngest son). I will have a C-section around 38/39 weeks as my previous two pregnancies were sections and they are not keen on letting me try a natural birth. So baby will be here around early March :happydance: We took out three year old boy and he is so excited to have another younger brother or sister. Am still going to try and stay team yellow but we shall see! :wacko:



Miranda - I feel you on the tiredness, I am exhausted all day and am still going to bed at 9pm Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sarah - hope your feeling better and yay for the great scan :flower: I so excited for you... Twins is such a blessing :oneofeach:

Salamander - Gorgeous scan pic! X

Mrs Tigger - Beautiful bump... Try not to worry, I got pretty big early on in my 1st pregnancy but it was mainly bloat. Great scan :thumbup

Sunnie - Good luck for your scan on Monday, I bet you can't wait! Sorry your feeling crappy, its so rubbish the first trimester, its just one big yucky mission to get though but we are almost there :flower:

Mattsgirl - How was your scan? 

hhimayy - Sorry your worried about baba, sending big hugs :hugs:

Ladies, I'm intrigued to see where everyone is from? I'm from Cheadle Hulme in Cheshire, UK. X


----------



## kmpreston

katestar53 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a while... Lots of stressy house problems (no hot water and a water leak) then my phone died! So much to catch up on ladies :coffee:
> 
> Well I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday, I was super nervous and they kept me waiting for nearly an hour and I thought I was going to pee my pants :wacko: Baby was just beautiful, waving their arms around and cooking nicely :cloud9: My new due date is the 10th March (day before my youngest son). I will have a C-section around 38/39 weeks as my previous two pregnancies were sections and they are not keen on letting me try a natural birth. So baby will be here around early March :happydance: We took out three year old boy and he is so excited to have another younger brother or sister. Am still going to try and stay team yellow but we shall see! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda - I feel you on the tiredness, I am exhausted all day and am still going to bed at 9pm Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Sarah - hope your feeling better and yay for the great scan :flower: I so excited for you... Twins is such a blessing :oneofeach:
> 
> Salamander - Gorgeous scan pic! X
> 
> Mrs Tigger - Beautiful bump... Try not to worry, I got pretty big early on in my 1st pregnancy but it was mainly bloat. Great scan :thumbup
> 
> Sunnie - Good luck for your scan on Monday, I bet you can't wait! Sorry your feeling crappy, its so rubbish the first trimester, its just one big yucky mission to get though but we are almost there :flower:
> 
> Mattsgirl - How was your scan?
> 
> hhimayy - Sorry your worried about baba, sending big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I'm intrigued to see where everyone is from? I'm from Cheadle Hulme in Cheshire, UK. X

I'm from a similar area to you - just north of Rochdale


----------



## salamander91

I'm living in Armagh, northern Ireland now but I'm actually from wilmslow originally!


----------



## katestar53

salamander91 said:


> I'm living in Armagh, northern Ireland now but I'm actually from wilmslow originally!

Wow Salamander, I love Wilmslow, we go to the Carrs park all the time plus our dog goes to the kennels in Wilmslow :) What took you to Northern Ireland?


----------



## salamander91

katestar53 said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm living in Armagh, northern Ireland now but I'm actually from wilmslow originally!
> 
> Wow Salamander, I love Wilmslow, we go to the Carrs park all the time plus our dog goes to the kennels in Wilmslow :) What took you to Northern Ireland?Click to expand...

I love wilmslow too. I miss it so much! I grew up in wilmslow, moved to Preston for uni when I was 19 and met my NI hubs. We lived in Macclesfield for a couple of years then decided to move to northern ireland. I miss wilmslow but his family are so awesome it keeps us here :)


----------



## katestar53

kmpreston said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while... Lots of stressy house problems (no hot water and a water leak) then my phone died! So much to catch up on ladies :coffee:
> 
> Well I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday, I was super nervous and they kept me waiting for nearly an hour and I thought I was going to pee my pants :wacko: Baby was just beautiful, waving their arms around and cooking nicely :cloud9: My new due date is the 10th March (day before my youngest son). I will have a C-section around 38/39 weeks as my previous two pregnancies were sections and they are not keen on letting me try a natural birth. So baby will be here around early March :happydance: We took out three year old boy and he is so excited to have another younger brother or sister. Am still going to try and stay team yellow but we shall see! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda - I feel you on the tiredness, I am exhausted all day and am still going to bed at 9pm Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Sarah - hope your feeling better and yay for the great scan :flower: I so excited for you... Twins is such a blessing :oneofeach:
> 
> Salamander - Gorgeous scan pic! X
> 
> Mrs Tigger - Beautiful bump... Try not to worry, I got pretty big early on in my 1st pregnancy but it was mainly bloat. Great scan :thumbup
> 
> Sunnie - Good luck for your scan on Monday, I bet you can't wait! Sorry your feeling crappy, its so rubbish the first trimester, its just one big yucky mission to get though but we are almost there :flower:
> 
> Mattsgirl - How was your scan?
> 
> hhimayy - Sorry your worried about baba, sending big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I'm intrigued to see where everyone is from? I'm from Cheadle Hulme in Cheshire, UK. X
> 
> I'm from a similar area to you - just north of RochdaleClick to expand...

Not far from me at all &#128516; Do you get into Manchester a lot? It was my birthday yesterday so we off to the Museum of Science & Industry then lunch in Spiningfields x


----------



## katestar53

salamander91 said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm living in Armagh, northern Ireland now but I'm actually from wilmslow originally!
> 
> Wow Salamander, I love Wilmslow, we go to the Carrs park all the time plus our dog goes to the kennels in Wilmslow :) What took you to Northern Ireland?Click to expand...
> 
> I love wilmslow too. I miss it so much! I grew up in wilmslow, moved to Preston for uni when I was 19 and met my NI hubs. We lived in Macclesfield for a couple of years then decided to move to northern ireland. I miss wilmslow but his family are so awesome it keeps us here :)Click to expand...

How lovely &#128512; It helps when the in laws are great! My mother in law is amazing, we live in the same street as her & she helps us out loads! We actually got married just outside Macclesfield in Prestbury, it's gorgeous round there! X


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm from just outside of Burnley in Lancashire.


----------



## kmpreston

> Not far from me at all &#128516; Do you get into Manchester a lot? It was my birthday yesterday so we off to the Museum of Science & Industry then lunch in Spiningfields x

Yeh every couple of weeks. I was in Stockport for tea last night with some friends


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> I'm from just outside of Burnley in Lancashire.

Yeh I probably live even closer to you. Drive through Burnley every day going to work!


----------



## Livvy

I grew up overseas but my family is living in Michigan and my husband and I are in Ohio. His family is in New York so quite spread out.


----------



## Livvy

Also congrats on your scan Kate-- so adorable <3


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on your scan Kate!

I'm in Florida, USA. Seems lots of ladies from UK on this group!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Scan went great. The pictures are really blurry, but saw a strong heartbear and was measuring right on track!!
I'm from Washington State, USA. There are a lot for over seas on here


----------



## SweetV

Ontario, Canada here!


----------



## kmpreston

Has anyone else found that although they can hear baby's heart beat on the Doppler the Doppler doesn't seem to measure the heart rate properly?
Mine was saying baby's heart rate was going down from 120-70 even though I could hear quiet clearly that it wasn't. So I counted myself for 15 seconds and then multiplied by 4 and it was 164bpm which is definitely more like how fast it sounded!!


----------



## mirandaprice

My doppler doesn't measure accurately either, I figure it's just because they're still so small and low down. I always have to point the doppler wand at an angle towards my pelvic bone...if it's not right on top I imagine that would make it hard to read


----------



## sarah0108

Loving everyones scan pics!


----------



## katestar53

kmpreston said:


> Has anyone else found that although they can hear baby's heart beat on the Doppler the Doppler doesn't seem to measure the heart rate properly?
> Mine was saying baby's heart rate was going down from 120-70 even though I could hear quiet clearly that it wasn't. So I counted myself for 15 seconds and then multiplied by 4 and it was 164bpm which is definitely more like how fast it sounded!!

This happens to me too... It sounds all muffled & distant & I never get a reading. But my scanned revealed I had an anterior placenta so the Doppler had to get through the placenta. I had this with first & I had the same thing plus I didn't feel movement I'll about 22 weeks. But I can still hear the HB so that's good xx


----------



## button05

Lots of NW England ladies here! I'm north west too- on the Wirral :) 

Salamander- I was in Preston for uni too! I graduated 2009.

Miranda- I'm so very jealous that you live in Florida! My favourite place in the world (classic Orlando tourist here haha; although we also loved Clearwater beach on our honeymoon)


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on your scan Mattgirl! 

Great to see so many Northeners!


----------



## salamander91

button05 said:


> Lots of NW England ladies here! I'm north west too- on the Wirral :)
> 
> Salamander- I was in Preston for uni too! I graduated 2009.

Awesome! I loved uclan. I graduated 2013 :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Button- I'll be in Orlando in January as long as I'm not high risk due to bp :) ...I'm about 3 hrs south from there


----------



## kmpreston

Orlando is my favourite place. We were there in April and Im planning to take baby next November :)

North west is unusually well represented!


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm starting to get worried that I haven't found the babies heartbeat yet. I am 11 weeks tomorrow. You all seem to have found it already. I found it with my first baby but I'm sure that was after my 12 week scan. I know that the baby is low down because I remember it from my first baby but I just can't find it.


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> I'm starting to get worried that I haven't found the babies heartbeat yet. I am 11 weeks tomorrow. You all seem to have found it already. I found it with my first baby but I'm sure that was after my 12 week scan. I know that the baby is low down because I remember it from my first baby but I just can't find it.

I wouldn't worry too much I can barely hear mine


----------



## broodymrs

I have an exfoliating cloth for acne. That's pretty good although mine is on my back &#128540; The joys of pregnancy! I'm from Derbyshire, U.K. Lived in Sheffield most of my life so the other side of the Pennines from a lot of you ladies &#128512;


----------



## TattyHead

Oxygen & KMPreston, will you be giving birth in Burnley hospital? I'm living in Darwen so will be giving birth in Burnley.
I've got my dating scan on Monday in Blackburn & am starting to get very nervous, I've already had 3 scans so I've no idea why I'm feeling like this :dohh:

I'm not really struggling with acne, but I'm starting to get a good few beard hairs & hate it!! :cry:


----------



## justplay91

I'm from North-central Illinois, US. So Middle of Nowhere, America, basically. Lol.

It's normal not to get an accurate reading on the doppler. Mine still doesn't even display the heartbeat, and I remember from my last two pregnancies that even when it does, it's always in the 120's or something way lower than it actually is.

I'm actually a little concerned because this baby's heartbeat is always up in the high 170's... That seems too high, right? My son's was always up there too, but my daughter's was about 140 at this point in pregnancy (I have recordings of both). Blows that gender theory right out of the water! Maybe it's just another boy. Only have to wait 29 more weeks to find out! Haha.

Congrats on the scans, ladies! I'm so jealous of you ladies that get 12 week scans! I won't see baby again until the 20 week anatomy scan.

Oxygen, I wouldn't worry that you haven't found the heartbeat yet. My doctor says she can never find them until at minimum 12 weeks. And that's with a big fancy doppler! I can find baby sometimes, but sometimes I can't. It's so hard when they're still this small!


----------



## kmpreston

TattyHead said:


> Oxygen & KMPreston, will you be giving birth in Burnley hospital? I'm living in Darwen so will be giving birth in Burnley.
> I've got my dating scan on Monday in Blackburn & am starting to get very nervous, I've already had 3 scans so I've no idea why I'm feeling like this :dohh:
> 
> I'm not really struggling with acne, but I'm starting to get a good few beard hairs & hate it!! :cry:

No I'm going to Oldham. I live equal distance from both but the route to Burnley is much more precarious should it snow so decided not to run that risk. Would have to go there in an emergency though as I work in Blackburn


----------



## mel102

Hey everyone loving all the scan Picts so glad all is going well for everyone I have my next scan on Monday can't wait to see my little bean again 

Oxygen i know it's worring but am sure your little bean is just hiding in there it's still very early

Am from Antrim in N.Ireland


----------



## TattyHead

Kmpreston - Those roads over the moors are awful to Burnley. I lived in Bacup for a bit & Winter was a nightmare! 
Definitely safer at Oldham..:haha:


----------



## kmpreston

TattyHead said:


> Kmpreston - Those roads over the moors are awful to Burnley. I lived in Bacup for a bit & Winter was a nightmare!
> Definitely safer at Oldham..:haha:

Yeh I used to live there, now just drive through it daily to get to work and know that there's no way I could do that journey in labour! Given that our worst snow this year was in March it's just not a risk I'm taking!

No one could pay me enough to use Blackburn hospital either, which is saying something given that I'm willing to use Rochdale and Oldham!!


----------



## salamander91

mel102 said:
 

> Hey everyone loving all the scan Picts so glad all is going well for everyone I have my next scan on Monday can't wait to see my little bean again
> 
> Oxygen i know it's worring but am sure your little bean is just hiding in there it's still very early
> 
> Am from Antrim in N.Ireland

Yay a NI lady :) good luck with your scan!


----------



## Oxygen7880

TattyHead said:


> Oxygen & KMPreston, will you be giving birth in Burnley hospital? I'm living in Darwen so will be giving birth in Burnley.
> I've got my dating scan on Monday in Blackburn & am starting to get very nervous, I've already had 3 scans so I've no idea why I'm feeling like this :dohh:
> 
> I'm not really struggling with acne, but I'm starting to get a good few beard hairs & hate it!! :cry:

Yeah I will be going no Burnley birthing centre. I used them last time with my girl and ended up being moved to the birth suite due to baby pooping in me. The facilities were good but my midwife was horrible so it's made me worried about using the birth centre again rather than the suite. Just my luck I would get the same midwife!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Kate your scan is adorable. 

My scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed. 

I'm from Liverpool uk originally, lived in Manchester for years a now we are just south of Birmingham.


----------



## elliecain

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been awol for ages, I just felt really horrible posting positive news when there seemed to be a few people getting really bad news so I unsubbed from due month threads. 

Lovely to see so many wonderful scan pictures and hear heartbeat finding stories.

After a lot of stubborn determination, I found my baby's heartbeat at around 9+3. Now, I seem to find it immediately most times and it's a great sound! 
I had my first NHS scan last week. My IVF dates were putting me at 11+3, but the CRL of 53.6mm moved us to 12 weeks, so my due date is now St Patrick's Day, 17th March!
The nuchal fold was measured at 1.3mm, so low risk for a trisomy. I'll get my blood results and a ratio this week, but I know my age (39) and the fact I had IVF will skew it, so we announced on FB on Friday anyway.

I'm finally booking in on Thursday... I'll be 12+6 and only then finally being made official! My GP messed up and gave me the wrong information, so my appointment with the midwife was in the wrong place... I'd booked it when I first found out, so I was really unhappy to then be told there were no appointments for ages. Still, once I finally got hold of someone, they managed to arrange the scan ASAP. I've got 2 appointments this week - booking in and also seeing endocrinologist because of my thyroid. Then, I meet a consultant in early October, as I'll be consultant led due to having IVF.

I am nearly off my steroids now, been tapering for the last 2 weeks. They masked some symptoms and I did get some nausea for a bit, but the magical second tri seems to be starting and I'm starting to feel human again. I'm back to school tomorrow, so it's good timing. I'll be in maternity clothes though - prednisolone + pregnancy = bloat! I also started to feel my uterus above my pelvic bone yesterday :)

Here are some pictures... 
https://i65.tinypic.com/2ni9ueq.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/10ngu1s.jpg


----------



## sepia

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't posted in ages, I have been having spotting about every 2-3 weeks so I decided to stay away. Anyway I had my twelve week scan last week and all is fine. No reason found for all the bleeding, suggested that it is just one of those things. The baby was an absolute pain and would not stay still. It took almost an hour to get the measurements. I am now due on the 7th which I always expected to be later than my lmp date. 

I am a teacher so I was back at work last week and announced my pregnancy. Only just come back from maternity leave from my first.

I am just starting to move into maternity jeans and I have the start of a little hard bump. Trying to hold of getting the rest of my maternity clothes out for a bit. But everything I have is really summery so I msy just h


----------



## sepia

Sorry managed to press post before I finished.

So I will have to buy more winter clothes. 

I currently live in bucks but I am originally from Macclesfield and would love to move back. I keep comparing house prices and its not fair!


----------



## sepia

And here is the picture
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2016-09-05 09_49_56-1.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarah0108

Glad everything was ok Sepia!

I just realised that although im due March 9th, they wont be letting me past 37 weeks (We spoke about it at my hospital appointment last week) so technically i'll be giving birth in Feb :haha:


You wont kick me out will you? :winkwink:

x


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats sepia and ellie on the scans!

Ellie - cute announcement!

Sepia - I've had some spotting off and on too, it's so nerve wracking
..that first scan couldn't come quick enough


----------



## katestar53

sepia said:


> Sorry managed to press post before I finished.
> 
> So I will have to buy more winter clothes.
> 
> I currently live in bucks but I am originally from Macclesfield and would love to move back. I keep comparing house prices and its not fair!

Sepia lovely scan pic! I'm originally from Berkhamsted in Hertfordshire, that's where I grew up! My Dad now lives in Aston Clinton near Aylesbury & I went to uni in High Wycombe &#128512;


----------



## katestar53

elliecain said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I've been awol for ages, I just felt really horrible posting positive news when there seemed to be a few people getting really bad news so I unsubbed from due month threads.
> 
> Lovely to see so many wonderful scan pictures and hear heartbeat finding stories.
> 
> After a lot of stubborn determination, I found my baby's heartbeat at around 9+3. Now, I seem to find it immediately most times and it's a great sound!
> I had my first NHS scan last week. My IVF dates were putting me at 11+3, but the CRL of 53.6mm moved us to 12 weeks, so my due date is now St Patrick's Day, 17th March!
> The nuchal fold was measured at 1.3mm, so low risk for a trisomy. I'll get my blood results and a ratio this week, but I know my age (39) and the fact I had IVF will skew it, so we announced on FB on Friday anyway.
> 
> I'm finally booking in on Thursday... I'll be 12+6 and only then finally being made official! My GP messed up and gave me the wrong information, so my appointment with the midwife was in the wrong place... I'd booked it when I first found out, so I was really unhappy to then be told there were no appointments for ages. Still, once I finally got hold of someone, they managed to arrange the scan ASAP. I've got 2 appointments this week - booking in and also seeing endocrinologist because of my thyroid. Then, I meet a consultant in early October, as I'll be consultant led due to having IVF.
> 
> I am nearly off my steroids now, been tapering for the last 2 weeks. They masked some symptoms and I did get some nausea for a bit, but the magical second tri seems to be starting and I'm starting to feel human again. I'm back to school tomorrow, so it's good timing. I'll be in maternity clothes though - prednisolone + pregnancy = bloat! I also started to feel my uterus above my pelvic bone yesterday :)
> 
> Here are some pictures...
> https://i65.tinypic.com/2ni9ueq.jpg
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/10ngu1s.jpg

Great news on your scan & love love love your announcement photo! Your doggy is adorable x


----------



## salamander91

sarah0108 said:


> Glad everything was ok Sepia!
> 
> I just realised that although im due March 9th, they wont be letting me past 37 weeks (We spoke about it at my hospital appointment last week) so technically i'll be giving birth in Feb :haha:
> 
> 
> You wont kick me out will you? :winkwink:
> 
> x

I'll be having a Feb baby too. Due March 12th but having a section at 38 weeks at the latest so late Feb :)


----------



## katestar53

Me too! Due 10th but having section at 38 weeks &#128515;


----------



## Livvy

Great scan pics ladies, so adorable :) I feel like I may have an April baby so there's that!!


----------



## sarah0108

Haha that's ok then! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## katestar53

Soooooo tired.... And grumpy!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Scan all went well today. So we have announced. 

Fingers crossed bloods come back normal! 

Great news everyone, most of us are past the 12 week scan now!


----------



## sepia

katestar53 said:


> sepia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry managed to press post before I finished.
> 
> So I will have to buy more winter clothes.
> 
> I currently live in bucks but I am originally from Macclesfield and would love to move back. I keep comparing house prices and its not fair!
> 
> Sepia lovely scan pic! I'm originally from Berkhamsted in Hertfordshire, that's where I grew up! My Dad now lives in Aston Clinton near Aylesbury & I went to uni in High Wycombe &#128512;Click to expand...

I live very near your dad! And I work in Wycombe. I am expecting this baby to go overdue just like ds so definitely a March baby


----------



## SweetV

Due March 12th but will be induced at 38 weeks so probably also a Feb. baby here.


----------



## TattyHead

My little one wasn't being co-operative so no NT measurements and not a great picture, but baby's perfect regardless. 

I was born in Yeovil hospital Ellie, was brought up in Crewkerne but moved up north when I was 18 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160905_171000.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Livvy

Ladies, I am sad. My 12 week ultrasound is in 2 days but we just got the bill for the dating one and it was $150, apparently insurance didn't cover it, so now hubby is saying I can't have the 12 week one. :cry: I will call the insurance tomorrow and see what they say, or maybe if my doctor codes it differently if they'll cover it. Not holding out hope though. So disappointed. Been looking forward to it for weeks.


----------



## sarah0108

Milestone!! (For me!!)

I just ate a plate of dinner :happydance: 

I've not eaten in weeks so I am super happy!


----------



## mirandaprice

Livvy - sometimes they only cover part of the cost...I haven't received any bills yet, but I know I'll be getting one for at least one of the scans I had...a lot of ins are really stingy about what they'll cover..definitely call up and see what they say...Maybe find out about the NT scan cost if they'll cover it


----------



## kmpreston

I'm tired and grumpy. 11 weeks today so impatiently waiting 10 more days for my 12 week scan &#128555; I just want to announce it already!!

As for babies coming early and in Feb - my due dat is gonna be 27th or 29th March but I'm almost certain it will be an April baby - my bets are on April 1st


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm interested if previous babies have come early or gone overdue, does it influence future pregs?
With my girl I was due Xmas day (even though I tracked ov and estimated my due date about a week and a half later). I actually went into labour Xmas day (10pm) and my girl was born 4am Boxing Day. I was always convinced I would go overdue since my mum did with me and my sis and my sis did with hers. My birth was also very quick and would have been much faster if my girl hadn't come out with her hand above her head like superwoman lol, made it impossible to push her out without intervention. Wonder how much this will influence my experience this time.


----------



## Livvy

Miranda I will definitely ask. Hoping they cover it. 

Oxygen they had to use vacuum on my little guy due to his cord being around his neck and his heart rate plummeting every time I pushed. Hoping to have an easier labor this time..


----------



## mel102

Am glad the scans went well sepia and tattyhead 

Livvy I really hope you get something sorted with your insurance

Yay for getting your appetite back Sarah hopefully things will start to get better for you now 

AFM I had my scan today everything was good and am due 10th March


----------



## elliecain

So much good news on here. Congrats Mel! You are due exactly a week before me :)


----------



## SweetV

Livvy I hope they would cover it as it is a scan required to determine health issues and therefore should be required. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Livvy

Thank you sweetv <3 I'll call in the morning and update you all. 

We went ahead and announced on Facebook today, was so fun! This was the pic we used and I said "some sunflowers bloom in March!" Then had some emojis to show the 3 of us becoming 4 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 15


----------



## elliecain

Livy, that's so cute! How did people react? I loved reading people's reactions to my news xx


----------



## katestar53

Awwww Livvy what a beautiful announcement! And your family is beautiful &#128155; Hope you get your scan sorted! 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had scans x


----------



## sepia

What a lovely announcement! And I really hope you get your scan covered. I'm really glad we have the nhs at times. 

My ds was almost 2 weeks late so I am mentally preparing myself for the same this time. When he was born he was seriously ill and we spent quite a while in hospital. I am dreading the same thing happening again this time. He is absolutely fine now and I believe he is even ahead development wise.


----------



## sewing_mama

Hey everyone, I had my first scan yesterday too! Beautiful wiggly baby all looking good. Apparently I am 13+3 (a week further than I thought) and due date changed to 10th March. Told our little girl and she is excited. :D


----------



## mirandaprice

Livvy - love the announcement!

Sewing- congrats!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone! Ellie people have been so positive in their reactions (at least on Facebook!), it's been lovely. <3

I called my insurance and it seems no ultrasounds are covered at all, only prenatal doctor's appointments. *sigh* seems like that makes no sense at all but whatever. I may go to a private place since I was so looking forward to this one.


----------



## sarah0108

That sucks livvy :( 

And congrats sewing mama!!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats sewing_mama! How old is your little girl?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thats so stupid that its not covered. But hopefully you can find. Provate place that does them cheaper. And your announcement is so cute!!
Tryi g to figure out how to do our announcement but can't come up woth anything cute.


----------



## sewing_mama

Livvy said:


> Congrats sewing_mama! How old is your little girl?

Thanks ladies! She is 3 and a half and very excited xxx


----------



## Livvy

Aww that's so sweet!! :) I wish my son was old enough to understand what was going on. 

I feel like my bump is getting smaller as time goes on! Also check out my shirt! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elliecain

Livvy, the tee shirt is cute! Your bump was maybe bloat that is easing. Mine is starting to harden from lower down and the higher bloat is going.

Mattsgirl, what are you interested in? Maybe do something related to a hobby... We love our furbaby and do a lot of dog walking, so it was an obvious choice...


----------



## broodymrs

My bump seemed to get smaller as the bloat went too


----------



## Livvy

Mattsgirl I almost used chalk to write "big brother" or "I'm so cute mommy & daddy decided to have another!" And then was going to have DS sit by it. You could do that maybe? :) there were some cute pics on Pinterest.


----------



## mirandaprice

I saw the "I'm so cute mom and dad decided to have another" on pinterest too, was considering it haha. I have a shirt for my son that says "this boy is being promoted to big brother", so I think that and my son holding an u/s pic will be my big announcement. My immediate family all know, and apparently one of my aunts and uncles...thanks to my dad or grandma no doubt.


So, I had my 12 week app yesterday and happy to say my bp was closer to normal at 123/84...still slightly elevated, but so happy it's gone down. It's amazing what anxiety does to you...still till have an app with a specialist tomorrow.

Kind of bumped how much I'm having to pay with this pregnancy already...my regular obgyn and my specialist are two separate charges, do I have to pay a copay for both. It's times like this I always say to my husband, Canada is looking real good right now haha


----------



## ARROW

Well it took long for me to update.. but i did my big scan and all them blood work ...all was good EDD is now 10Th of March and we found out its a girl still dont know how i feel about that since i wanted a baby boy.. :shrug:


----------



## mel102

Livvy I love your announcement picture it's a lovely pict of your family 

Congratulations on your little girl arrow how did you find out so early? Your due date is the same as mine but I always go over


----------



## Livvy

Aww congrats arrow!! I don't have a girl yet but have 6 nieces and they are all just beautiful. 

Miranda that will be adorable! When are you announcing? I announced at 11+6 which is what you are now I noticed :D


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats arrow. Sorry you don't know how to feel about it. I'm sure once she's here you'll be head over heels with her anyway


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats arrow! 

Livvy- I have an app with my specialist tomorrow, if they plan a scan I'll announce after that, otherwise I'll announce probably this weekend when I can get a good picture of my son, in a good mood haha. 

I'm hoping I get scheduled for an NT scan when I go tomorrow, I think I'll be a little dissapointed if I don't.

My regular obgyn found the heartbeat with a doppler right away when he checked yesterday, literally squeezed the gel, put the doppler down and there was baby!


----------



## Livvy

That's awesome Miranda!! I remember the same thing happened with Slade, I didn't have a Doppler yet so at my 12 week checkup I was soooo nervous but he found it right away! Best sound EVER.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

congrats on all the beautiful scans!

sorry for the long absence but i've been super tired and chasing after my almost 2 year old and planning his birthday party. 
ob appointment tom so i'll get to see my lo but only on the doppler cuz she most likely won't scan me till 20 weeks for the growth scan :growlmad: so want to see this baby but private scans are expensive and insurance will cover the ob ones.
been either super hungry or really full, and of course tired, tired, tired. :sleep:


----------



## justplay91

Congrats to everyone finding out the sexes already! Arrow, I honestly didn't know how to feel when I found out my first was a boy (we both really wanted a girl) but I can't imagine our lives any other way. But gender disappointment is a real thing. You will come around to the idea of a baby girl soon!


----------



## SweetV

Livvy- that really sucks about the scan!! It's crazy how much they charge for stuff. 

miranda - glad the bp is cooperating. Again I have to admit how glad I am to have free health care :blush:. Too many take it for granted here (and abuse it!). 

Arrow - how did you find out so early!? Gender disappointment is a real thing. I suffered it massive with my second pregnancy I cried constantly after they said boy. When I found out I was having my THIRD boy I shrugged it off with a split second of disappointment and I could see the relief in my hubby's face that this wasn't going to blow up. Honestly this time I'm happy with healthy but I would really love a little girl.

afm - going on 14 weeks and I can not shake this exhaustion. Looking over my journal from my last pregnancy I was feeling great by now... Anybody else go into the second tri feeling like poop?


----------



## TattyHead

SweetV said:


> Livvy- that really sucks about the scan!! It's crazy how much they charge for stuff.
> 
> miranda - glad the bp is cooperating. Again I have to admit how glad I am to have free health care :blush:. Too many take it for granted here (and abuse it!).
> 
> Arrow - how did you find out so early!? Gender disappointment is a real thing. I suffered it massive with my second pregnancy I cried constantly after they said boy. When I found out I was having my THIRD boy I shrugged it off with a split second of disappointment and I could see the relief in my hubby's face that this wasn't going to blow up. Honestly this time I'm happy with healthy but I would really love a little girl.
> 
> afm - going on 14 weeks and I can not shake this exhaustion. Looking over my journal from my last pregnancy I was feeling great by now... Anybody else go into the second tri feeling like poop?

I'm still feeling like poop..still absolutely sick to my stomach. I was hoping it would start to improve now but it's getting worse again!

Fingers crossed next week is a better week for the both of us.


----------



## ARROW

Well here we do a chromosomes test then we do a NT scan and because my doc. Performed it she told us the sex of the baby thats how i know its a girl.... the doc.told us that it showed a girl but i still have 1% to be a boy...well i know it will take some time for me to get used to the idea of a girl as i really wanted a boy but i was the only one that wanted a boy everyone else wanted a girl... :hugs::baby: have you ladies done the harmony test? I am going to do it on friday here we do it from 10-16weeks but we know from the chromosome test that all is good! Its just an extra test to be sure all is ok...:shrug:


----------



## button05

TattyHead said:


> SweetV said:
> 
> 
> Livvy- that really sucks about the scan!! It's crazy how much they charge for stuff.
> 
> miranda - glad the bp is cooperating. Again I have to admit how glad I am to have free health care :blush:. Too many take it for granted here (and abuse it!).
> 
> Arrow - how did you find out so early!? Gender disappointment is a real thing. I suffered it massive with my second pregnancy I cried constantly after they said boy. When I found out I was having my THIRD boy I shrugged it off with a split second of disappointment and I could see the relief in my hubby's face that this wasn't going to blow up. Honestly this time I'm happy with healthy but I would really love a little girl.
> 
> afm - going on 14 weeks and I can not shake this exhaustion. Looking over my journal from my last pregnancy I was feeling great by now... Anybody else go into the second tri feeling like poop?
> 
> I'm still feeling like poop..still absolutely sick to my stomach. I was hoping it would start to improve now but it's getting worse again!
> 
> Fingers crossed next week is a better week for the both of us.Click to expand...

Hugs to both of you. I'm also still sick; I have hyperemesis again but have stronger anti-sickness meds now so feeling a little better. I have my scan tomorrow so at least something to look forward to!


----------



## mirandaprice

I opted not to do the harmony test since if my ins won't cover it, it can be expensive.

I'm still feeling exhausted, but I'm at the very end of first tri, so hoping another week or so my energy will come back.

I think I felt baby move, but I'm not 100% if it was baby or gas...I wasn't really expecting it so wasn't paying attention but I swear it felt like a little fish swimming around


----------



## TattyHead

[/QUOTE]
Hugs to both of you. I'm also still sick; I have hyperemesis again but have stronger anti-sickness meds now so feeling a little better. I have my scan tomorrow so at least something to look forward to![/QUOTE]

Good luck button! I'm on anti sickness tablets too, but they don't seem to be working as well as they were. 

What are you on?
I'm on cyclizine, stemetil and zofran.

Someone needs to find a 100% cure for hyperemesis!!!


----------



## broodymrs

I've just had the standard nhs tests so I don't think that includes the harmony test. I'm gradually feeling better but still having some really rough days


----------



## button05

Hugs to both of you. I'm also still sick; I have hyperemesis again but have stronger anti-sickness meds now so feeling a little better. I have my scan tomorrow so at least something to look forward to![/QUOTE]

Good luck button! I'm on anti sickness tablets too, but they don't seem to be working as well as they were. 

What are you on?
I'm on cyclizine, stemetil and zofran.

Someone needs to find a 100% cure for hyperemesis!!![/QUOTE]

Oh Tatty, you sound like you're really suffering &#128553; I'm just on zofran now, 3 times a day (started on stematil). 

Is this your first? I had hyperemesis with my daughter and it was much worse than with this LO, I was in and out of hospital and no meds really worked, so I really feel for you. Just keep going, it won't be for much longer xx


----------



## Livvy

hi everyone! I'm happy to report hubby let me get a private scan, baby was soooo cute I almost couldn't handle it!

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling sick. I felt good from week 9-11 and now I'm feeling icky again. What's up with that?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## button05

Congrats Livvy!


----------



## Oxygen7880

You ladies are dashing my hopes! I am 11wks 4 days and have had a few days over the last week where I have started to feel a little better. My daughter is back at nursery and walking her to and from nursery has been soooo hard. I'm so exhausted, my body just wants to stop. I was seriously hoping it would start to pass soon. I'm still feeling sick every day but some days are better than others. The exhaustion is constant though still.
I swear this second preg feels so much harder. Maybe being older and having a toddler. I can feel my body changing already in a way I didn't either with my first until I was way further on. My ligaments feel looser, my back is sore and my sciatic nerve is giving me pain! I'm not even in second tri!!!

Got my first scan on Monday morning and getting nervous. Still not found baby on Doppler. Stopped trying now because I was getting stressed.


----------



## TattyHead

Yeah my first button, that gives me hope that maybe next time won't be as bad for me either..I'm a real whimp when it comes to being sick aswell, haha. I've told my other half this will be the only baby we have because I can't go through hyperemesis again.

Livvy you're scan is so cute, baby looks all tucked up and comfy.

Oxygen, I've started getting ligament pain and stretching, and sneezing is a nightmare I have to hold myself in so It doesn't hurt so much...I imagine it would start a good few weeks before if you've already had a baby before. Good luck for your scan aswell!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats livvy, glad you got that scan in!

Saw the specialist today, they did my NT scan...all looked good! My bp was normal, 118/80!!! 

The specialist said I definitely had pre eclampsia with my son, even though my regular obgyn never officially labeled it as such...she mentioned baby aspirin can keep blood pressure down and prevent pre eclampsia...anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Appointment went well, she didn't do the picture doppler like I hoped but got to hear the heartbeat (160 range) so happy to hear that little heart pumping away! The baby was moving around so only got to hear it for short times. So for all the ladies having trouble with their dopplers it's at least reassuring that a professional has issues too!

I found out my scan is set for the end of October, so I won't get to see my new lo for a while, so I guess listening to the heartbeat will have to sustain me.

today is actually one of the first days that I haven't felt tired and worn out since I got up, so yay! I've had some days where I'm not too tired but this is the best I've felt in months. I hope I have more but as I know it could just be a brief reprieve but I'll take it, especially with my lo's birthday party coming up.


----------



## SweetV

miranda - I'm pretty sure I've felt baby move too but again fleeting and catches me off guard. I've never felt my others this early but my last pregnancies have been anterior placentas. 

button & TattyHead - I'm sorry you're also not feeling well. I've never had hyperemesis and it sounds just awful. 

broodymrs - my NT tests don't include the harmony tests either unfortunately and my insurance will not cover it. 

Livvy - so glad you got your scan!!

Oxygen - I'm convinced it's being older and having the young one that is making this pregnancy especially difficult. 

MiBabyHopes - you give me hope that I'll also have even one good day soon! I'm sorry you didn't get to see baby but it's nice to hear that heartbeat!!

afm - specialist appointment scheduled for the 27th of Sept. I love this team of doctor's so much and I can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## mirandaprice

At my specialist office the dr said my ins didn't cover the harmony test, but it would only cost me 130$ if I wanted it done...I declined, but I always thought it cost much more!

I posted some scan pics in my journal, might add one here tomorrow.

My next scan will be the anatomy one at 18 weeks, Oct 27th! I'm so excited!

Anyone else have scan dates for the anatomy scan yet?


----------



## salamander91

mirandaprice said:


> The specialist said I definitely had pre eclampsia with my son, even though my regular obgyn never officially labeled it as such...she mentioned baby aspirin can keep blood pressure down and prevent pre eclampsia...anyone have any experience with this?

In the UK anyone who is high risk for pre eclampsia is prescribed baby aspirin. I'm prescribed it because I'm diabetic so that increases my risk. 3rd pregnancy and no problems with my BP in any of them xx


----------



## TattyHead

mirandaprice said:


> At my specialist office the dr said my ins didn't cover the harmony test, but it would only cost me 130$ if I wanted it done...I declined, but I always thought it cost much more!
> 
> I posted some scan pics in my journal, might add one here tomorrow.
> 
> My next scan will be the anatomy one at 18 weeks, Oct 27th! I'm so excited!
> 
> Anyone else have scan dates for the anatomy scan yet?

Mine's on the 25th October, doesn't seem that far away at all. Hopefully baby will be a little more cooperative for that one. I'll be 20 weeks.


----------



## sarah0108

Mines 20th October at 20 weeks but we have a private gender scan on 27th September. 
I'm a bit nervous for when I stop these anti sickness tablets on Monday, I've attempted not taking them and it makes me instantly start feeling sicky and not able to eat. I'm hoping they'll give me more otherwise I'll end up poorly again!


----------



## button05

I would keep going with the meds Sarah, and when you do want to stop then stop gradually (e.g rather than taking 3 a day, take 2 a day etc). That was the way I did it with my daughter, rather than going cold turkey. I can't see me coming off the anti-sickness tablets anytime soon! I'm pretty sure they'll give you more, sickness is worse in twin pregnancies too!


----------



## broodymrs

My anatomy scan is 18th October. Seems like ages away but we're really busy between now and then so hopefully it'll fly by.


----------



## SweetV

miranda - I can't believe that it's only $130. I was quoted upwards of $900!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm so excited for all the anatomy scans starting next month! 

Salamander - I did some googling, it seems pretty common practice for prevention of pre-e. I think I may pick some up to start, I figure if the specialist mentioned it, it's something she thinks will work for me...she said most drs start around 12 weeks with it, and I don't see my regular obgyn until 16 weeks...she said she'd pass the info on to him to talk to me about

Sweetv, I always thought it was around 900-1k too...I'm guessing my specialist office must have a deal worked out with a certain lab to run the test, because she specifically said "if you want it done, your insurance doesn't cover it, but I can send you to a lab that'll cost you 130"

Anyone else getting sharp pain in their boobs? I swear I would of pulled mine off last night if I could of...woke me out of a dead sleep feeling like I was being stabbed in the nipple...they've been sensitive all day...and don't now I'm starting to think I may be leaking a little..which seems so early compared to with my son


----------



## PrincessTaz

Loving all the great updates on here, especially the scans and pregnancy announcements, all so cute. 

Missed so much on here though, it's getting me down how shit I still feel because even logging on here is too much of a task these days let alone house work. My ironing mile is like a mini mountain. I work full time so after that I'm just beat, come straight home to eat and then bed! Touch wood though yesterday I felt great and today is the first day in weeks brushing my teeth hasn't made me throw up!

I was hoping I might have felt some movement by now but nothing really, had a few flutters but not sure if they could be baby or not. They said I had anterior placenta again at my 12 week scan and I had that with my son and didn't feel any movement until after weeks, was hoping it would be earlier this time. Also makes finding heartbeat hard, can go days not being able to find it and when I do it's super quiet.

Really hope everyone is doing well though, hoping this feeling better lasts so I can get more active on here again too. Can't wait to start maternity leave so I have more time. Thinking I'll start from the 1st Jan so I can take my holiday entitlement before I go.

Also I'm guessing some due dates need changing on the main page. If anyone's does send me a message on here and I'll change it for you xx


----------



## TattyHead

mirandaprice said:


> Anyone else getting sharp pain in their boobs? I swear I would of pulled mine off last night if I could of...woke me out of a dead sleep feeling like I was being stabbed in the nipple...they've been sensitive all day...and don't now I'm starting to think I may be leaking a little..which seems so early compared to with my son

I've been getting sharp stabbing in my boots every so often, feels like shards of glass in my nipples & I've always had a teenie tiny bit of leakage afterwards..this is my first though. I didn't think that would happen so soon!


Princess Taz, hopefully your sickness is starting to ease now then, they do say around the 16week mark so fingers crossed.
My due date is now 13/03/2017 I haven't changed my ticker.


----------



## kmpreston

I am slowly starting to feel less tired. Still feel a bit sick when I wake up bit other than that I'm feeling good. And. I've got a bump coming on. I've lost 8lb since the start of my pregnancy so it's not just me getting fatter. These pics are 12 weeks ago, 3 weeks ago and today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Livvy

Cute bump kmpreston!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tattyhead I started leaking quite early with my first too, I was surprised when it first happened. I'll update you edd now x

Km Preston love your bump x


----------



## salamander91

PrincessTaz said:


> Tattyhead I started leaking quite early with my first too, I was surprised when it first happened. I'll update you edd now x
> 
> Km Preston love your bump x

My EDD has changed back to March 12th if you don't mind changing it :) xx


----------



## sarah0108

Cute bump!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

We made it facebook official today... this picture with the caption "We're excited tof announce this boy is being promoted to big brother March 2017"

Took all morning to get him to cooperate for pictures haha


----------



## Livvy

Adorable Miranda!! Is everyone excited?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Salamander changed it for you :) x

Miranda awww your little boy is gorgeous, love your announcement x


----------



## mirandaprice

Livvy - thanks! So far everyone is excited :)

Princesstaz- thank you!


----------



## elliecain

Hi. My due date changed to 17th March if you don't mind updating it. Thanks!


----------



## xSamantha

Hi girls! Due March 26th here. :) Having my 12 week scan on a Wednesday at 12w3d. Nervous.. but trying to stay positive.


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi can I join please, due 12th March :)

Name (just first)? Victoria

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Was 16th going by my lmp but has been changed to 12th at scan

What # child is this for you? 3rd

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I don't know maybe boy!

Are you finding out the gender? Yes if we can

How many months were you TTC? 1

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry you're feeling rough Taz. I have good days and bad days. 

I never dried up from ds so my boobs have been agonising this pregnancy and I'm leaking. I can't wait to get this baby out and feed it for some relief!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Name (just first)? Amy

How old are you? 36

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? March 11 

What # child is this for you? 3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Hoping girl, predicting boy

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 15 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? I was on progesterone but weaned now


----------



## ttc bubby no2

mirandaprice said:


> The specialist said I definitely had pre eclampsia with my son, even though my regular obgyn never officially labeled it as such...she mentioned baby aspirin can keep blood pressure down and prevent pre eclampsia...anyone have any experience with this?

I had mild pre eclampsia right at the end of my pregnancy with my first but no issues with my 2nd. Often it can just be a 1st pregnancy thing, especially if it was mild.


----------



## mel102

Sorry your still feeling ill taz I hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

My dates have also changed due the 10th now


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome new ladies!

Samantha - sending you good vibes for your scan!!

Ttc bubby- I don't really see it being an issue, but my blood pressure was high my first three apps due to anxiety, so I'm seeing a specialist just to be safe. I actually don't mind it now, a pain to see two drs, but I like the ultrasound machine at my specialist office better then my regular obgyn...and they send me multiple pics and little videos via a link in my text messages!

Taz- my due date was changed to March 23, if you can update please


----------



## sarah0108

So I woke up yesterday and had what looked like a lovely little bump starting! And today I have nothing :rofl: gutted


----------



## Sunnie1984

Livvy - I had the same problem with scans in my last pregnancy (I was abroad then and not in the UK)

Apparently some American insurance companies have taken a stance on abortion. As the nuchal translucency and anatomy scans can diagnose severe genetic conditions or heart problems etc, some anti abortion campaigners say it encourages abortions. 

So neither of those scans were covered, but I had a quick scan every appointment anyway. 

Tatty head - I hope you feel better soon. Unfortunately I as sick for 24 weeks with my first and 38 (until birth) with my second. I am on Zofran again this time and began vimiting at 12 weeks. Which is no fun at all!


----------



## Livvy

Welcome new ladies! :flower:

Sunnie, that makes sense. Not sure if that's why it's happening in my case, but could be. Thing is, we wouldn't get an abortion either way, but it would be nice to be somewhat prepared if something was wrong. With my niece they had no clue anything was wrong until just before they induced my sister in law when they did an ultrasound and found the umbilical cord only had two vessels. :/ a big shock for them.


----------



## still hopping

Hi Ladies
Can I join you? :flower:

My due date is the 30th March

Name (just first)? Idoia

How old are you? 36

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 30th March... IVF baby so doc can be quite accurate 

What # child is this for you? #1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'd love a girl but if its a boy I ain't retuning it :haha:

Are you finding out the gender? No... I really would want to but DH wants a surprise and ain't budging (stubborn as hell on that one)

How many months were you TTC? 7 years (that makes 84 months... Yikes!)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? None after 8 weeks


----------



## Oxygen7880

Yippee finally had my 12 week scan! I was worried that I couldn't find the heartbeat with my Doppler but the baby was fine and bouncing around. Got my harmony test and scan on wed. 
Anyone got any idea with nub theory (I have no clue).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Livvy

Still hopping so exciting you finally get your little one!! Welcome!

Oxygen YAY!! Is it awesome to see them?! So glad everything is well!


----------



## salamander91

Still hopping congratulations and welcome!! :)

Great scan oxygen xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Well still hopping!

Yay for a good scan oxygen!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

Taz - Sorry you are feeling rough, big hugs and hope you feel better soon my lovely :hugs:

Sarah - I'm the same... Some days I have a cute little bump and others I look like I have eaten all the pies! :haha:

Oxygen - look at that gorgeous scan! I reckon boy as the nub is slightly tilted up :blue: Try asking in the gender predictions page, the girls there are really helpful :)

Miranda - My boobs are also really hurting.. Every so often I get a sharp shooting pain and it really hurts :wacko:

AFM - Taz can you update my due date to the 10th March :)

I am feeling a lot better now to the point where I don't feel pregnant which is great but also a worry! I am using my doppler everyday at the moment just to reassure me. I really struggled in the third trimester with both my boys so am going to enjoy feeling good whilst it lasts!

Anybody feeling movement yet? My placenta is anterior so not felt anything yet :cry:


----------



## Livvy

Kate I'm the same regarding looking like I ate too much! Haha. Food baby for the win. I also really struggled in the third trimester last time, I had so much pelvic pain. My hip is already starting to bother me this time. :/ on the up side, I have been feeling the baby move! It's very reassuring. I had an anterior placenta last time and didn't start really feeling him till 20 weeks, so enjoying this.


----------



## elliecain

Great scan oxygen. I say girl, as the nub is parallel with the spine.


----------



## kmpreston

Had horrendous nausea and then vomiting all day today. Happy 12 weeks to me :dohh:


----------



## mel102

Welcome to all the new ladies 

Oxygen great scan pic i have no idea how the skull and nub theory works sorry 

Kmpreston hopefully you will start to feel better soon


----------



## kmpreston

I hope so. It must be a hormone surge. I've only had two other instances of Actually being sick. Both at 7 weeks. And my nausea has been going by lunch time since then. Found baby's heartbeat on the Doppler tonight and it's super loud so I'm well happy now!


----------



## Livvy

kmpreston I've been feeling awful the whole 12th week. Hope that's not the case for you! Today I finally feel a bit better. My app told me baby grows a whole inch this week so I'm guessing that's why I've been feeing crap. From 2 inches to 3 is a really big change!


----------



## mirandaprice

There's a surge of hormones at the end of 1st tri, beginning 2nd tri...some ladies tend to be sensitive to them. I was that way with my son...nauseous all first tri, small break from it around 11 weeks, then back again until 18 weeks.

Fxd it goes away kmpreston! 

I felt a bit off this morning, but mostly just sooo tired


----------



## elliecain

I felt shattered all weekend, at 13+2 to 13+3. That makes sense now, that Bee was having a growth spurt. I could have slept for 48 hours. I've been going to bed at 9.30 and it's helped a lot (I get up at 6 for work).


----------



## kmpreston

Anyone else experiencing an excessive amount of CM?


----------



## Oxygen7880

Kmpreston: yeah I am. Delightful isn't it. I've had it all through first tri but more lately. 

That makes sence about the surge at the end of first tri. I was starting to feel a 'bit' better but his week I'm flat on my ass again. Getting totally fed up of not being able to do anything. Getting my little Girl up, ready for nursery and then walking her there and back, just takes all i have right now. I felt awful this morning. She was crying for me to pick her up and carry her most of the way to nursery today. She's only slight but I just don't have the strength to carry her far (esp when it's so warm).
Hate it when she's upset before nursery. I'm guessing I will get more of the same when I pick her up. I have loads I want to do but I'm literally incapable! I'm so sick of laying on this very sofa! Hopefully the next couple of weeks will make all the diff for us all.

Most of the gender guesses have been :pink: I will be soooo happy to have another girl so i hope they are right.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm back at work after the summer holidays and it's just flooring me. I manage one or two lessons and then just need to sleep which sadly isn't an option :(


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't remember being this tireday with my son, only thing I can think of is I must if taken more naps while pregnant with him :haha:

This must be a massive growth spurt for the amount of energy that's being drained from me. 

Kmpreston - I've been having a lot of cm too, enough so that sometimes it feels like I wet myself :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

Yep having lots of cm. I've had swabs done as it smells a bit weird too &#128540; 

I really struggle picking my little boy up. He is a chunker but I still feel so bad. I was using a toddler sling before having a bump so I need to look into how to use the sling with a bump as that will help loads


----------



## Livvy

Broodymrs I really miss front carrying my little in his wrap. He misses it too I think. A stroller just doesn't cut it. Need to figure out how to hip or back carry.


----------



## sewing_mama

I'm still feeling nauseous too, it improved a lot but hasn't gone completely. Just been on a camping trip that involved a lot of car journeys and I got so travel sick that I actually vomited for the first time in years. :( I can't help thinking back to my first pregnancy, I'm sure I felt better by now!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Had my harmony bloods taken today and got to see baby again on the scan. Was great and they actually dated me two days ahead compared to the nhs dating scan. I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time too 159bpm. Also got to view the baby in 4d which is something I've never done before. Amazing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow oxygen, how cool is that!


----------



## hhimayy

Oxygen- look at those cute little ears! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing okay. Sorry I've been MIA. Just keeping my mind off things until my next ultrasound. 

Nausea has subsided slightly and I'm finally starting to get some more energy back. My work pants wouldnt button today but they are the least stretchiest out of all the ones I own lol.


----------



## Livvy

Oxygen, soooooo cute. :cloud9: I can't believe how much they look like babies already!


----------



## sarah0108

Wow what an amazing picture!


----------



## katestar53

Wow Oxygen!! Amazing scan :) 

Hhimayy - I'm the same... I can't wear normal clothes now... Just dug out all my maternity stuff & it feels so much more comfortable!


----------



## broodymrs

Great pic oxygen!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Having a horrendous 24 hours. 

I've got crippling pain in my lower left abdomen, where my ovarian cyst is. Accompanied by vomiting. 

Got a scan at 3:30 today but I'm terrified they'll say there's nothing they can do. I'm already taking codeine and paracetamol and it's not helping much at all.


----------



## Livvy

I'm so sorry sunnie :hugs: does taking it easy help at all?

SweetV how is breastfeeding going?


----------



## justplay91

I'm curious how others' breastfeeding-while-pregnant experiences are going. A few weeks ago I lost my let down reflex and since then my milk has completely dried up. :'( I'm sad because I wasn't ready to wean her. But she's doing great on bottles so it's just selfish mostly.


----------



## katestar53

Sorry to hear your feeling so terrible Sunnie :(


----------



## sarah0108

So much movement from these babies it's unreal! I thought it would be too early but you can even see when they're moving! I guess it's different to singletons as they'd have less room maybe? I just never expected this so early on lol


----------



## Livvy

I'm so sorry justplay. That must be so hard. I'm breastfeeding my 14 month old once a day in the morning, sometimes once more in the afternoon if he asks. Unfortunately, I know my milk is really drying up. We'll see if he continues or not.


----------



## broodymrs

Oh wow Sarah! I've felt movement but not seen it yet. That's so exciting! 

Hope you feel better soon sunnie.

No advice on bfing but I remember weaning before I wanted to and it's heartbreaking


----------



## SweetV

justplay - My 10 month old just started daycare as I am going to work for a bit before taking leave with this one. I had to send him with bottles and I'm pretty sure I've completely dried up. I still feed him when I get home from work, before bed and when he wakes at 5am but I think it's more of a comfort thing. It's also really, really starting to hurt when he latches. I'm kind of sad that it's his first sacrifice for the new baby as I really hoped to go for as long as possible.


----------



## mirandaprice

Sunnie- I hope your scan went well, so sorry about the pain you're having, hopefully your drs were able to do something for it

I stopped breastfeeding my son a while ago, but can't even imagine still doing so with the amount of breast pain and soreness I've had this pregnancy....major major kudos to you ladies that have stuck with it!

So happy to be in 2nd tri, impatiently waiting for my energy to return. I wake up feeling like I got no sleep lately...I'm so exhausted!


----------



## Livvy

Sorry you're so exhausted Miranda!! Hope you can catch up a bit on the weekend. 

I feel like my boobs have been less sore BECAUSE I'm breastfeeding. Don't know if that's true or not, but they were way worse last time with my first pregnancy.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry your so tired Miranda! Exhaustion is so bad here too. I slept 12 hours last night and I'm still tired.

My consultant wanted to check dates to book my anomaly scan so he did a scan yesterday. Measuring right on for dates and lo was wriggling around <3


----------



## kmpreston

Had my scan, all is well. Measuring 12 weeks and 5 days so my due date needs changing to 26th march please!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8334.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oxygen7880

Please can my date be changed to the 23rd March please.


----------



## Livvy

So happy you had good scans salamander and kmpreston!


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay for good scans!


----------



## Ellivort

I haven't checked in for a while!


I'm going for my 3rd, yes, THIRD NT scan THIS WEEK!. Monday baby was turned inward, so I could barely even make out baby in the U/S. HB was 154bpm.

Then I went back on Thurs, told to drink juice. i did and baby was pointing downwards and would not budge!

So i'm back today for one last go at it! I didn't get pics at the other 2, but will have new scan pics today when I get back, so I will share.

I'm still bloody tired, but the nausea is completely gone. 

I am starting to have some blood sugar issues (PCOS/Obesity risk) and it's really baffling. Fasting is always high at 7.3-7.8 mmol/L. But 1-2 hrs eating they are always in ranged. However my tolerance test (2HR) was high on fast, 1hr and 2hr. Yet A1C is only 5.5, which is stellar.

I have tried to cut carbs and am walking more post meals, so I guess we will see what the endocrinologist says on Tuesday. 

Other than that all is well :) Happy to see al the great updates and upcoming scans! Continued H&H Pregnancy to everyone!


----------



## kmpreston

Had my scan, all is well. Measuring 12 weeks and 5 days so my due date needs changing to 26th march please!


----------



## kmpreston

Why has this posted again?!


----------



## sewing_mama

I may be the only person in the UK who is thrilled the weather has cooled down! Feeling much less sick today. :)


----------



## elliecain

Ellivort, we are EDD buddies! St Patrick's Day due dates too!


----------



## mirandaprice

Ellie- baby doesn't want their picture taken haha. Hope they cooperate today!


----------



## Oxygen7880

sewing_mama said:


> I may be the only person in the UK who is thrilled the weather has cooled down! Feeling much less sick today. :)

You are definitely not alone. I'm sooooo glad too. Was making my sickness worse.


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> sewing_mama said:
> 
> 
> I may be the only person in the UK who is thrilled the weather has cooled down! Feeling much less sick today. :)
> 
> You are definitely not alone. I'm sooooo glad too. Was making my sickness worse.Click to expand...

Me too I have felt fine today after feeling sick all week!


----------



## Ellivort

Finally got the baby to cooperate for NT Scan.
Side profile, not the cleanest scan, but sure better than the other 2 attempts :)
 



Attached Files:







KeyImage03.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## broodymrs

I'm also thrilled it's cooled down!


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay for baby cooperating Ellie!

I wish it'd cool down here, I sweat just stepping outside for a minute


----------



## Livvy

Cute Elli!!

Same Miranda, it's still stupid hot here. Can't wait for sweaters and leggings.


----------



## elliecain

I'm another one relieved to get cooler weather. Now I'm off the steroids, my itchy skin is back and sweat aggravates it... The hot weather was making me sweat then itch so badly!

Anyone seen Bridget Jones's Baby yet? I managed to get DH to take me last night and I loved it so very much! I'm only a few years younger than Bridget, so I've always loved the films and our lives have had similarities. This latest film is definitely the best one.


----------



## TattyHead

kmpreston said:


> Oxygen7880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewing_mama said:
> 
> 
> I may be the only person in the UK who is thrilled the weather has cooled down! Feeling much less sick today. :)
> 
> You are definitely not alone. I'm sooooo glad too. Was making my sickness worse.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I have felt fine today after feeling sick all week!Click to expand...

Can't wait for this sickness to leave, I managed one not so sick day and extremely nauseous the rest of the week, & then vomit today...I hadn't managed to eat yet so it was just bile :'(


----------



## still hopping

It seems like great scan news all around! :happydance:

So glad your wee one decided to cooperate in the end, Ellivort... hehe

Over here we have just started spring so late stages of pregnancy will be through Summer... :nope:

I also had my 12 week scan yesterday... OMG... what an amazing experience! It jut made it so real... Hubby and I were both absolutely entranced (I am in love already) <3
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mirandaprice

Elliecain, I haven't seen it yet but want to so bad. I love the Bridget Jones movies!

Still hopping - congrats on the scan!


----------



## justplay91

Cute scans, ladies! Still hopping, yours has a great nub shot! Are you staying team yellow?

I'm so ready for fall/winter! Where I live, it will just be starting to warm back up when baby is born. Perfect timing!


----------



## still hopping

justplay91 said:


> Cute scans, ladies! Still hopping, yours has a great nub shot! Are you staying team yellow?
> 
> I'm so ready for fall/winter! Where I live, it will just be starting to warm back up when baby is born. Perfect timing!

I am not good at guessing :) ... what does it look like to you? Maybe a boy?


----------



## elliecain

If you don't mind knowing, I'd say boy! Mine looks very girl, pointing straight, almost down. Yours is pointing up and forked (so defo the nub). 

Edited to add: Then again, if you look at the spine in yours, it might be parallel, so girl... Also, I've read that forks are more common in girls!

Here's mine, for comparison:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarah0108

Anyone else getting Braxton hicks this early on? :wacko:


----------



## still hopping

sarah0108 said:


> Anyone else getting Braxton hicks this early on? :wacko:

Oh Sarah... poor you!
I haven't experienced them but I hear it is not uncommon for them to start happening after the 6th week, although most people don't feel them. If they are happening often and hurt do talk to your doctor... at least to put your mind at ease. Take care :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you! 
They're OK, it doesn't bother me, I just can't really remember exactly when I had them in my last pregnancies. I'm sure it was about the mid 20s mark! 

I'll have a chat with the midwife when I see her in a week or so just to make sure it's normal haha x


----------



## still hopping

elliecain said:


> If you don't mind knowing, I'd say boy! Mine looks very girl, pointing straight, almost down. Yours is pointing up and forked (so defo the nub).
> 
> Edited to add: Then again, if you look at the spine in yours, it might be parallel, so girl... Also, I've read that forks are more common in girls!
> 
> Here's mine, for comparison:

Yours is so clear elliecain! :) I was thinking the same about mine with the curve on the spine... as taking that into consideration you are correct and it does make it parallel
I guess I am not to have a straight forward answer :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

I really don't get the whole nub thing?! I'll post my 12 week pic if anyone has opinions. I have no clue!!

I've had a couple of real ouch moments Sarah but they've both happened while I was on the loo and I'm pretty constipated! &#128514; So it could have been that. The first time I actually cried out though, really felt like a proper contraction.


----------



## broodymrs

12 week pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1605.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmpreston

Mine definitely isn't showing the nub :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8335.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc bubby no2

elliecain said:


> If you don't mind knowing, I'd say boy! Mine looks very girl, pointing straight, almost down. Yours is pointing up and forked (so defo the nub).
> 
> Edited to add: Then again, if you look at the spine in yours, it might be parallel, so girl... Also, I've read that forks are more common in girls!
> 
> Here's mine, for comparison:

I think your nub is actually the line above where you have circled. It still looks girly though.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

still hopping said:


> justplay91 said:
> 
> 
> Cute scans, ladies! Still hopping, yours has a great nub shot! Are you staying team yellow?
> 
> I'm so ready for fall/winter! Where I live, it will just be starting to warm back up when baby is born. Perfect timing!
> 
> I am not good at guessing :) ... what does it look like to you? Maybe a boy?Click to expand...

I'm thinking boy for yours but if you put it in the gender prediction section you will get more opinions.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs said:


> I really don't get the whole nub thing?! I'll post my 12 week pic if anyone has opinions. I have no clue!!

I can't see a nub in yours. Will you find out or wait until the birth?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

So speaking of all this nub / gender talk... the majority of the nub guesses I had for my 12wk scan were correct and I am having a girl! We had an early gender scan yesterday.

I'm so excited as we have two boys so it will be amazing to have a girl too :)


----------



## kmpreston

ttc bubby no2 said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> I really don't get the whole nub thing?! I'll post my 12 week pic if anyone has opinions. I have no clue!!
> 
> I can't see a nub in yours. Will you find out or wait until the birth?Click to expand...

Pretty certain we are waiting. Just realised this wasn't me you asked! Baby brain!!


----------



## Livvy

Beautiful scan still hopping &#55357;&#56469;
Sarah I have contractions while nursing :/ as long as they aren't painful or super frequent I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## justplay91

I have Braxton Hicks contractions already, too. I noticed one earlier when I was lying flat on my back listening to baby on the doppler. They are normal early on and are especially common in subsequent pregnancies.

Still hopping, I'm going to guess girl for you. Classic girly fork and I don't see any stacking (I.e. evidence of scrotal sack). The ladies over in the gender prediction section are freaking amazing at guessing, though, so give that a try if you want a real guess!

Speaking of all this gender guessing/people finding out... OH and I cracked. We were going to stay team yellow because we already have a boy and a girl. But I decided I would rather know now and be able to mentally prepare. Not that I care either way, but I am just NOT a surprises person. I want to be able to set everything up, call baby by name, etc. So we will be finding out in 3 weeks, when I am 16 weeks pregnant!


----------



## broodymrs

Oh wow congrats ttc!

Yes we're finding out, way too impatient not too! Practically I also want to prepare too. 

Yay for finding out justplay. 

Does anyone else feel a bit weird about this pregnancy? I've just not been bothered about telling people and while I don't now mind friends knowing, I still really begrudge people like work colleagues knowing (because I hate my job and I'm leaving soon and there's loads of issues there). I feel like although I'm happy and excited I just don't feel the need to share the news with everyone, hence we've not done an announcement. But I also feel like I'm just waiting for something to go wrong. Perhaps because I feel I should be more excited. I was fully prepared for the worst at the 12 week scan so I was shocked and really happy to see a healthy baby wiggling about. But now I'm back to worrying again, and my next scan seems ages away although it's not really


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team pink ttc!

I never felt/had Braxton hicks with my son...so who knows if I'll even feel/get them with this baby, this entire pregnancy has already been so different


----------



## justplay91

broodymrs, I'm going through almost exactly the same thing. We still haven't even told our families, and there's a big part of me that wants to wait until after the anatomy scan, even though I know I'll be showing way before that and I'll have to announce it earlier. I think in my case, my hesitation results from feeling almost TOO lucky to have the two healthy kids I have. I'm worried that I can't possibly be that lucky a third time in a row. It's like in this pregnancy I'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop, so to speak.

I'm also a bit wary of how people will react because it's our 3rd kid in less than 3 years. I know even I would have probably rolled my eyes, once upon a time. Oh well, it's our life!


----------



## broodymrs

justplay91 said:


> broodymrs, I'm going through almost exactly the same thing. We still haven't even told our families, and there's a big part of me that wants to wait until after the anatomy scan, even though I know I'll be showing way before that and I'll have to announce it earlier. I think in my case, my hesitation results from feeling almost TOO lucky to have the two healthy kids I have. I'm worried that I can't possibly be that lucky a third time in a row. It's like in this pregnancy I'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop, so to speak.
> 
> I'm also a bit wary of how people will react because it's our 3rd kid in less than 3 years. I know even I would have probably rolled my eyes, once upon a time. Oh well, it's our life!

We've only told the people we have as I've been showing for ages now. Every morning I dress in loose clothes to disguise it and people are still commenting on how big I am! The joys of big babies!

Glad it's not just me feeling like this.


----------



## elliecain

Oh yes, TTC, now you say it, I see that the one above is even a bit forked! I'd though that was a foot/leg, but you are right. I'm pleased it still looks quite girly, as I'm secretly hoping for a girl, though I'll be delighted with either! 
I'm a tiny bit worried that DH won't be as happy because he wants a son to keep the name going (he and his father were only sons). He says he's happy with either, but I may stay team yellow, because I know he will totally adore the baby once it arrives, whatever the gender!


----------



## salamander91

Bloodymrs I've been feeling the same. This is a surprise baby and its very obvious since dd is only 6 months old. We've told our parents and my husbands siblings because we see his family every week. My family live over in England so I haven't told them although my parents probably have. We haven't FB announced and I don't know when we will. BIL and his wife have had a lot of miscarriages so no one wants to tell them we're accidentally pregnant. They've reached badly to all the children born so far in the family and just don't visit anymore. They're godparents to my 2.5yr old and he's met them twice and hasn't seen them for over a year. He has no idea who they are :(


----------



## broodymrs

salamander91 said:


> Bloodymrs I've been feeling the same. This is a surprise baby and its very obvious since dd is only 6 months old. We've told our parents and my husbands siblings because we see his family every week. My family live over in England so I haven't told them although my parents probably have. We haven't FB announced and I don't know when we will. BIL and his wife have had a lot of miscarriages so no one wants to tell them we're accidentally pregnant. They've reached badly to all the children born so far in the family and just don't visit anymore. They're godparents to my 2.5yr old and he's met them twice and hasn't seen them for over a year. He has no idea who they are :(

That's really sad. My sil had a Mac when I was pregnant with dyl and she definitely kept her distance while I was pregnant. She did come around though and went on to have a healthy baby. Pregnancy loss and infertility is so tough to deal with when someone close to you is expecting


----------



## salamander91

broodymrs said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Bloodymrs I've been feeling the same. This is a surprise baby and its very obvious since dd is only 6 months old. We've told our parents and my husbands siblings because we see his family every week. My family live over in England so I haven't told them although my parents probably have. We haven't FB announced and I don't know when we will. BIL and his wife have had a lot of miscarriages so no one wants to tell them we're accidentally pregnant. They've reached badly to all the children born so far in the family and just don't visit anymore. They're godparents to my 2.5yr old and he's met them twice and hasn't seen them for over a year. He has no idea who they are :(
> 
> That's really sad. My sil had a Mac when I was pregnant with dyl and she definitely kept her distance while I was pregnant. She did come around though and went on to have a healthy baby. Pregnancy loss and infertility is so tough to deal with when someone close to you is expectingClick to expand...

Yes its devastating. They're very much missed by the whole family :( we can only hope the doctors find out what the problem is soon and can help them x


----------



## Livvy

I'm sorry about that salamander, that's such a rough situation. 

I'm not trying to be whiny but everything hurts. This is how I felt in the third trimester with my son-- I had such bad pelvic pain. Right now my crotch hurts, every step I take hurts, my back hurts.... I really hope it's not like this the whole rest of the pregnancy. :( we want more kids too and I don't want to be miserable the whole time.


----------



## ARROW

Wow congrats to all the new scans...:thumbup: taz can you pls change the date to 10th.March thnx! Mmm... as for me... well nothing fits!! The bump is sooooo big .....:haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry Livvy &#128543; Can you get some physio? I'm going to try and get some as I'm in pain too. Mines my back though


----------



## Oxygen7880

How is everyone's sickness doing? Sometimes I feel a little better but I really can't handle smells. It's so bad that even my deodorant has made me retch today. I have some air freshener that I use when changing my girls nappy but even though I loved the smell, I now can't stand it and even the thought makes me feel sick! My house is nice and clean but I still always feel like I can smell something, no one else can though. It's ridiculous how sensitive my nose is!


----------



## button05

My sickness has mostly gone now Oxygen, but I know what you mean about struggling with smells! I can smell things a mile off, and I can't be anywhere near my husbands and daughters meals, ugh!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi All! Just wanted to quickly check in and say that we had our nuchal fold scan at 12w5d and everything is just perfect! Calculated risk for Downs is 1:10,082! We announced at work and on Facebook and are just thrilled! Estimated due date is still March 29th.

Feeling much better these days -- minimal nausea, food aversions mostly (not completely) gone, more energy. Current most annoying symptom is dizziness when I stand or sit up too fast.

Hope you're all doing well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12w5d-name-removed.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## broodymrs

Sickness is better but still there

I went to the loo at work and it smelt awful and I started retching so I had to go to a different floor!

My GTT has been moved forwards as I'm showing symptoms of GD. I was going to be tested at 28 weeks but moved to next week now. I obviously don't want it but in a way if I have it at least I can start to control it


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, was really really busy last week. I was in a friends wedding this weekend and we had a super fun week decorating and just having girl time.
But finally 13 weeks!! Definitely feeling better. Still really tired, but slowly getting my energy back. Maybe once catch up from last week I'll have a ton more!!

I'll be reading through and catching up on everybody today


----------



## kmpreston

If anything my nausea has been worst from 11-13 weeks but never mind I'm sure it will pass soon!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats tigger, that's a really good profile scan of your baby!

My sickness hasn't been too bad, mostly gone...but every now and then I get a random wave and have to take a step back from what I'm doing. Friday I thought I was gunna puke on my boss, today while pumping gas it hit me, and while serving dinner. It's mostly smells that trigger mine I guess. I hope you ladies that still have it bad start to feel better soon!

Today the other lady in my office commented that I really "popped" over the weekend....I really thought I wouldn't be showing so early since I didn't really show until almost 20 weeks with my son


----------



## elliecain

My bump got really obvious at around 13-14 weeks too! 
I've managed to avoid morning sickness, with being on prednisolone for the first tri. Since I came off it, I've had a couple of very mild little nauseous moments and the one thing that I'm really not finding easy is brushing my teeth. It always makes me gag now, which is really odd. Since I'm getting bleeding gums now, I need to be spending longer on my teeth, but I can't! I've booked to see dentist next week, so I'm hoping they have some suggestions!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Wow..... I got my harmony test results back today, super fast. Low risk for all so I'm obv delighted with that. Also found out the gender and to my total surprise I'm having a boy!


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's great oxygen, that all your test came back low risk. And boys are sooo much fun!!


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations Oxygen!! :blue:


----------



## kmpreston

Oxygen7880 said:


> Wow..... I got my harmony test results back today, super fast. Low risk for all so I'm obv delighted with that. Also found out the gender and to my total surprise I'm having a boy!

Oh wow congrats! One of each! How much did the harmony tests cost you?


----------



## Ellivort

Going to see my endo today to officially discuss my GTT results and go over my blood sugars over the next 2 weeks. Hope all is well enough that I can continue to control with diet and exercise.


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue!

Elli- I hope your gtt results are good


----------



## sarah0108

One week till gender scan :shock:


----------



## mirandaprice

I still have 5 weeks...getting soo impatient haha


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations oxygen!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats oxygen

Fx for gtt results eli


----------



## Sunnie1984

Glad all the scans seem to have gone great! 

Turns out I have a kidney infection. I'm dosed to the eyeballs on antibiotics and painkillers. 

Baby is fine. 

I've been knocked for six, taken a week off work and I am so exhausted. 

I'm also glad the weather has cooled down, although I now have heartburn which makes the sickness worse!


----------



## Ellivort

Sigh. My inevitable GD diagnosis. Waiting on nurse to calk for insulin education


----------



## broodymrs

Oh no elli. My test is Monday and I'm expecting same results tbh &#128543;

Sorry about kidney infection sunnie


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope you recover quickly sunnie!

Good luck on your gtt monday broodymrs

Elli, hopefully your gd is easy to control


----------



## elliecain

Sorry about GD diagnosis Ellivort.
Sunnie, oh no! I hope you get well soon.

I've still got 4 weeks 6 days until my anatomy scan. I can't wait to see Bee waving and kicking. I still don't know if we will find out the gender... I'm on "team undecided"!


----------



## katestar53

Oxygen7880 said:


> Wow..... I got my harmony test results back today, super fast. Low risk for all so I'm obv delighted with that. Also found out the gender and to my total surprise I'm having a boy!

Congrats Oxygen!! Boys are brilliant X


----------



## salamander91

Sorry about your GD ellivort! 

We were team yellow (we have one of each) but I think we've decided to find out. I just like being organised and it means we can get rid of Cora's clothes if its a boy x


----------



## ARROW

Sorry about GD diagnosis Ellivort.
Sunnie, I hope you get well soon. :hugs:

Congratulations oxygen! :thumbup: 

just got my results from the harmony / veracity test.... i was so scared all week because the result would not come out sooner :wacko: 
anw all is good and with a very very low probability for anything wrong :happydance::happydance::pink::yipee: 

now i have to wait 2 more weeks fore the next appointment:-k 

btw today i miss coffee i really miss a cup of hot nice smelly coffee what do you ladies miss the most?


----------



## salamander91

Congrats arrow!

I've really been craving energy drinks so missing those right now!


----------



## Oxygen7880

kmpreston said:


> Oxygen7880 said:
> 
> 
> Wow..... I got my harmony test results back today, super fast. Low risk for all so I'm obv delighted with that. Also found out the gender and to my total surprise I'm having a boy!
> 
> Oh wow congrats! One of each! How much did the harmony tests cost you?Click to expand...

It's cost £399. Obv a lot of money and very luckily for me my friend went halves with me and mum also contributed so I'm very thankful. I think I was worried because I am 37. 
Still in shock I'm having a boy. Wierd because I have felt it's a boy. I craved so much sweet stuff with my girl and I never had a sweet tooth before her. This time I've been obsessed with savour and esp sandwiches! But I just figured it would say girl again. It would have been nice to give Ellie a sister Coz I'm very close to mine. But I have two nephews and Ellie loves them so much so I don't think she will care!
I bought a couple of baby sleep suits this morning and it felt exciting buying from the boys section.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Sorry about the GD ellivort :(

I do miss coffee too, I'm obsessed with coffee shops! Although a have found a place that does the best decaf hazelnut latte ever! So keeps me happy. 

Quick question but what size baby clothes are you all (or are going to) buy? My girl was 7lb 1 at birth so fit into newborn and first size (next clothes). Second babies tend to be bigger right?? The newborn clothes I've seen say 7lb 8 and 7lb 11. So would you get the next size up (0-3?). Dilemma!


----------



## Ellivort

broodymrs said:


> Oh no elli. My test is Monday and I'm expecting same results tbh &#128543;
> 
> Sorry about kidney infection sunnie

I hope things turn out the opposite for you. 

I wanted to defy the odds by eating well and exercising. On the one part to have a healthier pregnancy, but part of me wanted to stick it to my jerk OB who had me diagnosed at week 6 in his head.

Now I'll get his self righteous 'I told you so' attitude.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ellivort

Oxygen7880 said:


> Sorry about the GD ellivort :(
> 
> I do miss coffee too, I'm obsessed with coffee shops! Although a have found a place that does the best decaf hazelnut latte ever! So keeps me happy.

Thanks!

I'm super jealous about decaf lattes. No such thing exists where I am and it's pumpkin spice latte time ! :hissy: Although it is probably for the best. 

i do miss my extra large coffee with an espresso shot in the AM, it's been downgraded to a medium no espresso lol, but what I miss most are margaritas! Hubby and I went out to eat the other night and he had 2 delicious looking frozen margaritas. 1 for him and 1 in my honour! lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats arrow!

So jealous you ladies are finding out so early the gender....another 5 weeks is killing me :haha: 

I just have this gut feeling mine is a girl, I'll be so disappointed if my gut is wrong!

I get newborn for birth...my son was just under 8 lbs, but fit newborn for almost a month after birth (he lost 13 oz in the first three days due to jaundice feeding issues). I do have 0-3 month clothe as well...boy clothe from my son and girl clothe from my niece. I'm all set either gender. (But if a girl I'll be out buying more clothe ;) )

I don't drink coffee, but yesterday someone in my office made some and the smell was making me crave it so bad haha..


----------



## broodymrs

I miss booze! I really don't drink a lot non pregnant but especially in the early weeks with this one I could have drunk anything alcoholic! 

Re clothes sizes, my son was nearly 11lb and went straight into 0-3. He wasn't in those very long either. I need to check what we have got as some people got us newborn sizes as presents so they're still brand new if needed. I'm having regular growth scans so I should be able to get an idea of size of baby and get the right size clothes. I can't see us bothering with newborn size really


----------



## Ellivort

for clothes size we had bought newborn size, but when DD came 1 month earlier we had to get some preemie stuff for her before she fit into the NB stuff. Nearly every person i've known has skipped the NB size and right to the 0-3. 

This time around i think we will buy NB and some 0-3 and wait to see if bubs comes early.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Eeeek this group is getting super exciting now we're seeing so many cute scan pics and finding out genders, I love it :happydance:
Remember to do the poll once you know because I'm going to start editing the genders on the main page and it's easier to do that than go through posts :)

Glad nearly everyone is feeling a little better, I am too. Don't know if because I've had a week off work but I feel pretty great, don't want to go back lol. Hardly have any any nausea now and not feeling totally exhausted all the time.

I'm so jealous of everyone who knows what they're having, I'm really questioning staying :yellow: now, we didn't find out with our ds so maybe it would be nice experiencing knowing earlier. I just don't know. Still have 4 weeks until my 20 week scan so plenty of time to make my mind up.

I went on a shopping spree last week and ended up buying a new nursery set, I love it. I thought we'd have to use my sons which has seen better days after a house move and cow boy removal men but my mil put towards which was really nice of her.





Also clothes wise I've bough a few things newborn but mainly 0-3 months, newborn only lasted us around 2 weeks. My ds was 7.3lbs but was quite long. I have quite a lot of his neutral newborn clothes left too so will use those again. I love getting them out for a look, can't wait to have a tiny baby again. My ds just went 4 at the weekend, doesn't seem like 2 mins a go he was a baby.

Here's my 16 week bump pic :)


----------



## button05

Love that nursery set Taz, got to love ikea!

My DD was 8lb 8oz and was in first size/newborn for at least a month. So I won't be taking 0-3 to the hospital like I did last time!

Think I spoke a bit too soon about my sickness going; it came back yesterday so I've had to go back on the anti sickness meds grr.

I have my private gender scan in 2.5 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## salamander91

Mine have been 9lb 2oz and 8lb 13oz so I buy a couple of packs of up to 1 month and then 0-3. Cora actually fit in newborn for about a week but its not worth buying for just a week!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Button I never thought to even look in Ikea with my son, they have some lovely sets and so cheap compared to other places. Sorry your feeling sick again today x

Salamder I hope you mean 8 and not 18 lol, that would be a scary thought :haha: I'm going to get some up to 1 month too as they last that bit longer x


----------



## salamander91

Oops yes 8lb lol she's not even 18lb yet!


----------



## broodymrs

Lovely furniture and bump! We're reusing what we can as we're really having to cut back as I'm not going back to work this time!


----------



## mirandaprice

Love the nursery set Taz! And beautiful bump! (Btw, I love your curls)

I'm using my son's old crib...he slept in it maybe ten times since I bought it :haha: It's coming in my room to make sure new baby makes use of it


----------



## hhimayy

Started having sinus congestion yesterday and now have low grade fever and chills. Has anyone been informed what dosage of tylenol is okay? I have 500mg tablets and usually take two but 1000MG seems like a lot.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

My first was 7lb 7oz and second was 9lb. They weren't in newborn sizes for very long, especially DS2.

I'm not sure what size baby to expect this time. The plan is to have a homebirth so I won't need to stress about what sizes to take with me at least :)


We will be reusing our furniture again. I'm trying to not spend too much on new things but we will need a bassinet to keep in our room, new cot mattress and some other things that we got rid off.

I have some clothes left but also got rid of a lot which is ok as they were mostly boy clothes anyway.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Broodymrs we thought we'd have to reuse, we definitely wouldn't of been able to afford if mil hadn't been so generous x

Mirandaprice thank you, I'm loving finally having a little bump. Lol, we hardly used the cot until he was older and it became a cot bed. He hated the cot and moses basket when he was little x

Hhimayy not sure on the dosage, never heard of tylenol before. Hope you feel better soon though .

Ttc bubby no2 I'm hopefully going to have a home birth too, definitely easier packing wise. I took way too much stuff with my DS. We would have had to reuse without mh mil putting to, only thing is the cot got damaged moving and we'd try to fix it but it never felt as sturdy after that. Luckily my friend who is currently 5 days overdue is going to keep her moses baskets and stands for us to use which is a bonus x 

I went to the Aldi baby event today and picked up a couple of cute blankets and towels for baby, need to stop buying for a while now lol x


----------



## jadza

Name (just first)? Jadza

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 18th March

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? 8 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jadza welcome to the group and congratulations, added you to the main page x


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome jazda!

Ladies, I think I have a uti, going into the drs to check at 10 am. This morning I had some spotting when I wiped, that paired with the greenish discharge I've had all week makes me suspect infection. I sort of shrugged it off at first since no smell or irritation...but the spotting has me worried.

Had a good listen on the doppler, baby sounds nice and strong...but want to be safer then sorry


----------



## mirandaprice

No infections or uti, just random spotting. Heard baby on doppler, all is good


----------



## broodymrs

That's good Miranda. Always best to get checked


----------



## PrincessTaz

Glad everything was okay Miranda x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Glad everything is good miranda! UTI's are no fun.


----------



## sewing_mama

Re. Clothes sizes my little girl was 5lb7oz! OH had to dash out and buy tiny baby stuff. 0-3 didn't fit until she was 3 months!


----------



## justplay91

Glad you don't have a UTI, Miranda. I have had spotting at 15 weeks with my son and 13 weeks with my daughter. It's scary, but apparently can be completely harmless! Still best to get checked, though. Glad baby was fine!

I had a scare this morning. I went in to the Dr.'s because I've been having constant headaches for a week or more and they couldn't find the baby on the doppler. They got me in for an ultrasound right away, and of course baby was just fine! Whew. One of the scariest few minutes of my life! But anyway, baby looks good and healthy, so all is well.

On to clothing sizes, my two were 7 lbs 1oz and 7lbs 3oz and fit into newborn clothes pretty well right away. They do grow out of them pretty fast. I think by 4 weeks, both of them were mostly into 3 month stuff. Same with newborn diapers.


----------



## broodymrs

That's scary justplay. I've been having bad headaches and they checked me for pre eclampsia but didn't even try and find baby with the Doppler. I can feel him/her wiggling though so I think all ok. I am in a lot of pain today though. My bump and my back are so painful. Pretty sure it's the return of my diastasis recti as it feels like there's no support and Dh says my bump looks like it's drooping &#128543;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Justplay that does sound so scary, glad baby was okay.

I'm curious as to how big this baby will be, my and my maternal siblings were all in the 7lbs and so was my son. I'm thinking around the same for this baby, my guess is 7.11lbs x

Broodymrs I've been getting terrible headaches too, it not nice x


----------



## mel102

Welcome to the group jadza 

glad you don't have a uti Miranda am currently on antibiotics for a uti and it's not nice am so glad it's starting to feel better

My son was 7lb 14 and my daughter was 7lb 6 and both wore newborn but not for that long.

I have also been suffering real bad headaches that seem to be all the time am glad it's normal and not just me


----------



## MiBabyHopes

sorry to hear about all the ladies who are feeling poorly or are in pain, i had one headache but that was due to the light coming in the window right at my eye.

unfortunately i have to wait until about 21 weeks to have my scan, i have to wait until the end of october, so that stinks, but happy to see all the beautiful scan pics on here!

i have felt some movement but it's sporadic and not on a daily basis (that would be nice and reassuring) but i know it's still early and some women won't even feel movement until 20 weeks so at least some stretches and bumps here and there make me happy! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi MiBabyHopes, glad all is well. My next scan isn't until 17th October either, I'll be 20+3 I think. I'm still unsure if I'm feeling baby of just gas, would definitely like some daily kicks x


----------



## SweetV

I have been having constant headaches as well and some spotting in my eyes. I'm definitely going to bring it up at my appointment on Tuesday. 
My eldest was 7.3lbs and looked huge in 0-3 for the first month and my youngest was 5.2lbs and he wore premie for the first month and didn't fit into 0-3 until he was almost 3 months.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I had to go to my gp for the headaches last week as they were becoming too much. He wanted to sign me off work but I can't really afford to be off so he's given me a note advising my employers to amend some of my duties, hoping they will.


----------



## mel102

I haven't got my scab appointment yet am hoping it comes soon


----------



## TattyHead

Well I thought because I wasn't peeing that much it was obviously because I have an iron bladder & super amazing pelvic floor muscles & wouldn't have any issues until I had a HUGE bump!!
I was wrong..
So very wrong..
I've had to pee every 2 hours since I woke up!

My bump is beginning to feel quite heavy & uncomfortable so I've been using heat pack's, on the plus side however, I seem to feel a lot less nauseated & no vomiting these past 2 days, I hope that continues!!


----------



## Livvy

I thought I was the only one having headaches!! They've been so bad and a daily occurrence. I hate it. Makes it so difficult to function.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Sorry to those having headaches :( I have only had them a couple of times and I think it was progesterone related as it was when I went on the supplements and also when I weaned off.

I think I have been feeling little movements, I'm looking forward to when I know they are actual movements!


----------



## broodymrs

Livvy see your dr if they're that bad. Mine were daily migraines which thankfully have been better since 16 weeks. I was prescribed migraine tablets which again thankfully I've not needed but at least I know I have them now if I do. My dr was cross with me for not going sooner as it can be a sign of pre e. He now also wants me to tell the midwife every time I have a headache. I'm not doing though, I'd be ringing her constantly!


----------



## broodymrs

I'm loving the movements. They started early but in the last week or so they've very definitely been baby kicks. Some days have been crazy active. I went to a conference yesterday and there was really loud music (and a dancing dragon!) and baby onlywoke up at the end! Please sleep as well when you're here baby!!

My bump/back pain was horrendous Friday. Time for physio I think!


----------



## amc90

I am measured 14 weeks and 2 days with a little girl. I've been getting a lot of headaches too but they're mostly stress induced. My lips have been so dry no matter how much I drink! It's aggravating.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats amc!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Congrats amc :) 

After I posted about not getting headaches of course I got a headache today! Last time I say anything like that again :)

Today I am suddenly finding my bump that little but uncomfortable when I bend now... I must have officially popped. It does make it feel a little bit more real now.


----------



## mel102

Congratulations amc x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tattyhead I constantly have to pee too, mostly during that and don't do too bad on a night yet. I know it's coming though!

Livvy lucks like a lot of us are suffering with the headaches, hopefully they'll ease soon.

ttc bubby no2 yay for feeling some movement and your bump popping, hopefully not long until you're feeling some proper little jabs. 

Broodymrs aww lovely you've felt some proper kicks, I can't wait. I remember my son used to go mad at all my sister tap dancing classes lol. Sorry about the back pain.

amc90 congratulations :) I've also had some dry lips, they're really sore on a morning even though I always have a glass of water before bed.

AFM not much to happening, feeling some strange feelings that I think may be movements but I'm not sure. You think I should know having done this before but I really can't remember what those early ones felt like lol. Went out for a meal with my OH and some friends which was lovely, so glad I can really enjoy my food again. I was absolutely shattered by 9pm though, it was supposed to be for my 30th birthday which is next week but I was way too tired to party lol x


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats acm!

Sorry for all the headaches ladies...perhaps a lot to do with how hot it's been everywhere?

I had a bit of a breakdown last night because of the spotting I'm still having, I know baby is okay, I just want it to stop completely.

Spent today at the zoon, my feet are killing me now!


----------



## broodymrs

Miranda - Spotting must be worrying. Sorry Hun.

Ttc- I've definitely popped this week. Just caught sight of my bump and the stretch marks are horrendous! Worse than I was at full term with ds. Would explain why my back pain has started up too. Really struggling tonight, currently in the bath trying to ease it


----------



## Oxygen7880

Miranda: sorry you are still spotting. It must be really stressful even though you know baby is well. :hugs:

I'm still feeling rough. Sickly most of the day and still completely exhausted.
Saw a doc today (I have extra antenatal appointments due to my history of depression), I haven't been feeling great mentally but I am reluctant to go back on meds for it. I'm hoping that when I start to feel better then I will improve mentally and connect to the preg more. He did give me some anti nausea meds that he said are safe and I am tempted temporarily to get me through but they make you very drowsy and I'm already bad so I'm not sure.


----------



## mirandaprice

It seems here they have more nondrowsy nausea medications...I wouldn't of been able to function my last pregnancy without them!

Hope all you ladies still feeling nauseous can start getting some relief...Hopefully no more then a few more weeks

I'm having massive food aversions, and it's really random. I can see something I want, order it...then take a bite and be done with it. Totally turns my stomach trying to eat it. I've lost 6lbs this pregnancy so far, and I'd of thought since my nausea hasn't been bad that it'd of been the opposite. With my son I gained weight first tri even though I felt sick all the time.

Anyone else having massive food aversions?


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm gunna have to day buying a doppler was the best thing I ever did - it's helped keep my anxiety down. It's like an instant relief to hear that heartbeat


----------



## Oxygen7880

mirandaprice said:


> It seems here they have more nondrowsy nausea medications...I wouldn't of been able to function my last pregnancy without them!
> 
> Hope all you ladies still feeling nauseous can start getting some relief...Hopefully no more then a few more weeks
> 
> I'm having massive food aversions, and it's really random. I can see something I want, order it...then take a bite and be done with it. Totally turns my stomach trying to eat it. I've lost 6lbs this pregnancy so far, and I'd of thought since my nausea hasn't been bad that it'd of been the opposite. With my son I gained weight first tri even though I felt sick all the time.
> 
> Anyone else having massive food aversions?

Oh most def yes! They change daily but sometimes the smell of something just puts me right off. Crisps are a prime example. Before preg
I was a total crisp addict but since preg I am so off them.
I still crave junk food most days which is so annoying. I've put on weight first tri even though I've felt sick throughout. I was the same with my daughter though. I'm not overweight so it's not too bad but I would still rather not!


----------



## Ellivort

Excited to see some roundness. I'm overweight quite a bit and thought i might just look fat the whole time, but the baby suddenly moved upwards and now where the firmness is , there is a noticeable bump!

Glad to see most are doing well. :)

Sorry to hear some are still having nausea!


----------



## TattyHead

Oxygen I struggle with anxiety & was feeling on edge constantly from 5 weeks onwards but the sickness has eased a bit since just over 15 weeks & I'm starting to feel better emotionally. Hopefully you'll find the same. The nausea meds have been a God send for me though & I definitely still rely on them!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Miranda sorry you're still spotting, hope you managed to enjoy the zoo. I've had weird aversions too, literally my normal favourite foods I can not stand, it's odd. Also I love my doppler, think I'd of had some sort of breakdown without it.

Broodymrs I've started getting the aches and pains too, I'll think I'll be huge this time. 

Oxygen sorry you're still feeling so rubbish, I really sorry hope you start to feel better soon. It's a bit crap the nausea medication makes you so drowsy!

Ellivort yay for your bump :) I'm overweight and I was so sad I was never gonna get a bump but finally seem to have one. I can't wait for it to be massive lol.

Tattyhead glad you've been feeling better.

Xx


----------



## bicornbump

Hi everyone!
My due date is March 15th!!! I have a bicornuate uterus, so the baby may come quite a bit early, but a girl can hope!

I have to say, ever since I've hit the second trimester my appetite has completely decreased. Is anyone else experiencing this?

Oh, and congrats to everyone, of course!!! :D


----------



## bicornbump

Just saw this questionnaire:

How old are you?
*I'm 29*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 
*March 15th-Ultrasound*

What # child is this for you? 
*#1*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 
*The boyfriend thinks it's a boy and my mom thinks it's a girl.
I have no feeling one way or the other! Just hoping for healthy!!!*

Are you finding out the gender?
*Yes, at the anatomy scan*

How many months were you TTC?
*Zero! I was told I couldn't get pregnant, so this is quite a surprise. *

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 
*Just a prenatal and I also have to take an antibiotic throughout my entire pregnancy because I was hospitalized with a kidney infection at 9 weeks *


----------



## elliecain

Welcome bicorn. I hope you have a beautifully uneventful rest of pregnancy.


----------



## sarah0108

So my gender scan was supposed to be today, we had it booked and paid for for a month now! Yet that cancelled last night :dohh:

Luckily I've managed to book elsewhere for tomorrow but still frustrating when you've made childcare arrangements and work arrangements for them to cancel last min! Plus we were so excited. But hopefully tomorrow will go as planned :)


----------



## ARROW

wow so many new mam's Congrats ladies :thumbup::thumbup: 

so sorry for the ladies that have headache or are feeling distress just think positive that in a week or so all will stop and you will enjoy having something else..a movement, a small or big bump or a scan to see a cute baby :D :D :thumbup: 


as for the stretchmarks i use Bio oil its AMAZING and i suggest it ladies!! any time i feel a stretch or itching i massage it with bio oil and until now i have no stretchmarks or anything on my skin :thumbup::thumbup: 
fiancee calls it my magical bottle because i always have it with me :blush::rofl: 

i just started to get used to the idea of a baby girl i was really disappointed but as long as its a healthy baby i don't care now... more shopping and things to buy for girls :winkwink: 

and damn! i still miss Coffee !! Doc said no coffee or wine and not a lot of walking only 20min a day... soo i am taking it really easy but Damn! i want a Mocha Frappuccino coffee :brat::brat: :coffee:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bicornbump welcome to the group and congratulations, I've added you to the list :)
Yeah I totally lost my appetite at the beginning and have only really got it back the last 2 weeks or so. I'm enjoying being able to eat normally again. 

Sarah108 that's so annoying, I wouldn't be happy either! Glad you've managed to book another and don't have ages to wait.

Arrow hope you enjoy all the baby shopping, I'm so bored of buying whites and creams, I wish more stores did colourful unisex clothes. 
I can cope without coffee but god I miss wine so much lol, I went out for an italian on Saturday night with my partner and friends and they were all drinking wine and being merry, I wanted to punch them lol :haha:
Bio-oil didn's stop me getting stretch marks but it definitely helped them fade really really fast.

Xx

*PS for some reason the poll doesn't let me see who has voted for what so if those who know if they're  or  and I'll update the list *


----------



## sarah0108

I just realised my post made zero sense lol! 

I booked somewhere else straight away so thankfully we will be able to go after work tomorrow and found out what these little twinnies are! 

Up until now I've thought boy/girl but some days I'm swinging towards boy/boy... Who knows!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

PrincessTaz said:


> Bicornbump welcome to the group and congratulations, I've added you to the list :)
> Yeah I totally lost my appetite at the beginning and have only really got it back the last 2 weeks or so. I'm enjoying being able to eat normally again.
> 
> Sarah108 that's so annoying, I wouldn't be happy either! Glad you've managed to book another and don't have ages to wait.
> 
> Arrow hope you enjoy all the baby shopping, I'm so bored of buying whites and creams, I wish more stores did colourful unisex clothes.
> I can cope without coffee but god I miss wine so much lol, I went out for an italian on Saturday night with my partner and friends and they were all drinking wine and being merry, I wanted to punch them lol :haha:
> Bio-oil didn's stop me getting stretch marks but it definitely helped them fade really really fast.
> 
> Xx
> 
> *PS for some reason the poll doesn't let me see who has voted for what so if those who know if they're  or  and I'll update the list *

Team blue :blue: here Taz. Can you also change my due date to the 23rd please.


----------



## Oxygen7880

sarah0108 said:


> I just realised my post made zero sense lol!
> 
> I booked somewhere else straight away so thankfully we will be able to go after work tomorrow and found out what these little twinnies are!
> 
> Up until now I've thought boy/girl but some days I'm swinging towards boy/boy... Who knows!!

Man you must have felt so disappointed when they cancelled. Such short notice too. Who did you book with? I'm really glad you managed to get another sorted so soon. The same happened with me with my little girl. I had my 20 wk scan but couldn't believe I was having a girl so I booked a private one, only to be cancelled the day before. Luckily I also got one for the following day, although I had to travel quite a bit further. I just wanted to know for sure it was a girl. I was soooo happy when it was confirmed lol.
I can't wait to find out what the twins are! Let us know asap lol.


----------



## sarah0108

It's gutting isn't it! 
Thanks I will be updating asap haha

I booked with the place we went to for our 8 week scan and got a discount so it all worked out well. But still found it very unprofessional of them to cancel like that. They offered another scan in a week and a half but I declined and just went elsewhere. Can't guarantee they won't cancel again!

I've got the midwife this morning so starting work a bit later, hoping to hear some heartbeats! Got some kidney pain today though so also hoping it's just nothing but we will see x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

PrincessTaz said:


> *PS for some reason the poll doesn't let me see who has voted for what so if those who know if they're  or  and I'll update the list *

Did you click on the number? I could see them when I clicked on that link on the poll.
Maybe try this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...12345-pink-blue-yellow-colour-your-bumps.html

Anyway, I'm team pink! :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttc baby no2 thank you, that link worked, for some reason it doesn't work if I just click the numbers myself though xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome bicorn!

This morning after not have much nausea and no throwing up for a few weeks...I vomited stomach acid. My throat still burns...but, I felt so much better afterwards, so I guess not the worst thing.

I think I finally found a way to control all this acne I've been having- diaper rash cream :haha:


----------



## bicornbump

I have a question for everyone.

How long did you wait (or are you waiting) to tell people you're pregnant?
I'm just about 16 weeks and we've only told our immediate family and couple of very close friends. We haven't even told our roommates (we're luckily moving into our house November 1st). 
I think because I'm higher risk I'm even more nervous about telling people. I'm just convinced something is going to go wrong with my pregnancy.


----------



## mirandaprice

We announced to family after our first scan, and to everyone else after my NT scan.

I've had a lot of spotting off and on, so have had 3 scans and purchased a doppler to ease my anxiety...otherwise I'd of waited until after 20 weeks to tell anyone outside the family!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bicorn we announced to everyone after our scan at 10 weeks. Part of me was nervous after 4 miscarriages but I looked at in in a way of no matter what I did it wouldn&#8217;t change the outcome and I wanted to enjoy and celebrate this pregnancy for as long as it lasted. It wasn&#8217;t a secret that we&#8217;d had fertility issues and losses so I knew everyone would want to be there to celebrate with is and support if the worst did happen xx


----------



## bicornbump

Miranda- I've been thinking about getting doppler myself! I've heard spotting is completely normal. One doctor told me not to worry unless I soak through a pad in an hour!!! I've been so anxious since the start. I've already had 4 scans! Two were at the ER and 2 were formal ultrasounds.

PrincessTaz-I can see what you're saying. Even if I do lose the baby, it will be nice to have people to talk to and comfort me. I think that's why I told my family and a couple of close girlfriends. 

I'm thinking I'm going to hold off until after the anatomy scan, but I might tell the roomies sooner. I'm starting to show a bit depending on what I wear (I've already had 2 strangers comment) :/ So, I might not have a choice soon....


----------



## broodymrs

Bicorn we kept it secret for as long as possible which for some people was not that long as I showed really early on. My two older brothers still don't know although I'm seeing them Sunday so I'll have to tell them then, it's pretty obvious anyway! And quite a few of our friends don't know just because we don't see them that often. We really wanted to keep the news to ourselves for as long as possible


----------



## broodymrs

I had a really realistic dream last night that I drank a cocktail. In my dream I knew I was pregnant but I was pretending I wasn't really sure just because I wanted this drink so much. So I drank it and felt really guilty. I woke up still feeling guilty. Was a relief to realise it was just a dream!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Pregnany dreams can be awful can't they, there so realistic! I keep having an awful one where I'm on labour but I know something isn't right, the pain is just horrific and the next thing I'm being taken for an emergency c section and they put my to sleep. When I wake up everyone is telling me there is no baby and I was never pregnant but I know own I was andistracted nobody will believe me. It's horrible, I've had it a few times xx


----------



## SweetV

now I want a glass of wine (and then a cocktail!)!

I'm 16 weeks now and still have only told my mom and my boss. Not even my DH's parents or our kids know :blush:. Not sure when we will tell them but I already feel huge so it will have to be soon. 

I had my first MFM appt today and they are 99% sure we are team :pink::cloud9:. Will answer the poll after they confirm at anatomy scan in 3 weeks. They showed me between the legs and I think I am so stunned after 3 boys I couldn't just believe them even though I saw myself. 

Side note - does anybody know why when I hit "show first unread" for this thread it takes me to the last post and not where I left off? It is only for this thread.


----------



## justplay91

Bicornbump, we still have only told my best friend and my mom (and only her because she guessed.) We haven't told OH's family yet at all. In our case, it's because we already have two close in age and I feel like we're going to get a lot of crap for it. Plus, it's terrible timing as OH just lost his job and now we don't really know what to say to people! But oh well. I feel like I'll have to come clean soon.

SweetV, congrats on the (probably) team pink!


----------



## broodymrs

That is awful taz!

Sweet v that made me laugh. The only thing I'm really craving this pregnancy is booze! Clearly I'm not drinking but omg I want to! Congrats on probably team pink! I always get that with the threads, always have even on different phones, computers etc so didn't realise that wasn't how it was supposed to be


----------



## sarah0108

Me too! I often just sit and crave a glass of cold wine :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm really miss my wine lol, not even gonna lie. When I went out for a meal at the weekend and everyone else was enjoying wines and cocktails at my birthday meal, I wanted to punch then all haha.

SweetV how exiting you'll be having little girl, I'll keep everything crossed nothing changes for you.

Xx


----------



## salamander91

We've told my parents, my sister, hubs parents and most of his siblings. We'll probably announce to extended family through FB (my family live in England and we're in NI so wont see them). We have to wait until we've told hubs brother and wife but we're avoiding for now because they've had a lot of miscarriages and an accidental pregnancy so soon after our last baby wont go down well. We'll have to tell them soon though.

Congratulations on your girl sweetv! 

I've been feeling more wiggles recently and last night felt 3 distinct kicks! It's so lovely :)


----------



## sarah0108

Same taz, when my other half is sat chilled with a beer in an evening/weekend it makes me so angry lol! I've even cried a few times about it..

Definitely blaming that one on hormones!


----------



## sarah0108

So here is my last bump picture before I find out if I'm carrying boys or girls :shock: 

16+6 with twins
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oxygen7880

Good luck for your scan later. I'm going to guess two girls :)


----------



## salamander91

Good luck with your scan Sarah x


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you!


----------



## broodymrs

I thought that was going to be an update Sarah!! Keeping us in suspense &#128512;


----------



## sarah0108

Haha nope! Not until tonight :lol:

I'm unsure now! I thought boy/girl and then boy/boy and now I'm clueless haha I'm also excited but nervous!! I genuinely have 3 options of what they could be.

Eeeep


----------



## mirandaprice

Bicorn- the doppler has saved me! Hearing that heartbeat has saved me so many dr trips

Sarah - I hope the two Littles cooperate for your gender scan today!

I have a stinkin cold!! I'm so upset, so much snot, enough to make me gag and vomit...and with a stuffy nose it's so horrible to get sick.

I can't believe some of us are already so close to halfway!


----------



## ARROW

Good luck at the scan .... i think its 2 girls sarah 

Ladies why dont you try nonalcoholic beer or drink... i found out non alcoholic mojitos are not bad... if its strawberry


----------



## salamander91

Miranda- me and the kids are full of colds right now too. It's awful! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## broodymrs

Mojito could be good. Non alcoholic wine isn't the same &#128540;


----------



## mirandaprice

Thanks salamander, hope you guys feel better as well!


----------



## mel102

Good Luck at your scan Sarah I will guess one of each


----------



## Mattsgirl

So somehow I unsubscribed from this thread on accident. 

Good luck sarah, gonna guess one of each.

Rule in our house is if I can't have a drink neither can he. I didn't make this baby alone, so I will not suffer alone. Not that its really suffering, we don't drink that often. But still


----------



## SweetV

Sarah I look bigger than you and you have twins! Seriously cute bump! How did it go?

Yuck to the colds! I hope you ladies feel better soon.


----------



## Livvy

Congrats sweetv, can't wait to hear sarah!!

Speaking of dreams I dreamed I had a girl! Last time I dreamed several times it was a boy and I was right, so...

Also someone should make us a cute March munchkins siggy pic :)


----------



## sarah0108

Hello everyone! 
I updated in my journal but all was well, we got one of each :cloud9:


We are all over the moon! A baby boy AND a baby girl! How lucky is that! xxx


:oneofeach:


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations! So exciting! :)


----------



## Oxygen7880

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Wow, fab news!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Congratulations Sarah! How perfect having girl boy twins, especially with a girl and boy already :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Salamander91 yay for feeling proper little kicks, that's lovely. Think I may have started feeling baby, I'm sure it is but I convince myself it must be gas every time lol.

Sarah0108 aww congrats in you baby boy and girl, it will be lovely to have one of each. Cute bump too x 

Arrow I did try a becks blue which was awful. I've just been drinking fizzy water out of a champagne glass lol or Ben Shaws Shandy. The mocktails are a good idea though, I love mojitos too.

Livvy I always used to dream my son was a boy and was right but this time I've had boy and girl dreams, I have no clue. 
I wish I could so a siggy but I wouldn't even know where to start.


I think I've been feeling some movement but keep talking myself out of believing it lol. I think it could be, it's more like a weird butterfly or tummy knot feeling, I just can not wait for some proper kicks now. Also on a count down to v-day so I can build the nursery furniture and start properly preparing baby's room xx


----------



## mel102

Sarah that is so lovely congratulations x


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats Sarah! How perfect, one of each :)

My anatomy scan is one month from today, I'm getting so excited


----------



## Livvy

That's so exciting sarah! Congratulations!!

Taz I dreamed it was a girl again last night!


----------



## Oxygen7880

To the ladies that have felt the baby move already, where could you feel the movement? I keep feeling something when I lay down but I expected it be much lower. It's just below belly button height. I'm sure I remember the first time that the movements were really low and just above pelvis.


----------



## broodymrs

All over oxygen. Mainly low down but then I've had the odd one higher up. On my scan though I noticed my uterus was massive and baby had loads of room so s/he is probably just bouncing around in there!


----------



## button05

Sarah congrats! 1 of each, how amazing!

Oxygen I've felt a few wiggly movements but quite low down x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Question ladies, anybody have their older kid jump on their stomach, like directly on baby? My son came to our room in the moddle of the night and jump directly on baby pretty hard and I was sleeping so I was unable to prepare for the landing.


----------



## TattyHead

I've felt movement about an inch below my belly button but also lower down. Only felt it 3 times so far though.

Congratulations Sarah, one of each is amazing. I can't wait to find out gender, I've been almost certain it's a girl & even keep saying she, but I've no idea why!

I fainted on my way to work today, was on the train & it was standing room only left & so hot, I was so embarrassed..I will definitely be more careful not let myself overheat in future!!


----------



## katestar53

Congratulations Sarah... Amazing news :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

I feel movement around my belly button or lower x

Mattsgirl my ds has done it again few times, I keep reminding him to be gentle but he just forgets. It's not that he's really rough but he likes to lay on me and climb up for cuddles a lot x

Tattyhead sounds very unpleasant, glad you're okay x


----------



## broodymrs

Tattyhead this is exactly why I ask people to move on the train so I can sit down! To be fair it's only been bags I've asked them to move so far but if it was full up I'd do it. Are you in the U.K. As there's designated seats for pregnant and disabled people?

My ds has bumped me a couple of times but the worst time was when I was carrying a table and didn't see the sofa. Walked the table into the sofa which whacked my bump so hard I felt the pain shoot through to my back. It was at about 11 weeks though and my 12 week scan was fine but it really worried me.


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

My 2 year old is constantly on my stomach in some way! She is very cuddly but likes to sit right on the sensitive part and I have to try and shuffle her down. She's always jumping on me too so it's impossible to always brace myself. Thankfully the baby is well protected in there. My little girl has started putting a little ball up her tshirt and saying baby, so sweet.


----------



## salamander91

Yeh my 2.5yr old is always jumping on me/sticking knees and elbows in bump. I try and remind him to be careful but he's a boisterous little boy! He did the same when I was pregnant with DD and no harm caused!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

My first used to jump all over me when I was pregnant with my 2nd. It was more just uncomfortable or painful for me but not dangerous for the baby.

I remember getting kicked in the stomach accidentally by nephew when pregnant with my first and I got really upset even though I was only about 12wks so it couldn't have possibly hurt him. I think it is just natural to feel very protective of our little beans.

I'm lucky the trains here normally has space. In summer I will at least look pregnant so I will make sure I get a seat, they have a priority seating area too which includes pregnant priority for pregnant women.


----------



## broodymrs

Oxygen7880 said:


> My 2 year old is constantly on my stomach in some way! She is very cuddly but likes to sit right on the sensitive part and I have to try and shuffle her down. She's always jumping on me too so it's impossible to always brace myself. Thankfully the baby is well protected in there. My little girl has started putting a little ball up her tshirt and saying baby, so sweet.

My ds does this with his teddy. It's so cute. Last night in the bath he had a toy bowl and spoon and he said he was feeding his babies. I asked how many babies he has, 5 apparently!! He's a busy boy!


----------



## katestar53

My three & one year old boys are always jumping on me, I try & explain but they don't really get it... But I don't think they can harm baby x


----------



## Ellivort

Anyone have any perianal/rectal pressure or pain going on. It's rather uncomfortable really. No bleeding or fluid or anything an bowels is moving normally. Just wish I knew what the deal is. Kinda feels like the area is bruised, but without a reason to be.

OB is out of office apparently. Not sure if i s hould be worried enough to go to the Ob triage center tho?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks ladies, for some reason I couldn't remember if it haplened on either of my pregnancies. I'm sure it did. But I've just been really paranoid this pregnancy. 

Sorry Ellivort, I don't think I've ever experienced that. Maybe ask to talk with a different OB. I personally probably wouldn't go to ob triage unless there was bleeding or fluid. But at the same time if it will give you peace of mind, most doctors say come in. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mirandaprice

Is there a nurse line you can leave a message with ellie? I know with my obgyn office they have a nurse line that I usually call when I have a concern and a nurse gets back to me and if they think it warrants a visit they make an app with whoever is available. It's what happened with my last two spotting episodes

My son thankfully hasn't been to rough on my belly, but he was jumped on me and tried wrestling me on the ground...he's only two so I don't expect him to understand just yet about the baby...at this stage baby is still pretty well protected


----------



## PrincessTaz

Oxygen my son is obsessed with pregnancy and always has a doll, teddy or ball up his top saying it's a baby lol. He also loves to play doctors and pretend to get the baby out and then we play mums and dads with the dolly, it's so cute.

Ellivort I haven't but a friend of mine who is pregnant was saying she had the exact same thing as you. If you're worried you could always call for advice.


----------



## salamander91

I've experienced it in my other pregnancies when I was a bit further on. I just assumed it was bubs putting pressure on down there like kicking or something. Call your doctor if you're worried xx


----------



## jadza

Hey everyone, I had my 12 scan done at 15 weeks and the guy said it looked like a boy but he said he wouldnt say for sure. Looked like a boy to me also, i swear I saw boy bits!! How acurate do you think gender guesses are at 15 weeks?


----------



## broodymrs

Hmm I don't know. The sonographer must have been pretty confident to say it and they know what they're looking at. With my first it was very obvious. There was no mistaking his boy's buts


----------



## broodymrs

Bits!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jazda some places offer gender scans from 15 weeks so it's definitely possible, and normally they won't say if they're not sure x

I have my 20 weeks scan in 15 days and I'm scared we'll see something that obviously gives the gender away, I really want to be team :yellow:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I had my scan at 15 wks so I hope it is accurate! I'm worried my girl is going to change to a boy at then next scan though.

The gender scan I had done with DS2 at 16 wks was very clearly a boy. I had no doubts about that one but I have trouble believing this one is a girl still.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

PrincessTaz said:


> I have my 20 weeks scan in 15 days and I'm scared we'll see something that obviously gives the gender away, I really want to be team :yellow:

I had no idea what to look for with DS1 so we were still completely unaware of gender until he was born. I think now I would be able to pick it as I have spent more time looking at potty shots now.

If you tell them you want a surprise they can always tell you to look away if they are in that area.


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttc bubby no2 I will mention it before that start. I didn't have a clue with my son either but I've seen so many potty shots on here I might have a better idea this time lol xx


----------



## jadza

Hmmm ok. Guess I will just have to wait. I posted the scan pic on facebook of just the bubbys profile and everyone is saying 'omg it looks like a boy'. Definitely looks soooo different to my daughter. Guess I have to be patient and wait for my 20 weeks scan *sigh*.


----------



## mel102

My gender scan isn't for another 20 days!!! Yes am counting :haha: I wanted to stay team yellow but now I just want to find out


----------



## TattyHead

Jadza, I'd say if they were willing to tell you they're fairly certain even if they won't say for definite. I know for us in the UK they'll always say 'looks like' or something similar, never 100% just in case. 
When's your next scan?


----------



## Oxygen7880

I agree that they must have been pretty certain to even mention it. Even though I have had the harmony test and found out the sex, I'm still asking at the 20 week scan! I'm really not a surprise kinda girl. With my first I just couldn't believe my 20 week scan when she said girl. I tormented myself wondering what iff! I ended up doing a private gender scan to confirm. Even then I asked the midwife to confirm gender at birth, haha.


----------



## justplay91

Jadza, they're pretty accurate from 15 weeks on. With my daughter we went at 15 weeks and they were very easily able to tell that it was a girl. So, yes, if your sonographer thinks boy, it's probably a boy!

We're getting an early gender scan tomorrow at 15+2. I wanted to stay team yellow, but I just can't wait! I really hope baby is in a good position, because the place we're going to get the ultrasound is like 2 hours away!


----------



## elliecain

My anatomy scan is in 23 days and I can't wait! Still not sure we will find out the gender (my personality type says I will, but I'm going to decide on the day). 

I'm more excited about just seeing little Bee again after such a long time. Seeing its little limbs and features. Seeing it wave and kick and move and just be a baby. I don't care what gender it is. We wanted this so much and for so long, I've loved every second of my pregnancy so far and I just love seeing the baby because I still can't believe this little miracle is happening inside me every day. I love hearing its heartbeat on my Doppler and I can't wait to feel it move and kick. I have so many friends who still haven't made it to this point and I feel blessed.


----------



## mirandaprice

Anyone whis finding out planning on doing a big gender reveal? 

My husband wants to get these exploding golf balls, and hit one off in our backyard as a way to tell family. Then post a video for anyone not there...I found some on etsy...I'm just afraid baby won't cooperate during scan. 

My sonographer asked if we wanted to know gender before she went to the privates, if we had said no she would of turned the monitor we could see off and just been able to see it herself.

At 15 weeks gender can definitely be known, and a good sonographer should be pretty accurate...there's always a small chance they're wrong, but I don't think they'd say if they weren't certain


----------



## sarah0108

We did a gender reveal, we videoed it but I also took a picture :) it's in my journal zx


----------



## broodymrs

We're finding out but not doing a reveal. We might not tell anyone else as we had a negative reaction last time from someone and TBH I think that's why I've been weird about even telling people I'm pregnant this time.

Got a Doppler today. It's brilliant! After finally figuring out how to work the thing found the heartbeat straight away. Such a lovely sound &#128149;


----------



## jadza

Oxygen7880 said:


> I agree that they must have been pretty certain to even mention it. Even though I have had the harmony test and found out the sex, I'm still asking at the 20 week scan! I'm really not a surprise kinda girl. With my first I just couldn't believe my 20 week scan when she said girl. I tormented myself wondering what iff! I ended up doing a private gender scan to confirm. Even then I asked the midwife to confirm gender at birth, haha.

I did the exact same thing with my daughter. I asked both the midwife and my husband to check she was a girl when she was born... hahaha


----------



## PrincessTaz

Elliecain I'm so excited to see my little babu again too and seeing how much he/she has grown and changed. Hopefully this one will be better behaved than my son was at his anatomy scan, they had to keep sending me off to drink fizzy pop and do star jumps so they could get him to move for the measurements they needed. 

Miranda we're not finding out so no reveal but I really like the golf ball idea.

Sarah0108 your reveal was so cute, lovely getting the kids involved.

Broodymrs I'm sorry past reactions have put you off this time, I hate people that do that and make their unwanted comments. I'm already getting fed up of people presuming I must want a girl as I have boy and basically saying I'll be unhappy with a boy. It really irritates me as if be over the moon with either and literally have zero preference. Aww glad you're living the doppler, it's lovely to be able to listen at home.

Jadza we were team yellow with my son but when he was born my mum shouted he's a boy and the midwife then said there was no denying that fact but I still had to check myself lol.

Xx


----------



## Livvy

PrincessTaz said:


> Elliecain I'm so excited to see my little babu again too and seeing how much he/she has grown and changed. Hopefully this one will be better behaved than my son was at his anatomy scan, they had to keep sending me off to drink fizzy pop and do star jumps so they could get him to move for the measurements they needed.
> 
> Miranda we're not finding out so no reveal but I really like the golf ball idea.
> 
> Sarah0108 your reveal was so cute, lovely getting the kids involved.
> 
> Broodymrs I'm sorry past reactions have put you off this time, I hate people that do that and make their unwanted comments. I'm already getting fed up of people presuming I must want a girl as I have boy and basically saying I'll be unhappy with a boy. It really irritates me as if be over the moon with either and literally have zero preference. Aww glad you're living the doppler, it's lovely to be able to listen at home.
> 
> Jadza we were team yellow with my son but when he was born my mum shouted he's a boy and the midwife then said there was no denying that fact but I still had to check myself lol.
> 
> Xx

Haha my mom did the same thing, and she was so pleased because she had been convinced the whole pregnancy it was a boy. And I was like mom, ive been waiting 9 months for DH to tell me the gender when it comes out! :haha: he was kinda in shock I think, his siblings have only girls, plus he had just watched a baby come out of his honey's hooha!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm far too impatient to wait until birth to find out gender, I just want to really prepare...and this time around I'm having a hard time choosing names, so finding out if boy or girl helps narrow down my search ;)

I already have everything I need of boy or girl, aside from diapers...so not really concerned about buying gender specific things.

Love my doppler broodymrs, best investment I ever made! Almost wish I had it with my son, but his pregnancy made me far less anxious than this one.

I've already asked in the forums, but gunna ask here too..have any of you ladies had off discharge? Like since bfp I've had a greenish paste like discharge that comes and goes. It never sticks around for more then a few days, disappears, then reoccurs. No itching, no smell (and I've really held it close to find a smell), no pain...just off color. I went in last week and asked about it, my obgyn did a pelvic exam and tested my urine for a uti...but nothing. She didn't do a swab, but did use a scope and peak and said she couldn't see any discharge other then the remnants of spotting I had last week...if it had been some sort of bacterial infection it'd of still been there?

This green color is driving me nuts, but I don't want to take treatment unnecessarily. Anyone else have something similar, but no infection?


----------



## broodymrs

I didn't have a Doppler last time strangely but this time my movements started early but are so infrequent and not strong so that's panicked me a bit which is why I got one.

I have discharge but mine smells weird but is clear. Had swabs done and all ok. If yours is green I'd ask for swabs as it can be bv which needs treating


----------



## sarah0108

I'm so unwell again and my OH just doesn't get it, is driving me mad! 
I think it's hard for men to understand when they aren't the ones carrying babies, but the unsympathetic attitude is irritating me! X


----------



## broodymrs

Oh sorry Sarah &#128543; I'm just constantly ill, it's horrible


----------



## mirandaprice

My husband doesn't get it either...I'm on the back end of a cold and have been miserable all last week..even with gagging/vomiting due to snot..and so so tired..and my husband just doesn't understand. 

I sometimes wish he could feel what I was so he'd understand...like, I don't care how much needs to get done, let me lounge for a bit


----------



## Oxygen7880

Ah I'm sorry your unwell and not getting much sympathy. It sucks. I'm still not feeling well. I just can't wait to feel normal again, it's affecting my mental health badly :cry: . I don't have a partner but my family are sympathetic although I think they are exhausted too from helping me out with my lg. I keep thinking this is the week I will feel better and then it doesn't happen.


----------



## mel102

Since I got my BFP I've had thick discharge daily and it often has a very light green colour I also have pain down there alot like throbbing and I have to sit down to ease it I've had antibiotics and my urine is now clear but am still having these symptoms and the midwive doesn't seem concerned. You should still get it checked your midwive might be more helpful than mine


----------



## mirandaprice

I had an exam two weeks ago, but had spotting at the time too...so discharge was all brown instead of greenish. And then it went away...only started back up this weekend...I have an app with my specialist Thursday, so will be asking her then


----------



## kmpreston

I've had a lot of discharge. In fact I'd say it's increasing in quantity. Most days it's been reasonably creamy and white/off yellow. A week or two ago though it was really really thick and pale green. I was worried by it but it went away before I could see a doctor. The whole thing is driving me insane though, sick of feeling wet and sticky (sorry tmi but a daily liner only helps so much)


----------



## justplay91

We had a private scan today and found out baby is a little boy. :) Team blue this time around!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Livvy that's so funny because my mum did the exact small thing to me lol. I'd said a thousand times that I wanted to see baby's gender myself without anyone telling me but she was so excited she screamed it as soon as he was out lol.

Miranda I've noticed changed to my cm, it's not been green but definitely darker absolutely I've had some that's a darkish yellow colour. If you're still worried it won't hurt getting a second opinion.

Sarah0108 they really just don't always get it, it can be infuriating though. I'd love them to be able to experience what we go through, they would last a week let alone 9 months!

Justplay congratulations on team :blue: :happydance:

Ladies I've been feeling so sore and achey around my ribs and tummy all day. I'm guessing it's to do with stretching and growing but I don't remember it with my first. Been feeling more flutters tonight which was lovely, just wish they were more frequent xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue!

I have an app tomorrow with my main obgyn, the lady I saw two weeks ago is part of the practice but a different dr. I doubt he'll be concerned, he's so laid back about things...he acted like my spotting was just a minor hiccup while I was flipping out with anxiety.

This damn hurricane has us in its path right now for its most recent forcast, hoping it veers off more east, but not holding my breath. We're already getting crap weather from it, and it's not set to hit until thursday


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on team blue justplay!

Stay safe Miranda. Hurricanes scare me. We had the weather from one once on holiday in Turks and Caicos but didn't actually get hit. I'd have really freaked out I think!


----------



## justplay91

That's scary, Miranda. Stay safe. We don't get hurricanes here, but we do get tornados. Mother nature can be scary!


----------



## elliecain

I had such a fright yesterday. I had some spotting. Having had a mc last year and then IVF for this baby, I felt like my world was ending. After a long wait in A&E, I was told my baby is fine (Doppler not scan) and I need to take some time off work. Not surprising since earlier in the day a kid kicked a chair at me, missed, then picked it up and hurled it across the room. I can't deal with this kind of thing right now. The various stresses of being a teacher are normally just part of the job, but it's all different now. I'm got my first appointment with the consultant tomorrow, so I'll just take today and tomorrow off for now, but I may need longer. I feel hideous to let my colleagues down, but my baby is more important.


----------



## ARROW

Ladies stay safe there is nothing more important than the little one now! :thumbup: 

On a happy note... i think a selfie of my princess is in order... i seriously think she likes to take photos :rofl::rofl::rofl::coolio: 
what shocked me most was the Doc said i was 18.5 weeks but i am 17 weeks ....then she told us... well looks like she is going to be a big girl!!! Idk how i feel yet about that because i am rather small and the doc was informing me about c-sections....:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20161004_100643.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7









20161004_100716.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## broodymrs

Arrow that was the situation I had. Big baby, smallish mummy! Planned section this time &#128512; 

Oh Ellie, how frightening. Definitely take some time off

I'm not doing great. Got awful insomnia, was awake from 230 last night. Just can't function. Literally going to work, coming home and sorting ds then going to bed myself. I have no life, falling behind in my studies. I just keep crying. Dh says to get signed off but I'd feel bad. Although work don't care about me, not even had a risk assessment yet


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations on team blue!

I'm getting so frustrated with my hospital. My consultant team are great. I see my diabetic consultant fortnightly and my obstetric consultant every 4 weeks so they're looking after me well but the hospital is totally screwing up my routine apps! I've yet to have my booking app and they haven't booked my 20 week scan yet so who knows when that will be :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad all is okay elliecain, spotting is so scary.


----------



## sarah0108

Broodymrs I also am suffering badly with just crying and insomnia! I genuinely feel like I never feel happy and I'm always moaning, although I am happy? Hormones are a pain in the ass!

I'm also at a stage where I fee so wobbly and fat, I'm starting to get a pregnant look about me but everything else just feels blobby and gross and I'm Inbetween normal clothes/thenext size up and maternity!


----------



## broodymrs

sarah0108 said:


> Broodymrs I also am suffering badly with just crying and insomnia! I genuinely feel like I never feel happy and I'm always moaning, although I am happy? Hormones are a pain in the ass!
> 
> I'm also at a stage where I fee so wobbly and fat, I'm starting to get a pregnant look about me but everything else just feels blobby and gross and I'm Inbetween normal clothes/thenext size up and maternity!

I'm feeling ridiculously moany today. It's the mil effect though. I've never met a more miserable woman and it rubs off! Think positive thoughts!!

In good news my GTT was ok so I don't have GD. Yay! Still have to be retested at 28 weeks though &#128553;


----------



## TattyHead

Stay safe Miranda, hope you've stocked up if your anything like me right now..eating everything in sight!

A few days off should do you good Elliecain, if you need more take it, I had almost 2 months off because of hyperemesis & felt awful because of it, but healthy baby & happy mummy are more important.

I've felt so much movement today, it's been amazing & the movement's have been pretty strong! Maybe little legs pushing out?
I had my first consultant appointment yesterday & it went pretty well. My consultant is really lovely & seems very thorough. I even got to listen to baby's heartbeat. It was 153bpm & exactly at the spot I told them I thought baby was.


----------



## Oxygen7880

EllieCain hope they spotting has stopped. Take care of yourself.

I'm still feeling exhausted and sick. Had a rough day yest. Was on the bus with my lg. She was having a bit of a meltdown about not being able to sit where she wanted. She eventually calmed down and we got off. On the way off I overheard two elderly ladies saying how 'there children never acted like that and how a good slap was needed'. I didn't have chance to say anything back and I am by nature non confrontational. She's only a toddler and they do act out, esp when tired. Anyway it really bothered me after. I'm not feeling great mentally at the mo as it is and it left me feeling pretty crap. 

On a brighter note, my midwife came this morning and we listened to baby. The heartbeat was so loud and strong and then he gave a little kick (we heard it, I couldn't feel it) and then he moved. Guess we woke him up lol.


----------



## Ellivort

Sorry to hear you ladies are having a rough go. My tears have all but dried up, but my pregnancy rage is alive and well, but its exhausting. It takes all my energy to not tell people exactly what I think and I use what little patience I can muster to keep a sane home environment, so there is nothing left at work. 

I think I'd take tears instead, but really hormones in pregnancy are the worst. I'm sure next week my rage will melt back into puddles and puddles of tears! lol

Right now I'm really struggling with my GD diagnosis and that has me really frustrated. My day time numbers with insulin are great, but I can't get my overnight dose right and still wake up with sugar that is too high after sleeping, which means feeling icky first thing. 

I've switched to almost all low GI carbs, there is no way I could go no carb, but I decided I'd only eat carbs rated low and that seems to help in the day.

Overall its very stressful because I know I still have at least 24 weeks (i hope)to manage it and I'm frustrated after only a week. I sure hope it gets easier!


----------



## broodymrs

Oxygen that would have really p***ed me off. If anyone needs a good slap it's those judgemental cows! Funny how many perfect parents there are in hindsight or who don't yet have kids. 

Sorry you're struggling with the GD. It must be miserable elli


----------



## bicornbump

Hope all of you ladies are starting to feel better!
It's nice to read what you're all going through and feel like I'm not just going crazy :wacko:

I can completely relate to being super emotional. Some days I get this sense of doom and depression and just start sobbing, but it seems to quickly pass. 

As of today I'm exactly 17 weeks and I've been having really bad cramping! I even went to the ER after work yesterday, because the cramping got so bad. They said it was round ligament pain and we listened to the baby. All was fine. 

I have a picture of the baby from a scan I had at around 15 weeks.
I would love to get some opinions on the gender since we have completely no idea (and won't know for sure until the anatomy scan on the 19th).
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## broodymrs

Cramping is terrible isn't it bicorn. I was really bad about a week ago and ended up calling the midwife. Mine was rlp too. Don't remember it being this painful with my ds!

Lovely scan, no idea on gender. I never get those theories


----------



## bicornbump

It's terribleee. Yesterday the cramps felt like period cramps, which made me even more nervous! The pain was shooting into the tops of my legs, which are still pretty achy. This is my first pregnancy and I'm higher risk, so I always expect the worst.

I actually just ordered a doppler online so I can check the heartbeat occasionally. My boyfriend thinks I'm nutso.


----------



## sarah0108

I'll guess boy on the scan pic! Though I'm struggling to see very well on my phone haha. 

Quick question, as I generally don't know the answer to it and I'd rather not google.
I apologise if this is sensitive to anyone.

Spoiler
At what stage/weeks in pregnancy do they tell you to worry about reduced movement? I know early on the movements aren't always regular anyway, so at what point would they class you as 'regular movements' to be concerned about?

I purely ask this as the twins have been less active the last few days, I felt the kicks and that they've shifted position so I'm not too worried as I've still had some movement, just not as much as normal, but it just got me wondering about it. I guess I just want to know for future reference as I'm such a paranoid person and I've worried a lot this pregnancy

Again i apologise if I have worded this terribly or if this upsets anyone, I just thought you guys may know more than google as it's often a scary place to search! And tbh I don't really trust my midwife that much to call and ask her..


----------



## salamander91

sarah0108 said:


> I'll guess boy on the scan pic! Though I'm struggling to see very well on my phone haha.
> 
> Quick question, as I generally don't know the answer to it and I'd rather not google.
> I apologise if this is sensitive to anyone.
> 
> Spoiler
> At what stage/weeks in pregnancy do they tell you to worry about reduced movement? I know early on the movements aren't always regular anyway, so at what point would they class you as 'regular movements' to be concerned about?
> 
> I purely ask this as the twins have been less active the last few days, I felt the kicks and that they've shifted position so I'm not too worried as I've still had some movement, just not as much as normal, but it just got me wondering about it. I guess I just want to know for future reference as I'm such a paranoid person and I've worried a lot this pregnancy
> 
> Again i apologise if I have worded this terribly or if this upsets anyone, I just thought you guys may know more than google as it's often a scary place to search! And tbh I don't really trust my midwife that much to call and ask her..

I think its from 24 weeks. Have you tried drinking something cold/sugary?


----------



## Oxygen7880

Sarah, my midwife said 24 weeks is when to start monitoring movements.


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls. 

Yeah I can get them moving its just not as much, I think they've moved round as my stomach has gone flatter, they were previously transverse. I occasionally feel my bump go hard and stuff a few times a day when they're shifting about


----------



## broodymrs

I got a Doppler too bicorn. Never had one with ds but with how I've been feeling I got a bit paranoid. We've all heard the heartbeat now. Dh and ds loved it (after dh thought I was crackers for getting one). It was quite magical

It's not yet Sarah. Can't remember the exact no of weeks but we're still early yet


----------



## broodymrs

Sarah, I googled for you


----------



## broodymrs

Spoiler
Typically you start monitoring fetal movements during the third trimester, or at 28 weeks. Your doctor may recommend that you begin at 24-26 weeks if you have a high-risk pregnancy. Most healthy babies should take less than 2 hours for 10 kicks. Every baby is different.


----------



## bicornbump

Ah! I'm so excited!!! I definitely think it will give me some peace of mind.
At least until I can start feeling the baby move!


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you broody!! Xx


----------



## SweetV

If I can add that every pregnancy is different in a sense that my last took way over 2 hours for 10 movements. I barely felt him the entire pregnancy and even towards the end could go an hour or so with no movements. I hated it and I hope this one gives a bit more reassurance! I was told to monitor whatever seemed normal for your baby after 24 weeks to report any differences.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Had my 15week appointment and babies heartbeat sounded beautiful. And we scheduled our 20 week ultrasound. Its not until November 8th!!! Ahhhh I'm gonna go crazy waiting that long. But at least its in the morning and don't have to wait all day.


----------



## mirandaprice

With my son I hardly felt movement (I think he was facing towards my back) and when my dr asked about movement around 28 weeks and I was like ehh, not much movement he took me for a quick scan right away and sure enough the little guy was kicking/punching away...sometimes position makes it hard to feel.

Cramping is awful! I had such bad gas pains last night and this morning, the cramps were unreal and I spent most my trips to the bathroom hoping I wouldn't see blood...really thought I might with how bad it was.

Has anyone tried that ring trick, where you hold it over your hand and it's supposed to tell you how many babies you'll have and gender? My question is, does anyone know if that counts losses? Mine said 3, boy boy girl...but I only really plan in two kids...I had an early loss before my son...so maybe that was a boy? Just really wanting this baby to be a girl so I'll have one of each


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks for the replies ladies, typically they were moving loads last night :haha: 
It's my first day back at work today, slightly looking forward to it, slightly dreading it as I've been up since 5am. 

I've not tried that ring technique but someone I know swears by it!


----------



## broodymrs

mirandaprice said:


> With my son I hardly felt movement (I think he was facing towards my back) and when my dr asked about movement around 28 weeks and I was like ehh, not much movement he took me for a quick scan right away and sure enough the little guy was kicking/punching away...sometimes position makes it hard to feel.
> 
> Cramping is awful! I had such bad gas pains last night and this morning, the cramps were unreal and I spent most my trips to the bathroom hoping I wouldn't see blood...really thought I might with how bad it was.
> 
> Has anyone tried that ring trick, where you hold it over your hand and it's supposed to tell you how many babies you'll have and gender? My question is, does anyone know if that counts losses? Mine said 3, boy boy girl...but I only really plan in two kids...I had an early loss before my son...so maybe that was a boy? Just really wanting this baby to be a girl so I'll have one of each


No, what do you do? I've had chemical pregnancies but they were so early I'm not sure whether I'd count them. I had my palm read a while ago and she said it showed 2 pregnancies but the 2nd line split into two so that meant either miscarriage or twins. I know this one isn't twins so her other prediction makes me nervous but I did have a chemical the cycle before I conceived this one so I'm telling myself that's what it meant. A loss immediately followed by a successful pregnancy. Either that or it's a load of rubbish anyway


----------



## jadza

Hey everyone, just wondering how many weeks you will be for your anatomy scan? In Australia its generally between 18 and 22weeks. My doctor said anything from 18 weeks is fine but when trying to book the sonographer will only take me at 20 weeks. Is there a good enough reason?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Mine is booked just after 20 weeks, maybe closer to 21. I think the midwife put the wrong date down for when I would be 20 wks so it ended up being a bit later.

Sometimes if it is too early the baby may not have everything fully developed that they are looking for. An example is a girl at work had hers at 18wks and the spine hadn't finished fusing so she had to go back to get it checked a week later, then they were concerned about something else and she had to go back again the next week!

I guess the longer you wait the more developed everything should be.


----------



## sarah0108

Mines at exactly 20 weeks :) I have had them at 19+6 and 21+1 with the other kids x


----------



## mirandaprice

I'll be 19 at my anatomy scan in 3 weeks.


The ring test, or at least the one I saw on facebook, is you use a strand of your hair with a ring tied to the end, hold it above your hand...if it spins in a circle it means boy, side to side means girl. So you hold it over your hand, it does the circle/side to side you stop it, hols it up again and repeat until when you hold it up it stands still...mine did it three times before it stood still, boy boy girl. I've done it several times and all the same thing...if told my sister and she goes "that little girl will be your "oops" baby haha...the one I have in like 10 yrs but didn't plan on


----------



## justplay91

I had my previous anatomy scans at 18+6 with my first and 20 weeks exactly with my second. This time I'm guessing I'll either be 19+6 or 20+6 (they only do ultrasound on Fridays) depending on when they have an opening.


----------



## justplay91

Hope everyone in the areas affected by hurricanes is staying safe! I read that they're doing some evacuations. Scary!


----------



## broodymrs

Mine was 20 weeks 

Yes, stay safe everyone


----------



## salamander91

I've had them at 21 weeks and 20 weeks with my other littles. I haven't even got my date for this one! 

Stay safe everyone xx


----------



## jadza

Thanks everyone. After some research ive decided to rebook my scan for 20 weeks, aparently thats the best time to see heart conditions. So instead so I can still see bubby I have booked a gender scan for tomorrow! So excited. 

Hope all of you in the US stay safe. The concept of hurricanes here in Aus seems so unreal as we just dont get them. Must be scary. Apart from the heat and the ocasional flood or fairly mild cyclone, not much happens here.


----------



## jadza

On another note... how much movement is everyone feeling and how many weeks are you? 

I'm 17 weeks and I'm not feeling that much. The ocasional prod here and there maybe once or twice a day, mostly around lunch time. Cause this is my second bub I thought I would feel more, sooner :-(


----------



## mirandaprice

I've had what I think is movement, but nothing definite yet, waiting impatiently for it!

The hurricane shifted as it passed over the Bahamas and missed where I live, we got rain and wind, but nothing horrible...we've had worse thunder storms. I've heard north of us going into port st lucie and above has gotten it pretty bad...yesterday they closed Disney world at noon, which speaks volumes as they never close that theme park...really hoping it makes it way up the rest of the coast with as little damage as possible and all those north of Palm Beach County remain safe!


----------



## sarah0108

Movements I get very often! Usually when I lay down/sit still lol. They shift around my belly a LOT. I can feel when they change position and it's weird lol x


----------



## salamander91

I've not felt much except the odd wiggle/nudge. This is #3 for me so thought I'd be feeling more by now. I suspect an anterior placenta x


----------



## broodymrs

I'm not getting much movement. I'll be 18 weeks on Monday. It's freaking me out a bit TBH as movements started early but since about 16 weeks I'm feeling them less. I'm wondering if my placenta has moved too. I don't know where it was before but they never mentioned it being anterior which I assume they would have done if it was


----------



## elliecain

I'm 17 weeks today and not felt anything at all yet. I hope I do soon...


----------



## bicornbump

jadza said:


> On another note... how much movement is everyone feeling and how many weeks are you?
> 
> I'm 17 weeks and I'm not feeling that much. The ocasional prod here and there maybe once or twice a day, mostly around lunch time. Cause this is my second bub I thought I would feel more, sooner :-(

I'm also 17 weeks and haven't felt a thing! I don't think at least...
I can't wait to start feeling movement as I feel it will help ease my mind a bit.


----------



## 03babysquish

Hi ladies! Hope it is okay for me to drop in late!! My name is Kim, I am currently 17+5 and my due date is March 13th!!!! I was on this site with my first pregnancy, and it REALLY helped me. The beginning of this pregnancy was very hard, I had bleeding, and non stop nausea. Now I am out of the woods and ready to start to looking forward to my little one. I go to see a perinatologist on Monday, and I hope to find out the gender then!!! Is there any facebook groups for this thread?


----------



## broodymrs

Hi baby squish. I don't think we have a fb group


----------



## 03babysquish

Okay, would anyone be interested in that? I did one for my December due date with my son. It's typically a secret group.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm in one for October pumpkins but we generally had bnb when we were preggers and fb once the babies arrived. I can only keep up with one group at a time, lol! Happy to go with the majority though. If people want a group I'd join it. My other group is a secret group, probably a good idea.


----------



## 03babysquish

I am also still in the one from my son. He is now almost two. We started that one shortly before we had the babies, so maybe wait until then? Just a question/thought. Hope it's okay I am coming in late.....


----------



## sarah0108

What date Does everyone have for 20 week scans? Mines the 20th, less than two weeks. I'm excited but also nervous and I have to see the doctor too and they'll be talking to me about delivery etc which makes it all seem real!


----------



## salamander91

03babysquish said:


> I am also still in the one from my son. He is now almost two. We started that one shortly before we had the babies, so maybe wait until then? Just a question/thought. Hope it's okay I am coming in late.....

Welcome! I'd be interested in a FB group whenever you want to start one :)


----------



## 03babysquish

Sarah, I meet with a perinatologist on Monday, and supposably he is going to be doing my anatomy scan and all that. If he doesn't do the full thing then I will likely have it whatever day I feel up to it. I am lucky, there is not much wait here!!!


----------



## mel102

Welcome baby squish:flower:

As for movement am 18 weeks and feel very little I was feeling more by this stage with my last pregnancy

Sarah my scan is the 21st so two weeks today it feels like so long away 

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## katestar53

Welcome baby squish! 

Not been on much but still following when I can :) 

My 20 week scan is on the 26th... staying team yellow but looking forward to see baby again :) 

Not much movement here but my placenta is anterior which I had with my first & I didn't start feeling movements till 21/22 weeks so not worrying much. I'm still using my Doppler every few days for reassurance. 

Anybody else think that time is flying by?!? Can't believe I'm almost half way through.... arghhhh not really thought much about lots of things like cars, prams etc I've currently got a three door car so am thinking I'll need something bigger with three kids aged four & under, eeeek! X


----------



## jadza

A facebook page sounds great! I cant post pictures here and that is really frustrating.

My 20week scan is on the 1st of November. Gender scan is today!!


----------



## jadza

And thanks everyone for the movement comments. Makes me feel a big better. We are All pretty much in the same situation. Apart from Ms twins  I can only imagine how strange two must feel!


----------



## jadza

I found this really helpful!! https://www.livestrong.com/article/513792-seventeen-weeks-pregnant-not-much-movement-of-the-baby/


----------



## mel102

Good luck for your scan today jadza


----------



## mirandaprice

I'd love a Facebook group, my august one imploded sometime last year.. big mess. But, the loved having the support and all the pic updates!

My anatomy scan is in 3 weeks, I'm so excited!


----------



## 03babysquish

Alright! Then I will work on making a facebook page, and whoever wants to wait or whatever, can come whenever they're ready! I am going to make it closed until everyone is in, and then I can switch it to secret. 

About movement, I have an anterior placenta, and I can feel a little movement. For example, yesterday there was a TON of movement, but today not as much. It is certainly not as much as it was with my previous pregnancy, and I can't count on it all that much. Something that usually causes movement is when I use the doppler, and then I can also hear the babe move. I have no idea why I am so lucky and can feel anything at all at this point, but I will take it!!!


----------



## 03babysquish

FACEBOOK GROUP: Okay ladies I created the Facebook group!!! It is called March Munchkins 2017. It is currently a closed group so that people can find it, again once everyone is in, I can switch it to a secret group!


----------



## jadza

Cool I just joined


----------



## justplay91

I just sent a join request. Hayley T. :)


----------



## button05

I've just requested to join the FB group; Karen B &#128512;

It's 5am here in the UK and I've been awake since 2am because....I HAVE MY GENDER SCAN IN 5 HOURS! Way too excited to sleep!


----------



## jadza

My gender scan was a no show :-( it was a total newbie doing the scan. Im booked in again next saturday :-( an entire week! *sigh*


----------



## kmpreston

I just requested to join. As for 20 weeks scans mine is a month today which seems ages away but I guess it will do - most of you are two weeks ahead of me! Felt some flutters a couple of times but nothing consistent. No definite bump yet either :cry: come on baby! Make mama feel pregnant


----------



## salamander91

Also requested to join- Sally G

Sorry you're gender scan didn't go well jadza! Hope they can see the gender next time xx

I felt more movements while I was up with Cora last night. Maybe the babies a night owl which is why I haven't felt much during the day x


----------



## elliecain

Boo, I can't find the group on FB. I searched for March Munchkins 2017 and nothing... help me!

I've still not felt any movement at all, I'm gutted. I really hope I feel something soon.

In better news, my scan is now 18 days away. Can't wait! Since I had a small bleed on Monday, I've decided I definitely want to know the gender, after not being able to decide. It's nerve wracking, but so exciting. Now I'm planning different gender reveal ideas for different people. It's like planning the original pregnancy reveal all over again! Pregnancy is one long series of exciting moments.


----------



## jadza

I found it earlier today and requested to be apart of it but nothing happened and now it seems to have disappeared. Not sure...


----------



## jadza

03babysquish said:


> FACEBOOK GROUP: Okay ladies I created the Facebook group!!! It is called March Munchkins 2017. It is currently a closed group so that people can find it, again once everyone is in, I can switch it to a secret group!

It seems to have vanished?


----------



## salamander91

My letter for my 20 week scan finally came. Oct 25th I'll be 20+2 :) 

I can still see the group on FB x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Sorry about the disappointing scan jadza :(

I'm have been feeling occasional movements for the last week and a half but it varies a lot. I get worried when I haven't felt anything for a while, then I feel some little movements and relax, then worry again in between. Sometimes they surprise me as I forget that I'm pregnant so I'm like "what's that?" and then remember its my baby haha.

I'm looking forward to lots of movements and when DH can see them. I also think my boys will be excited too as they are a bit older.


----------



## button05

We are team BLUE!!!! Beyond excited.


----------



## 03babysquish

The Facebook group is still there. I approved everyone this morning :) if anyone is still having a problem finding it, please let me know and we can figure it out!!

Congratulations on team blue!!!


----------



## elliecain

Oh it's back, I've requested...
Salamander, our scans are the same day! Can't wait :)


----------



## sarah0108

I'm getting tonnes of movement now, they kick me really hard :haha: i sit and watch my stomach moving when they're wriggling about. I can't believe I'm basically half way now :shock: middle of Feb maximum, and I'll have two babies. It's really not that far away! X


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue button!


----------



## 03babysquish

sarah0108 said:


> I'm getting tonnes of movement now, they kick me really hard :haha: i sit and watch my stomach moving when they're wriggling about. I can't believe I'm basically half way now :shock: middle of Feb maximum, and I'll have two babies. It's really not that far away! X

That's SO crazy!!! Eek! Baby wiggles


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats buttons

How frustrating jazda!

I'll look for the fb group


----------



## broodymrs

Just messaged you on fb squish: I've just noticed that people can see who's in the group and it says it's for people expecting in March 2017. I haven't told a lot of people yet so I'll join once the group is secret, but as I probably won't be able to find it then, could you add me? But only once it's secret! I don't want to announce accidentally!


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Button :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs said:


> Just messaged you on fb squish: I've just noticed that people can see who's in the group and it says it's for people expecting in March 2017. I haven't told a lot of people yet so I'll join once the group is secret, but as I probably won't be able to find it then, could you add me? But only once it's secret! I don't want to announce accidentally!

You will probably need to be friends with someone in the group so they can add you once it is changed to secret.


----------



## 03babysquish

broodymrs said:


> Just messaged you on fb squish: I've just noticed that people can see who's in the group and it says it's for people expecting in March 2017. I haven't told a lot of people yet so I'll join once the group is secret, but as I probably won't be able to find it then, could you add me? But only once it's secret! I don't want to announce accidentally!

I understand, you will need to be friends with someone in the group for them to add you! I would like to give it some more time for people to see there's a FB. It's a pain to add someone when it's secret. I guess I can leave it up to everyone. When does everyone feel comfortable making it secret?

Also, if it makes you feel better. No one can see posts. The only way someone would know you are in the group is if they were specifically looking up "March" and then they might see Munchkins, and then they would have to go as far as even looking at all members. When you post. It doesn't show anyone on your FB timeline, since it's private. It's understandable if you don't want to risk it, but I thought I would tell you how it works. :)


----------



## broodymrs

03babysquish said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Just messaged you on fb squish: I've just noticed that people can see who's in the group and it says it's for people expecting in March 2017. I haven't told a lot of people yet so I'll join once the group is secret, but as I probably won't be able to find it then, could you add me? But only once it's secret! I don't want to announce accidentally!
> 
> I understand, you will need to be friends with someone in the group for them to add you! I would like to give it some more time for people to see there's a FB. It's a pain to add someone when it's secret. I guess I can leave it up to everyone. When does everyone feel comfortable making it secret?
> 
> Also, if it makes you feel better. No one can see posts. The only way someone would know you are in the group is if they were specifically looking up "March" and then they might see Munchkins, and then they would have to go as far as even looking at all members. When you post. It doesn't show anyone on your FB timeline, since it's private. It's understandable if you don't want to risk it, but I thought I would tell you how it works. :)Click to expand...

Hi. I sent you a friend request if you wouldn't mind adding me. I'm in another closed group so I know how it works. If anyone clicked on my profile and groups they could see I was a member. If it's too much hassle though just leave it


----------



## SweetV

I cancelled my request as I also haven't told anybody yet. It seems weird to be 18 weeks and not have anybody but my husband, my mom and my boss know. I'd be happy to join a little further on I just don't need people (especially nosey coworkers) finding out through Facebook. 

I'm so glad you were talking about movement as I have barely had any and what I have had has been so gentle and sporadic that I'm not even sure it's baby. I feel a lot better now!

My anatomy scan is on the 18th so a week and a bit away. I'm excited to see baby again and confirm team pink.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm finding it really hard to believe I'm so close to halfway...anyone else? Like, how am I going to be 17 weeks Thursday, impossible!


----------



## hhimayy

SweetV said:


> I cancelled my request as I also haven't told anybody yet. It seems weird to be 18 weeks and not have anybody but my husband, my mom and my boss know. I'd be happy to join a little further on I just don't need people (especially nosey coworkers) finding out through Facebook.
> 
> I'm so glad you were talking about movement as I have barely had any and what I have had has been so gentle and sporadic that I'm not even sure it's baby. I feel a lot better now!
> 
> My anatomy scan is on the 18th so a week and a bit away. I'm excited to see baby again and confirm team pink.

I've barely had much movement either taz. I was thinking this morning that it should be more by now but I think I was 21 weeks with my daughter but I could really feel her moving. 

Waiting for my anatomy scan now. Hopefully will find no trisomy markers ob bub.


----------



## SweetV

They told me a few weeks ago I have an anterior placenta again so I don't expect to feel much movement until at least 20 weeks. Sigh.


----------



## sarah0108

Me too Miranda. I have a maximum of 18.5 weeks left now :shock: times going to quickly!


----------



## hhimayy

Baby was healthy with no soft markers for any trisomy. So relieved and excited now. 

It's a boy! We will have one of each. Complete starting from scratch tho which is okay. 

Docs said I have an anterior placenta which is why I'm not feeling as much yet.
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-10 14.20.17.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats hhimayy!


----------



## broodymrs

hhimayy said:


> Baby was healthy with no soft markers for any trisomy. So relieved and excited now.
> 
> It's a boy! We will have one of each. Complete starting from scratch tho which is okay.
> 
> Docs said I have an anterior placenta which is why I'm not feeling as much yet.


Congrats on team blue! I'm so pleased to be nearly halfway. I'm not really enjoying pregnancy. I love that I'm growing my child but I feel rubbish all the time. Currently having excruciating cramps again. Don't even know what they are &#128543;


----------



## mel102

Congrats on team blue hhimayy


----------



## justplay91

Hhimayy, welcome to team blue and so happy to hear baby is healthy. Congrats!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations on team blue hhimayy!

I feel like this pregnancy is going really fast too. I will be having a c section at 38 weeks so I have less than 20 weeks left! Eek! So unprepared for 2 babies under 1 lol


----------



## Ellivort

Thanks for making the FB page! joined - Lindsey T.

My anatomy/gender scan is next month and it feels like time is standing still. On Oct 4 I was telling myself only 1 month, but now on Oct. 11 its still nearly 4 weeks away! :dohh: So impatient! I just want to know that all continues to be well and we are finding out sex so I'm excited for that as well!

Still not feeling as much movement as I remember with DD, but it was so very long ago. Its still early and I am a heavy set lady, so I am trying to be patient. Feeling more distinct movements would be so reassuring!

hope all continues to be well with everyone!


----------



## sarah0108

Is anyone else not doing a birth plan?


----------



## broodymrs

I'm not Sarah. I'm having a planned section so I'll just leave it to the Drs. My only wishes are delayed cord clamping if poss, skin to skin ASAP and I want to breastfeed. If anything dreadful happened then I'd want donor milk for the first few days of baby's life. Those are my only wishes so there's no point having a full on plan. Last time it completely went out of the window anyway


----------



## Oxygen7880

sarah0108 said:


> Is anyone else not doing a birth plan?

I'm not bothering this time. My labour was short and hard and literally non of my birth plan happened (no water, no calm,dark room, no skin to skin etc). So I'm just going to see how it goes this time. Really want skin to skin but last time I felt so sick after birth (no drugs) that I couldn't even hold my girl for around an hour :(


Ellivort: don't worry about the movement, it will increase as the weeks progress. I am on my second pregnancy and my placenta was posteria at my last scan so perfect for feeling any movement but I still have only felt a few mini kicks over the last few days. I'm also slim build so all seems perfect for feeling the baby early, but I'm not worried. You will soon feel the baby regularity.


----------



## bicornbump

This is my first pregnancy and definitely my last! I feel like I've been in and out of the ER non stop and I'm only 18 weeks (as of tomorrow). 

This past weekend I had a ton of pressure and it felt like I had something in my vagina. I went to get checked, because I was scared it was my cervix (I have a bicornuate uterus which can be linked to an incompetent cervix). After having a pelvic exam they said my uterus is just tilted forward and low, and although uncomfortable it's nothing to worry about :/ 
Has anyone else experienced a similar issue. It's extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## Mattsgirl

No birth plan here either. I want an epi, skin to skin, and breastfeed. I know my labors go incredibly fast so I try not to get my heart set on anything. 

I also haven't really felt anything yet. Every now and then when I'm laying flat I can feel something but most of the time nada. Hopefully in the next week or 2 we will all start feeling something.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'll most likely be having a repeat c-section...so my only plans will involve what time to show up to the hospital and who will watch my son haha....if I can swing it, I may push for a vbac, but I'm not hopeful.


Today's been rough and emotional. I got a call from my son's daycare that he had been bitten by another child...I get to school to pick him up and was just speechless with how bad the bite was, and right on his face. I was and still am so upset. I'll be speaking with the school director tomorrow after I take James to the drs to have it looked at...how can a toddler be so malicious as to bite another toddler hard enough to leave actual teeth marks and draw blood?


----------



## SweetV

I'm also not going to bother with the birth plan. In the moment I will do whatever they ask of me no matter what I said initially so I'm not going to get my thoughts together only to be disappointed later. 

Miranda when my DS was in kindergarten he was bitten hard enough to leave marks by another child and they were 5. It happens, but I was pretty upset too. I hope he is ok though!!


----------



## broodymrs

Miranda, ds got bitten a while ago too. They are tough little cookies and it's probably upset you more than him. Also, yes toddlers are vicious!


----------



## jadza

I'm gonna do up a birth plan this time. I didnt have one last time. I ended up with a short labor of 4 hours but very very intense contractions and I didnt get pain relief at all... no drugs at all not even gas cause my husband is dead set against them. This time I WANT DRUGS! So im gonna talk at length to my doctor at the hospital about getting an epidural


----------



## salamander91

I'll be having an elective so no birth plan really. I intend to ask for the removable stitches though instead of dissolvable though. I didn't like them.


----------



## mirandaprice

He's totally fine, no issues dropping him off at school...thankfully he wasn't traumatized by it. Took him to the drs this morning, he'll be on antibiotics and have a face cream to put on it. His teacher said they'll be keeping a much closer eye on the other child's now that they know he's a biter.

What bras do you ladies recommend? I need support and comfort, my current one is causing shoulder pain.


----------



## broodymrs

Mine are from m&s. Not sure if you're in the uk but I went and got fitted properly last pregnancy and I'm just recycling them this time around so probably wearing the wrong size but I'm comfy enough.

Don't know if I updated on here, went for physio yesterday for my diastasis recti, and apparently I also have pelvic girdle pain (think it's the same as spd). Super, really looking forward to getting heavier now then! &#128580;


----------



## ARROW

Goodmorning ladies , how are you all doing? I see team blue is going strong congrats... 

But we need more Pink... :winkwink: its so much fun to shop for your first one i think i have gone a bit crazy... but oh well... 

I like the FB idea even if i did not tell ppl there yet... its only family i do hope they dont see it b4 i say it:happydance::hugs: 

Welcome to the new ladies and may you have an amazing 20weeks more to come :hugs: 

As for me well i started to feel her move a bit,next anato.scan is in 2 weeks.... 
The past 2-3weeks i am crying,lol,and i am angry like hell really angy with everyone and i know its not me its the hormons but really dont ppl know that you should not make a pregnant woman angy???! :shrug: the good thing is it only last for 10min. After that i am back to my normal happy self... :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

ARROW said:


> Goodmorning ladies , how are you all doing? I see team blue is going strong congrats...
> 
> But we need more Pink... :winkwink: its so much fun to shop for your first one i think i have gone a bit crazy... but oh well...
> 
> I like the FB idea even if i did not tell ppl there yet... its only family i do hope they dont see it b4 i say it:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies and may you have an amazing 20weeks more to come :hugs:
> 
> As for me well i started to feel her move a bit,next anato.scan is in 2 weeks....
> The past 2-3weeks i am crying,lol,and i am angry like hell really angy with everyone and i know its not me its the hormons but really dont ppl know that you should not make a pregnant woman angy???! :shrug: the good thing is it only last for 10min. After that i am back to my normal happy self... :dohh:

I am ridiculously angry. Like irrationally, absolutely crazy insane angry. You're not alone


----------



## mel102

Am with you on the mood thing I can be so hard on my other half for nothing then be crying about it an hour later!!!


----------



## justplay91

My mood are insanity right now. I feel bad for my family!


----------



## mirandaprice

I get real short with people, the other night I was being so grumpy to my husband for no reason lol


----------



## ttc bubby no2

sarah0108 said:


> Is anyone else not doing a birth plan?

I haven't done a plan for any of my births so I don't expect to this time. Both times I had midwife led care with the same midwife for the whole pregnancy (different midwives for each pregnancy though) and I discussed my preferences with them along the way.

This time should be the same. I'm waiting to find out if I will get into the midwife group practice at my local hospital and then I will opt for homebirth.

I will be more specific about who can be at my birth this time. Last time my mum called dad too early but it worked out ok because he played outside with my eldest. Also I didn't like having my sister and her partner visit straight away after the birth. I think it was too many people and I just wanted to spend time with my little family. I might ask anyone attending the birth to leave shortly afterwards and then hold off on the announcement for a while.


----------



## justplay91

I won't be doing a birth plan either. I pretty much know what I do/don't want, but they're pretty obvious. I KNOW I will want an epidural, because I am terrible with contractions and have gotten one in both of my previous labors. I definitely hope to be able to deliver vaginally as I have with my others, but obviously if my life or the baby's is in danger I won't hesitate to have a c-section. And lastly, I definitely want to breastfeed again, so skin to skin immediately after birth is a big thing. But my hospital is a "baby-friendly" hospital, so they do that anyway. So pretty straightforward. Wow, I can't believe that I will be going through all of that one more time, in just over 5 months!


----------



## sarah0108

Also moody over here !!


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm an emotional wreck too! Irrational, tearful and sometimes very flat :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

I'm glad it's not just me! I was considering going to the GP last week as I thought I was depressed but hubby says I was just as bad as last time. I don't remember being though!


----------



## Ellivort

I'm with you ladies on the mood swings, although it's mostly swinging to the enraged side lol Everything annoys me!

i saw the OB on Wed and all is well. No flags on the NT scanning, HB on doppler was 145. 

Anatomy scan schedule Nov 4 and i'll see him on the 9th to go over that report! 

Looking forward to finding out if we are having a boy or a girl! :)

Just started feeling more than the 'maybe it was gas' flutters yesterday. Feeling more distinct movement that definitely is not gas :))


----------



## mirandaprice

1.5 weeks until my anatomy scan!! I'm so so so excited.

Last night was a nightmare, and it just made me dread the newborn stage where they wake so often. My son has a massive cold and was up half the night, waking me up. I was so grumpy this morning!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## salamander91

My anomaly scan is in 8 days! :) 

I'm with you there Miranda. DS kept me up with his coughing for half the night and then DD decided she didn't want to go back to sleep after her 4am bottle. My moods are terrible here too, I snapped and told her to shut up so hubby took her in the living room for a while. Feel so guilty today! :(

Moods are super strange here. Last night I was really angry, then tearful and then had a laughing fit. I had to go into another room to calm down!


----------



## broodymrs

My 20 week scan is tomorrow! So excited but a bit nervous too. 

I'm also dreading the no sleep stage. Ds has always been a pretty rubbish sleeper so I'm not getting decent sleep now but when we have a really bad night it reminds me of just how bad it gets. Saying that when ds was a newborn he used to sleep in til about 11 so I actually wasn't that tired but it will be very different this time with a toddler who doesn't sleep in!


----------



## mirandaprice

I dread how it'll be with a toddler and newborn. I miss sleep already :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

I get insomnia in pregnancy so I'm definitely exhausted. Really looking forward to finishing work at Christmas!

I'm in so much pain ATM with spd and I've started with this weird joint pain now too &#128543;


----------



## ARROW

And i was thinking i am crazy.... good to know i am not the only one snaping at everyone around me....:dohh: how long dose this phase last its 3weeks now that hormons have gone crazy .... dose this stop??? Or will we have it for the next 4months? :blush::shrug: 

btw insomnia has also made an entrance the past week i just make up and cant go back to sleep...


----------



## broodymrs

I've had to force myself not to be angry as once I let the beast out there was no caging it again! I've found deep breathing and trying to talk myself down works some of the time


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I was getting pretty grumpy at work today and just getting irritated by everything!

broodymrs - you are so lucky to finish work at christmas! I will be at work until mid-Feb if I can last that long. It will be the latest I have worked pregnant but I want to maximise the time I get once bubs is here.


----------



## broodymrs

I hate my job and I'm not going back after mat leave so it's slightly less of an issue for me. Financially it makes more sense for me to work later but mentally it would destroy me


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs said:


> I hate my job and I'm not going back after mat leave so it's slightly less of an issue for me. Financially it makes more sense for me to work later but mentally it would destroy me

Fair enough. I was in a job I hated when I had my first and I wasn't going to go back but then I needed some work as we bought a new house when he was 1. I ended up sticking at it part time for a year and then just quit. I was so depressed being there I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## broodymrs

ttc bubby no2 said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> I hate my job and I'm not going back after mat leave so it's slightly less of an issue for me. Financially it makes more sense for me to work later but mentally it would destroy me
> 
> Fair enough. I was in a job I hated when I had my first and I wasn't going to go back but then I needed some work as we bought a new house when he was 1. I ended up sticking at it part time for a year and then just quit. I was so depressed being there I couldn't take it anymore.Click to expand...

I did the same last time. I can't go back a second time though! Isn't it just the worst when you hate your job! I'm training to be an acupuncturist so that's my long term plan. Short term I'll have to just pick up something temporary


----------



## hhimayy

Ugh darn near 21 weeks and still barely feeling him move. There's a few times a day where I have to question if it was him or not but I just can't wait for those definite kicks.


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> My 20 week scan is tomorrow! So excited but a bit nervous too.
> 
> I'm also dreading the no sleep stage. Ds has always been a pretty rubbish sleeper so I'm not getting decent sleep now but when we have a really bad night it reminds me of just how bad it gets. Saying that when ds was a newborn he used to sleep in til about 11 so I actually wasn't that tired but it will be very different this time with a toddler who doesn't sleep in!

How was your scan? Mine is tomorrow and I'm so nervous! Gah!


----------



## Livvy

Eli my anatomy scan is the 4th too :) 

I haven't been commenting much but there's not much to report here besides being constantly ravenous! Currently enjoying a bath while DS naps. Ahhhh... this is the life :haha: I barely shower with one child, can't imagine what it'll be like with a newborn and a toddler. 

I quit my job after my first. I hated it. Went part time elsewhere for a while, then DH graduated finally and we can do ok off his income. It's worth it for us to live more simply so I can be home.


----------



## mirandaprice

I just started a new job right before I found out I was pregnant, and I actually really like it, my boss is so understanding and sympathetic.

I started having indigestion yesterday, my throat was on fire and I was burping all afternoon...it makes me wanna cry thinking this could continue or get worse for another 20 weeks haha


----------



## MiBabyHopes

as to mood swings, just a little teary eyed here and there so no little house and some things get on my nerves but no out and out anger but this is how i am most of the time (esp being teary eyed with af)

i am a substitute teacher so working per diem when i can but mainly staying home with my little guy. i love teaching but would prefer my own class instead of subbing. 

been feeling way less tired (still there of course but able to function now) and nausea has subsided, i guess the second tri upswing is in effect. 

miranda i soo feel you i have heartburn too (throughout the pregnancy) and starting to have hip joint aches. 

hhimayy i'm right there with you, movements for me have been sporadic and light enough to question if it's gas or baby so ... waiting for more definite movements here as well.

heard the baby's heartbeat (in 150's) at my last ob appt and all was good according to my ob. my us is coming up on the 27th and i can't wait to see this little one for the first time! (yes first time, my ob only does us for the 20 week scan unless there is an issue) unfortunately i will be 21 weeks at the time of the scan so i have to wait an extra week :-(

hope all the ladies on here are doing well other than some mood swings!


----------



## broodymrs

We are team blue!!

Scan took ages as little man wouldn't cooperate and I've still got to go back for a rescan for spine measurements. 

I also might have arthritis &#128561; I'm only 30! Went to the dr to ask about this joint pain and she thinks it's that, apparently it can come on in pregnancy. Got to go for bloods to confirm it. I'm really hoping it's not that


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue broodymrs!!

Mibabyhopes, my scan is the same day!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

broody - sorry to hear about possible arthritis, that stinks but congrats on team blue!

miranda - haha love it, scan buddies! are you finding out gender or are you going to be surprised? we would love to find out if the baby cooperates that is!


----------



## mel102

Congratulations on team blue broodymrs another boy to add to the group. Sorry about your possible arthritis hopefully it's not that 

My scan is in a couple of days I really can't wait I hope my little bean cooperates I really want to know if am team pink or blue


----------



## justplay91

My scan is November 4th too. Seems like a popular date for anatomy scans here! I'm so nervous, but since it's still over two weeks away, I'm trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on team blue, broodymrs! That's a big bummer about the possible arthritis, though.


----------



## 03babysquish

I have made the facebook group secret now. If anyone wants to be added just message me and we can get it coordinated!

Congrats on all the team blue!!!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations on team blue bloodymrs!


----------



## SweetV

Yay for team blue broodymrs! I hope it's not arthritis as well! 

I also had my 20 week scan today and confirmed we are team pink :cloud9:

I love my job but I work really, really long hours and would love something a little closer to home (an hour travel in both direction, and 9-10 hour shifts). 

My LO already doesn't sleep and I'm getting hormonal wondering how I'm going to manage a toddler and a newborn with zero sleep and my DH that picks up extra hours when I'm off. I was almost in tears the other day but DH and I decided that they will sleep in different rooms (the plan was to keep them together as we are limited on space) so that at the very least they aren't waking each other up. That made me feel a little better.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats sweet v. That's my worry about them waking each other up as our house is pretty small so even in seperate rooms I think they'll hear each other.


----------



## salamander91

I worried about that when DD was born because DS was such a light sleeper but they don't seem to disturb each other. We even have a monitor for Flynn in our room and it doesn't disturb cora at all when he cries and she's never woken him up even with teething screams x


----------



## mel102

Congratulations sweetv


----------



## PrincessTaz

03babysquish welcome to the group and congratulations! I love a facebook group so could you please add me to the group. Can't send a message for some reason but my name is Tara Sykes and profile pic is same as on here.

Hhimayy, broodymrs and button05 congratulations on team :blue: :happydance:
and SweetV congratulations on team :pink: :happydance:
I've edited the main page :)

Had my scan on Monday, all those nerves for nothing. I literally didn't sleep a wink the night before. Was so so nice to see baby again. As you'll be able to see from my picture I definitely do have anterior placenta and it looks like it's squishing poor baba's face. Baby was super wriggly but I couldn't feel anything and also explain why all my movements are low down as my placenta stops just before baby's feet. All measurements were perfect but they did say the fluid in the kidneys seems high but not to worry as it's a common thing. They will re-check them at my 28 week scan and would expect everything to be normal. We resisted the urge to find out the gender so still team yellow although we both think we may have caught a glimpse of a little willy lol.

Here's my beautiful little baby...


Last night I felt the most movement I've ever felt and it was so nice, still not regular and I've noticed anything I do feel is always on a night so we have a night owl lol.

I'll probably starting counting kicks around 24 weeks if they're more regular by then.

Also no birth plan this time as everything I wanted did NOT happen first time around and I was a bit gutted so going to go with the flow this time. If all does go well though I would like a home birth xx


----------



## hhimayy

Taz my placenta looked exactly like that as well. As soon as I posted yesterday about movements he was super fiesty the rest of the day but really only in my lower region. Today already I've felt him quite a bit. On cloud 9 now. 

How is everyone doing with names? We had a girl name picked out since I was positive he was a girl but now we have been thrown for a loop. I think we currently have 15 boy names on the table.


----------



## bicornbump

PrincessTaz said:


> Here's my beautiful little baby...
> View attachment 970781

Gah! So cuteeee!

I have my scan today...we'll find out the gender. 
I think I'm more nervous than excited!


----------



## mel102

Lovely scan taz glad all is well 

Good luck at your scan bicornbump

As for baby names we are finding it really hard to agree on names we both like


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hhimayy it's lovely isn't it, I'd forgotten how nice it feels. Name wise we've hardly thought of any, the 2 I love my other half says he hates. For a boy I love either Mickie or Orion but we don't have any girls names, we're both convinced baby will be a boy.

Bicornbump good look for your scan, can't wait ton hear your update. I was definitely more nervous than excited too. 

Thanks Mel. We're struggling to agree too, he says no to all the names I love but then puts no suggestions forward.

Xx


----------



## salamander91

Good luck bicornbump!

We're pretty set on Toby for a boy. A girl we like Evie, Freya and Alice.


----------



## broodymrs

Struggling for names, maybe Finn.

Lovely scan taz


----------



## salamander91

Good choice! My DS is Flynn :)


----------



## elliecain

broodymrs said:


> Struggling for names, maybe Finn.




salamander91 said:


> Good choice! My DS is Flynn :)

Our boy name is Finlo, which is the Isle of Man version and was DH's dad's name!


----------



## mel102

salamander91 said:


> Good luck bicornbump!
> 
> We're pretty set on Toby for a boy. A girl we like Evie, Freya and Alice.

I love the name Freya for a girl but my other half hates it


----------



## SweetV

My LO's middle name is Orion. My DH got to pick his first name (Ronan) and I always had my heart set on Lily for a girl but over the years Lila has grown on me so I think it will be one of the two. Really struggling for a middle name though. 

Would love to be added to the FB group now that it is secret. My name is Veronica Stiel and my profile pic is myself and my LO.


----------



## sarah0108

Currently sat at hospital waiting for my 20 weeks scan. So nervous, I'll be here a few hours and I'm on my own as OH couldn't get time off work. 

Also I can't believe I'm 20 weeks xx


----------



## Ellivort

sarah0108 said:


> Currently sat at hospital waiting for my 20 weeks scan. So nervous, I'll be here a few hours and I'm on my own as OH couldn't get time off work.
> 
> Also I can't believe I'm 20 weeks xx

good luck Sarah! :)


----------



## broodymrs

How was your scan bicorn?

Good luck Sarah, how mean of dh's employers not to let him go


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sarah sorry his employers couldn't let him go, hope all was well x


----------



## salamander91

Hope scans went well Sarah and bicorn x


----------



## bicornbump

The scan went really well! Baby looked healthy and was very active. It's always spooning the placenta so we can never get that great of a face shot, but we did get a thumbs up! lol

The tech said she wouldn't have even known I had a bicornuate uterus unless we told her. So that was nice to hear. I do have to go for monthly scans to make sure the baby is growing okay, but so far it's measuring correctly. 

They also checked my cervix and it's long. I was sooo paranoid it was short!

We're doing the gender reveal tonight. I can't wait!!!! I had a few dreams last night that it was a boy....hmmmm.


----------



## 03babysquish

So in order for you to be added to a secret group you have to be friends with me, and then I can add you. My name is Kimberly Renee Ramirez. The profile picture is me, and for a cover picture it's my son. If you request me I can add you. It's a bit more difficult to be added when it is a secret group


----------



## 03babysquish

Sweet V and Taz I sent you both messages on FB, check your other folder. Sweet V I sent you a friend request (I am hoping it is you) once you accept it I will add you. Taz, there's not an option to add you as a friend on FB, but I sent you a message. Just request me when ready, and I will add you :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bicornbump so glad all was well, love the thumbs up. Enjoy your gender reveal, can't wait to hear :)

03babysquish I've added you now x


----------



## bicornbump

Here is it's little thumbs up



:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







14805515_10100708064751309_1983249153_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## elliecain

That is a seriously cool picture!


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh goodness bicorn, that's the cutest thing! That little thumb!

Congrats on team pink sweetv.

Glad everyone's scans are going well!

I go in one week from today, we're doing our reveal Sunday for family/friends. My husband may not be able to make the scan due to work...some days he works an hour or so north on where we live so kind of hard to get off in time. I was teasing him I'd find out and make him wait haha

I'm finally feeling more movement...nothing consistent yet, but definitely baby. My belly is looking so much bigger and rounder then with my son, and so solid already


----------



## elliecain

I've had so much more movement this evening! It's been like a Bee is having a party tonight. I'm about 98% sure it's the baby, but I still have that little niggling doubt at the back of my mind that it's just bad wind + wishful thinking!
Then I remember that my stomach is currently up above my belly button, so the only things down there are uterus and bladder and the latter doesn't ever do that!

I'm so excited about Tuesday! I've got 4.5 days left to wait. We've not planned a gender reveal... I'm not sure yet how we will tell people, but I'm getting a shellac done on Wednesday and she is going to do something gender related!


----------



## mel102

What a lovely scan bicornbump mine is in the morning am so nervous


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bicornbump aww what a cute picture!

Miranda I really hope your hubby makes it to the scan with you and I'll look forward to hearing about your reveal. My bump is definitely bigger than it was with my son at this point but feels a lot more wobbly lol.

Elliecain it is definitely baby. I was in denial too convincing myself it probably wasn't baby but yours deffo sounds like it is. Those first movements are lovely :)

Mel I was so nervous too, don't expect much sleep tonight if your like me lol. What time is your scan? Hope it's not late in the day x


----------



## bicornbump

Thank you everyone :)

Good luck Mel! When I told the ultrasound tech I was nervous, she said "that's because you're normal." I think most people are nervous, but I'm sure everything will be just fine! Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## salamander91

Cute pic bicorn! 

Good luck with your scan mel! Mine is on Tuesday. So nervous and excited!


----------



## 03babysquish

Taz, I'm sorry but I never got a request


----------



## ARROW

Well my scan is on the 4th of Nov. So yea i think the date is special all around the world :thumbup::happydance: 

Congrats for the scans and :yipee::yipee: for team pink finally an othe princess in the group hahaha :thumbup: 

I was so scared the past 3 days i am on bed rest at the moment i had small contractions and since its the first i did not know what that was ... had an ultrasound baby was fine cervix is still nice and closed but doc said i have to take it easy for 4 days no work no nothing just sleep and relax no stress. The contractions are due to a fibroid i have in the cervix so as long as we keep it in check all will be fine, she started me on progesterone as extra.

And i did some blood work to see why i have so much iching we though it was my liver but its not!!! So that is a happy thought :happydance: So i need a dermatologist for it now to give me a cream or something to cool the iching 

Ps srr for the typos as i use my mob for it and technology phones drive me crazy


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry arrow, that sounds scary! Make sure you do take it easy


----------



## PrincessTaz

Arrow wow you've had a lot to contend with this week, so glad all is okay though :)


----------



## amc90

Have any March mommas started having trouble sleeping? I have horrible insomnia and it's almost 6am and my abdomen feels so tight and compressed. Baby has been kicking like crazy which makes it hard to rest :cry:


----------



## bicornbump

...and I'm teammmm blue!:blue:
Now to decide on a name :dohh:

I've just started having trouble sleeping this week! Its not because of the baby moving though (baby seems to be more active during the day). I just wake up between 3-4am and can't fall back to sleep. It's terrible.


----------



## mel102

That must of been scary arrow make sure and have plenty of rest 

My scan was fantastic baby was perfect and we found out we are team pink :cloud9:


----------



## 03babysquish

I was having trouble sleeping and then I started taking hydroxyzine at night, which is just a strong antihistamine that is safe in pregnancy, but has to be prescribed by doctor. Now, I sleep through the night. I was a zombie for a few weeks though. I do also have things to help keep me go back to sleep if I wake up. In my bathroom is a night light, so if I wake up to use the restroom, then the light doesn't wake me up, and I don't look on my phone for the time.


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations on 2 little pinks and 1 blue! Maybe the tide has turned to girls in this thread? I will find out in 3.5 days, can't wait!!!

Sorry about your contractions Arrow, how scary.

I've had insomnia on and off throughout my pregnancy but it seems a bit better at the moment. I have a week off work now (half term), so I'm hoping to get a lot of sleeping done!


----------



## Mattsgirl

So jealous of all the scans!! I still have over 2 weeks to wait!! Novemeber. 8th can't get here fast enough!!

Yes!! I haven't had a good nights sleep in weeks. It is sooo frustrating! I'm gonna talk tobmy doctor at my next appointment.


----------



## Oxygen7880

The thing that got me through first tri and beyond was sleep so I am really hoping that I stay sleeping well. I love my sleep! Luckily my toddler takes after mummy and sleeps really well, 12/13 hrs at night, although she does end up in my bed most of the time which is fine since I'm single and we both sleep fine. Kinda wondering how a newborn will influence this set up! I'm going to try one of those next to me cribs and then hopefully breastfeed in my bed and then return to the cot. I don't want to turf my girl out of mummies bed since it will already be a time of change for her. 

Congrats on the scans ladies. I have my 20 week scan on 3rd Nov. I actually can't believe how quickly it has gone between the scans. 
I'm still not 100% and still very tired and get nausea at points in the day, food aversions going strong too (and drink aversions which is worse). By this point with my daughter I'm sure I was much better.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats Mel and bicorn. I've had insomnia pretty much since I got my bfp. I wake up between 3-4 too and can't get back to sleep. That combined with dh's snoring, ds's crappy sleep and I'm at the end of my tether. I'm like a zombie most days


----------



## elliecain

I'm trying to create a banner for us to put in our sigs but I'm struggling with the Munchkins concept, as I find those characters rather scary and not at all cute!
I could do something bland just with our name, or include an image.

Any suggestions?

This is my first, very poor attempt in the 2 possible sizes I can do...
https://i68.tinypic.com/jr777s.png
https://i63.tinypic.com/311qed4.png


----------



## button05

Those banners are great Ellie &#128512;

No insomnia here...unless my toddler waking me up all night counts!

6 days until my anatomy scan (we already know we're team blue), I always feel a bit anxious before this one.


----------



## broodymrs

I didn't even know what a munchkin was! Had to google it and I'm still not sure but I did find this image which I thought was quite nice. We could do something like that? Or the ones you've already done are good too. You're more creative than me!


----------



## broodymrs

Didn't upload before
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1929.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katestar53

Insomnia here... combination of poorly boys & not getting back to sleep after needing a wee :( So so tired! 

Love the banners Ellie!! 

Three days till my 20 weeks scan, so excited to see baba again x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Amc90 yes to everything you said, I'm lucy if I get 2 straight hours sleep anymore, that's the hardest thing for me this time!

Bicornbump yay congratulations on team :blue: :)

Mel102 lovely, congratulations on team :pink: :)

Mattsgirl I hated waiting for my scan, hope time goes quickly for you.

Oxygen I'm going to use a co-sleeper this time too, with my son he was just in our bed but it makes me nervous with a 4yr old that still likes to sneak in for cuddles. Co-sleeping is the only thing that got us through the early days as my little one would not sleep if I wasn't right next to him.

Elliecain I love them, super cute. I do quite like the munchkins too lol, was my favourite film as a kid.

Button I was really anxious for this one too as it's an important one, I'm sure baby is perfect though :)

AFM I finally bought my first nursing/maternity and wow it's so comfy, especially not having the underwire digging in. I'm usually a E/F cup so I though I'd get a G cup to allow that extra growth when milk comes in, well it already fits pretty snuggly lol. Didn't realise they had got that much bigger already. 

Also been feeling baby loads on a night which is lovely, my son was a night owl too. Can't wait to feel some on the outside now xx


----------



## elliecain

I'm working on a couple of ideas, will put them up when they are done.

2 days and 1 hour until my scan, can't wait to see Bee and find out the gender!!!


----------



## broodymrs

Good luck Ellie!

We're getting a co sleeper too. Don't have room for a cot! And I think it will work better for bfing, sleep and having a toddler who still doesn't sleep and so will probably want to be in our bed lots. While I don't want to encourage that I don't want him to feel pushed out so I'm not going to say no to snuggles in our bed. Thinking dh will end up on the sofa a lot!


----------



## salamander91

2 days until my scan too! Mines at 3.30PM though so the day is going to drag so much!


----------



## elliecain

I'm getting a co sleeper, even though we have already bought a cot! I like to see it in the nursery, makes the room look real and will be ready and waiting once Bee outgrows the co sleeper. I've heard mixed reviews about co sleepers though. Most of my friends with babies have said it makes life so much easier, but my SIL said it lasted one night and the snuffling was too loud and no one slept, so my nephew ended up in the nursery!

I had my heart set on the Chicco Next2Me one, but I've read a few reviews and people say the Snuzpod is better, because you can take the top bit off and carry it around/downstairs, like a Moses basket. I'm going to go to the shop and try them both out. We have £100 vouchers to spend in John Lewis, that we have kept from wedding presents, so we will only have to find £65 or £100. We just didn't know what to buy and this seems ideal!!!
https://i67.tinypic.com/dnfrsx.jpg

We've done quite well so far... all furniture from eBay, total cost £210. Pushchair with car seat from SIL. And now the vouchers! We just need to buy a tumble dryer, which is going to be pricey, as we need one with a compressor and DH wants A+ energy rating. They are around £350+.


----------



## PrincessTaz

So exciting elliecain and salamander, can't wait to hear your updates.

I prefer the chicco next to me over the snuzpod as it's bigger and you'd get a lot longer use from it. I'm going to try get one of ebay because I don't want to spend so much on something that won't be used for long when I've already spent a lot on the nursery furniture x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

The banner looks great elliecain :)

I was looking at this co-sleeper called the "Childcare Cosy Time Sleeper". I'm not sure if it is only available in Australia or not. We can also get the Chico one here but it is more expensive than the Childcare one.

I have currently gone off the idea and am thinking of getting an Ikea Sniglar cot for the bedroom and attach it to the bed. I need to check the heights to see if it will work but I have seen some examples online.


----------



## salamander91

We have the Chicco next2me already so will be using it again. It's huge! My 7 month old still sleeps comfortably in it :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

salamander91 said:


> We have the Chicco next2me already so will be using it again. It's huge! My 7 month old still sleeps comfortably in it :)

How big is your 7 month old? I was worried mine would grow out of one of these too quickly but I don't think she will be as big as DS2 who was (and still is) sitting above the 97th percentile lines.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks for the feedback on co sleepers.
I have just read that chicco is bigger so lasts longer whereas the snüzpod is too small and they grow out of it so fast. I have also just read that the snüzpod basinette is too heavy to move around in reality, so that advantage might be irrelevant! I'm back and forth again!
Salamander, did you have to buy a better mattress for the chicco? I've heard the supplied mattress is rather thin. Did you find that?

These are all reasons why I want to have a proper look at them in the shop and see what I think. I'm not in a rush to buy it yet, so I'm going to keep thinking and looking.


----------



## salamander91

Cora is long and thin (17ish lbs). She tends to sleep with her legs tucked up so she has plenty of room still.

The mattress isn't thin at all (much thicker than a Moses basket mattress!) It is quite firm though. Cora slept on top of a blanket for a few weeks but she's used to it without the blanket now.


----------



## broodymrs

I never thought about the snuffling. That's why we moved ds into his own room at 4 months. That and I had a bad cough so we were all disturbing each other. 

I think we're renting a bed nest. £69 for as long as you need it and new mattress, sheets and sides provided. My ds is huge so it makes sense not to spend a lot if it might not be used for a long time. We never used the Moses basket, other than for naps for ds as it was so small and unstable


----------



## kmpreston

We are in the process of doing the nursery and have decided to keep a single bed in there as well as the cot, wardrobe and dresser. This means whoever is on night feeds (me most nights I assume) can sleep in the nursery with baby. We are getting a Moses basket to use downstairs/in our room/next to the single bed as we don't want to limit our options of where baby will sleep. We definitely don't have space for a next to me crib - our bedroom furniture is fitted and the crib would restrict us from getting out of one side of the bed and opening half of the drawers and wardrobes :dohh:

Basically because DH will be either setting off to work at 4am or getting home at midnight 5 days a week it makes sense to have flexibility otherwise none of us will get any sleep at all. He has said when he's on a midnight finish he will sleep in the babies room those nights, when he's on a 4am start I will sleep in the babies room and then when he's having a day off we will play it by ear.

I'm hopeful that after a few weeks if this baby will be used to that room, sleep through, and we might be able to return to both sleeping in our bed :haha: wishful thinking I know


----------



## MiBabyHopes

can't wait for thursday to come!!! we will finally get to see our newest growing little one and have someone bake a cake to reveal the gender. we stayed team yellow for ds but we would like to find out for this one just so we can start to plan for clothes.

as to the sleep in room items i have no clue cuz my mom gave us a bassinet from kmart, don't know what label it is but the "mattress" is super thin so we moved him to his crib at 4 months but he was sleeping well by then anyhow.

no insomnia here thankfully i'm able to sleep cuz i wouldn't be able to function without it. i do take a while to fall asleep but that is normal for me, even pre pregnancy it takes 15 to 30 mins.

taz i so get the bra size thing cuz i just got two new ones (not maternity) and i had to go up from c cup to d cup and i prob should have gone dd cuz it's a little squished already.


----------



## Livvy

I want a next to me crib so badly but don't know if we can afford that and another regular crib for this little one. Babies are so expensive!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I wish we had room to put a single bed in the nursery because it would make things much easier. MY OH is a baker so sometimes he getting up for work at 1am and disturbs us or when baby is here he won't be getting much sleep which he needs because he works long hours. Think he'll spend a lot of time on the couch! I am hoping this baby sleeps better than my son did, to be fair don't think it could be any worse. He still doesn't always sleep through the night now and he's 4 xx


----------



## elliecain

I get to see Bee in 25 hours!!!!! I'm so totally excited about this, really can't wait!

We are really lucky and have a spare room and a nursery, so I'll probably sleep in the spare room, which is next to the nursery. That way DH won't be woken when he had work the next day. I still want Bee in the room with me, but both my SILs have now told me that they tried it and it only lasted a couple of nights before the baby was in the nursery, so maybe I'll not get a co sleeper... I can always put the crib in the spare room with me... Then I can use the vouchers for the tumble dryer!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Elliecain excited for you seeing baba again.
And yes it's hard to know how it's going to go so maybe just go with the flow and see how it works out. Before we had our son we were both against co-sleeping and baby was going to go into the nursery at 3months. We ended up co-sleeping for 3 years and had to get a kingsize bed lol xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

With my first I got so anxious about him waking every time I heard a little noise (and babies are noisy!) I ended up moving him the nursery next to our room at about 3 or 4 weeks.

With DS2 I was much more relaxed and had a cradle in our room but most nights had him in bed with me so I could feed him and sleep at the same time. I was much more refreshed although I remember getting quite uncomfortable sleeping in the same position most the night. I think he slept in our room for about 6 months and I moved him to the cot as he could sit up so the cradle wasn't safe anymore.

I thought the side by side idea would be best to try this time so I can move the baby back into its own space easily so I can sleep a bit more comfortable but still be close.

MiBabyHopes - my scan is Thursday too! I can't wait to see bubs again. We already know the gender but I wan't to see it again so I can believe it and then we will let people know. Good luck with your scan!

Elliecain - good luck for your scan! Are you team yellow?


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh gosh, I missed a few days of updates and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed trying to remember what to reply and to whom haha. So please forgive me if I miss someone 

Seems like lots of boys for our group, nice to finally see some pink ;) I can't wait until Thursday when I have my anatomy scan! My niece is pretty adamant I'm having a girl, and they say young kids are usually pretty good at knowing, so will be interesting to see if she's right. 

I'm moving my son's old crib into my room and baby will go in that...will be hard getting my son to start sleeping in his own bed, but it's needed before new baby arrives, as I don't want to deal with him having no sleep on top on me and new baby being up half the night. I'm already having anxiety on whether I can afford to keep him in daycare while I'm on maternity leave as I think it'd be a nightmare with him home and demanding attention/getting into trouble while I'm sleep deprived and hormonal off just having a baby. 

I'm waking up at least 5 or more times a night to pee which is driving me nuts...I'm so tired. I wake up exhausted since I'm not getting solid sleep. 

And I'm almost certain I have a yeast infection now...I'm thinking I've had something mild off and on but it was coming and going so I shrugged it off..but this weekend my discharge quadrupled and smelled yeasty...so although it's gone now, will be bringing it up with my obgyn tomorrow and showing pictures...so I figured at least that way if it's disappeared again she can see what I'm dealing with.

I can't wait for all the scans coming up!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Miranda I've been worrying about being able to afford my nursery fees while on maternity leave too. He's going 5 days a week right now unless I have a weekday as my day off and then we have a mummy and son day but he loves nursery so much. I'm thinking of either reducing to 2 full days of 4 half days but can't decide what would work better. I am also looking forward to having more time with him though and it will be nice as he starts full time school in September and I won't be able to let him have the sneaky day off.
Hope you don't have yeast infection xx


----------



## broodymrs

For the uk ladies if you get childcare vouchers could you continue to buy those and drop your lo's hours so that the vouchers last longer but they're still in daycare? Thankfully our free hours kick in during Jan so we won't be paying anymore but I'm still going to get childcare vouchers so I've got a stash for when baby needs them. 

Miranda-our challenge is getting rid of ds's dummy before ds2 arrives. That is going to be hard, he might have to go into dummy rehab &#128556;


----------



## justplay91

broodymrs, we are going to have the same issue getting our DS to give up his paci! We try to keep them to nap and bedtime, but boy he loves those things!


----------



## TattyHead

My appointment is at 11 Ellie, at least for this scan I'll be able to drink water so I'll hopefully get a better picture.
I hope we all have healthy little wrigglers! <3 <3
I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

I have a dummy addict here too! She only has it for sleep but is very reliant on it so I'm not looking forward to weaning her off it. Still need to potty train her too. She seems more ready and will sit on the toilet without freaking out now so during the half term break from nursery i am going to ditch the nappies and use knickers. 

Regards the co sleeper cots, I'm hiring the bed nest too. Much more cost effective for me and don't have the hasstle of selling it when it's no longer being used.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm so thankful we're over the potty training hurdle. TBH it wasn't actually hard. I'd really recommend the 3 day method, I found it on baby centre and I actually made sure we had 6 days at home in case it took longer. He was about 80% of the way there after 3 days. 

If anyone finds a good way for dummy weaning share it! Kind of makes me not want to use one for baby, but they're just too helpful in the early days!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

The 3 day potty training method sent me crazy both times I tried it. I think they were just too stuborn and I get frustrated easily. I'm hoping a girl will be easier to train as the boys weren't that easy!

I don't have to worry about childcare this time as DS2 finishes the end of the year and I will be able to send him to the schools vacation care for the summer holidays which is half the price!

Last time I kept DS1 in child care for 2 days a week to keep his spot as it would be hard to get it back when returning to work otherwise (although I didn't end up returning for a while anyway). It was nice having two days when I could get things done with just an "easy" baby. 

I am looking forward to having both boys in school when bubs is born! One advantage of the big age gap :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck to the ladies with scans today :)

Broodymrs I weaned off the dummy early so easy easy really, just one bad night but 2 friends have done it at either Christmas or easter and said because they're big girls and boys now the elf or bunny is going to take the dummy away for abothering little baby that needs it and bring them a gift instead. It worked. Well for both of them and there kids never mentioned it again. They were aged 2 and 3 xx


----------



## broodymrs

PrincessTaz said:


> Good luck to the ladies with scans today :)
> 
> Broodymrs I weaned off the dummy early so easy easy really, just one bad night but 2 friends have done it at either Christmas or easter and said because they're big girls and boys now the elf of nun yes going to take the dummy away for abothering little baby that needs it and bring them a gift instead. It worked. Well for both of them and there kids never mentioned it again. They were aged 2 and 3 xx

I've kept putting it off as he's such a bad sleeper that I didn't want to make that situation worse. We're going to Disneyland in November so I'm hoping that might be a good time while he's worn out and distracted. If not we'll attempt again at Christmas


----------



## mirandaprice

I stopped daytime use first, and after that night time wasn't too hard. I told him they were all gone and he didn't need them, the first two nights he woke wanting it, but after that he hasn't asked for one since. He occasionally sticks his little cousins in his mouth, but I tell him it's for the baby and he gives it right back

Potty training is something I don't look forward too..my son still hasn't gotten the concept of when he needs to go, just after he does. I've been peed on twice letting him go diaper free haha.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## 03babysquish

I am definitely doing a co-sleeper. With my son I did co-sleeping, it was the only way I could sleep. I was constantly worried about him in his own room. I didn't transition him to his own bed until he was almost a year old. In which I was still paranoid, so I had a crib next to my bed for forever LOL. I was also a single mom at that time, and no one was bed with me. This time, I have a fiance, so I will be getting a co-sleeper that goes next to the bed. I am a worrier, so I know this one will probably be in the room with me till probably a year old. haha. 

The funny thing is, my son is a fantastic sleeper. As a baby he slept in long stretches, and by twelve months he was sleeping 12 hours a night. He still sleeps like that.


----------



## salamander91

We're having a boy! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue salamander!


----------



## elliecain

Another boy here too!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue elliecain!


----------



## bicornbump

So many boys in this group!

Congrats to you both :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats Ellie and salamander


----------



## sewing_mama

Looks like we are team blue too! Lovely scan yesterday, the scan tech was not too sure as baby was a bit curled up but we think baby is a boy! 

Quite a change for me after having a little girl!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Salamander, Elliecain and sewing_mama congratulations to you all on your blue bumps :blue: 
Boys are definitely well in the lead lol.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats sewing mama. Yay for team blue, we're winning!


----------



## TattyHead

I've joined team pink, & managed to get so many scan pictures yesterday.
We've got our fetal specialist appointment this morning for Charlotte's spina bifida. They've said she's in no pain at the moment which is a massive relief, we just have to hope for some light at the end of the tunnel at this appointment.
Congratulations on your scans and all your precious little boys! <3


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tattyhead congratulations on your girl :pink: hope everything goes well at your appointment today xx


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on your girl tattyhead. Will be thinking of you for your appointment


----------



## elliecain

Tatty, congratulations on your little girl! I'm so glad she's in no pain and that you have your appointment today. It must be a relief not to have to wait too long to talk to a specialist. I'll be thinking of you today and sending so much love to all of you. If you are able to, please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team pink tattyhead!

I hope you get the best possible news under the circumstances, I can't imagine how scary this all must be


----------



## TattyHead

Had our appointment, but no more information really. It's just guess work & gambling on an outcome for her. She could have minimal brain damage & be able to walk with crutches etc or she could be completely paralyzed from the waist down & have severe brain damage. We've got an appointment with the surgeon's next week to see what kind of operations she would have to have, & the risks involved.

For now she's kicking away like a little trooper & we're going to enjoy every movement & kick & punch & stretch and treasure it.

My OH can now feel her from the outside which is sooo magical!!


----------



## kmpreston

TattyHead said:


> Had our appointment, but no more information really. It's just guess work & gambling on an outcome for her. She could have minimal brain damage & be able to walk with crutches etc or she could be completely paralyzed from the waist down & have severe brain damage. We've got an appointment with the surgeon's next week to see what kind of operations she would have to have, & the risks involved.
> 
> For now she's kicking away like a little trooper & we're going to enjoy every movement & kick & punch & stretch and treasure it.
> 
> My OH can now feel her from the outside which is sooo magical!!

I hope her ability to kick away so well is a good indication of her probability of being able to walk with crutches


----------



## bicornbump

TattyHead said:


> Had our appointment, but no more information really. It's just guess work & gambling on an outcome for her. She could have minimal brain damage & be able to walk with crutches etc or she could be completely paralyzed from the waist down & have severe brain damage. We've got an appointment with the surgeon's next week to see what kind of operations she would have to have, & the risks involved.
> 
> For now she's kicking away like a little trooper & we're going to enjoy every movement & kick & punch & stretch and treasure it.
> 
> My OH can now feel her from the outside which is sooo magical!!

Be sure to keep us updated! I'll be sending positive thoughts your way. Hoping you get the best possible outcome for your baby girl:hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

That's nice that your oh can feel her. It could be a good indication if she's a strong kicker. What a horrible situation for you.


----------



## elliecain

I agree, surely it's a good sign that she's kicking away so well. How lovely that her daddy can feel her kicking too:) x


----------



## TattyHead

Unfortunately it's no indication of how she'll be when born, the damage happens whilst in my tummy. My amniotic fluid is damaging her spinal nerves & by full term the damage will have increased tenfold.
I wish it were a good sign, but it's lovely to feel all the same, & just shows how strong she is. <3


----------



## TattyHead

Some of her scan pictures & her scrapbook for all the pictures! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161027_100433.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20161027_100459.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20161027_100521.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tattyhead it must be hard for you, I really hope when she is born it is the best possible outcome for you all. I love your scrapbook xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Sorry Tattyhead, you must be having a really hard time at the moment taking all this information in. Have they mentioned the surgery that can be done in the womb? I have no idea if it is an option, all I know is it is really high risk but it can have great results.


----------



## TattyHead

I'll be asking about in utero surgery when I speak to the surgeon's. They don't do the operation in the UK, but they do in Belgium & Switzerland. Not many are eligible for it for some reason or another, but it's definitely something we want to look at. 
There has been one lady in the UK that got the surgery done in Belgium paid for by the nhs & the little girl is doing really well. She can walk unaided!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

tatty i hope all goes as well as possible for your little girl!!! :hugs:

i can't wait, we are getting ready to go to the us right now, we are finally going to have a peek at this little one!!! and if the baby cooperates they will know the gender and write it down for us to bake in a cake, possible reveal set for the 4th of nov.


----------



## mirandaprice

7 hrs until my scan today! Today's gunna drag!

Tattyhead, I hope you qualify for the surgery if they deem it neccessary. Big :hugs:


----------



## TattyHead

Best of luck for your scans today girls :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Fx you can get that surgery tattyhead. 

Good luck for today's scans girls!


----------



## bicornbump

Good luck on today's scans ladies!!! 

I know a lot of you already have kids. I was wondering what your opinion is on bedside sleepers? I've seen a couple of basinets that slide up the bed, and one that even partially sits on the side of the bed. 

I'm a clueless first time mom, but I do like the idea of having the baby super close by, but not actually IN the bed. I'd be afraid of squishing him!


----------



## Livvy

Aww she's beautiful tatty. <3


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh tatty, I hope you're able to get the surgery that will be best for your little girl.

Bicornbump, I've had 2 kids and just like 2 weeks ago saw the one that one that partially sits on the bed. I would totally use that!! Our first ended up in bed with us a lot. Always propped up on a pillow so we didn't roll on him and our girl slept on my chest for the firs 2 months. But I never felt like I slept good because of how light I slept knowing that they were that close and not wanting to hurt them. Having them on the side cot would be really convenient for night feeds without worrying about hurting baby.


----------



## katestar53

Oh Tatty, so sorry to hear this, sending hugs & positive thoughts your way x 

We had our scan yesterday & baby is great... even managed to stay team yellow which surprises me as usually I'm so impatient! Will be a lovely surprise though :) 

Good luck to all the ladies having scans x


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats Kate

Bicorn, do you mean like a co sleeper? With ds we had a Moses basket and a cot. He hated his Moses basket for nighttime so went straight into his cot. I'm hoping this one likes the co sleeper we're getting as the cot doesn't fit in our room


----------



## mirandaprice

Just finished the scan and waiting to hear from the dr, but, it's a girl!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on pink Miranda!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so the tech said all looks good but she did say that i was measuring a week behind but that matches better to when i ov'd so... they did find out the gender but it's in a sealed envelope ready for a baker to make a cake.
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-27 11.39.06_crop.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats babyhopes


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on your scans ladies x


----------



## katestar53

Ladies with anterior placenta... are you feeling much yet? I've felt the odd twinge but nothing consistent yet :( Hope I start feeling this little one soon x


----------



## Ellivort

Congrats to everyone on their scans! Mine is in exactly a week and I'm excitedly nervous. I have a lot of anxiety about it. i just want all to be well and healthy!

Thinking of you Tatty and hoping for the best for beautiful little Charlotte. 

Baby has repositioned and now my bump is smaller and I mostly just look fat again. Ugh. lol. Earlier this week the bump was very pronounced. The good side of it is that it has become comfortable to sleep again!

I'm still feeling pretty well. Tired mostly, anxious a lot. I've started training a replacement for me at work, just in case i go off early and it has been going well. 

I'm feeling more movement, but still not a lot. I know it's because I am in the obese category, but I really wish I could feel more movement as a reassurance! I'm also excited for DD (and hubby) to be able to feel baby kicking.

The holidays are quickly approaching and this will be our last spoiling just one child :). So hubby and I are trying to real it in a bit. DD has been a bit spoiled to this point. 

I can't wait to find out the gender so we can decorate the nursery. It's been sitting empty with all the furniture boxed and waiting for placement after we paint the walls! Hubby has his heart set on a little boy, but I feel it will be a girl. I know we will be happy regardless, but I am hoping for boy for Hubby and so we have one of each!

It's going to be a busy few months at our house!

Such an exciting time in here. I love seeing all the scans!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Katestar so glad all was well and great that you resisted temptation. I have anterior placenta and I'm 22 weeks today and not feeling loads. It's frustrating because for about a week I was feeling loads but this last 5 days hardly anything at all! 

Miranda congratulations on your team :pink:

MiBabyHopes so glad all is well, look forward you finding out what baby is :)

Ellivort good luck at your scan. My bubs has done the same thing and moved so my bump has gone and I just look fat, I'm not happy lol. Can hardly geek movement now either and that was after a week if regular wriggling. I'm also in the obsessed category and a bit bummed because I know it will take longer for my oh and ds to feel on the outside.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## broodymrs

I'm having a small bump day too. It's annoying as with ds I was huge! I'm not feeling too great, I just don't do well with pregnancy. Really looking forward to starting my mat leave, my replacement is starting mid Dec but I've started training up the potentials now. I can't wait for dh to feel kicks, I've felt a few from the outside but they're few and far between. My ds is really spoilt too. We reined it in a bit for his bday and he didn't seem to notice so hopefully xmas will be the same. I feel a bit bad though as I really stressed to everyone to rein it in (my family gets a bit crazy with buying for extended family anyway and I've already said I'm not doing it at xmas). People mostly listened, but my mum took it to the other extreme. She bought him a coat, a jumper and a toy shopping basket. I left the basket at hers as I know he won't play with it here as he's got a trolley and a toy shop already. I felt a bit upset that my mum hadn't got him much at all. I know that's so ungrateful of me! She's on a good wage at the moment but she is reducing her hours at xmas so is cutting back but I kind of felt it went too far. I know she'd bought him a lot of clothes that were too small so she gave them to my nephew. I hope she didn't just not buy anything to replace them. Omg, I sound so mean! And have gone completely off track so I'm shutting up now!


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been nauseous the last few days and I'm really hoping it's baby related and not whatever bug that's been going around my work office.

My little lady is all over the place, she was doing flips during the ultrasound haha, I'm surprised I have a bump at all with how she moves I would of thought it'd disappear, especially since she's closer to my cervix then the top of the uterus


----------



## button05

Had my scan today! Little man is fine but my placenta is anterior and also touching my cervix. Got to have another scan at 32 weeks to check it's moved, otherwise it's a c section for me.


----------



## broodymrs

button05 said:


> Had my scan today! Little man is fine but my placenta is anterior and also touching my cervix. Got to have another scan at 32 weeks to check it's moved, otherwise it's a c section for me.

I'm in the same boat with placenta being too low lying for natural birth. I was probably heading for a section anyway though


----------



## katestar53

It's very common to have a low placenta but as your uterus grows it should move out the way, I think 9 times out of 10 it does :) My first born I was one of the unlucky ones & was diognosed with placebta previa so had a section but baby was perfect & no complications at all they just didn't want to risk me having a natural birth x


----------



## broodymrs

Anyone else get really bad restless legs? It's only when I'm tired. Dh is putting ds to bed and I'm literally laying her twitching, it's horrible. I really need to go to bed!


----------



## justplay91

Broodymrs, yes! I actually use an electric heating pad on mine and that helps a lot. Otherwise i have to stretch them constantly or they get so uncomfortable I can't sleep.


----------



## button05

Re low placenta; thanks kate, really hoping that mine just moves out of the way! I'd really like another normal birth, can't imagine c section recovery with a toddler would be fun!

Aah restless legs, I remember that when being pregnant with DD, hope that doesn't return!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Had a rubbish few days. My little girl caught a stomach bug from nursery and then I ended up with it a day later. It has been really tough with us both being ill and it has set me back a lot. I was still feeling pretty tired and still struggling with some nausea and food aversions anyway, so the bug has wiped me out completely. 
I don't know why but second trimester my appetite has just disappeared. If it wasn't for my stomach feeling empty and refluxy then I wouldn't even feel the need to eat. I think I'm actually eating less now then I did in first tri. Such a diff preg from with my daughter.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Broodymrs I had restless leg with my DS really bad and I've just started to get it again now. Someone haspecial recommended magnesium lotion so once I've tried it I'll let you know how I get on xx

Oxygen sorry you and your lovely have been poorly, hope you're both feeling well again soon xx


----------



## broodymrs

Oh no oxygen. That sounds rubbish. Hope your and your lo are better soon &#128543;


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry you are poorly, Oxygen. I hope it all clears up soon.

My appetite is lower this tri than first. I assumed it's because I was on steroids until 12w, so I ate constantly. It was awful how much I ate and how much weight I gained. This tri, I'm gaining much more slowly and I feel full quicker. It might also be that Finlo has moved up a lot and is squishing my stomach.


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope you and your little feel better oxygen!

I get restless legs sometimes, mostly at like 2 am when insomnia hits. 


I had some spotting when I wiped this morning, which in itself doesn't panic me as its been off and on since the beginning, but seeing it still makes me so upset. Called my drs nurse line and just waiting for a call back now


----------



## katestar53

Get better soon Oxygen x 

Oh no Miranda... Hope all is ok, it could just be an irritable cervix, thinking of you x


----------



## sepia

Hi girls and bumps.

Sorry it has been ages since since I have posted but I have been reading. Congratulations on all the scans and the blue, pink and yellow babies.

I have been struggling a lot lately and it has been causing me to distance myself from a lot of people I really shouldn't. My son is just over a year old now and the whole pregnancy I never could imagined there could be anything wrong. But he went overdue and I had to be induced. To cut a long story short he was born with neonatal meningitis. It was a really scary and stressful time. Dealing with this really made me withdraw from people and left me feeling quite isolated. My son made a am amazing recovery and so far has developed none of the complications that the doctors said he might. But it left me with postnatal depression and some posttraumatic stress sydrome. I have had a lot of of help dealing with this and I was discharged from the services just beofre I feel pregnant again. Now it has been a year I am really struggling with it again and I really struggled to enjoy his birthday but even more I am convinced something is going to happen to this baby and it won't have a good outcome. I barely think about this baby and hardly acknowledge it is there. I do want this baby and I have been told there is no increased chance of the same thing happening again but I can't stop worrying. On top of this we are trying to sell our home as we really need something bigger. 

Sorry this seems to have gone on for ages but it feels good to write it all down.


----------



## mirandaprice

Alls well with me, massive yeast infection that's finally been confirmed. I've been thinking I've had one for almost 2 months now, so happy to finally have an answer and some relief.

Sepia, big big :hugs: that must of been so scary to go through, I'm glad your son is fine. I imagine the possibility of neonatal meningitis isn't too common- but I totally understand the fear of something going/being wrong.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Sepia its no wonder you are struggling after going through such an ordeal. It must have been awful for you. I'm glad you had some help. Maybe you could get referred back and talk through some of your (understandable) worries.
I have struggled mentally during this preg so far and it's only really been since I have felt the baby move more and more that it's become more real. I haven't even bought any maternity jeans yet, I just haven't felt invested in the preg fully. I'm hoping that after my 20 week scan then I will feel more bonded and able to think forward. Think preg hormones have triggered my depression and anxiety this time.


----------



## broodymrs

Oh sepia. Massive hugs honey. Totally understandable to feel like this. It sounds like you would really benefit from speaking to a counsellor or something for some support while pregnant and we are all here for you. As you say it's highly unlikely anything like that will happen again but the fear is understandable. Please try not to distance yourself from people. Everyone who knows and loves you will want to provide you will support. I don't really know what else to say but sending lots of love to you. 

I'm really struggling this pregnancy too. It's just one physical thing after another. Morning sickness, spd, dizziness and nearly passing out, anaemia, pregnancy induced arthritis (seriously?!), piles....the list goes on! It's finally all come to a head for me as my mum had a massive go at me this weekend. I've put more detail in my journal linked below if anyone's really interested in my messed up family! This has really affected me emotionally and I've ended up being signed off for 3 weeks with low mood. I'm finishing at Christmas anyway so if I'm honest I don't want to go back. I hate my job so it's only going to make my mental state worse. One step at a time though, I start counselling soon so hopefully that will help. 

I'm having some horrible sensations at the moment. I don't know if it's braxton hicks or panic attacks but it's making me so uncomfortable. I have another anamoly scan today as they couldn't get all the measurements last time and I see a consultant afterwards so I'm going to ask about them. (And also whether I can take fish oil supplements and eat Christmas food with booze in! Don't know if anyone here knows?). 

So that's me. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## bicornbump

Big hugs sepia and broodymrs :hugs: I feel for both of you.

I've been struggling myself, mostly because I'm convinced something will go wrong.
When you're told you can't get pregnant and then you get pregnant, it throws the whole experience off a bit.
I'm mostly concerned about premature labor and the babies growth, but I guess that's what my monthly scans are for.


----------



## Ellivort

I'm having a rough day today. Been running to toilet all morning and not to pee and I feel generally unwell. I hope it's just nerves over my 20w scan which is in two days and not a bug, that's the last thing i want. I'm having trouble keeping my sugar UP, it was down to 3.9 and i felt absolutely dreadful. 

The last couple nights I've woken up at 2am ready to start the day only to realize it was only 2am. Trying to go back to sleep has been unsuccessful and I drift in an out of sleep and toss and turn. So annoying!

On top of that DD has a pillowcase full of all my favourite chocolates from Halloween and I can't have any of it! Makes for a really grumpy pregnant lady!

In generally counting the mins until days end. Hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## TattyHead

Sorry so many of you are feeling rough. I've had to take extra anti-sickness tablets today just so I can keep my food down :nope: It hasn't helped that I had my appointment with charlotte's neurosurgeon today so I had no sleep last night with being so nervous!
I've started a pregnancy journal & have put what happened at the appointment in there. If you want to look the link is - 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rlotte-anne-her-spina-bifida-journey-3-a.html

I apologise it's pretty long so I don't want to clog up our group! :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

So many of us feeling rough! That's not good. Tatty, read your journal. Glad the appointment went well. Sounds like you have a great doctor there. 

Afm, scan went well. All good, definitely a boy and piling on weight so looking like another chunker &#128512; Consultant said it's too early for BH so if the pain/panic attack things start up again go straight to hospital to be checked.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

sorry to hear that some ladies aren't feeling well and i hope that you all feel better soon! it stinks not feeling well on top of pregnancy symptoms (or because of them). :hugs:

i'm tired but at least not exhausted all the time any more. i'm getting super excited about tom night, i can't wait to cut the cake and find out if we are having a boy or a girl! :happydance:


----------



## bicornbump

Ah! So exciting, MiBabyHopes! My boyfriend and I did cupcakes! We initially did the reveal with just him and I, then we took cupcakes around to our families.

It was a lot of fun!


----------



## elliecain

I'm having trouble posting in my own diary... just checking if I can post here.


----------



## bicornbump

Is anyone else experiencing upper back pain?
I feel fine up until about 2pm, then the pain starts. It's usually right down the center, between my shoulder blades.

I'm only 21 weeks...I feel like it's too early for the extra weight to start bothering my back :sad2:


----------



## elliecain

Me! I get it in the afternoon too and it is so sore. I got it during IVF too, so may be stress or hormonal...


----------



## broodymrs

That's generally where I store tension. Physio said I need to watch my posture. I get pain in the middle of my back too but that's from split muscles


----------



## bicornbump

Yea, I definitely think my posture doesn't help. I work at a desk and tend to slouch a bit.


----------



## broodymrs

Try stretching exercises to make sure your back muscles open up


----------



## Ellivort

It's a :pink: 
Another princess for us! All looks healthy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161104_143408.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20161104_143350.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## broodymrs

So just curious. How many kids do you all have already and how old? 

I have one boy who is 3.


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Ellivort!! 

I have two boys aged 3 & 1 :)


----------



## Oxygen7880

I have one girl who is 2.


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations elli!

I have 2. A boy who will be 3 in Jan and a girl who is 7 months.


----------



## SweetV

I have a 13 year old step daughter, an 8 year old son and a 1 year old son. This will be my first girl although my step daughter has lived with us since she was 2.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so the inside of the cake was purple, i guess we are having a little girl! :happydance: we are sooo excited that we will have one of each and just hope the tech wasn't wrong, but she did say she wouldn't have written it if she wasn't sure.

we have one boy who just turned 2 in sept.


----------



## button05

Congrats on all the team blue and pink!

I have a 19 month old DD and we are team blue this time &#128512;


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats baby hopes!


----------



## elliecain

This is our first baby. We've been trying for 2 years, had an early miscarriage last year and then we had IVF due to various immune issues.
We really want at least one more after this one.


----------



## kmpreston

This is our first baby :baby:

We have had two miscarriages prior to this and after 2 years of trying we are thinking this will be our only child - we aren't going to try again but once baby is two I may ntnp and see what happens. As all three pregnancies were clomid babies I don't expect anything to happen naturally for us.

then again only time will tell - DH and I both only want one now (because of the stress of trying, and so we can afford to take them on holiday every year) but - he wants to try again if this is a girl as he really wants a son and I really want a daughter so I think we will end up trying again :dohh:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I have two boys who are 5 and 8. 

The age gap was a bit bigger than planned but it took us about 18 months to ttc with 2 miscariages. I was almost ready to give up and move on and then got a bfp :)


----------



## Livvy

I have a 15 month old son :) and we got to see baby yesterday! 

Congrats on all the team blue and pink, cant wait to see their adorable little faces!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5524.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Livvy

Hiiii from baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5525.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

Looks like team pink is starting to catch up!

Congrats ladies!

I have a 2 yr old son, and this pregnancy. I had an early misscarriage before my son.

Between that and the spotting I've had this pregnancy this will probably be my last baby, too stressful


----------



## sewing_mama

I have one daughter who's almost 4. Age gap bigger than we planned too, we had an early miscarriage when she was 2 which put us off of trying for quite a while. Very glad all is going fine this time. :) 

This will be our last baby, 2 was always the plan and money is tight so we'll concentrate on a lovely life for these two. :) 

Looks like we'll have a boy this time so OH is happy! I would have been just as thrilled with another girl tbh as DD is so lovely.


----------



## 03babysquish

I have one boy who is 23 months old (I can't bring myself to say two yet, it goes too fast!). I am open to having another after this one, but I am twenty nine right now, and want to wait a few years to do so. So probably a third, but not in any rush :)

My boy that is baking in the belly has been VERY active lately. Kick and moving all over the place. Anyone else?


----------



## broodymrs

Very active day today. I can finally see the kicks from outside so hopefully dh will feel it soon


----------



## kmpreston

If I recall correctly at least one of you ladies is a teacher in the U.K. (Like me). When are you planning to start your mat leave?


----------



## sepia

Thanks everyone for their kind comments. And congratulations on all the pink bumps. 

I have one boy who was one a couple of weeks ago. I have always wanted 3 or 4 children but as I am finding this pregnancy quite tough and we are worried about finances this may be our last.

Kmpreston I am a teacher. I haven't told anyone yet but I am hoping to start my maternity leave at the end of feb half term (so I get full pay for half term) but I may struggle to get that far and as we are hopefully moving before the baby is due I might go earlier to get everything sorted first.
With my first I finish at 37 weeks and found it hard at the end and I I wasn't even teaching then as we had just come back from the summer holidays and they didn't give me a timetable for 2 weeks of term.


----------



## broodymrs

This is definitely our last baby. I find pregnancy so hard. Dh only wants two kids anyway and while I'd like two, possibly 3, for the sake of my health we'll call it quits at 2. Was considering getting sterilised during my c section but dh thinks it would be too mentally hard for me. I'm also toying with the idea of donating my eggs at a later date so clearly sterilisation isn't a good idea in that case! Again though, dh isn't keen on that idea. He's fully prepared to get the snip though.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs - if you get your tubes tied you would still be able to donate eggs as they extract them directly from the ovaries and they don't need to travel down the fallopian tubes like if you were to try to get pregnant naturally. 

This will be our last, although I was thinking DS2 would be our last but I changed my mind :) I'm pretty sure 3 is my limit and it was way too stressful trying to get pregnant so the only way I would have a 4th would be if it was a "surprise". I'm not sure DH will be game enough to get the snip so I will have to work out what to do.


----------



## Ellivort

kmpreston said:


> This is our first baby :baby:
> 
> We have had two miscarriages prior to this and after 2 years of trying we are thinking this will be our only child - we aren't going to try again but once baby is two I may ntnp and see what happens. As all three pregnancies were clomid babies I don't expect anything to happen naturally for us.
> 
> then again only time will tell - DH and I both only want one now (because of the stress of trying, and so we can afford to take them on holiday every year) but - he wants to try again if this is a girl as he really wants a son and I really want a daughter so I think we will end up trying again :dohh:

Never say never! 5 rounds failed Clomid. 2 years NTNP, 5 years super try hard all resulted in nothing but BFN. This past July, after (nearly)giving up, selling the old baby gear, BFP all natural and here we are at almost 21 weeks :) So it can happen. 

Congrats to all the other team pink and team blue ladies!

We have one 7 year old little girl, another little girl due in March :) and I have told hubby we can do this one more time in the hopes of getting a boy, assuming all ends well for me in this pregnancy :)


----------



## hhimayy

We have one daughter who will be 5 in january. We never planned on having more until last fall when I did not want to be on birth control any longer and DH brought up the idea of a sibling. This will definitely be our last. We would like to be able to financially spoil them every so often and go on trips. 

We have finally decided on the name Dawson so I am excited he has a name. My daughter made him his own netflix profile so it's official lol


----------



## bicornbump

Congrats on all the scans- blues and pinks!!! :happydance:

This is my first baby and a total surprise!
I honestly never thought I would have kids, so this has been quite a shock to my system :haha:


----------



## SweetV

This is my last as well and already feeling overwhelmed knowing I'll never be pregnant again. It's number 4 for my DH though and number 3 for me and that seems like plenty as I only ever wanted 1 lol.


----------



## kmpreston

I don't need seem to be able to change my vote in the poll but despite intending to stay team yellow baby was determined to give us a potty shot as we were being shown my low and anterior placenta. 

So

It's a girl!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8920.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats kmpreston!


----------



## TattyHead

Aww bless her kmpreston...She clearly wanted you to know! <3


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on all the scans! Team pink might be catching up!


----------



## kmpreston

TattyHead said:


> Aww bless her kmpreston...She clearly wanted you to know! <3

Thanks!! That's exactly What I said! I turned to DH and said. Erm, darling, baby is showing us what it is, so I think we had better find out - cause really I already know!!" So he gave in and asked what it was. The tech said there's no question it's a little lady


----------



## broodymrs

Aw that's so cute. Congrats on pink!

I didn't know that ttc bubby! 

I feel like rubbish. Been battling a sore throats since Sunday and my voice has finally disappeared &#128543;


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Just checking in (I've been busy and basically away from the boards). But we just had our 20 week scan and everything looks perfect and exactly as it should be.

Also, we found out we're having a BOY! There are no boys in this generation on my husband's side, so we're quite excited. :happydance:

:blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, we had our 20 week scan. And as far as the tech could tell we are having a GIRL but she was butt down so it was a little hard to tell. 

But our little ones head was measuring a week and a half behind the rest of her body. So we have another ultrasound next month to make sure it has caught up. I was just wondering if anyone else had gone through this. At this point my doctor isn't worried but we can't help but be a little scared.


----------



## Ellivort

I went to my OB on Wed and all is looking healthy with Miss Ariya, except they didn't get good enough shots of the heart in the anatomy scan so I have to go back on Fri. The technician did mention that to me that her position was not great. I'm a little nervous since the heart is such an important organ!

I don't think Ariya has moved position wise as I still feel her little flutter kicks down really low. 

Counting down until Friday and hoping this U/S shows all is well with the heart!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue ms tigger, and congrats on team pink Mattsgirl!

I hope the scan this week shows her head growth catching up!


Elli- I had to have a rescan for the spine with my little one. She was so wriggly they couldn't get a clear enough picture, everything turned out fine....was your baby moving a lot? If they were in a bad position it can be hard to get accurate measurements


----------



## Ellivort

She was in a bad position to get good pictures of the heart. She moved slightly and they got some but not all views of the heart. She seems to have gotten rather comfy in breech position. She was still in same position on Wed (head up, feet down and waving :) 

I still worry they aren't telling me something, but hubby says its my paranoia lol. Everything was normal, brain, spine, all limbs and face features, risk factor was only 1:3900, and heart beat has been a steady 145-150bpm

I sure hope she changes position so we can get some reassuring cardiac shots!


----------



## mirandaprice

My little girl was face down during the 2nd anatomy scan I had, little stinker would not budge. They had me rolling onto either side, poking at my belly...she was quite comfy haha.

I hope they can get all the shots they need to ease your mind, she's still go so much room to move she could flip at any point


----------



## elliecain

Finlo was curled up like a cat and we had to do all sorts of prodding/bouncing his bottom with the transducer to get him to uncurl! You'll be fine :)


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats tigger and matts girl!

We also needed a rescan for heart and spine measurements. Sure it'll be fine. 

Matts girl, it wasn't the head but different parts of the body were measuring at different stages (there was a week between them) but they weren't concerned. By my rescan it had all changed again. Think they will all just have different proportions. Ds has a massive head but tiny hands and is slim and long so he doesn't measure on the same percentile all over.


----------



## justplay91

Mattsgirl, I wouldn't worry too much. At my anatomy scan, I should have been 19+6. The head and legs measured about 19+2. The femur was about 19+3. Then the abdomen was about 21 weeks. So almost 2 weeks difference in measurement from the head to the abdomen. At this point, they vary a lot and won't necessarily measure the same way next time.


----------



## ARROW

I only have one thing to say INSOMNIA...really they say sleep before the baby becouse you will not after... its 2 months now i get up at 3-4am!!! When is this going to stop!!!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Ellivort - My scan tech took ages trying to get the shots of the heart so I wouldn't get called back and then I ended up getting called back for something else (nuchal fold). They are very thorough so often the Dr won't sign off on the scan unless they see exactly what they want to see, most often everything is fine but they just need the right shot to tick it off.


I was going to have my first appointment with my midwife today but she had a birth last night so had to sleep. I guess that is one of the cons of having the same midwife throughout the pregnancy. There are many more positives so I don't mind. Only issue is it is hard to make an appointment time when I'm working full time so it was good that today had lined up with an annual leave day I took off.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Ellivort the same thing happened at my anatomy scan. Baby boy was face down and she couldn't gets many measurements at all at first. After a walk and drink, he did move enough to see everything except for the clear pics of the heart that they need. I have to go back next week to try again. Not sure what happens if baby is in a bad position again though. My notes say they will attempt the scan one more time but it's not always possible.


----------



## broodymrs

ARROW said:


> I only have one thing to say INSOMNIA...really they say sleep before the baby becouse you will not after... its 2 months now i get up at 3-4am!!! When is this going to stop!!!

I'm the same. Have been since the start of pregnancy. I was like it with my first too.


----------



## bicornbump

Lately I have the opposite of insomnia, all I want to do is sleeeeeeeep! 

I have my monthly scan tomorrow to make sure the baby is measuring correctly. I can't help but be SUPER nervous. Hoping he's okay though.


----------



## 03babysquish

I went to see my perinatologist. My little guy was doing super great! At 23 weeks he weighed 1 pound 6 ounces, he is measuring about a week ahead, and is just a perfect little guy. He was breech though. Which makes sense, because it feels like he is doing black flips in there sometimes. Doctor said he had plenty of time to move, but we are going to do another ultrasound in five weeks to make sure he has turned. 

In other news, I think I am officially the size of a MOON.


----------



## bicornbump

03babysquish said:


> I went to see my perinatologist. My little guy was doing super great! At 23 weeks he weighed 1 pound 6 ounces, he is measuring about a week ahead, and is just a perfect little guy. He was breech though. Which makes sense, because it feels like he is doing black flips in there sometimes. Doctor said he had plenty of time to move, but we are going to do another ultrasound in five weeks to make sure he has turned.
> 
> In other news, I think I am officially the size of a MOON.

I'm 23 weeks 3 days and yesterday they said the baby weighed 1 pound 3 ounces. They also said he's on the smaller side, but in the normal range so I shouldn't be concerned. Guess what, I'm SUPER concerned!

He is also breech and was kicking my bladder :haha:

I go back in a month to check on his growth again. The worrying never seems to stop.


----------



## 03babysquish

I wouldn't worry, that weight seems perfectly fine. Are you nervous it is too low?



bicornbump said:


> 03babysquish said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my perinatologist. My little guy was doing super great! At 23 weeks he weighed 1 pound 6 ounces, he is measuring about a week ahead, and is just a perfect little guy. He was breech though. Which makes sense, because it feels like he is doing black flips in there sometimes. Doctor said he had plenty of time to move, but we are going to do another ultrasound in five weeks to make sure he has turned.
> 
> In other news, I think I am officially the size of a MOON.
> 
> I'm 23 weeks 3 days and yesterday they said the baby weighed 1 pound 3 ounces. They also said he's on the smaller side, but in the normal range so I shouldn't be concerned. Guess what, I'm SUPER concerned!
> 
> He is also breech and was kicking my bladder :haha:
> 
> I go back in a month to check on his growth again. The worrying never seems to stop.Click to expand...


----------



## broodymrs

I'm also having lots of bladder kicks, not helping with the peeing myself constantly situation &#128580;


----------



## bicornbump

Yea....I know they said he's in the healthy range, but when they said he's on the smaller side it made me a bit nervous that he's running out of room and going to stop growing. That's one of the issues with my uterus unfortunately, which is why I have to go for monthly growth scans.

They don't want to see me back for another month, which is a good sign...but I kind of wish they would check on me every 2 weeks! My doctor said they'll probably due that once I hit 3rd trimester.


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> I'm also having lots of bladder kicks, not helping with the peeing myself constantly situation &#128580;

Isn't it terrible?! I thought I had a UTI I had to pee so often, but nope...baby is just kicking my bladder. :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

&#128514;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. I've just been updating the main page with pink or blue so hoping everyone is up to date now, boys are still in the lead I see.

Can't believe I'm 25 weeks now, it seems to have gone quickly and slowly at the same time. Been stressing out over movement lately, because I have anterior I know movements can't always be felt but I'll have days of constant strong movements so I'll this is it I can start counting them now and then I'll go to nothing and I'll worry sick. The worrying is the thing I least enjoy about pregnancy.

I was very happy to find that like me baba seems to love Kate Bush and Fleetwood Mac, whenever I play my favourite baby has a good wiggle and it's so cute.

Also I'm not really liking how little you see your midwife in your 2nd pregnancy, I saw her at 16 weeks and am not seeing her again until 29 weeks! I'm glad I have the extra growth scans and consultants appoints now. Can't wait to see bubs again at my 28 weeks scan :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

PrincessTaz - I was told not to count movements anymore (not that I really ever did the last two times) but this time just get to know the pattern of movements like the baby always goes crazy at 2pm or 8pm, etc. It will get more obvious further on.

I also have the anterior placenta this time so I defiantly don't think movements are as noticeable this time!

I only just got to meet my midwife now at 24wks and then I get appointments at 28, 32, 34 (I think?), 36, 38 and 40 weeks. Do you get the same midwife each visit in the UK?


----------



## broodymrs

I didn't get the same midwife each time with ds but I am doing this time (except when she's on hol). I've moved house though so that may be the area rather than a policy change


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm seeing my ob more often then with my last pregnancy, but that's due more to spotting then policy...not sure how it is for other US ladies, but it's same apps with every pregnancy, basically every 4 weeks until about 32 weeks, then every 2, etc..unless issues occur like spotting, uti, infection...or like me I see two drs. My regular obgyn and a specialist to monitor my bp and make sure I don't get pre-e again..as apparently once you've had it it's more likely in subsequent pregnancies.

It's hard to believe that were almost if not all over half way already!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

mirandaprice said:


> I'm seeing my ob more often then with my last pregnancy, but that's due more to spotting then policy...not sure how it is for other US ladies, but it's same apps with every pregnancy, basically every 4 weeks until about 32 weeks, then every 2, etc..unless issues occur like spotting, uti, infection...or like me I see two drs. My regular obgyn and a specialist to monitor my bp and make sure I don't get pre-e again..as apparently once you've had it it's more likely in subsequent pregnancies.
> 
> It's hard to believe that were almost if not all over half way already!

That is interesting about the Pre-E as I was told it was more common with first pregnancies or if you have a baby with a new dad. It may also depend how severe it was though, mine was only picked up at the end and I got induced at 40wks with my first. I was fine second pregnancy so I'm not too concerned this time.


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttc bubby no2 yeah Ill be seeing the same midwife all the way through but will also be seeing consultants for growth scans along side that x


----------



## hhimayy

Had a scan with fetal specialist today. Bubs is maleasuring 4 says ahead and in the 5th percentile so no growth restriction at this point. Still no markers of abnormalities. Was fun to see him again. He is now 2lbs and spans from my upper left rib with bum at my pelvis and feet up closer to right rib. Already squished.


----------



## PrincessTaz

hhimayy wow 2lbs already, it's crazy how big they're getting and how much room they're taking up. I still imagine baby beung able to swim about in there lol x


----------



## Ellivort

Looks like it has gotten a little quiet in here now that we're all mostly passed that 20wk scan hump and American Thanksgiving/Black Friday.

I was shocked to not see any new post!

hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## broodymrs

Think it's livlier on Facebook. I'm knackered. Just got back from Disney. 6 months preggo walking around all day isn't the smartest idea. My ankles have ballooned, I've got banging head and am exhausted. Got loads to do but I'm sacking it all off and resting. Need to keep this baby and mummy healthy and strong


----------



## Ellivort

broodymrs said:


> Think it's livlier on Facebook. I'm knackered. Just got back from Disney. 6 months preggo walking around all day isn't the smartest idea. My ankles have ballooned, I've got banging head and am exhausted. Got loads to do but I'm sacking it all off and resting. Need to keep this baby and mummy healthy and strong

yes kick your feet up and let the rest wait :) Feel better!


----------



## kmpreston

broodymrs said:


> Think it's livlier on Facebook. I'm knackered. Just got back from Disney. 6 months preggo walking around all day isn't the smartest idea. My ankles have ballooned, I've got banging head and am exhausted. Got loads to do but I'm sacking it all off and resting. Need to keep this baby and mummy healthy and strong

Which Disney were you at? I can't wait to take bubba next year!


----------



## broodymrs

Disneyland Paris. I'd never been before having kids, we've been 3 times now!


----------



## kmpreston

We have just booked Florida for November 2017 - this will be our third trip since we got married!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm going to disney in January, Orlando. I live about 3 hrs south, so grew up going all the time. I'm so excited to see how much my son will love it!

This week has been the shittiest week so far.. long story short, I spent Tuesday night for 5 hrs in the ER for my son. Thursday all day Inn the ER for my husband, he was admitted upstairs around 5 pm, spent Friday morning from 4am to 6am in the ER myself, finally got to take my husband home 5pm friday. 

GI bugs are no joke.


----------



## broodymrs

Oh no Miranda, that sounds horrendous. Hope everyone on the mend now


----------



## sewing_mama

Ooh I've missed the Facebook group, how do I join? 

Exhausted here too xx


----------



## broodymrs

sewing_mama said:


> Ooh I've missed the Facebook group, how do I join?
> 
> Exhausted here too xx

If you pm me your name I'll add you if you like. It's a secret group so I don't think you'll find it by searching (march munchkins 2017)


----------



## Ellivort

Insomnia is killing me. So tired All. The. Time.

i've also developed this undeniable craving for pepperoncinis, a hot pepper, which inevitably give me heart burn. EVERY.TIME! I'm buying stock in Tums company lol. 

Also this weekend I just suddenly started feeling " really pregnant". Bending down makes me a lil dizzy and restricts my breathing. I can't seem to find a comfortable sitting position because either my pack hurts or my diaphragm is impacted. If i stand for too long my feet super swell and my back aches!

I was doing ok until the weekend hit, now i'm definitely 100% feeling pregnant! Oy!

I was talking to hubby last night and told him, its possibly that in just 14 weeks our baby girl could be here! March seems so very far away, but 14 weeks seems so short! We still have so much to do!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm feel so pregnant too, I've already developed a waddle! Honestly I never felt like this with my son, even at 40 weeks when I was huge I felt great and was walking 3 miles a day right up to my waters breaking on my due date (while out on a walk lol).


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Yep feeling pretty pregnant here... and still possibly 15-17 weeks to go!

I got asked today how long I had to go by my sons teacher. I don't think she was expecting me to say not until March!

This morning I woke at 4am with a horrible pain under my belly to the left. I think it was round ligament pain but it was constant and very uncomfortable. Then in the morning I was struggling walking due to pelvic pain, luckily it improved so I have been able to get out and about a bit today.


----------



## broodymrs

I've had similar comments this week too bubby! If you can get a bump support (just the support bandage type are fine) that helps me loads with pelvic pain


----------



## bicornbump

After reading everyone's posts, I feel a little less bad about feeling like complete crap lately. I thought 25 weeks was too early to feel this way!

Anyone else experiencing really bad leg pain? I keep checking to see if there's any swelling, and there isn't, but they're so achy to the point I was in tears last night.

March can't get here soon enough!


----------



## broodymrs

Yes! And I'm freaking out. It's my left leg and it's constantly on the verge of cramping. It hurt to walk when I got up this morning. I was hospitalised at 36 weeks last time for suspected dvt and I'm determined not to end up there again. I know this is probably my body's reaction to pregnancy but I don't like it!


----------



## broodymrs

Ugh feel so sick &#128543; Been getting this again a bit lately


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> Yes! And I'm freaking out. It's my left leg and it's constantly on the verge of cramping. It hurt to walk when I got up this morning. I was hospitalised at 36 weeks last time for suspected dvt and I'm determined not to end up there again. I know this is probably my body's reaction to pregnancy but I don't like it!

Oh no...what's dvt? Dare I look it up?


----------



## broodymrs

Perhaps don't! It's deep vein thrombosis. A blot clot that can kill you basically. The symptoms are leg pain, chest pain and breathlessness


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> Perhaps don't! It's deep vein thrombosis. A blot clot that can kill you basically. The symptoms are leg pain, chest pain and breathlessness[/QUOTE
> 
> Besides chest pains I have both leg pain and breathlessness (I do have asthma however)...hopefully it's nothing though :dohh:. My next appointment is the 9th...so I'm hoping to hold off on doctors visits until then!
> 
> Do any of you ladies have another scan coming up soon?


----------



## justplay91

I've been waddling already, too! My bump has really popped in the last few weeks, and I'm getting pelvic pain and back discomfort already! Can't believe I still have 17 weeks to go!
I've also had some nausea return, which is not fun at all! And the little man likes to move all night long (had a weird dream last night in which I was eating something, and the food was moving all around in my belly... Thanks, baby!) keeping me awake. I'm hoping to start sleeping better soon...


----------



## broodymrs

I'm in so much pain everywhere &#128543; Bicorn if your inhaler is working you're probably fine. If not then really you should seek medical advice but you will prob end up being monitored and tested in hospital. 

I've got a growth scan on the 16th and another gtt &#128540; Fun


----------



## SweetV

I have a scan on the 6th. I had a 3d one done last week which was kind of cool. It wasn't a great picture but it was interesting to see them manipulate the scan.


----------



## salamander91

I'm having a 4d scan on Sunday. I'm so excited! We have to go to Belfast for it so its the perfect excuse to go to the Christmas market too!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Had my GTT test on Monday which was grim, but I haven't heard back which means my results were fine :)

Now looking forward to my 28 weeks scan next Monday, will be hard to resist finding out the gender again!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies, I too am suffering a bit this preg. Still get nausea although not as bad as first tri, it's never gone way completely. I'm exhausted and seem to have skipped the energy boost stage! I have to be careful not to overdo it otherwise I'm so tired that I feel horrible and sick. I am very breathless too and my back hurts. Never expected this at 24 weeks! Maybe having a toddler makes all the difference lol. 
I can feel my body changing loads and I'm not as nimble now which is hard when my girl decides to run near a road and scare me to death! I just had to shout at her to stop and she ended up in floods of tears. I just can't keep up with her lol, luckily she's usually pretty good.
Trying to get Xmas sorted but it's frustrating when my body just demands I get an early night....again.


----------



## broodymrs

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies, I too am suffering a bit this preg. Still get nausea although not as bad as first tri, it's never gone way completely. I'm exhausted and seem to have skipped the energy boost stage! I have to be careful not to overdo it otherwise I'm so tired that I feel horrible and sick. I am very breathless too and my back hurts. Never expected this at 24 weeks! Maybe having a toddler makes all the difference lol.
> I can feel my body changing loads and I'm not as nimble now which is hard when my girl decides to run near a road and scare me to death! I just had to shout at her to stop and she ended up in floods of tears. I just can't keep up with her lol, luckily she's usually pretty good.
> Trying to get Xmas sorted but it's frustrating when my body just demands I get an early night....again.

Im exactly the same! I do think it's so much harder when you're running around after a toddler too


----------



## broodymrs

Glad your results are ok taz. The test is horrible isn't it &#128540;


----------



## broodymrs

Third tri!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

hello ladies may i join ? im due march 9th with a girl


----------



## broodymrs

Hi kaylab


----------



## Pne1985

Hi ladies! Do you care if I join? My name is Emily, I'm 31. And pregnant with our second child. Which will be a girl this time. My due date is March 11th. :)


----------



## Ellivort

Welcome Pne and Kayla!

Uggh this head cold is kicking my butt. A week of stuffy headedness which turned into a cough and more sniffles and now back to more insane stuffiness. Awful!


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry elli &#128543; I had a cold and cough a few weeks ago and it lingered for ages. Still got the cough now

I know there was some discussion over whether Vicks was ok but it made me feel so much better and I checked with a midwife who said it was ok. So I'm happy I took it!

Hi pne. I recognise your name but not sure where from. You've not got an October 2013 baby have you?


----------



## Pne1985

Elli, hope you feel better. They are horrible especially when you're pregnant. I drank a lot of herbal hot tea and honey and covered myself with Vicks from head to toe! I hope it doesn't linger too long! 

Broody, no our son was born in March 2013. Maybe from a board in TTC?


----------



## broodymrs

Yeah that might be it. I was ttc no 1 for a while. 

I'm going to the Drs in a bit with this leg pain. I suspect I'll be ending up in a&e with suspected dvt again. My local hospital stops scanning at 2pm so chances are it'll be the one I was in before which was awful. Ended up in hospital for 3 nights on the ward with all the incontinent people with dementia. Please keep your fingers crossed I don't have to go in


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> Yeah that might be it. I was ttc no 1 for a while.
> 
> I'm going to the Drs in a bit with this leg pain. I suspect I'll be ending up in a&e with suspected dvt again. My local hospital stops scanning at 2pm so chances are it'll be the one I was in before which was awful. Ended up in hospital for 3 nights on the ward with all the incontinent people with dementia. Please keep your fingers crossed I don't have to go in

Oh no! Good luck broodymrs! Sending positive thoughts your way.

I've been having terrible leg pain myself. I have an appointment Friday, so hopefully they can give me some answers.

Hope everyone starts feeling better soon!!!


----------



## sewing_mama

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how many weeks I am and what size fruit! I can't keep track!

I've got my GTT next week too and I'm not looking forward to it. :/ I am having the extended one due to slightly high BMI. The worst part for me is probably the thought of not eating before hand! I feel pretty queasy in the morning until I eat usually. 

I sympathise about trying to get Christmas organised while pregant and with a toddler to look after! I've been doing it little by little but still struggling! DD's birthday is soon too which makes this time of year crazy. Hoping to spend a bit more time focussing on baby and preparing in the new year.


----------



## broodymrs

Drs went ok. I have got to have a scan but thankfully avoided a&e hell


----------



## PrincessTaz

Broodymrs Happy 3rd tri, glad your appointment went well and hope your scan comes back okay x

Kaylab22 and Pne1985 congratulations and welcome to you both :)

Ellivort being ill when your pregnnat is the worst cause you can't really take anything, hope you feel better soon x

Bicornbump hope you appointment goes well today x

Sewing_mama mine was awful I'm not going to lie, I was so hungry and felt sick and the drink they gave was just rank. I did treat myself to a nice toastie and caramel latte at costas after to make up for it.

I've been quite organised this year and have all my gifts bought and most wrapped, just need to get my mum and brother something. I have done a lot on line though as I get so uncomfy and tired walking around for long periods x


----------



## broodymrs

Scan ok. No blood clot &#128512;


----------



## Jackers0825

Hi! I've been looking for a March group for awhile! Surprised I just now found it lol

I'm due March 8th and are expecting a little girl. This is my 2nd child. My son is just over 2yrs old. I'm excited but also scared/nervous. &#128522;


----------



## elliecain

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your baby girl. We are on a private FB group too, so just ask if you would like to be added!


----------



## broodymrs

Hi jackers


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome new ladies!!

I've been reading but not posting much, this pregnancy has been throwing me curve balls the entire 25 weeks so far.

Can't believe we're all so close to the end of 2nd tri already!


----------



## mel102

Hi everyone I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I've disappeared for a while been busy with Christmas etc but will have a proper catch up this evening :flower:


----------



## Jackers0825

elliecain said:


> Welcome to the group and congratulations on your baby girl. We are on a private FB group too, so just ask if you would like to be added!

YES I would love that!!!!


----------



## elliecain

Jackers: Just friend me on FB (Ellie Cain, picture of DH and me making stupid faces) and I'll invite you!


----------



## bicornbump

What is considered the start of 3rd trimester?
I see different things online.

I'm 27 weeks today!


----------



## elliecain

That's what I'm going to class as third tri! Congratulations!!!


----------



## broodymrs

I went from 27 weeks. Welcome to third tri!


----------



## Jackers0825

elliecain said:


> Jackers: Just friend me on FB (Ellie Cain, picture of DH and me making stupid faces) and I'll invite you!

Request sent! Thank you!


----------



## Jackers0825

I think 3rd tri officially starts on the 28th week. But 27 is close enough! I'll be 28weeks on Wednesday... excited to be in the 3rd tri too! Final stretch! Things are becoming more "real" now... if that makes sense lol


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I thought it was 27 weeks but then my app still said I was in the 2nd trimester :( Anyway I have less than 3 months to my due date so it seems like the last trimester to me :)


----------



## salamander91

I think its 28 weeks. I cant believe I'm nearly in 3rd tri! So not ready yet lol


----------



## katestar53

I always go by 27 weeks... either way it's the final stretch ladies :)


----------



## bicornbump

katestar53 said:


> I always go by 27 weeks... either way it's the final stretch ladies :)

:happydance:


----------



## Jackers0825

Officially in the 3rd trimester today! Is it coincidence that I got slapped with extreme tiredness today too? lol I just can't get going!


----------



## broodymrs

That was like me jackers but at 27 weeks. Horrendous! After my little boy went to nursery today I went back to bed and slept til 12.30!! Not done that since having kids!


----------



## Jackers0825

broodymrs said:


> That was like me jackers but at 27 weeks. Horrendous! After my little boy went to nursery today I went back to bed and slept til 12.30!! Not done that since having kids!

Isn't it just awful?! I don't remember being so tired all the time throughout my pregnancy with my son. This time around its been brutal! Maybe has to do with more estrogen this time around around? Hope it doesn't last long lol


----------



## broodymrs

Mines another boy so I think for me it's just running round after a toddler too


----------



## sewing_mama

Just to report back, my extended Glucose tolerance test was not too bad. I thought I'd be super hungry but I guess the sugary drink kept me going. Glad it's done anyway! 

Yay, 3rd trimester! I am feeling super tired too! X


----------



## bicornbump

sewing_mama said:


> Just to report back, my extended Glucose tolerance test was not too bad. I thought I'd be super hungry but I guess the sugary drink kept me going. Glad it's done anyway!
> 
> Yay, 3rd trimester! I am feeling super tired too! X

I have to go for the hour glucose test this Friday. Not looking forward to it at all.

Newest pain I've been experiencing is shin pain. 
My feet have already started to get a bit swollen towards the end of the day, but nothing crazy. However, my shins KILL when I'm walking/standing. I'm guessing it's caused by the extra weight.


----------



## broodymrs

Mines on Friday too bicorn. Think mine is a two hour test. Bloody hate it! My morning sickness is back and the only thing that stops it is food so that will be fun not being able to eat


----------



## sewing_mama

I was dreading it too, mine was 2 hours long. I feel queasy until I eat in the morning too so felt very unwell on the way there on the bus. Somehow once I'd had the lucozade I didn't feel too bad and the 2 hours went surprisingly fast. Good luck ladies! It's the last thing we need during pregnancy really!


----------



## mirandaprice

I go the 27th for my gtt, then a growth scan on the 29th to monitor baby and my fluids.

I'm finding this pregnancy to be very emotionally draining


----------



## broodymrs

mirandaprice said:


> I go the 27th for my gtt, then a growth scan on the 29th to monitor baby and my fluids.
> 
> I'm finding this pregnancy to be very emotionally draining

Are you ok Hun? Here if you want to chat?


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm fine, thank you though!

I'm just hoping no more complications pop up, between the spotting/bleeding I've had off and on the entire pregnancy, the higher risk for preeclampsia and flagged for excess amniotic fluids I'm just hoping no more curve balls...it's taken so much out of me worrying something is wrong or going to go wrong.

I had a good cry about it all and chatted with my best friend and I'm feeling better and more positive.


----------



## bicornbump

I had my monthly growth scan last night and I'm happy to report baby is doing really well!

He's 2lbs 4 oz and isn't measuring small at all anymore. He also has plenty of room still, which is the main thing they're concerned about. They were going to schedule me for a scan in 2 weeks, but because he's doing so well I won't be going back for another 4 weeks (I kind of wish I could still get a scan in 2 weeks though :blush:). 

The tech even said if she didn't know any better, she'd say I'd make it full term! Which is shocking after being told at one point I couldn't carry a baby at all!


----------



## broodymrs

Amazing news bicorn and glad you're ok Miranda


----------



## mirandaprice

That's great news bicorn!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Great new bicorn :)

I had my 29 week appointment with the midwife and all was okay, also had growth scan and the consultant last week and baby is weighing approx 2.8lbs. 

I have low iron so waiting for my prescription of iron tablets, I knew I did because I just constantly feel exhausted and run down. I'm already really constipated too so she's going to prescribe something to help with that too. 

I'm super excited for Christmas now too, only 4 more sleeps :xmas6::xmas16::xmas12:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Haven't been on in a little while but Christmas prep and of course my little man and this pregnancy have kept me busy. I went for my 3 hr gtt on tuesday and haven't heard back yet which i'm surprised by since with my 1 hr they called like the next morning, fx it means my results were good but it could also just be that they are off for the holiday already!


----------



## Jackers0825

MiBabyHopes said:


> Haven't been on in a little while but Christmas prep and of course my little man and this pregnancy have kept me busy. I went for my 3 hr gtt on tuesday and haven't heard back yet which i'm surprised by since with my 1 hr they called like the next morning, fx it means my results were good but it could also just be that they are off for the holiday already!

Fingers crossed for you! Always hate having tests done this time of year... always takes forever! My Dr always tells me "no news is good news" so I'm hoping that's the case for you! &#128522;


----------



## Jackers0825

It's been quiet around here lately! How is everyone doing?


----------



## mirandaprice

The holidays seem to have snuck up this year, been so so busy!

I have a gtt and a scan next week, looking forward to the scan :)


----------



## Jackers0825

I saw my OB today and she told me the next ultrasound is done at about 34-35 weeks! I haven't had one done since I was 18 weeks! I was pretty disappointed lol I really like to see the progress and make sure everything is going ok so this pushes my anxiety a bit.

But YES, the holidays! It feels like Christmas but also doesn't. It sneaks up on me every year!


----------



## broodymrs

Can't believe how quick Christmas has come around this year. I do love it but in a way I'm not that bothered this year as I'm wishing the time away until I meet my newest little man. Given that I can't drink and now I have to watch what I'm eating due to the GD it's not going to be as good as normal anyway. Will still be brilliant though. Just got all the little man's pressies wrapped tonight and did dh's too so all I've left to do is put a hamper together for my mum and dad. Wanted to go to a church service this Christmas but I don't think we're going to get so will probably go to the pub Christmas Eve instead &#128584; That's the same right &#128540;


----------



## justplay91

I agree, Christmas just isn't the same with GD. :( Next year!


----------



## broodymrs

I seem to be doing ok controlling with diet so far though. It's basically just slimming world and I found that really easy. My readings have all been ok too. I had cheese, crackers, crisps and a non alcoholic beer last night and was still ok so I'm not feeling it's quite the disaster I thought


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Jackers0825 said:


> I saw my OB today and she told me the next ultrasound is done at about 34-35 weeks! I haven't had one done since I was 18 weeks! I was pretty disappointed lol I really like to see the progress and make sure everything is going ok so this pushes my anxiety a bit.
> 
> But YES, the holidays! It feels like Christmas but also doesn't. It sneaks up on me every year!

I have never had a scan later than the 20wk one, its a long wait but at least once they start moving it is a bit more reassuring (except then they decide to go quiet for a while).


I actually feel like I am really organised for Christmas this year but I think it is because I haven't taken too much on by trying to do too much. Just wrapped the kids presents so we can relax tomorrow night.


----------



## elliecain

I'm like a scanaholic!

So far...
IVF viability scan @ 6+3
Private reassurance scan @ 8+4
NHS dating scan @ 12+0
NHS anatomy scan @ 19+4
NHS growth scan @ 27+5

Still to go:
Private 3D baby bonding scan @ 28+5
NHS growth scan @ 31+5
NHS growth scan @ approx. 36w


----------



## mirandaprice

I get monthly growth scans since my anatomy scan at 20 weeks due to preeclampsia risk. 

I have to say, I love them and don't mind I was flagged high risk because of it just because I get to see my little girl once a month. It's a huge treat after the stresses I've had this pregnancy.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm a scanaholic too. I've had:

8 weeks- private viability scan
20 weeks- Anamoly scan
22 weeks- repeat anamoly scan due to not getting all measurements,
28 weeks- growth scan

Still to come:
32 weeks- growth scan and placenta placement (but I know it's moved)
Every 2-4 weeks- growth scans depending on how GD is doing

Last pregnancy I had the two standard ones at 12 and 20, a private one at 8 and 29 and only right at the end did I get a growth scan and that was just the consultant using a portable machine at 40 weeks 

I am getting really blasé about seeing him all the time &#128540; I would love to get a 3D one but I can't justify the cost when we're getting so many done for free


----------



## SweetV

I have biweekly scans and I love them too. I get moved to weekly scans at 32-34 weeks until delivery. I also volunteered to be part of a study and I get an extra scan once a month. I'm a bit of a scanaholic and I love getting to bond with her.


----------



## elliecain

I'm paying £65 for the 3D one. My mum has advanced MS and can't come to any scans, so I'm partly doing this because I can video the whole thing on my phone. You aren't allowed to video the NHS ones and the pictures are great, but it's not the same as seeing him kick and smile etc.
This whole pregnancy has been so science led (with ICSI) that I just want the whole lot now! I'm intrigued by the bonding scan... prior to TTC, I thought they were really freaky and said I'd never have one! As soon as I started this process, I knew I wanted one.


----------



## broodymrs

What's a bonding one ellie?


----------



## elliecain

Some places call the 3D/4D a baby bonding scan because it is supposed to help with bonding :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I have had the most scans of all my pregnancies with this one:

5-6wks - womens assessment because I was worried it was ectopic
6.5 wks - fertility clinic viability scan
12 wks - NT scan
15 wks - private gender scan
20 wks - Morph scan (plus quick one the next day as something needed checking)

Hopefully I won't have any more as it would mean I need a growth scan for being too big or small.

With my boys I had 3 scans for each.

I wouldn't say I'm a scan-a-holic though, I would have loved more scans before 12wks due to anxiety about miscarriage but I'm ok to wait until birth to see bubs again now :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm loving having had and continuing to have more scans this pregnancy then last, I love seeing my little lady so much,watching her grow and change.

I've had so far:
One at 8 weeks, dating scan.
One at 9 weeks after a bleed.
One at 12 weeks.
One at 20 weeks, anatomy.
One at 22 weeks, continued anatomy.
One at 25 weeks, growth scan
and one this week at 28 weeks, growth scan and to check amniotic levels

My son I had two scans, one at 12 and the anatomy at 20...and if you wanna count a quick one at 28 weeks because I scared my dr when he asked about movement and one before I was induced to make sure he was head down and a good size


----------



## SweetV

Induction is booked for February 26th which means exactly 2 months from today. I'm all of a sudden feeling totally not prepared. I also have exactly 4 weeks of work left. The countdown is on!


----------



## Jackers0825

SweetV said:


> Induction is booked for February 26th which means exactly 2 months from today. I'm all of a sudden feeling totally not prepared. I also have exactly 4 weeks of work left. The countdown is on!

Ahhh, that's so exciting!

Are most of you in this group from the UK or US? I'm from the US. I ask because I'm reading a lot of stuff I've never heard of before lol


----------



## broodymrs

I'm in the uk. Think it's about half and half with some Canada and cyprus thrown in too.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm in the US.

Had my gtt today, the nurse did an awful job drawing blood, left some nasty bruises.

I'm assuming my next app they'll start talking about csection dates, makes me anxious knowing it's going to be happening in the next three months (or less).


----------



## Ellivort

9 wks - viability and dating scan
12 wks - NT scan for screening
20 wks - Anatomy scan
22 wks - 2nd Anatomy scan to get missed measurements

Its been so long since I've seen bubs and with my GD I was hoping to have a 28wk scan scheduled at my last appt, but they didn't even mention it. I am going back Jan 3 and will ask then. 

I have had u/s done in office, but really its just having a look. Not sure what the OB wants to see, but I'm always happy to see my little girl. On Jan 3rd when I go back he'll be taking a look and my hope is that she is starting to make a round about turn towards the exit. I will be asking about growth scan then as well.

I'm not sure what the GD protocol is in Canada. He might be waiting on my A1C results, done today to assess the need. I feel I've done a smashing job controlling sugars, but the A1C will certainly tell the real story!

Miranda: so sorry you had a rough experience during you're GTT. I saw the pics. As a Canadian phlebotomist I always use the smallest needle possible for GTTs since its always multiple picks and to be honest some people just are never good at picking. In my interactions with patients it does seem as tho nurses tend to be rougher than specifically trained blood technicians/phlebotomists. Hope your arm heals up quick!


----------



## mirandaprice

Thanks elli!

The needle going in was fine, I think after it was in while the blood will filling the vial that she must of tilted the needle or applied too much pressure on the first arm
..the 2nd arm the needle slipped as she was removing the vial and blood flow hadn't stopped so it bled into my arm...if that makes sense.


Normally I never have issues with blood draws, this nurse was just not very good at it.


I'm in US, but I think they do monthly growth scans through a specialist if you get a GD diagnosis...I see a specialist to monitor my blood pressure, the growth scans are to be on top of things for signs of preeclampsia as apparently one of the very first signs is reduced growth.


How is everyone feeling?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I think there are also two of us at least from Australia :) We are the ones who will be complaining about being so big and uncomfortable in the hot weather!


I'm 30 weeks tomorrow! I had my whooping cough vaccination today so I now have a sore arm (from the tetanus part). All worth if though if it gives bubs a little extra protection when born :)


----------



## elliecain

I had mine just now too! Not got any pain from it yet. Hoping it stays that way. 
I have to say, I'm glad it's not summer here, I'd rather be cold and lighting my log burner than have to cope with heat right now!


----------



## Ellivort

This thread reminded me I need to ask my OB about the whooping cough vax on tuesday. I meant to do it last time and forgot.

Because i've had cold after cold, i've been wishing for summer because at least there is air conditioning and far fewer sickie bugs going around.

I was actually feeling really well for heading into 3rd trimester until last week. Friday I got this awful cold with hacking cough that activated my asthma and left me so breathless and sleeping poorly. I basically just sat around with my feet up basically from Christmas Eve until the day after Boxing Day, except for Christmas where we had a family get together. 

All the sitting put pressure on my rear and I think is what caused the very painful thrombosed hemorrhoid. On top of that just yesterday i stretched backwards and was hit with a coughing fit and i think aggravated a ligament because now i get lightning/burning pain with every cough. I was utterly miserable yesterday but am feeling slightly better today, but still ready for the weekend. Yesterday i couldn't help but just cry and cry as I tried to get comfortable. I finally found a position and slept most of the night. I'm hoping these two things clear up and I can go back to feeling not to shabby for 3rd trimester!


----------



## broodymrs

I still need my whooping cough jab. First I cancelled it as I'd loads to do and couldn't afford to be ill after, then the midwife said don't have it just before Christmas in case of reaction. I'm next seeing her early jan so I'll really need to get it done then. I think the cut off is 32 weeks but she said not to worry about that as I'm unlikely to go into labour early


----------



## MiBabyHopes

US here but the cold hasn't bothered me much.

So last week my dh and ds were sick (flu and cold respectively) right before Christmas so I was even more tired than normal pregnancy tiredness. Now I have the stomach bug dh had and feeling horrible (up every 2 hrs during the night)

I also had an ob appointment this am where I was told that I have gd and will have to talk to the gd specialist (kind of expected bc I had gd w ds but was hoping to not this time) and like w ds my numbers are only a little off :growlmad:


----------



## mirandaprice

Yesterday and today are the first actual "cold" days we've had here...and I say that lightly because it's only been as low as in the 60s :haha:

We've been in the 80s mostly. Which is about what it was the summer I was pregnant with my son...the humidity is what kills me. I can totally handle heat.

Passed my GD test!

Little girl is measuring at just under 3lbs currently, my amniotic levels are still borderline. My bp is okay, but the bottom number is kreeping up a bit, was 121/84. Have another scan in 3 weeks as well as a regular app with my ob


----------



## broodymrs

MiBabyHopes said:


> US here but the cold hasn't bothered me much.
> 
> So last week my dh and ds were sick (flu and cold respectively) right before Christmas so I was even more tired than normal pregnancy tiredness. Now I have the stomach bug dh had and feeling horrible (up every 2 hrs during the night)
> 
> I also had an ob appointment this am where I was told that I have gd and will have to talk to the gd specialist (kind of expected bc I had gd w ds but was hoping to not this time) and like w ds my numbers are only a little off :growlmad:

That's like me. Sucks doesn't it, sorry hun


----------



## bicornbump

Hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe how far along we all are now. 
I'm 30 weeks tomorrow :O It's nuts.

I have an appointment with a new doctor Friday (my last doctor can no longer see me due to his own medical issues). I'm slightly stressed about having my first appointment with the doctor that's going to deliver the baby at 30 + weeks...but what can you do. 
Then next Wednesday I have another scan, which I'm really looking forward to. She said she's going to try to get some 3D shots. 

Originally they weren't expecting me to make it past 35 weeks...so baby could be here sooner than later.


----------



## bicornbump

Hope everyone is feeling/doing well! I can't get over how far along we all are. I'm going to be 30 weeks tomorrow...it's nuts! :happydance:

I have an appointment with a new doctor this Friday (my original doctor can no longer see me due to his own medical issues). I'm pretty stressed about having my first meeting with the doctor that will be delivering my baby at 30+ weeks, but what can I do. 
Originally they only thought I would make it to 35 weeks...so baby could be here sooner than later. 

I'm really looking forward to my scan next Wednesday. The tech said she's going to try to get some 3D pics! 

Did anyone here ever take classes for childcare or breastfeeding? My insurance covers them and I'm considering taking at least the childcare class. I've never even held a baby before :dohh:


----------



## sewing_mama

Happy new year everyone. :) I've got my whoping cough jab tomorrow, I hadn't got round to it during all the christmas prep so I'm glad broodymrs mentioned it had to be done before 32 weeks! I've not yet had the flu jab either. I missed having a 28 week appointment too so I'm going to see the midwife this week too. Holding out for a growth scam on 26th jan! And another consultant appointment too. Phew! Been sorting out the netral/boyish clothes from the stuff I saved from my little girl today, getting exciting!

I've also been in a terribly grumpy mood! Not sure if it's hormonal or stress as we're moving house in a few weeks! Unexpectedly, not what I planned for 3rd tri!


----------



## sewing_mama

bicornbump said:


> Did anyone here ever take classes for childcare or breastfeeding? My insurance covers them and I'm considering taking at least the childcare class. I've never even held a baby before :dohh:

Go for it! I found the breastfeeding class very helpful with first baby and wished I'd done a childcare class. I might try to find a 'refresher' class for 2nd time mums as it's been 4 years!


----------



## broodymrs

I was supposed to be getting my whooping cough jab today but the nurse was too busy so I'm booked in for after 32 weeks! Not best pleased but apparently they only say that as a cut off in case your baby is early, which mine might be but let's hope not

I updated on the Facebook group about the measuring small palava. Will find out tomorrow what's up with that. Still pretty upset and feel quite shocked given ds's size (nearly 11lb). Trying not to stress though.

I'm supposed to be going to a breastfeeding class but it's yet another thing I've not got round to yet. I don't know if it will be useful or not. Breastfeeding got off to a great start with ds but went downhill at 6 weeks so I do feel I need to be more prepared as after a long battle we eventually switched ds to formula which broke my heart.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I did a breastfeeding class that the hospital offered when I was pregnant with DS1. I think it is a really good idea as it lets you know some of the things to expect. I had no idea about cluster feeding and growth spurts so it was good to have the knowledge in the back of my mind. 

6 weeks is a common time for babies to go through a growth spurt and want to feed constantly. This is something we were taught so I knew to be prepared to just spend a whole day feeding if needed while supply was built up.

Other issues like poor latch probably need a visit to a lactation consultant after the baby is born but they will hopefully they give you contacts on who to see if you have those issues.


----------



## sewing_mama

I had an appointment with the community midwife yesterday as my gp surgery has no appoinents available for a couple of weeks. Wow it was so nice compared to the gp midwife! They measured the bump, listened to baby's heartbeat (first time I have heard it!) and felt position of baby. Maybe I'll go there for the rest of my appointments. I'm moving house soon so going to have to change gp mid pregnancy anyway, gah.


----------



## mel102

Hope everyone is doing well I can't believe we are all in our third trimester already


----------



## kmpreston

I was just thinking this about third tri - pretty sure I have one of the latest due dates and I'm now 29 weeks so seems like we must all be there now!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm not sure if I'm ready to be having a baby in the next 2-2.5 months...it's too soon haha.

I have so much to do still in my house


----------



## broodymrs

Me too Miranda. I'm nesting like crazy but then I end up knackered and really achy from doing too much. I've sorted through all my little boys clothes and my nephews clothes and sorted what I'm keeping today. Now I just need to wash them all &#128553; Lots of heavy stuff to do to get the room sorted too so I've done a list and stuck it on the fridge with the order stuff needs to be done in, and what stuff dh needs to do. Hopefully he gets the hint!


----------



## kaylab22

31 weeks &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm in serious nesting mode too but I need help to sort things out so having to wait until people have chance to help me. Also need more storage but I have no money to buy any at the mo!


----------



## Ellivort

Time has certainly flown by, I am more than ready for this baby to be here, but I know she needs to bake a bit more.

I've had a perfectly horrid start to my New Year (as i've whined about on the FB group). Starting out with a cold leading to pneumonia, but I am finally on the mend, but am terrified of getting another cold on top of it because of my work. However I'm still perfectly capable of working and doing my job.

My Ob has said starting at 30 weeks we will be doing u/s every 2 weeks because of the GD. So i am looking forward to getting regular scans. It will have been 10 weeks since my last look at baby girl since the doc only did the doppler the last 2 visits instead of checking by ultrasound.

My GD has been really well controlled so I'm anxious to see where baby girl is growth wise and would also like to know fluid levels and placental health are still all good. 

Happy New Year Mamas, we're rounding the final turns :)


----------



## bicornbump

I had to make a last minute appointment today with my doctor.
It feels like I'm leaking and I can't tell if it's amniotic fluid or just regular discharge. So they're checking to be safe.
I'm really hoping my waters didn't break :/

Then I have my monthly ultrasound tonight to make sure baby is still growing.

Pregnancy is stressful.


----------



## Jackers0825

bicornbump said:


> I had to make a last minute appointment today with my doctor.
> It feels like I'm leaking and I can't tell if it's amniotic fluid or just regular discharge. So they're checking to be safe.
> I'm really hoping my waters didn't break :/
> 
> Then I have my monthly ultrasound tonight to make sure baby is still growing.
> 
> Pregnancy is stressful.

How far along are you now? I have my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## broodymrs

hope it isn't waters!


----------



## mel102

Hope everything is ok bicornbump


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope it wasn't your water bicorn!

I've had nothing but headaches to deal with regarding insurance...I told my husband I was tempted to move to Canada just to get away from it all. So tired of the stress and money involved with having ins in the US


----------



## bicornbump

False alarm! Everything is okay! 
I think I'm just extra paranoid because I'm high risk. 

Are most of you working up until your due date? If not, how early are you stopping work?

I'm feeling like absolute HELL. I can't tell if it's the pregnancy or if I'm getting sick. 

How is everyone else feeling? I was officially 32 weeks yesterday. This can't be over soon enough!!!


----------



## broodymrs

Glad you're ok. My mat leave officially starts on Saturday but I've been off since mid November, initially off sick then using annual leave. 

In comparison to second tri I'm not feeling too bad but I generally don't do well with pregnancy anyway so that's not saying much! I'm definitely on countdown!


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad all is okay!

I plan to work up to my csection date unless told to stop sooner. I'm starting to get so uncomfortable though, this baby constantly pushes on my stomach and bladder and it makes it hard to sit at an office desk.


----------



## Ellivort

I'm working until March 2, which puts me right at 37 wks. It can't come soon enough. Baby is expected to be induced between 37-39 wks depending on growth so I want to be freed up to go with the flow without leaving work hanging. This way my replacement knows her official start date. 

I want the most possible time off with baby girl, but I'm not even sure I can make it to 37 wks at this point!


----------



## bicornbump

mirandaprice said:


> Glad all is okay!
> 
> I plan to work up to my csection date unless told to stop sooner. I'm starting to get so uncomfortable though, this baby constantly pushes on my stomach and bladder and it makes it hard to sit at an office desk.

Omg, this! I work over 9 hour shifts Mon-Thursday then have a 1/2 day Friday. Sitting at my desk is SO uncomfortable. I feel the need to lean back, but then I put a ton of pressure on my tailbone. The pressure & swelling is making work unbearable at this point.

I have a doctors note to get up and walk around every 2 hours, but I'm thinking the doctor might pull me from work soon.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm working until 36 weeks so Feb 10 is my last day. I have some annual leave booked each week so its only about 12 days of work now.

I still have to organise a certificate from my Dr to work past 34 weeks.. I assume I will be medically fit to keep going (it's just a desk job)


----------



## Ellivort

Well getting down to the nitty gritty now for me!

I have growth scans and NSTs every other week, alternating with trips to the OB. Every week I'll have an appt. 

Hoping things continue to look good for at least another 6 weeks or more!

BP was 142/88 which was my second high rating this week, but lower than it was on Mon (142/96). No protein in the urine so the doctors were not concerned about it, but I can't help but be a little anxious about it.

I really want to see how big Baby girl is, we haven't seen her since 22 wks where she was 1lb. I am hoping with GD controlled she is of average size so we can go to term!

Anyone else getting many growth scans? I'm not entirely sure what is involved in a Non stress test for baby. i'll have to google a bit.


----------



## bicornbump

I've been going for monthly growth scans. They said they would eventually increase it to every 2 weeks, but baby has been doing better than expected...so they're keeping it monthly. 

My last growth scan was last week. I was 31 weeks 2 days and baby measured 3lbs 11oz. She said he's a little on the small side, but not to the point where it's a concern.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything continues to go well for you!
It's definitely scary being told you're at risk for preterm labor! With this being my first pregnancy I'm constantly thinking something is going wrong :(


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Thankfully i don't have to work unless i feel like it but with the gd it would be extremely hard to substitute teach as i would have to eat and take blood sugars during class which i don't want to do.

i finally got to see the gd specialist on the 17th, so far all is well with the baby, she is growing just fine and right on track, i've only gained 10lbs the whole pregnancy so at least i'm not contributing to the gd issue that way. I have to eat 6 times a day and take my blood sugars 4 times a day, which stinks (esp w a toddler to take care of) the nutritionist will hopefully call and schedule an appointment soon but for now i'm just following the plan i had the first time and so far all my sugar levels have been fantastic (perhaps i'm just border line gd, eh who knows better safe than sorry) at least i only have about 8-9 weeks to have to do this and eeek i only have 8-9 weeks left before i get to meet this little one 

(anyone else think time is flying and getting anxious and excited to see their little ones?)


----------



## salamander91

I was having growth scans monthly but they're fortnightly now. Type 1 diabetic and he's measuring 4 weeks ahead eek! Thankfully I'll be having a section so his weight doesn't matter too much x


----------



## broodymrs

I've had loads of growth scans but just got one more now and I'll get to book my section in then so depending on if his weight is still ok will prob be having it at 39 weeks. He was measuring 2 weeks ahead at last scan but no one seemed concerned. Same as ds1, little legs, big head and tummy!


----------



## SweetV

I'm working until 36 weeks but have cut down my hours and days so I'm not full time any more. I want as much time on leave as possible but I'm on my feet for 7-9 hours a day and my back and feet are killing me. 

I get biweekly scans due to being high risk. I've had a few NST done and they are fairly simple. They usually monitor baby's heart rate for a little while and have another monitor for any contractions. Sometimes they give you a little button to push for when you feel movement.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Missed loads on here recently, hardly get on now I'm not working much as I'd usually come on here at work. I only have 4 more shifts now up until my maternity leave starts on 14th Feb. 

Will try and make more effort to get on, since the FB group I forget to check in here too.

Hope everyone is well, can't believe how close we are to having our babies! :happydance:


----------



## sewing_mama

Moving house tomorrow! I must be crazy &#128514;


----------



## broodymrs

Yes you're crazy &#128521;&#128514;

Hope the move goes well, don't overdo it!


----------



## Ellivort

I can't imagine trying to move house in 3rd trimester, good luck~! Try not to overdo it!

As for me, I am going for further growth scan tomorrow, which I guess includes biophysical profile, non stress test and u/s. I'll be having them every two weeks. 

I'm a bit nervous as although GD has been controlled I am still concerned about 1) large baby 2) effect of insulin on the placenta. Hopefully tomorrow will bring reassurance.


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been having monthly growth scans, but my one last week my blood pressure was great, my fluid levels were within normal range and she was looking a good size and growing proper so I don't have to have another until 38 weeks. 

So unless anything starts acting up (ie, any signs of preeclampsia) I have my csection date for the 16th of March...apps at my regular ob every 2 weeks until then!

I'm ready for this baby to be here, but I'm not ready. I have so much left to do before I can feel comfortable bringing her home, and I need to ask about maternity leave at my job and figure out how long I can afford to be off


----------



## bicornbump

Have any of you ladies already had a c-section in the past?

Baby is head down and the doctors are saying there's no reason I can't give birth vaginally, however I've had 2 other doctors tell me that I'm at a higher risk of rupturing because I have a bicornuate uterus (which causes the muscle to be thinner on one side). 
Because I'm so concerned about rupturing the doctors are giving me the option of scheduling a c-section. I'm really torn because if I can avoid major surgery I would like to. There is also more recovery time with a c-section (plus the scar and the pouch I keep hearing about). If there's a risk of me rupturing though, I feel a c-section might be the safer choice. 

I would love to hear from some of you that have experience with this. 
I'm not really looking forward to either option. :cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

My first was a csection, and this one will be too.

Is this your first? I don't know much about uterus shape playing a role in uterine rupture, but I know with 2nd, 3rd etc pregnancies the risk increases due to the scar tissue


----------



## bicornbump

mirandaprice said:


> My first was a csection, and this one will be too.
> 
> Is this your first? I don't know much about uterus shape playing a role in uterine rupture, but I know with 2nd, 3rd etc pregnancies the risk increases due to the scar tissue

This is my first. The current practice I'm at seems to think I'll be fine, however, almost all of the pregnancies they've delivered where the mother has a bicornuate uterus have been c-sections because the baby is breech. There was only 1 case otherwise. So, it's not very reassuring....especially after being told by other doctors my risk of rupturing is higher.

They said if I'm going to be stressed about rupturing the whole time I should get a c-section, so most of me is leaning in that direction.


----------



## broodymrs

I had an emergency section last time. Will be having a planned section this time. It was fine. The recovery really isn't that bad. Obviously I've no comparison but two days after my section I walked out of hospital carrying Dyl in his car seat so that gives you an idea of what I could do. I'm perfectly happy to be having a planned section this time. One of the risks with vbac is tearing where your scar is and given my propensity to big babies I thought it wasn't a risk worth taking.


----------



## mirandaprice

I did a quick search online and most complication don't say anything about rupturing uterus...mostly just breech baby or preterm due to baby running out of space due to shape of uterus.

But, if you feel more comfortable going the csection route it's probably best to do that.

If your fear is about rupturing uterus, I totally get that. It's the top reason I'm opting for a 2nd csection, because that chance, even though very small, is enough to opt for what I consider a safer option for myself and my family. My husband had a few guys at work scare him out of a vbac because of the possible risks.


That being said, it is major abdominal surgery, and it can be pretty painful at first. Some ladies bounce back real quick. I'd suggest some sort of support band or girdle to help after the surgery.


----------



## mel102

How is everyone doing it's gone very quiet in here. I had an appointment with my consultant today to chat about what would happen in labour as I tested positive for group b strep when I was there she done and ultrasound and told me baby is already weighing 6lbs!!! I was so shocked I am small and petite and don't have big babies anyone else know what there baby's weight is at this stage??


----------



## broodymrs

It's more lively on the Facebook group Mel. Are you on there?

Finn was 5lbs 6oz at 32 weeks so he should be at least a lb more by now. Estimated 9lbs at birth but I think he might end up closer to 10.


----------



## elliecain

Finlo was 4lb at 32 weeks. I have no idea how big he will be at birth, but I'm imagining somewhere around 7.5-8lb.
My midwife told me a bit bigger is better, as they tend to be healthier. The actual difference between the head/shoulders of 6lb and 10lb is not that much, the extra weight is often in length, so labour won't be much different. She suggested the slightly bigger ones usually come out more easily!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

mel102 said:


> How is everyone doing it's gone very quiet in here. I had an appointment with my consultant today to chat about what would happen in labour as I tested positive for group b strep when I was there she done and ultrasound and told me baby is already weighing 6lbs!!! I was so shocked I am small and petite and don't have big babies anyone else know what there baby's weight is at this stage??

That seems early to test for step b, I thought it was closer to 36 weeks? It can actually come and go from your system.

I was + with DS1 but they forgot to give me the antibiotics but he was fine :) 

From my experience my bigger baby did come out easier but it is also hard to compare a first birth and 2nd birth as obviously my body had done it before. Also the 2nd one was in water so I think that made a difference too.

I wouldn't stress too much about size as some small women can have quite large babies without any issues.


----------



## kaylab22

34 weeks yay


----------



## mel102

I have read a bigger baby is easier I really hope it's right. 

They don't test for group b strep here they don't even tell you about the risks of it!! The only reason they found I had it was by mistake as they were testing to see if I was leaking amniotic fluid thankfully I wasn't just had an infection


----------



## salamander91

i just realised you're in NI as well mel. Don't suppose you're at craigavon? My bubs is measuring big too but I'm having a section so not worried about it. 

I tested positive for group strep b in my first pregnancy. I had the antibiotics when I was being induced (ended up an emcs) and all was fine :)


----------



## broodymrs

Hmmm well my big baby wasn't easy to get out! He was healthy though and was very long.


----------



## Ellivort

Seems like a lot of March babies are measuring larger than expected. Ariya was estimated 5lbs at 31+5 and my OB has his panties all in a bunch and is referring me to a next level high risk specialist, which has me freaked out they are not telling me something. 

So many are saying they are est to have larger babies and no one is freaking out, so has me wondering what the heck is up. When the triage nurse went over all my results with me she didn't indicate concern with anything other than mentioning the weight.

I do have controlled GD, but baby is measuring larger all over and not just abdomen, so I dunno.

My mom had 9-5, 8-7, 8-3,8-1 babies, hubby was a 13lber and on my fathers side my cousin had a larger baby as well. 

It is giving me massive anxiety, but I am trying to tell myself that perhaps she is just a bigger baby


----------



## bicornbump

13 lbs! Holy crap! That's a big baby. Was he super chunky? I love chubby babies...haha.

I would think that all of your babies measuring a bit big is a good thing. I know they don't want them too big, but better than small right?

My guy is on the small side, but in the healthy range...so they're not concerned yet. I have another growth scan on February 8th. I can't believe I'll be 35 weeks by then.

We're so close!!!


----------



## salamander91

They say they put on about 1/2 a lb a week at this point so that only works out around 9lbs at 40 weeks elivort. I don't trust growth scans in the slightest. My DD was measuring average, sometimes a week behind and she was 8lb 13oz at 38 weeks lol


----------



## broodymrs

I'm not concerned about a big baby as ds was big and was absolutely fine but I can understand being concerned if you've had normal size babies previously. I'm sure it's fine though, I blame Christmas for our chunky monkeys!


----------



## Ellivort

bicornbump said:


> 13 lbs! Holy crap! That's a big baby. Was he super chunky? I love chubby babies...haha.
> 
> I would think that all of your babies measuring a bit big is a good thing. I know they don't want them too big, but better than small right?
> 
> My guy is on the small side, but in the healthy range...so they're not concerned yet. I have another growth scan on February 8th. I can't believe I'll be 35 weeks by then.
> 
> We're so close!!!

I dunno, I imagine he must have been. However, he is extremely thick boned. Biggest skeletal frame I've seen. Def a linebacker. DD is built like him. I'm fairly petite. I can't even fathom a 13 lb baby lol.


----------



## Ellivort

salamander91 said:


> They say they put on about 1/2 a lb a week at this point so that only works out around 9lbs at 40 weeks elivort. I don't trust growth scans in the slightest. My DD was measuring average, sometimes a week behind and she was 8lb 13oz at 38 weeks lol

Thanks. that is reassuring. 9lbs sems ok, sorta lol. DD was early and 6-1 so that's what I have to compare too. Had she gone term I bet she'd have been 8 lbs.

I just want her to be healthy. My OB seems frantic over the size and is making me have extreme anxiety about it!


----------



## mirandaprice

Growth scans are just estimates, weight varies. If one part of baby is measuring large it'll throw off the entire estimate. For ex, if baby had a large head but everything else is normal, baby will measure big.


----------



## Ellivort

mirandaprice said:


> Growth scans are just estimates, weight varies. If one part of baby is measuring large it'll throw off the entire estimate. For ex, if baby had a large head but everything else is normal, baby will measure big.


Everything was measuring either 34+5 or 35, so roughly similar. It will be interesting to see if there is much change between last tues and this coming tuesday's scans.

I have moments where I relax as i hear others talk about there baby measuring large, but overall its anxiety central. I hope I have more details and info after the second scan and the OB appt. I know I sure have a ton of question for my cocky OB!


----------



## bicornbump

34 weeks today...I can't even believe it!
Their goal for me was to make it to 35 weeks and I think I just might!

I seriously can't believe how soon our munchkins are all going to be here. It's crazy!!! I feel so unprepared.


----------



## Ellivort

I know. Soon we will start to see the labour watches, birth stories and 1st baby pics! 

So exciting!! :happydance:

hoping for a happy, healthy labour and delivery for everyone!


----------



## broodymrs

Getting exciting!


----------



## kaylab22

35 weeks


----------



## Ellivort

Seeing the perinatologist today after lunch, I'm nervous, but looking forward to talking to someone who has answers for me. 

When I saw the Ob yesterday he did tell me they checked the cerebral dopplers, not for anemia as the nurse had suspected, but for heart failure because of some edema seen in the head and abdomen. 

All was normal with dopplers so HF not a risk anymore and OB thinks its likely "fat" because its hard to tell the difference on U/S.

On the one hand I am glad for them to be cautious and if my my OB hadn't been an overweight doomsdayer the entire pregnancy i'd probably feel more grateful, but some reason I just feel angry because 1) I wasn't informed of anything that was going on and feel I should have been so I could have my husband with me rather than have things dumped on me alone 2) Its my child and have a right to know if any risks or anomalies are seen. Especially since I did try to ask. I know there would be no way to change it either way, but I feel its my right to have my questions answered and not deflected or ignored.

I am hoping the perinatologist is more forthcoming. If things are being done to rule out other things or as a precaution, I want to know. If there is a legitimate risk, I want to know. Don't dick me around!

So far everythng has been normal and baby is very active and healthy aside from being a little large and having 1cm too much fluid, but I have GD so both of those are somewhat expected. 

I guess this turned into a bit more like a vent than an update. I've been dealing with a lot of anxiety by being left in the dark :growlmad:

Just really hoping this specialist will let me know the risk factor that something might actually be wrong and also when he suspects I may deliver. I know there is no way to know for sure but I am really worried that my water will break as it did with DD at 36 wks (in 3 wks) and right now babygirl is frank breech, so that wouldn't be good.

To many unknowns and too much waiting! Its making me nuts!


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope the perinatologist can get you some more precise answers, I'd be pretty upset if my ob wasn't forthcoming with possible issues...could you submit a complaint about it perhaps?


----------



## bicornbump

Ellivort- :hugs: it sounds like you're going through a lot. I'm stressed out just reading about it! I hope you get some answers today!


----------



## Ellivort

The perinatologist totally put my mind at ease. He said he doesn't see or suspect any abnormalities and that Ariya is likely just a bigger baby.

He said its good my fluid has dropped almost 4cm. He is still sending me for scans weekly and I will likely be induced at 38 weeks, but we haven't settled firmly on that. A lot depends on my GD, which has been controlled well until a couple weeks ago when it started to be a bit more of a challenge. She's already bigger, so out of control GD would just contribute to her size, plus all the complications that can arise from having to use too much insulin.

His attitude towards me was completely opposite to the way I feel when I visit my OB. I felt a thousand times better, reassured and informed, after I left. 

I'm glad my case is now being handled by him rather than my reg OB. :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Do you have to see both?

Ive been seeing my regular ob and my perinatologist this entire pregnancy since 12 weeks when I was referred over...my regular ob still makes all final decisions in regards to the birth, the specialist just flags stuff growth wise


----------



## sewing_mama

Hope you're all doing ok ladies.


----------



## Ellivort

mirandaprice said:


> Do you have to see both?
> 
> Ive been seeing my regular ob and my perinatologist this entire pregnancy since 12 weeks when I was referred over...my regular ob still makes all final decisions in regards to the birth, the specialist just flags stuff growth wise

No my OB said he'd be content to have me taken over by the perinatologist and the perinatologist said she will follow me, so no need to see both. Regardless all are part of the same health group, so I end up having whatever doctor is on shift when i'm in labour.

I think my OB is happy to be rid of me. He's not a fan, and as expressed as much, of people who are pregnant and overweight. So i think he's as happy to dump me as i am to dump him.


----------



## bicornbump

Ellivort said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Do you have to see both?
> 
> Ive been seeing my regular ob and my perinatologist this entire pregnancy since 12 weeks when I was referred over...my regular ob still makes all final decisions in regards to the birth, the specialist just flags stuff growth wise
> 
> No my OB said he'd be content to have me taken over by the perinatologist and the perinatologist said she will follow me, so no need to see both. Regardless all are part of the same health group, so I end up having whatever doctor is on shift when i'm in labour.
> 
> I think my OB is happy to be rid of me. He's not a fan, and as expressed as much, of people who are pregnant and overweight. So i think he's as happy to dump me as i am to dump him.Click to expand...

Ugh, he sounds awful! I'm glad the perinatologist is taking over. Sounds like your OB was adding unneeded stress!

I have a growth scan tomorrow. I'm super nervous. I have this feeling he's running out of room. He's all clumped up on my right side under my rib (he's sitting SUPER high). I'm wondering if they'll give me an earlier date than March 13th. I know they don't like to take them any sooner than they have to, but I'm not sure how that works if he's getting super cramped in there. 

Also, my tummy is starting to look square! Is this happening/ has happened to anyone else? I think it's because of how high he is sitting...it looks ridiculous though :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

My tummy is all kinds of weird shapes! I had a big dip in the middle the other day!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs said:


> My tummy is all kinds of weird shapes! I had a big dip in the middle the other day!

I had a big dip the other day too.. I think maybe it is when the baby is more back to back briefly?


Last day of work tomorrow!!! I'm so ready to finish but I think the reality will hit next week that I'm actually having a baby. I'm a little worried about going all the way back to the baby stage again after so long!


----------



## Ellivort

2 wks until my last day of work and it can't come soon enough! i have so much that needs doing and just dont have the energy to work, clean, organize and otherwise do it all!

Another scan and monitoring for me on Monday as well as a review with the perinatologist. Its been two weeks so I'm anxious to see how much she's grown. As 36 wks grows nearer :I ge more and more nervous as that is when my water broke with my daughter. I know not all babies are the same, but it stil has me thinking! DD was born at 6'1 with 4 wks to go so I wonder if her size or fluid contributed to my early rupture of waters .I wasn't monitored at all with her. 

As much as I am done with being pregnant i'd like baby girl to bake at least til 38 wks! At the very least please let the waters hold until i finish working!


----------



## broodymrs

ttc bubby no2 said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> My tummy is all kinds of weird shapes! I had a big dip in the middle the other day!
> 
> I had a big dip the other day too.. I think maybe it is when the baby is more back to back briefly?
> 
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!!! I'm so ready to finish but I think the reality will hit next week that I'm actually having a baby. I'm a little worried about going all the way back to the baby stage again after so long!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm kind of terrified I've forgotten everything!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

broodymrs said:


> ttc bubby no2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> My tummy is all kinds of weird shapes! I had a big dip in the middle the other day!
> 
> I had a big dip the other day too.. I think maybe it is when the baby is more back to back briefly?
> 
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!!! I'm so ready to finish but I think the reality will hit next week that I'm actually having a baby. I'm a little worried about going all the way back to the baby stage again after so long!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm kind of terrified I've forgotten everything!Click to expand...

It all came back to me when I had my 2nd and that was a 3 year gap. This time it is 5.5 years so I should still remember but it might be more of a shock as my boys are fairly independent (well except in the morning when DS2 wants a "grown up girl" to help him get dressed)


----------



## bicornbump

I'll be 36 weeks Monday and I'm having so much pressure around my cervix and a ton of discharge. I feel like baby will be here within the next 2 weeks. Tough because with this being my first I'm not 100% sure what to look for, but the weird twinges and pressure down low is a new sensation. 

He was still head down at my scan last Wednesday and measuring 5lbs 12 oz. 
They're scheduling me for a c-section the week of March 6th, but I can change my mind and attempt vaginal birth at any time. Just worried about the risk of rupture still.

Sooooooo ready for this to be over. I have 2 weeks of work left and I honestly don't think I'm even going to last that long.


----------



## SweetV

I've had all sorts of pressure around my cervix and I'm also 36 weeks (today!). Baby is running out of room in there and they can be engaged for quite a bit before the start of labour. 

It's my last day of work today and I have mixed feelings about it. I love my boss and I enjoy my job but I'm so uncomfortable and exhausted that I know it's time. 

Induction is scheduled for 2 weeks today and I"m starting to get really, really nervous about having 2 under 2 that it is keeping me awake. I guess it's practice for what is upcoming?!


----------



## bicornbump

SweetV said:


> I've had all sorts of pressure around my cervix and I'm also 36 weeks (today!). Baby is running out of room in there and they can be engaged for quite a bit before the start of labour.
> 
> It's my last day of work today and I have mixed feelings about it. *I love my boss and I enjoy my job but I'm so uncomfortable and exhausted that I know it's time.
> *
> Induction is scheduled for 2 weeks today and I"m starting to get really, really nervous about having 2 under 2 that it is keeping me awake. I guess it's practice for what is upcoming?!

That is where I'm at with work. I don't dislike my job by any means, but I'm exhausted. I'm honestly worried about lasting the next 2 weeks.
It's snowing here today into tomorrow, so I think I'll see if I can work from home tomorrow. At least that way I can stay in my robe and keep my feet up!


----------



## SweetV

It's snowing here too bicorn where about are you from? I don't think I could have done another two weeks. Even just trying to get the housework caught up today was hard. I would have loved the option to work from home.


----------



## bicornbump

SweetV said:


> It's snowing here too bicorn where about are you from? I don't think I could have done another two weeks. Even just trying to get the housework caught up today was hard. I would have loved the option to work from home.

I'm from Rhode Island (New England area of the US).
I don't have the option of maternity leave, so I'm trying to last as long as I possibly can. I think this might be my last week though :( 

It's definitely nice I can work from home (which I'm doing today), but they prefer we don't. 

I've been slacking on cleaning for sure. Just looking around the house right now and it's a mess :dohh:


----------



## Ellivort

ttc bubby no2 said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> My tummy is all kinds of weird shapes! I had a big dip in the middle the other day!
> 
> I had a big dip the other day too.. I think maybe it is when the baby is more back to back briefly?
> 
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!!! I'm so ready to finish but I think the reality will hit next week that I'm actually having a baby. I'm a little worried about going all the way back to the baby stage again after so long!Click to expand...

I'm waiting for the terror and panic to kick in, it hasn't just yet lol. its been almost 8 years since i cared for a wee one!


----------



## SweetV

bicornbump said:


> SweetV said:
> 
> 
> It's snowing here too bicorn where about are you from? I don't think I could have done another two weeks. Even just trying to get the housework caught up today was hard. I would have loved the option to work from home.
> 
> I'm from Rhode Island (New England area of the US).
> I don't have the option of maternity leave, so I'm trying to last as long as I possibly can. I think this might be my last week though :(
> 
> It's definitely nice I can work from home (which I'm doing today), but they prefer we don't.
> 
> I've been slacking on cleaning for sure. Just looking around the house right now and it's a mess :dohh:Click to expand...


I can not believe how little time you are allowed for giving birth. It seems crazy. I work for an American company and there were people at head office surprised they would hire a replacement for me but here we are allowed a full 52 weeks (50 paid although at 50% of usual wages). I've been slacking on pretty much everything lately. Makes me wonder about the about to give birth burst of energy....:shrug:


----------



## kaylab22

Just found out my baby breech and will need a c section


----------



## mel102

Sorry to hear that kaylab will they not try to turn them first??


----------



## kaylab22

We chose not not to do that procedure its highly. Dangerous


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry kaylab. At least main thing is baby gets here safe


----------



## mirandaprice

:hugs: kaylab! It's so dissapointing to find out you'll have to have a csection, I wish I had the right words to help but I know for me personally it took almost 2 years to come to terms with my csection and not being able to have the natural birth I had dreamed about...Hopefully your little one turns last minute and you'll be able to go vaginally!


----------



## kaylab22

Im glad my last 3 were. Vaginal. Births


----------



## elliecain

C section is fine. I had one and it meant I have a living baby. Please don't feel that it's any less than a real method for delivering your baby. My birth story is a positive experience and I don't like reading people saying they think you should turn the baby or deliver vaginally. This is your story and your baby's story. Embrace it and enjoy it. Don't look back with regret that you couldn't do something, see it rather that you could. 

Link in second picture of siggy. Read my last 3 diary entries.


----------



## broodymrs

Deffo agree with Ellie. I don't think my oldest or me would have lived to tell the tale without my c section.


----------



## mel102

Not long now ladies :happydance:


----------



## bicornbump

mel102 said:


> Not long now ladies :happydance:

Ah, I know!

My c section is scheduled March 7th and I'm so scared I'm going to die during or after surgery &#128556;


----------



## mel102

Bicornbump you it's normal to be scared but you will be absolutely fine and it will be all over before you know it :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

bicornbump said:


> mel102 said:
> 
> 
> Not long now ladies :happydance:
> 
> Ah, I know!
> 
> My c section is scheduled March 7th and I'm so scared I'm going to die during or after surgery &#128556;Click to expand...

Me too. I'm wide awake at 3am. I changed my life insurance so dh gets everything but he knows to put some in trust for the boys. I'm going to tell him what music I want at my funeral tomorrow morning! How morbid am I?!


----------



## salamander91

My sections on thursday. Eek!


----------



## mel102

O my salamder not long now how exciting. I can't believe we are all at the end of our pregnancies already


----------



## bicornbump

salamander91 said:


> My sections on thursday. Eek!

Ahhhhh that's so soon! How exciting!

I feel like my fear of dying during the section is taking away from my excitement. I'm just so convinced I'm going to die &#128532;


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> bicornbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel102 said:
> 
> 
> Not long now ladies :happydance:
> 
> Ah, I know!
> 
> My c section is scheduled March 7th and I'm so scared I'm going to die during or after surgery &#128556;Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I'm wide awake at 3am. I changed my life insurance so dh gets everything but he knows to put some in trust for the boys. I'm going to tell him what music I want at my funeral tomorrow morning! How morbid am I?!Click to expand...

I'm right there with you!
I'm going to write baby a letter and possibly film a short video in case something happens &#128554;


----------



## kaylab22

Having. My baby this Thursday! !!!!


----------



## broodymrs

Well I survived! I'm sure you will too bicorn! 

Finn Jude, born 1.54pm 27/2/17. 8lbs 3.5oz

Absolutely perfect &#128149;


----------



## mel102

broodymrs said:
 

> Well I survived! I'm sure you will too bicorn!
> 
> Finn Jude, born 1.54pm 27/2/17. 8lbs 3.5oz
> 
> Absolutely perfect &#128149;

:happydance: congratulations broodymrs I hope Mum and Finn are doing good x


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> Well I survived! I'm sure you will too bicorn!
> 
> Finn Jude, born 1.54pm 27/2/17. 8lbs 3.5oz
> 
> Absolutely perfect &#128149;

Awwww, so happy to hear! Congrats!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hi ladies my baby was due last Wednesday but with 7hrs left of February and no signs of labour it seems extremely likely they'll be born in march. Got an induction booked for 7th but hopefully things will happen naturally by the weekend


----------



## katestar53

Hope you ladies are all well? 

My section is booked for Friday.... eeek! X


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Our little girl Isabel made her way into the world a little early on February 26th, 2017. She weighed 7 lbs 3 ozs and measured 20 inches long. So far she is doing well, she was a little jaundice but her numbers have dropped so that is clearing out of her system.
 



Attached Files:







2017-02-28 18.14.26-2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mel102

Awh congratulations babyhopes isabel is gorgeous how are you keeping?


----------



## mel102

Good luck for tomorrow katestar am looking forward to an update


----------



## MiBabyHopes

I'm not doing too bad, tired of course but very happy our little girl is here with us and doing well. :happydance: There are times when i feel pretty good physically then others i feel not soo hot but i remember after ds i felt like i was run over repeatedly by many semi trucks so at least it's not that bad this time! :thumbup:


----------



## bicornbump

MiBabyHopes said:


> I'm not doing too bad, tired of course but very happy our little girl is here with us and doing well. :happydance: There are times when i feel pretty good physically then others i feel not soo hot but i remember after ds i felt like i was run over repeatedly by many semi trucks so at least it's not that bad this time! :thumbup:

Aw, congrats!!!! Glad she is doing well.

Good luck today, katestar!


----------



## kaylab22

My baby girl born 3-2-17 scheduled. C section. And its been a little rough cause. Wat they put in the spinal block to help with. The pain immediately. After the surgery well im allergic to so after the spinal wore off i felt everything At once and had hard time. Getting my pain under control. But shes perfect Nd healthy

7lbs 7oz 19in long
 



Attached Files:







photo{502B3270-0B13-4CB3-82F6-316848DDA824}_4-1.png
File size: 493.1 KB
Views: 5









0302171035c.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









photo{502B3270-0B13-4CB3-82F6-316848DDA824}_3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## broodymrs

Congratulations kaylab. Sorry you're having a rough recovery


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations Kaylab and mibabyhopes!

Toby was born via elective on 3/3/17 at 9.13am weighing 10lbs 7oz!! He's a big healthy bubba :) I'm not finding recovery too bad but have a horrible cough which isn't nice!


----------



## mel102

Congratulations on all the beautiful babies :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Ouch salamander. Coughing and sneezing post section is horrendous &#128561;


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> Ouch salamander. Coughing and sneezing post section is horrendous &#128561;

How are you feeling broodymrs?

Congrats ladies! So exciting the little ones are starting to arrive!!! Ahhh!
Mine will be here Tuesday &#128556; still convinced I won't make it through the surgery though....


----------



## bicornbump

Also, the pictures have all finally decided to load on my phone. They are just too cute and sweet &#128525;


----------



## broodymrs

bicornbump said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Ouch salamander. Coughing and sneezing post section is horrendous &#128561;
> 
> How are you feeling broodymrs?
> 
> Congrats ladies! So exciting the little ones are starting to arrive!!! Ahhh!
> Mine will be here Tuesday &#128556; still convinced I won't make it through the surgery though....Click to expand...

Pretty much back to normal. My only lingering thing is a slightly numb and tingly left foot. That's freaking me out a bit


----------



## bicornbump

broodymrs said:


> bicornbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Ouch salamander. Coughing and sneezing post section is horrendous &#128561;
> 
> How are you feeling broodymrs?
> 
> Congrats ladies! So exciting the little ones are starting to arrive!!! Ahhh!
> Mine will be here Tuesday &#128556; still convinced I won't make it through the surgery though....Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much back to normal. My only lingering thing is a slightly numb and tingly left foot. That's freaking me out a bitClick to expand...

Pretty much back to normal is amazing considering how recent the procedure was!
The foot thing would bother me too. Can you move and walk on it?


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats ladies on all the beautiful new babies!!! I'm getting so excited to meet my little girl!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Congratulations on all the new little babies!!

I'm still waiting.. 5 days until my "due date" but starting to think I will go over as don't feel like anything is happening.. not that I felt anything before my others so really that means nothing haha.


----------



## broodymrs

bicornbump said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bicornbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Ouch salamander. Coughing and sneezing post section is horrendous &#128561;
> 
> How are you feeling broodymrs?
> 
> Congrats ladies! So exciting the little ones are starting to arrive!!! Ahhh!
> Mine will be here Tuesday &#128556; still convinced I won't make it through the surgery though....Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much back to normal. My only lingering thing is a slightly numb and tingly left foot. That's freaking me out a bitClick to expand...
> 
> Pretty much back to normal is amazing considering how recent the procedure was!
> The foot thing would bother me too. Can you move and walk on it?Click to expand...

Yes completely mobile, just feels like when you're getting rid of pins and needles.


----------



## kaylab22

Thank you 
And omg almost. Back to normal? Man its crazy how different. Things are for people the pain is still all to much. For me and this my 4th


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry kaylab. &#128543; I remember day 2 and 3 being pretty rough but overall a much easier recovery than with ds1. My hospital were really big on being mobile and weaning off meds asap so that may have helped.


----------



## bicornbump

My c section is tomorrow and I'm reallyyyyyyyy hoping they get me up and moving ASAP! I keep seeing it makes the recovery so much easier. 

They already said I'll be in the hospital til Friday or Saturday, but I'm kind of looking forward to having some extra help...considering this is my first and I'm clueless.


----------



## broodymrs

Def make the most of it bicorn, esp if you want to breastfeed as that can be tricky.


----------



## elliecain

Through necessity, I was up and mobile after 6 hours (the minimum time they would let me). Basically, as soon as the feeling was back in my legs, I was walking to NICU to be with Finlo. I showered 12 hours after the section and demanded my catheter out then too. I've had a very easy recovery. I have a small scar, no infection and there is just a baggy pouch of fatty tummy over my incision scar that I need to tone. 
I feel proud and glad that I mobilised so fast. Everyone kept telling me I was overdoing things, but I know my body. 
Good luck!


----------



## broodymrs

elliecain said:


> Through necessity, I was up and mobile after 6 hours (the minimum time they would let me). Basically, as soon as the feeling was back in my legs, I was walking to NICU to be with Finlo. I showered 12 hours after the section and demanded my catheter out then too. I've had a very easy recovery. I have a small scar, no infection and there is just a baggy pouch of fatty tummy over my incision scar that I need to tone.
> I feel proud and glad that I mobilised so fast. Everyone kept telling me I was overdoing things, but I know my body.
> Good luck!

It's amazing what your body can do when it needs to. I was gutted they don't give codeine anymore but in hindsight it's a good thing as I'm almost painkiller free now, and it's only paracetamol and ibuprofen anyway


----------



## bicornbump

Caleb Joseph was born 3/7/17 via c section. 
The surgery had minor complications (I hemorrhaged after causing my blood count to drop quite low) however baby Caleb is perfect. We're in love &#10084;

I will post a pic of the nugget ASAP.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats bicorn!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats!!


My csection is Thursday, less then a week left!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Congrats bicornbump!


40+1 here... nothing happening yet, just waiting...


----------



## mel102

Congratulations bicornbump 

Am still waiting patiently


----------



## sewing_mama

Congratulations everyone who has their babies! 40+5 and no action here x


----------



## kaylab22

broodymrs said:


> elliecain said:
> 
> 
> Through necessity, I was up and mobile after 6 hours (the minimum time they would let me). Basically, as soon as the feeling was back in my legs, I was walking to NICU to be with Finlo. I showered 12 hours after the section and demanded my catheter out then too. I've had a very easy recovery. I have a small scar, no infection and there is just a baggy pouch of fatty tummy over my incision scar that I need to tone.
> I feel proud and glad that I mobilised so fast. Everyone kept telling me I was overdoing things, but I know my body.
> Good luck!
> 
> It's amazing what your body can do when it needs to. I was gutted they don't give codeine anymore but in hindsight it's a good thing as I'm almost painkiller free now, and it's only paracetamol and ibuprofen anywayClick to expand...

Holy different hospitals and drs polices is crazy
I was on 2 strong pain meds and a pain pump in hospital. 
And my baby is 2 weeks old tomm and i still have narcotic pain meds from my doc


----------



## broodymrs

They said they don't allow codeine while bfing now &#128543; They did give morphine but I'm allergic so I couldn't have it. I was tempted to get someone to sneak me in some over the counter codeine as I took it with my son while bfing and was fine, but I didn't just in case.


----------



## elliecain

I had oramorph during the first few days. It worked so quickly with pain and also chilled me out. To be honest, I had it a few times to deal with my meltdowns and anxieties of my baby nearly dying. When I had intense pain one time (trapped wind I think), they also gave me diclofenac but it did nothing. 
Since I was discharged on day 3, I've only used paracetamol and ibuprofen. They were fine.


----------



## ARROW

Well its been a long time since i post something here since i post in the FB page but i think i should say congrats to the ladies that are not in the FB page and only use B&B as most of u know i had an amazing baby girl named Katerina Reina she was born 24th.Feb by csection, i was full sleeping because i had a panic attack 2hr before the section and i did not leave anyone to get close to me... so she was born 3850gr. 52cm she is 1month old this Friday. Post preg. I think is going good and i feel fine! I was walking and driving after the 1st week.
 



Attached Files:







20170303_142143.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mel102

Congratulations everyone I can't believe are babies are all here :happydance: we had our beautiful baby girl 2 weeks ago now and she is just perfect :cloud9:


----------



## kmpreston

How many on this group are still waiting now it's April? I know there's one lady on the fb group but a few of you aren't over there.

Bryony arrived in the early hours of Friday morning so just made it into march!


----------



## mel102

Can someone add me to the Facebook group??


----------



## kmpreston

I will but I'm not sure the best way to go about it!


----------



## broodymrs

kmpreston said:


> I will but I'm not sure the best way to go about it!

You just need to be friends. Then you can just add easily. I don't mind doing it if you pm me your Facebook name


----------

